# Chinese Hops? What Next



## SJW (15/9/09)

Sorry if this has been talked about alread, as I have not been on the site for a few months. 
I got this e-mail today. Has anyone got any info about this stuff.



> Good day!
> 
> First of all, we would be appreciated for taking your time to read this letter. We (ElimNatural) is a manufacturer for HOPS EXTRACT & HOPS PELLETS in China, we would like to offer our product for your initial reference.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ross (15/9/09)

I don't have any information on this Company, but I wouldn't be at all surprised to see China become one of (if not the main) supplier of hops over the coming years. Bodes well for cheaper prices; let's hope they can breed some interesting varieties for the Craft Brewing sector, rather than just cheap alpha content.

cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (15/9/09)

Hop producing country ↓ Output in tonnes (t) ↓
Germany 34,438
USA 23,494
China 10,576
Czech Republic 7,831
Poland 3,414
Slovenia 2,539
United Kingdom 1,693
Spain 1,537
Ukraine 1,474
France 1,372

(Courtesy Wikipedia)

With many UK farmers ploughing in their hops and being paid by the EU to grow canola instead and with the ridiculous prices now being asked by USA hop producers, not to mention the Hallertau disaster this year the Chinese are poised to become the World's top hop producers within a few years.

Go for it, I'd love to try those 'Marco Polos !' Would put a new spin on AHB Polos


----------



## Swinging Beef (15/9/09)

New BJCP category.
Chinese IPA?
Chinese American Pale Ale?


----------



## katzke (15/9/09)

BribieG, NZ not on the list?

I am not excited about anything from China. They have no quality control of any kind on the products they produce. Remember the lead problem, tainted feed, and toothpaste. Just what the brewing world needs is China out producing all the other countries and dropping the price to nothing then all we can get are contaminated hops for our beer. Chinese hops will never be used by me even if I have to start brewing mead and cider.


----------



## Bribie G (15/9/09)

katzke said:


> BribieG, NZ not on the list?
> 
> I am not excited about anything from China. They have no quality control of any kind on the products they produce. Remember the lead problem, tainted feed, and toothpaste. Just what the brewing world needs is China out producing all the other countries and dropping the price to nothing then all we can get are contaminated hops for our beer. Chinese hops will never be used by me even if I have to start brewing mead and cider.



I wish New Zealand could be planted end to end with hops and get rid of those pesky sheep  but as I understand it the Hop growing area in the South Island around Nelson is very limited as far as future expansion is concerned. Maybe some Kiwis could enlighten me on this.


----------



## Pennywise (15/9/09)

I'd rather pay more for hops from Aus/NZ or Europe. China's got everyone else's jobs they don't need hops as well. IMO anyway.


----------



## Adamt (15/9/09)

katzke said:


> BribieG, NZ not on the list?
> 
> I am not excited about anything from China. They have no quality control of any kind on the products they produce. Remember the lead problem, tainted feed, and toothpaste. Just what the brewing world needs is China out producing all the other countries and dropping the price to nothing then all we can get are contaminated hops for our beer. Chinese hops will never be used by me even if I have to start brewing mead and cider.



It's not that they don't have or can't have quality control, it is that quality control is seen as a costly exercise and reducing or removing it allows them to price products much lower than international competitors.

i.e. They will be cheap, and there will be a reason they are cheap.


----------



## EK (15/9/09)

katzke said:


> I am not excited about anything from China. They have no quality control of any kind on the products they produce. Remember the lead problem, tainted feed, and toothpaste. Just what the brewing world needs is China out producing all the other countries and dropping the price to nothing then all we can get are contaminated hops for our beer. Chinese hops will never be used by me even if I have to start brewing mead and cider.


This would be my concern as well. Personally, I will be sticking to English, Australian, NZ or US hops.

:icon_cheers: 
EK


----------



## fraser_john (15/9/09)

katzke said:


> BribieG, NZ not on the list?
> 
> I am not excited about anything from China. They have no quality control of any kind on the products they produce. Remember the lead problem, tainted feed, and toothpaste. Just what the brewing world needs is China out producing all the other countries and dropping the price to nothing then all we can get are contaminated hops for our beer. Chinese hops will never be used by me even if I have to start brewing mead and cider.



+1

Hence the need for all of us to share our rhizomes and grow as many of our own as possible. I'd hate to see Ross and the other retailers put in the position where all they have is "dubious" Chinese hops, though with NZ growing the varieties they do, I think we are safe.


----------



## HoppingMad (15/9/09)

T-90 hops eh? Sounds like you'd be dropping the Terminator into your brew.

In terms of China growing hops beyond 'Marco Polos' and 'T-90's' :blink: it would come down to their climate conditions and whether they could get their hands on root-stock of other varieties to grow successfully. Would suspect they'd have a hard time replicating any of the unique stuff from NZ so think we'd be safe there.

European noble hops like Hallertau and UK varieties like Goldings would be another matter - their climate would be fine for growing these in some parts. Some US varieties too. Reckon they would pose the biggest threat to Northern Hemisphere growers.

Whether their growing would be able to match the southern conditions of ours (Tas, Vic and Sth WA) I would doubt. I guess in the age of hydroponics and genetic modification though nothing is far-fetched any more though. They certainly have the technology and the people to do it.

Shanghai Saaz anyone?

Hopper.


----------



## SJW (15/9/09)

> I am not excited about anything from China. They have no quality control of any kind on the products they produce. Remember the lead problem, tainted feed, and toothpaste. Just what the brewing world needs is China out producing all the other countries and dropping the price to nothing then all we can get are contaminated hops for our beer. Chinese hops will never be used by me even if I have to start brewing mead and cider.



+1 To that.

I have spent a bit of time in the Chinese back country and also delt with the Chinese mining industry and if they do hops anything like they do most other things they will be crap and you would be taking your own life in your hands by brewing with em.

Steve


----------



## Mantis (15/9/09)

I check all food labels and if it says China I put it back. Have seen pics of sewers running down the vegie feilds to fertilise. ICK
Not to mention that they wouldnt hesitate to chuck any sort of chemical on the plants to keep them healthy.

No way


----------



## Count Vorlauf (15/9/09)

T-90 is either a Russian tank or a way of describing a kind of hop pellet, not a variety of hop vine.

From the HopUnion website:
*"T-90 Pellets* - a milled and pelletized preparation from whole leaf hops. 

*T-45 Pellets* a similarly milled and pelletized preparation in which a proportion of the vegetative matter has been removed thus concentrating the lupulin."​In fact, if you read the HopUnion site you'll notice a striking similarity to the language used on the Elimnatural website... I suppose imitation is the sincerest form of flattery? <_< 
​


----------



## newguy (15/9/09)

After seeing what they add to their children's toys (lead), milk (melamine) and who knows what else to every other product they create I'm sticking with reputable suppliers and my own small hop garden.

<_< Pay-er a-er anyone?


----------



## Sammus (15/9/09)

sounds like you're all just a bunch of racist f-wits to me.


----------



## Batz (15/9/09)

85% of what we buy now is either Chinese or a large component of it is. Hops? Can't see why it won't happen...try and buy some Aussie garlic at your supermarket.

Batz


----------



## Katherine (15/9/09)

Batz said:


> 85% of what we buy now is either Chinese or a large component of it is. Hops? Can't see why it won't happen...try and buy some Aussie garlic at your supermarket.
> 
> Batz




The purple garlic is normally Australian, that is what I prefer to buy more taste but harder to peel. The white garlic is probably Australian garlic but has being sent to China to be bleached.


----------



## brettprevans (15/9/09)

Sammus said:


> sounds like you're all just a bunch of racist f-wits to me.


plenty of info about the issues with China's food standards. here, here, and well you can see the google search yourself.

I dont think anyone has concerns about who produces the hops on the proviso that they do so safely and adhere to basic standards of food safety, afterall we consume the oils from hops and dont want to end up with lead poisoning or something else. that goes for any country.


----------



## Batz (15/9/09)

Katie said:


> The purple garlic is normally Australian, that is what I prefer to buy more taste but harder to peel. The white garlic is probably Australian garlic but has being sent to China to be bleached.




I buy Australian garlic up here quite easily.
Chinese garlic in grown in China with human effluent, it is then irradiated and bleached. It won't grow so I believe it no good for you at all.

Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (15/9/09)

_*Storm in a tea cup.*_ 

I would think the chinese attention would be set on the mega breweries and isohop production rather than us water tight sphinkered (sp.) homebrewers.


----------



## Katherine (15/9/09)

I dont know how racism come into this at all! 

Im a sucker for a asian supermarket.... I just prefer to buy my garlic local so its still pungent and sticky!


----------



## newguy (15/9/09)

Sammus said:


> sounds like you're all just a bunch of racist f-wits to me.



The US, Canada, likely Australia, Britain, etc have all endured a period in history when there was no such thing as consumer protectionism. Anything was sold to anyone, dangerous side effects/contaminants known outright by the seller in most cases. China is undergoing such a period now and because of their low cost of production most of the developed world consumes their products. I have no doubt they'll eventually outgrow it but until they do I won't be a willing lab rat with Chinese produced food or drink. Same goes for food or beer ingredients.


----------



## EK (15/9/09)

Sammus said:


> sounds like you're all just a bunch of racist f-wits to me.


Yeah, you're right. There would never be any question about quality control in Chinese food and beverage factories.

EK


----------



## captaincleanoff (15/9/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> China's got everyone else's jobs they don't need hops as well. IMO anyway.



well not surprising when they have 1/4 of the worlds population


----------



## Thirsty Boy (15/9/09)

I think you will find - that if the Chinese are marketing their hops for overseas markets.. they will be aiming first and foremost at the mega brewers of the world... and these guys will be keeping a very _very_ close eye indeed on the food safety aspect of the hops they might buy.

Perhaps healthy suspicion about the quality might be justified if its only the dribs and drabs of the hops making it out past the local brewing industry... but if they start to export in any meaningful way I doubt very seriously if there would be any safety issue at all with the hops. Cant really imagine AB-Inbev really wanting to have to deal with a recall of millions of cartons of Bud because of a dodgey batch of hops.

If the big guys start to use them.... then they're good to go as far as I am concerned


----------



## fraser_john (15/9/09)

Batz said:


> I buy Australian garlic up here quite easily.
> Chinese garlic in grown in China with human effluent, it is then irradiated and bleached. It won't grow so I believe it no good for you at all.
> 
> Batz



 

I prefer to grow it myself, it almost grows itself and tastes better than even the bought Australian stuff.

Definitely stay away from the bleached chinese garlic, scary stuff that and no flavour to boot.


----------



## Effect (15/9/09)

Katie said:


> The purple garlic is normally Australian, that is what I prefer to buy more taste but harder to peel. The white garlic is probably Australian garlic but has being sent to China to be bleached.




most garlic is from either china or turkey...

you can get some australian garlic, it is more like a little purple onion.


----------



## Mercs Own (15/9/09)

The large purple whole bulbs of garlic are most often from mexico.

The great thing about chinese grown hops is that they could be used very effectively in the chinese made brew systems being set up in Oz :icon_cheers:


----------



## altone (15/9/09)

Mercs Own said:


> The large purple whole bulbs of garlic are most often from mexico.
> 
> The great thing about chinese grown hops is that they could be used very effectively in the chinese made brew systems being set up in Oz :icon_cheers:




So, we'll all be making Snow clones for the summer (feeble attempt at humour)


----------



## Effect (15/9/09)

Mercs Own said:


> The large purple whole bulbs of garlic are most often from mexico.
> 
> The great thing about chinese grown hops is that they could be used very effectively in the chinese made brew systems being set up in Oz :icon_cheers:




oh really? cause I saw them marked as Austrlian grown...but who knows nowadays with labels...


----------



## brando (15/9/09)

Phillip said:


> most garlic is from either china or turkey...
> 
> you can get some australian garlic, it is more like a little purple onion.




Most of the garlic I use is Australian - it comes from my backyard garden. Can't beat it!


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/9/09)

Wow, use the 'C' word and people suddenly get into a furore. China has had scandals regarding food contamination, so has Australian products (I can't remember how many Australian products had been recalled because of 'glass in product'). The very fact that Chinese products are made in giant volumes (bigger than here), exported to more countries than any single product made in Australia, the fact they usually go through third party distributors they can't control, means that their scandals happen to be bigger and have more attention paid to them. However to paint the Chinese system as inherently bad and the Australian as always making perfect products is somewhat simplistic.


----------



## Uncle Fester (15/9/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Wow, use the 'C' word and people suddenly get into a furore. China has had scandals regarding food contamination, so has Australian products (I can't remember how many Australian products had been recalled because of 'glass in product'). The very fact that Chinese products are made in giant volumes (bigger than here), exported to more countries than any single product made in Australia, the fact they usually go through third party distributors they can't control, means that their scandals happen to be bigger and have more attention paid to them. However to paint the Chinese system as inherently bad and the Australian as always making perfect products is somewhat simplistic.




Case in point, the GARIBALDI (sp??) salami fiasco. Good reputable(?) South Aussie company there!!


----------



## Kai (15/9/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Wow, use the 'C' word and people suddenly get into a furore. China has had scandals regarding food contamination, so has Australian products (I can't remember how many Australian products had been recalled because of 'glass in product'). The very fact that Chinese products are made in giant volumes (bigger than here), exported to more countries than any single product made in Australia, the fact they usually go through third party distributors they can't control, means that their scandals happen to be bigger and have more attention paid to them. However to paint the Chinese system as inherently bad and the Australian as always making perfect products is somewhat simplistic.



Who painted such absolutes as inherently bad or perfect?


----------



## Sammus (15/9/09)

at my local coles and woolworths the purple garlic is called spanish purple garlic, and according to the label its imported from spain. all the other stuff says its from china.


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/9/09)

Kai said:


> Who painted such absolutes as inherently bad or perfect?



TGake for example-



fraser_john said:


> +1
> 
> Hence the need for all of us to share our rhizomes and grow as many of our own as possible. I'd hate to see Ross and the other retailers put in the position where all they have is "dubious" Chinese hops, though with NZ growing the varieties they do, I think we are safe.



Assumes that they *will* be bad quality.




Mantis said:


> I check all food labels and if it says China I put it back. Have seen pics of sewers running down the vegie feilds to fertilise. ICK
> Not to mention that they wouldnt hesitate to chuck any sort of chemical on the plants to keep them healthy.
> 
> No way



I'd say that this is assuming that everything from China is poor quality or contaminated...


----------



## geoff_tewierik (15/9/09)

Uncle Fester said:


> Case in point, the GARIBALDI (sp??) salami fiasco. Good reputable(?) South Aussie company there!!



Poor microbiology. Using the last batch of salami to inoculate the fresh batch, never a good thing.

So glad Food Safety regarding fermented meats has progressed.

As for melamine - jeez that was a shit fight tracking down every raw material and getting responses from all suppliers confirming their source. Didn't help having multi-nationals breathing down our neck looking for answers.

So glad I'm out of the value added foods industry.

Regarding the hops, I'm dependant on my local supplier for my fix, and I trust his judgement.


----------



## Adamt (15/9/09)

Kai said:


> Who painted such absolutes as inherently bad or perfect?




These, more or less.





katzke said:


> BribieG, NZ not on the list?
> 
> I am not excited about anything from China. They have no quality control of any kind on the products they produce. Remember the lead problem, tainted feed, and toothpaste. Just what the brewing world needs is China out producing all the other countries and dropping the price to nothing then all we can get are contaminated hops for our beer. Chinese hops will never be used by me even if I have to start brewing mead and cider.






EK said:


> This would be my concern as well. Personally, I will be sticking to English, Australian, NZ or US hops.
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> EK






fraser_john said:


> +1
> 
> Hence the need for all of us to share our rhizomes and grow as many of our own as possible. I'd hate to see Ross and the other retailers put in the position where all they have is "dubious" Chinese hops, though with NZ growing the varieties they do, I think we are safe.






SJW said:


> +1 To that.
> 
> I have spent a bit of time in the Chinese back country and also delt with the Chinese mining industry and if they do hops anything like they do most other things they will be crap and you would be taking your own life in your hands by brewing with em.
> 
> Steve






Mantis said:


> I check all food labels and if it says China I put it back. Have seen pics of sewers running down the vegie feilds to fertilise. ICK
> Not to mention that they wouldnt hesitate to chuck any sort of chemical on the plants to keep them healthy.
> 
> No way






newguy said:


> After seeing what they add to their children's toys (lead), milk (melamine) and who knows what else to every other product they create I'm sticking with reputable suppliers and my own small hop garden.
> 
> <_< Pay-er a-er anyone?


----------



## Batz (15/9/09)

I know it started with Chinese hops,and I mentioned garlic.. but like all things grow,brew,make your own, we do it in Kin Kin.


View attachment eggs.bmp


Batz


----------



## Kai (15/9/09)

Adam and peas,

There are some baseless comments within the statements you quote but nowhere is there a single statement that chinese products are inherently bad and australian products inherently good.

I do know that Australian garlic tastes better than Chinese, but it's smaller and tends to grow and dry out.


----------



## Adamt (15/9/09)

Which is why I supplemented it with "more or less".


----------



## bum (15/9/09)

Kai said:


> I do know that Australian garlic tastes better than Chinese



"Tastes better"? Funny you should use this phrase in a post stating no one is making blanket statements. Chinese garlic is _much_ better suited (funnily enough) to Asian styles of cooking than Australian garlic. You just need to use a little more of it (but since it is a hell of a lot cheaper I guess that isn't really going to be much of an issue).


----------



## marksfish (15/9/09)

the chinese are selling products at a price which is set by western companies, so who is evil?


----------



## KoNG (16/9/09)

Sammus said:


> at my local coles and woolworths the purple garlic is called spanish purple garlic, and according to the label its imported from spain. all the other stuff says its from china.



ooowww.. hope you dont make a racist decision by choosing one over the other...?


----------



## mje1980 (16/9/09)

What a strange thread. Most of the stuff you can buy here in aus comes from china, and no one complains ( because they dont know its made in china ), but when its pointed out that something is made there, its "Oh no the quality is crap!!!". Sure, there might be some dodgy factories, and some terrible work practise there, but a lot of the stuff is fine quality wise, and although people assume that things are made there for purely price reasons, sometimes its because the quality is better than what can be made locally. 

Think about it, the keyboard you're typing on is more than likely made there, so is the monitor, and most of the bits. Same as most of the stuff in your house, and your car, and clothes, T.V etc.


----------



## KingPython (16/9/09)

Sammus said:


> sounds like you're all just a bunch of racist f-wits to me.


This.


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/9/09)

Interesting. Start at one end and skim through to the other (as usual). How do hops end up translating to garlic? :blink: Too many people with problems regarding their other little purple bulb I think.

Warren -


----------



## staggalee (16/9/09)

Whatever, someone in the first 2 pages informs us Chinese garlic is grown in shit and then bleached. I didn`t know that.  
Do they bleach it to remove the taste of shit, or to sanitise it or what?
I`m not buying anymore till I find out.

stagga.


----------



## zebba (16/9/09)

staggalee said:


> Whatever, someone in the first 2 pages informs us Chinese garlic is grown in shit and then bleached. I didn`t know that.
> Do they bleach it to remove the taste of shit, or to sanitise it or what?
> I`m not buying anymore till I find out.
> 
> stagga.


I grow all my food in "sh1t" - garlic, herbs, spinach, citrus, chillis, spring onions, etc, etc. Cow sh1t, chicken sh1t (dynamic lifter), horse sh1t - any sh1t I can get hold of. Old man brings me bags full of sheep sh1t dug out from under shearing sheds every time he visits. Damn good stuff. 

They don't bleach the garlic to get rid of the sh1t stains. They bleach it because markets have been conditioned into thinking that white garlic is fresher, or better, or whatever the ignorant masses think. Of course, over the next few years I can see a market for people colouring their garlic purple, as now that appears to be the sign of "good" garlic.

Personally, I buy a few bulbs of cheap garlic, chuck the individual cloves in the ground around this time of year (a few weeks back I did mine), cover them in sh1t, and let em go. They need almost no water, have HEAPS of flavour - enough that you use half as much, and they last longer then it takes to use 'em.


----------



## marlow_coates (16/9/09)

I don't want to wage in on this thread regarding chinese issues.

However, Zebba, growing food in the garden in animal manure is very different from growing it in human waste.
I am unsure if the original post stating this was refering to human or animal waste.

But I doubt you would use your own faeces to fertilise your own garden.

Marlow


----------



## Bribie G (16/9/09)

In some Australian council areas, human sewage sludge is often used to fertilise sports fields, parks etc - after being heat treated and sanitized of course. Also I pee on my shallots, makes them greener and the alchohol content kills parasites :icon_cheers: 

Everything I'm wearing at the moment (shirt, jeans, socks, jocks, shoes) was made in China. Good quality, no complaints. However my 3 tap font was made in India, should I send it back?


----------



## zebba (16/9/09)

marlow_coates said:


> I don't want to wage in on this thread regarding chinese issues.
> 
> However, Zebba, growing food in the garden in animal manure is very different from growing it in human waste.
> I am unsure if the original post stating this was refering to human or animal waste.
> ...


I don't, but only because it is impractical.

My old man (him again?? - the man's a legend though) used to manage a pretty large horticultural farm that used to ship in truckloads of untreated sludge from the local sewage plant. That farm was universally accepted as the best in the industry at the time and he has numerous industry awards. 

It all comes down to when you do it. I don't put Seasol on my plants if I'm going to be harvesting from them in the next few days. Same with sh1t. 

It's about how it is managed, not whether or not they put faeces on it. You can argue that you don't trust the management practices, and that's fine. But arguing that they put sh1t on it, human or otherwise, and that makes it unworthy of your grocery bag is just silly.


----------



## Count Vorlauf (16/9/09)

I have no problem with the hops being Chinese. You'd better get used to it. Along with Chinese wine.

But their website is plagarised from HopUnion. 

Qingdao Dahua seems to be the Pride of Ringwood equivalent for the Chinese brewing industry. Look forward to giving these a go. Perhaps for a Tsingtao clone?


----------



## marlow_coates (16/9/09)

Yeah the footy fields we play on are fertilized like that BribieG

But it is treated sewage, and I don't think anyone grows produce on the field  (getting tackled and 'eating the dirt' may qualify)

And what comes out in your urine is fine to consume (unless you have some infection or serious kidney disease), though probably not all that nice.

What comes out in poop is a very different story, and causes a lot of serious disease in third world countries, due to its use as a fertiliser (or just being too close to crops or water supplies).

This is probable a little OT though.

So, China huh? :icon_cheers: 

Marlow


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/9/09)

marlow_coates said:


> Yeah the footy fields we play on are fertilized like that BribieG
> 
> But it is treated sewage, and I don't think anyone grows produce on the field  (getting tackled and 'eating the dirt' may qualify)
> 
> ...



Is that where the expression " eat sh1t and die" comes from?

Andrew
Edit: I don't mean from China.


----------



## SJW (16/9/09)

As usual this thread has gone way of track, so just to keep it out there.........has anyone had a crack at using Garlic in lieu of hops? (Chinese, Turkish, Russian, Antarctic or other)


----------



## Bribie G (16/9/09)

Chinese hops could be quite a superior product, after all the hop yards would surely be set out with perfect Feng Shui.


----------



## Sammus (16/9/09)

lol garlic beer... not sure I'd be a fan. don't be me wrong, I love garlic, but some things I reckon don't belong in beer. I reckon beef hit it on the head in this post 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=521434


----------



## HoppingMad (16/9/09)

Sammus said:


> sounds like you're all just a bunch of racist f-wits to me.



Can't see how. We're all typing on chinese made keyboards, staring at chinese made monitors sitting on chinese made chairs. How can we hate the guys?

Anyhow back to the topic at hand - if I'm going to fertilise my hop plantation with shit, much brown should I dump on each rhizome? :lol:


----------



## QldKev (16/9/09)

I can picture it now; squated over your hop plant and the wife comes outside... 
"What are you doing!!!"
Ripping of a branch to wipe himself. "Just fertilising the hops dear"

QldKev


----------



## Sammus (16/9/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Can't see how. We're all typing on chinese made keyboards, staring at chinese made monitors sitting on chinese made chairs. How can we hate the guys?
> 
> Anyhow back to the topic at hand - if I'm going to fertilise my hop plantation with shit, much brown should I dump on each rhizome? :lol:



just half cut pokin fun mate  certainly pushed along an interesting discussion I reckon.


----------



## Leigh (16/9/09)

Hmm, lots of misinformation on this thread...

Been to several farms in Australia and Europe that spread human effluent (treated) or sludge (untreated) on paddocks that either grow crops or animals...as has been mentioned, it is about managing the risks rather than not doing it! In fact it was common practice as little as 2-3 decades ago for raw effluent and raw sludge to be used in agriculture in Australia.

Also, many companies that manufacture in Australia sell to many markets, if the product has a flaw etc that stops them from selling to Australian and other western markets, they ship to the third world where the rules are less stringent...so are we just as bad as the Chinese from say the Africans perspective?

Whats that saying about stones and glass houses?

Lead in the paint of toys is a LOONG stretch of the imagination from food.

As is the melamine in milk, an adjunct that looks similar to protein (which is what it was used to substitute) in simple lab tests...and completely undetectable by the end user!

So could somebody tell me what the secret "adjunct" would be for hops that would go undetected by lab tests AND the end user (which incidentally is us)?

Not to mention the companies that import Chinese goods, make something out of them and sell it with "Made in Australia" or whatever other country it was made in on it...could also have a "produce of Australia" label on it if it used a minimal percentage of local stuff...

A lot of hype about nothing really...


----------



## townsville (16/9/09)

Cost is OK

here is a reply


Good Morning Sir.
Thanks for your enquirey Please check the quotations on hop pellets as following:[/size] 

ProductSAAZ aroma hop pellets (T-90)
Specification alfa acid 2%~4%
PRICE(USD) *5.80/kg
*Package 20KG /aluminum foil bag (vacuum)
Shipment 15 days within confirmations of payment
Payment by T/T in advance, L/C at sight.

Product
CLUSTER bitter hop pellets (T-90)
Specification alfa-acid above 6.5%
PRICE(USD) *5.80/kg 
*Package 20KG/aluminum foil bag (vacuum)
Shipment 15 days within confirmations of payment
Payment by T/T in advance, L/C at sight.

Product
MARCO POLO bitter hop pellets (T-90)
Specification 
alfa -acid above 10%~13.5%
PRICE(USD) *7.50/kg
*Package 20KG/aluminum foil bag (vacuum)
Shipment 15 days within confirmations of payment
Payment by T/T in advance, L/C at sight.

Please also advise your postal address and then we shall evaluate the cost of transportation


----------



## Adamt (16/9/09)

:blink: 

That is rather cheap...

Is 20kg the minimum purchase?


----------



## HoppingMad (16/9/09)

QldKev said:


> I can picture it now; squated over your hop plant and the wife comes outside...
> "What are you doing!!!"
> Ripping of a branch to wipe himself. "Just fertilising the hops dear"



:lol: !!!

No probs Sammus on your point - figured that was the case. Had a good laugh anyhow. Plenty of fun to be had on this forum sometimes!

Cheers,

Hopper.


----------



## townsville (16/9/09)

Adamt said:


> :blink:
> 
> That is rather cheap...
> 
> Is 20kg the minimum purchase?




Not sure, still organising my free sample


----------



## townsville (16/9/09)

Bugger it

Might go and buy a 20 kg bag. Might even get a 20kg bag of each

Like the great hop buy a few years ago when I got everyone super cheap hops its looks like its on again, so who is up to try this if I get the bags and split them. They certainly are cheap enough.

I guess I have to give my name thou

Graham L Sanders
[email protected]
http://radio.craftbrewer.org
Skype "craftbrewer"


----------



## newguy (16/9/09)

Sammus said:


> lol garlic beer... not sure I'd be a fan. don't be me wrong, I love garlic, but some things I reckon don't belong in beer. I reckon beef hit it on the head in this post
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=521434



Click this to have a look at a commercial garlic beer. Yes I've tried it. No I didn't like it. I have heard of homebrewed garlic beers but I'm not sure of other commercial ones.



QldKev said:


> I can picture it now; squated over your hop plant and the wife comes outside...
> "What are you doing!!!"
> Ripping of a branch to wipe himself. "Just fertilising the hops dear"



Just don't rip off a hop leaf to use to wipe yourself. A hop will raise some nasty welts/hives on your arms.....I don't want to think what it would do to more delicate areas.


----------



## chappo1970 (16/9/09)

I'll take 20kgs of all 3. Make a smash from the 3 varieties and see what hop they approximate at.

Hmmmm???? Works out at $1125 for 60kgs of hops. Break that down to 666 x 90gr baggies. Costs $1.69 per 90gr baggie, oh say 25c for vac packing, so total say $1.94. Sell baggies for $4.50 per bag at 166.40% profit making you a tidy $1872.00. Enough to keep you brewing happily ever after. Can you see why someone would do it, now?  At that profit margin you would be stupid not to look at it.


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/9/09)

townsville said:


> Bugger it
> 
> Might go and buy a 20 kg bag. Might even get a 20kg bag of each
> 
> ...



Graham, if your serious start a thread in the "Bulk Buy" section. It will make it easier for people to find the thread and you will get more takers that way.

Andrew


----------



## townsville (16/9/09)

I am waiting on them for shipping costs, which wont be much.

I plan to run this the same way I did a few years ago. Cost only. So I will have final costs before ordering. I recon well under $10.00 a kilo.

Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (16/9/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Graham, if your serious start a thread in the "Bulk Buy" section. It will make it easier for people to find the thread and you will get more takers that way.
> 
> Andrew




I will mate, BUT first just getting a feel out there if its worthwhile.

Craftbrewer


----------



## OzMick (16/9/09)

Chappo said:


> I'll take 20kgs of all 3. Make a smash from the 3 varieties and see what hop they approximate at.
> 
> Hmmmm???? Works out at $1125 for 60kgs of hops. Break that down to 666 x 90gr baggies. Costs $1.69 per 90gr baggie, oh say 25c for vac packing, so total say $1.94. Sell baggies for $4.50 per bag at 166.40% profit making you a tidy $1872.00. Enough to keep you brewing happily ever after. Can you see why someone would do it, now?  At that profit margin you would be stupid not to look at it.



I'm working it out at closer to $450 for 60kg of hops... So your profit margin would be much better. I'd be up for maybe a couple kilos of each if a bulk buy is on.


----------



## chappo1970 (16/9/09)

OzMick said:


> I'm working it out at closer to $450 for 60kg of hops... So your profit margin would be much better. I'd be up for maybe a couple kilos of each if a bulk buy is on.




More like $382. Yeah I was getting ahead of myself there.


----------



## OzMick (16/9/09)

Chappo said:


> More like $382. Yeah I was getting ahead of myself there.



And take the exchange rate into account, and you're looking at $450 or so, excluding delivery


----------



## townsville (16/9/09)

OzMick said:


> And take the exchange rate into account, and you're looking at $450 or so, excluding delivery



As I said brewers, still waiting on postage charges etc. BUT this will certainly work out at less than $10.00 a kilo to your front door after splitting (back of envelope stuff).

Craftbrewer


----------



## KillerRx4 (16/9/09)

townsville said:


> so who is up to try this if I get the bags and split them. They certainly are cheap enough.



Count me in for that.


----------



## HoppingMad (16/9/09)

Wonder if anyone bagging the idea of Chinese hops earlier will be jumping on this now they know they're cheap? h34r: 

Think I'll sit this out. Otherwise I'll feel like a hypocrite! Plus I'm still fearful after all the poo-talk earlier!





Edit - Spelling. Gotta type slo....wer...


----------



## Leigh (16/9/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Wonder if anyone bagging the idea of Chinese hops earlier will be jumping on this now they know they're cheap? h34r:
> 
> Think I'll sit this out. Otherwise I'll feel like a hypocrite! Plus I'm still fearfull after all the poo-talk earlier!



The boil should kill any nasties...oh, and just to be on the safe side, probably not a good idea to "no-chill" h34r: LOL

I'll get a couple of kg


----------



## HoppingMad (16/9/09)

Living on the edge Leigh! But I admire your coconuts to get in on this one!

Will be interested to see how anyone goes with the Marco Polos. Big AA% on that one.


----------



## Leigh (16/9/09)

Depending on timing, we could brew a SMASH using the Marco Polo at the Vic case swap in Nov.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (16/9/09)

I'll go a kilo of Marco Polo... I reckon they'll be shit hot... h34r:


----------



## HoppingMad (16/9/09)

Geez China have some odd hops:

These are the ones they grow according to Wiki

Fubei-1
Hadora
Marco Polo
Nugget (originally American)
Qilinfenglu
Qingdaodahua
Yulebite
Zhayi

Leigh sounds good on the SMASH front. Apologies for the PM just figured out what 'SMASH' means by doing a search- geez I'm a dumbass. Done them before but didn't know that was the name (slaps hand to forehead).

Hopper.


----------



## Batz (16/9/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Wonder if anyone bagging the idea of Chinese hops earlier will be jumping on this now they know they're cheap? h34r:
> 
> Think I'll sit this out. Otherwise I'll feel like a hypocrite! Plus I'm still fearful after all the poo-talk earlier!




I'll be in @ $10.00 per kilo, that's not a shitty price.

In fact I may do a bulk buy for the brewerhood bulk buyers  wink  wink ...say no more!

Batz


----------



## Bribie G (16/9/09)

Twenty kilos of Cluster, Chappo and I could be knocking out XXXX clones till he's an old dude as well :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/9/09)

I'd be in for the Cluster and Marco Polo, about the only hops I don't have in my freezer :wacko: 

Andrew


----------



## Batz (16/9/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> I'd be in for the Cluster and Marco Polo, about the only hops I don't have in my freezer :wacko:
> 
> Andrew




Well I haven't any Marco Polo Andrew, I thought he was some woggy guy that made shirts way back....could be wrong :lol: 

Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (16/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Twenty kilos of Cluster, Chappo and I could be knocking out XXXX clones till he's an old dude as well




Try 60kgs Bribie... XXXX anyone? :icon_cheers: 


h34r: Mmmmm the unmentionable BB word has surfaced plus the other "H".... wonder how long it'll take before this is closed down?? Or am I being to cynical?


----------



## Bribie G (16/9/09)

We could make XXXX Gold but then we would have to get some incredibly dumb mates (and a dog of course) and go on fishing trips with them and talk in exaggerated ocka accents. Only dreaming of course. <_< 



:lol: 

Until then we'll just have to keep going to case swaps.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (16/9/09)

Freaky shit in China

I'm not sure I want Chinese hops anymore...


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/9/09)

Seeing that snakes evolved from lizards (they still have 'spurs' where their legs would have been), I'm not surprised.


----------



## leiothrix (16/9/09)

i'd be up for a couple of kilos too.


----------



## Bribie G (16/9/09)

I'm surprised the lady took the snake to the Science Department and didn't turn it into Char Shu Snake Bau :icon_drool2:


Snake with a leg doesn't even come close to millions of fish in Queensland with 2 heads.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/9/09)

I'd take 3kg of each.


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/9/09)

bradsbrew said:


> I'd take 3kg of each.



Is that the legged snake or the two headed fish?


----------



## altstart (16/9/09)

Shit or not 

At those prices I will take 2 kg of each.

Cheers Altstart


----------



## altstart (16/9/09)

Hey guys
Please dont drop me off this Buy. I joined the Qld grain bulk buy a couple weeks ago went to bed and when I logged on next day I had disappeared from the list. I am dead set serious about 2kg of each hop. I am away next week on a fishing holiday however I will have my laptop with me. Hopefully there will be coverage where I will be ILUKA northern NSW.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/9/09)

Wrong thread, Darren. If you want to discuss it, start a new thread.


----------



## Darren (16/9/09)

Thread looks OK to me. Says what next?

We will reject Chinese hops but accept Australian chronyism as a part of being an Australian??

cheers

Darren


----------



## /// (16/9/09)

There used to be over 300 varieties of garlic in Australia, and from a dodgey memory this is now down to a 10th of it. It is not a seeding plant, a living bulb (searching for correct term), so once the bulb is dead, so is the variety. Importation of the wider varieties must be done over again, who has the time and money for that ... but, whilst the Aussie stuff is about $12 a kilo, thats shit loads and the local stuff craps all over the imports.

But, my bro-in-law has just done some contract brewing in China, and the exception rather than the rule was type 90 hops. The majority of hoping done in the plant was done post filtration and to a specification; aka sticky wort ferment and using a hop extract. (who said CUB would be standalone here .. ey .... ey!!!)

Funnily enough, the beer is now bittered at kettle-up and with T90's ...

Scotty


----------



## manticle (16/9/09)

@ Darren: Despite having had issues with you in the past, I'd rather be polite. You had a valid point about the judges in my opinion but it's not necessarily relevant in every thread. It's certainly not relevant here. If you keep it where it belongs it simply makes more sense.


----------



## /// (16/9/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Wrong thread, Darren. If you want to discuss it, start a new thread.



Nah, its the right thread for Darren. Seems that he lives in a perfect world ... pass the bong ey ....


----------



## OzMick (16/9/09)

/// said:


> Nah, its the right thread for Darren. Seems that he lives in a perfect world ... pass the bong ey ....



Sounds more like he's been drinking the bong water. Sour grapes. Start your own thread so the rest of us can ignore it a bit more easily Darren.


----------



## /// (16/9/09)

And as the 94 year old Granny says, 'never let the truth get in the way of a good story!'


----------



## Bribie G (16/9/09)

I totally disagree with you blokes' attitude towards towards Darren. While he's off topic here I would love him to actually explain why copper braid at the bottom of an urn is better than BIAB. Give the poor sod a break. :angry: 

Put me in for a kilo of Cluster for sure. :icon_cheers:


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/9/09)

I'm certainly interested in some of these hops for a bulk buy...


----------



## townsville (17/9/09)

Ok interest looks good.

I think I can dump a 20 kg bag of each variety. It will be a case of first in best dressed.

A quick postage check has about

$1.00 kg for Queensland
$2.00 kg for Estern States
$3.00 kg for the rest

BUT we'll see when I actual visit the post office

I am still to wait for the chinese company to get back o me on postage to Aus. Once I get that, I can work on the final price. I'll set up a thread in BULK BUY (whatever) and actually take orders.

Rules will be simple
1. First in - Best dressed til the bag is gone
2. 1 kilogram min order. All orders in kilo lots
3. Orders will be immediately unpacked, just thrown into freezer bags and mailed in those pouches in Aus post. They will be ok for the few days in the mail
4. I will keep all abreast of progress.

If you dont know, I did the bulk hop order a few years ago when we all got I kg hop flower plugs dirt cheap, so can be trusted not to overcharge. This will be at cost

Craftbrewer
Graham L Sanders
[email protected]
http://radio.craftbrewer.org
Skype "craftbrewer"


----------



## QldKev (17/9/09)

I'll grab 2kg of each.

QldKev


I'll start a list

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ


----------



## KillerRx4 (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ


----------



## rosswill (17/9/09)

I'm up for a kilo of each


----------



## Ross (17/9/09)

townsville said:


> I am still to wait for the chinese company to get back o me on postage to Aus. Once I get that, I can work on the final price. I'll set up a thread in BULK BUY (whatever) and actually take orders.
> 
> Rules will be simple
> 1. First in - Best dressed til the bag is gone
> ...



Guys,

As Graham clearly posted, he will be starting a thread in the BULK BUY section when ready. 
Looking forward to giving these a try - Nice work Graham  

Cheers Ross


----------



## bradsbrew (17/9/09)

KillerRx4 said:


> QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ



not sure if he is ready for the list but Ill add my name anyway

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/9/09)

I'll transfer the list when Graham starts the new bulk buy thread.

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ 
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo


----------



## Leigh (17/9/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> I'll transfer the list when Graham starts the new bulk buy thread.
> 
> QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> ...



In that case...

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ 
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ


----------



## Ross (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ 
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.


Cheers Ross


----------



## Beer&Kebab (17/9/09)

Ross said:


> QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
> ...


----------



## beersom (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ 
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz


Woo hoo new hops to play with !!!!


----------



## dth (17/9/09)

Sounds great count me in

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz


----------



## ham2k (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz


----------



## chappo1970 (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.

Graham thanks for organising this one! :beerbang:


----------



## Bribie G (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.


Setting up in oppositon to that mob at Milton


----------



## chappo1970 (17/9/09)

I figure at these prices even if they aren't that crash hot flavour/aroma wise that they should be fine for bittering leaving the expensive hops for the flavouring/aroma's. Certainly save a few $ a brew.


----------



## bum (17/9/09)

For those playing at home: Marco Polo and Saaz already overbooked and 2kg of Cluster left.

[EDIT: and that is neglecting to account for anything Graham might wish to keep for himself]


----------



## etbandit (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.


----------



## winkle (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.

Graham, might need 40kg each hop


----------



## Batz (17/9/09)

winkle said:


> QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
> ...


----------



## Bribie G (17/9/09)

Thats the sort of thing that can undo bulk buys, for instance a Brisbane Grain buy fell over because they just couldn't make the second pallet load and a couple of people pulled out. However in this case I'd let it run for a week and judging by response we should well get to the 40k lots.


----------



## beersom (17/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Thats the sort of thing that can undo bulk buys, for instance a Brisbane Grain buy fell over because they just couldn't make the second pallet load and a couple of people pulled out. However in this case I'd let it run for a week and judging by response we should well get to the 40k lots.



If thta is the case I _might_ be able to help by uping my orders by an extra 5 kg each ..... it helps when your hop additions are a few kg each  
..... lets see what transpires first though.

.... oh yeah .... nearly forgot .... Thanks Graham :beerbang:


----------



## Bribie G (17/9/09)

beersom said:


> If thta is the case I _might_ be able to help by uping my orders by an extra 5 kg each ..... it helps when your hop additions are a few kg each
> ..... lets see what transpires first though.
> 
> .... oh yeah .... nearly forgot .... Thanks Graham :beerbang:



Planning a _Great Wall Lager_ release?  Fantastic job Graham, sounds like you are going to be run off your feet :icon_cheers:


----------



## gruntus (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo


----------



## crozdog (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo 

Thanks Graham :beer:

Edited to add gruntus due to simultaneous posting!!


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo 
L_Bomb - 1kg of each


----------



## altstart (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each 
Altstart 3kg of each


----------



## ratchie (17/9/09)

altstart said:


> QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
> ...


----------



## rosswill (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each 
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each 
rosswill 1 kg of each


----------



## /// (17/9/09)

I reckon GLS will get close to a ton like his last hop buy ...


----------



## OzMick (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each 
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each 
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (17/9/09)

So its up to 35kg Marco Polo / 29kg Cluster / 40kg SAAZ


----------



## Sammus (17/9/09)

funny graham said he'll make another thread when the time comes, now its nearly filled up and he hasn't even got allocation himself.

I say relax guys, wait till he confirms things and starts a dedicated thread. I daresay the list will have to be restarted anyway.


----------



## voota (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each 
Voota 2kg of all three

Cheers Graham, you're a champ


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each 
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg marco polo


----------



## jimmyjack (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each 
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg marco polo
jimmyjack 1 kg of each


----------



## BusinessTime (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each 
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg marco polo
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each


----------



## Bribie G (17/9/09)

Sammus said:


> funny graham said he'll make another thread when the time comes, now its nearly filled up and he hasn't even got allocation himself.
> 
> I say relax guys, wait till he confirms things and starts a dedicated thread. I daresay the list will have to be restarted anyway.


If and when he starts the thread he can just cut and paste the current list.


----------



## beers (17/9/09)

whoa, whoa, whoa.. whats with all this Chinese hop talk in Darrens Soapbox thread?


----------



## christmasbender (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each 
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg marco polo
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please

cheers townsville and cheers china too


----------



## Steve (17/9/09)

How much are they per kilo?.....cant find it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## phonos (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each 
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg marco polo
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo

Sorry for adding to a list when you said you'd start another thread anyway, I just don't want to miss out!

Thanks Graham!


----------



## Sammus (17/9/09)

Steve said:


> How much are they per kilo?.....cant find it.
> Cheers
> Steve



Page 4, post #64


----------



## Steve (17/9/09)

Sammus said:


> Page 4, post #64




ta


----------



## Pollux (17/9/09)

At that price, I'm in....

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg marco polo
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.


----------



## townsville (17/9/09)

Well bugger me if you bastards arn't just a little keen to get your hands on these "useless, rubbish, crappy" chinese hops.

As usual costs start to rise when freight comes in, BUT it looks ok still, although we will break $10.00 a kilo, BUT under $20.00 a kilo all up. (lets see who is still keen now).

EXTERNAL (To Australia)

This e-mail just in

The products can be sent by air freight(DHL OR Fedex) or sea freight, the first(by air) is fit for small quantities(less than 100KG) and high speed, but it is high cost,the additional AIRF air freight is about 12USD/KG,Though the second (by sea) is fit for large quantities (more than 100KG),the cost is more cheaper , but would be took over twenty-five days to arrive you.So at first if you plan to purchase small quantities of our products , we suggest you to shipped by AIR. Please consider my suggestion , if any question or help ,email please. 
_________________________________________________________

As you lot are starting to reach into 100kg range, things look ok for sea freight, or air freight. I would guess sea frieght will see costs down to a respectable $8.00 a Kg, even less (hoping for $5.00 a kilo). 

INTERNAL

Well Aussie post do no faviours, BUT a 3kg plastic satchal is $10.00, any where in Aus.


Where does that leave us.

1. Hops are $7.00 a kilo
2. To Australia about $5.00 to $8.00 I hope
3. With-in Aus about $3.00 a kilo.

Any-one want to help out on cheaper trnasport cost please e-mail me.

I'll get back with shipping costs when I get them.

Under $20.00 a kilo is the limit
Under $15.00 a kilo is preferred
Free is a pipe dream

Graham L Sanders
Skype "Craftbrewer"


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/9/09)

I suggest we leave Graham to finalise the freight costs and then he can start a new thread in the "Bulk Buys" forum with full details and costs, we can then put our names down for inclusion with amounts of each hop. Otherwise this is going to get confusing.

Andrew


----------



## OzMick (17/9/09)

By sea is fine by me. $20 for a kilo of hops still makes me all giggly.


----------



## chappo1970 (17/9/09)

townsville said:


> ....lets see who is still keen now...




Chappo still keen 5kg of all 3

@ $20 a kilo it still works out fine by me. Put it this way $1.80 per 90gr for at worst a bittering hop verse $8.50 per 90 grs for known hops. Meh?


----------



## Bribie G (17/9/09)

Chappo you do realise that quantity represents 167 shrinks of hops and using say half a shrink for a normal IBU brew that's going to give you well over 300 brews or nearly one per day for a year  
And I thought _I_ could drink piss :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (17/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Chappo you do realise that quantity represents 167 shrinks of hops and using say half a shrink for a normal IBU brew that's going to give you well over 300 brews or nearly one per day for a year
> And I thought _I_ could drink piss :lol:


 :lol: 

Ahhh you brew for one mate I brew for 4, there's the difference. 

:icon_offtopic: I checked my brew log last night and I went AG in March this year. 6 months down the track and I am up to brew #31 and #32 this weekend. That's an average of 5 brews a month or approx 168lts per month or 1008lt total for 6 months. Most of these have been doubles as well. I just upgraded Sherman to do triples so I can keep up plus brew some brews I like. So where will the literage be by March 2010? 2500lts? Who knows? 

BTW here's some scary stats I have already been through 2.5kgs of hops, +300kg of grain, just under 700grs of yeast, +4800lt of water, 42kg of gas and 9kg of rice LOL!

Consider this though? I have brewed all of the 1008lt thru the colder months! What's going to happen to me thru summer? Yikes?

Back O/T

I have no fear of getting thru a fair bit of those hops and if they are good flavour and aroma wise I'll be over the moon and they will be used alot. Or I will give some away to noobs and stuff.

Chap Chap


----------



## marlow_coates (17/9/09)

I cannot wait for the threads that are going to start popping up in a month or two when these arrive. :lol: 

Topics like:
"160 IBU IPA with Marco Polo", 
"Recipe suggestions for 250 IBU cluster 2IPA", 
"How much hops is too much hops?"
"What can I brew with 500gms of Saaz?
"Hopburst recipe ideas"

There are going to be some big brews stemming from this bulk buy :lol: 

Marlow


----------



## Darren (17/9/09)

I probably missed it but is there a year of manufacture, reqion etc somewhere?

cheers

Darren


----------



## QldKev (17/9/09)

marlow_coates said:


> I cannot wait for the threads that are going to start popping up in a month or two when these arrive. :lol:
> 
> Topics like:
> "160 IBU IPA with Marco Polo",
> ...



How to build a 40L hop back :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers: 

QldKev


----------



## chappo1970 (17/9/09)

Hop slurpee anyone?







Or 


Hop Lollypops anyone?


----------



## townsville (17/9/09)

Darren said:


> I probably missed it but is there a year of manufacture, reqion etc somewhere?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren




Thats next question on the list. I dont want old hops. I want this years harvest, or the current one at best

Craftbrewr


----------



## winkle (17/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Hop slurpee anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking of Marco Polo Insanely Imperial CAP with added Spirulina. :icon_drool2:


----------



## townsville (17/9/09)

Oh dear

hangon to your hats

freight by sea for over 100kg is looking at $50.00

or .50cents a kilo

Craftbrewer


----------



## marlow_coates (17/9/09)

Sounding too good to pass up.
When you start a bulk buy put me down for a kilo of each.
Will add to the list below

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg marco polo
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each. 
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.


----------



## /// (17/9/09)

townsville said:


> Oh dear
> 
> hangon to your hats
> 
> ...



Just remember to pop along to AQIS and get your import cert there GLS. Also remember GST and clearances, particarly with Sea Freight, those charges can rack up when there is a customs agent involved.

Scotty


----------



## jimi (17/9/09)

townsville said:


> Oh dear
> 
> hangon to your hats
> 
> ...



An extra $1.50 for 3kgs doesn't sound too shabby. I'm in

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg marco polo
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each. 
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each


----------



## leiothrix (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg marco polo
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each. 
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1Kg of each

Will need to find some more room in my freezer i think


----------



## Maple (17/9/09)

I'm thinking I just put over $40 of hops into a single brew, so this would see me through at least 5 or 6 brewdays. 

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg marco polo
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each 
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (17/9/09)

Am very sceptical, but what do I have to loose at these prices? 


QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg marco polo
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each 
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz


----------



## leiothrix (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg marco polo
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties 
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz 


Just adding myself back in <_<


----------



## altone (17/9/09)

Well, guess I'll join in too..

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg marco polo
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties 
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz 
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz


----------



## wabster (17/9/09)

I've been reading this thread with great interest but just have one question regarding the evolving bulk buy :-

How does all this import get past Quarantine?

Does the selling company have a clearance to import to Australia?

Does the importer? I expect the hops would be minimally processed meaning it isn't sterilised or otherwise rendered biologically inert?

Anyone working in the industry know what the story is these days?

I recall that Little Creatures was importing hops flowers from the Willamette Valley and they were used and then the hops destroyed under Quarantine supervision.

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/9/09)

Amended my order-

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 1 kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz


----------



## raven19 (17/9/09)

Chappo said:


> :icon_offtopic: I checked my brew log last night and I went AG in March this year. 6 months down the track and I am up to brew #31 and #32 this weekend. That's an average of 5 brews a month or approx 168lts per month or 1008lt total for 6 months. Most of these have been doubles as well. I just upgraded Sherman to do triples so I can keep up plus brew some brews I like. So where will the literage be by March 2010? 2500lts? Who knows?
> 
> BTW here's some scary stats I have already been through 2.5kgs of hops, +300kg of grain, just under 700grs of yeast, +4800lt of water, 42kg of gas and 9kg of rice LOL!
> 
> Consider this though? I have brewed all of the 1008lt thru the colder months! What's going to happen to me thru summer? Yikes?



Mate, this info deserves its own thread!

3G & raven19 will also be keen for some of these hops. Is it moving to a new thread?

Some other good Q's there from wabster.


----------



## Batz (17/9/09)

Amended my order-

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz 


Why do I have the feeling this going to fall into a big heap real soon?

--------------------


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (17/9/09)

Batz said:


> Amended my order-
> 
> QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> ...





:lol: :lol: h34r:


----------



## Pollux (17/9/09)

I am starting to get the "Too good to be true" feeling....


----------



## bum (17/9/09)

You're a pessimistic lot!


----------



## Beer&Kebab (17/9/09)

bum said:


> You're a pessimistic lot!



Not me. My glass is half full


----------



## Duff (17/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz 
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz


----------



## altone (17/9/09)

wabster said:


> I've been reading this thread with great interest but just have one question regarding the evolving bulk buy :-
> 
> How does all this import get past Quarantine?
> 
> ...



I was wondering about quarantine too, have been involved some time ago in trying to get quarantine approval for fungii
from europe. 
Spent months and months on it - although these were viable for growing over here so a bit more of a threat I suspect.

Wouldn't hop pellets be irradiated before shipping? I thought that's what was done with the european imports.

Anyone know more about this?


----------



## T.D. (17/9/09)

Batz said:


> Why do I have the feeling this going to fall into a big heap real soon?
> 
> --------------------



Looking at the names on the list, I don't think it will...


----------



## townsville (17/9/09)

My my there are some who see storms not rain.

To keep all in the loop, there are minor hurdles to jump, BUT nothing serious. You would think we never import things from China. Bloody hell I am now buying heaps of stuff from overseas dirrect. There is no real hassle.

I still have to 
1. Establish the year of the hops.
2. Whether The supplier is an full exporter/importer (no paperwork my end).
3. If not whether I do the importing or get the local chinese stor shop to do it for me.
4. Although I know there is no problem with importing pellets (a double check with quarantine just to make sure)
5. A check on the company to make sure I dont lose my money
6. How to pay.

So yes a couple of little hoops to jump thru, BUT the world does this all the time. Its no biggie.

Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (17/9/09)

Oh

This is starting to get a little big. I had planned on a few kilo's not half of Chinas supplies.

BUT I think I limit it to

40kg Saaz
40kg Nugget
20kg MP

This is where I think I might do again what I did the last hop order. Not asking yet, but keep in mind I will be asking for people to act as distribution centres. In other words, its cheaper to send bulk orders over Aus, and then cut it at location for other. Mailage costs are cheaper too locally.

How the money flows is still to be worked out. I dont mind paying up front, but then I weear all the risk if the hops "dont show". Something to mull over too.

Off to check e-mails.

I see some privates I have to answer

Craftbrewer


----------



## Batz (17/9/09)

Perhaps just import yourself? I do that with most everything and save megga bucks....but some of you know that already  

Batz


----------



## clean brewer (17/9/09)

:icon_offtopic: Just thought id share something to do with China...

We bought some new plates for the Restaurant today, on the bottom it says "Australian Fine China" "Made in China" :lol: 

Whats Australian about it???? :unsure: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Beer&Kebab (17/9/09)

townsville said:


> In other words, its cheaper to send bulk orders over Aus, and then cut it at location for other. Mailage costs are cheaper too locally.
> Craftbrewer



IMO the 3kg express postage bag for $10 is the most efficient option. If it was me running the show. I would just offer a sampler of 3 x 1KG hops in an express bag. Same cost across all of Oz.


----------



## Batz (17/9/09)

Beer&Kebab said:


> IMO the 3kg express postage bag for $10 is the most efficient option. If it was me running the show. I would just offer a sampler of 3 x 1KG hops in an express bag. Same cost across all of Oz.




That makes sense to me, anything I import is better done in small quantity's.
I do know about importing stuff from the UK,US and NZ. I suppose Tassie is not importing hey?

Batz


----------



## brettprevans (18/9/09)

i feel like im dying with whatever bloody flu i have so why not buy some hops to make myself feel better. 

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz 
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz 
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties


----------



## Darkman (18/9/09)

Count me in for a kg of each variety.
QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz 
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz 
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties 
Darkman 1kg of all varieties


----------



## NickB (18/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz 
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz 
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties 
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each


----------



## Fents (18/9/09)

good to see everyone keeping their LHBS in business.


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/09)

Fents said:


> good to see everyone keeping their LHBS in business.



We'll be buying so much malt, that should compensate. As well as creating hundreds of jobs around Australia in the liver transplant units.


----------



## brettprevans (18/9/09)

Fents said:


> good to see everyone keeping their LHBS in business.


carn fents. i know your only jesting in part, but at ~$5 a kilo its hard not to at least give them a try. besides thats globalisation for you.


----------



## Steve (18/9/09)

Goddamittttttt! Go on then!

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz 
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz 
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties 
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each
Steve 1kg of each


----------



## HarryB (18/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> carn fents. i know your only jesting in part, but at ~$5 a kilo its hard not to at least give them a try. besides thats globalisation for you.



does the $5-$10 worth of hops people might put in most beers really break the bank?


i "only" brew probably twice a month and on these occasions i love going down to my (admittedly very well stocked) LHBS and getting the hops knowing they are good quality and i'll get a great beer with no QC problems from the raw ingredients. to me this, as well as the interaction at the LHBS is worth saving a buck or two here and there.


----------



## Katherine (18/9/09)

Goddamittttttt! Go on then!

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each
Steve 1kg of each 
Katie 1kg of each


----------



## brettprevans (18/9/09)

HarryB said:


> does the $5-$10 worth of hops people might put in most beers really break the bank?
> 
> 
> i "only" brew probably twice a month and on these occasions i love going down to my (admittedly very well stocked) LHBS and getting the hops knowing they are good quality and i'll get a great beer with no QC problems from the raw ingredients. to me this, as well as the interaction at the LHBS is worth saving a buck or two here and there.


depends on what brews y9ou make. as Maple pointed out he's just dropped almost 1/2kg into a brew. that adds up. IPAs using 100-200g of hops. etc.

besides its worth a try. if they are an inferior product, then no one will use them again.


----------



## Katherine (18/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> depends on what brews y9ou make. as Maple pointed out he's just dropped almost 1/2kg into a brew. that adds up. IPAs using 100-200g of hops. etc.
> 
> besides its worth a try. if they are an inferior product, then no one will use them again.



Except in case swaps


----------



## bum (18/9/09)

clean brewer said:


> We bought some new plates for the Restaurant today, on the bottom it says "Australian Fine China" "Made in China" :lol:
> 
> Whats Australian about it???? :unsure:



I'd imagine that is where the porcelain (and bone ash if you've spent a few bucks on it) is sourced.


----------



## brettprevans (18/9/09)

Katie said:


> Except in case swaps


you naughty girl KT! although.... maybe only in interstate case swaps  or maybe just with beers we send Chappo!


----------



## raven19 (18/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each
Steve 1kg of each 
Katie 1kg of each
raven19 1kg of each


----------



## Katherine (18/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> you naughty girl KT! although.... maybe only in interstate case swaps  or maybe just with beers we send Chappo!




Ive got some butter essence at home Ill put in Chappo's beers just so he feels at home!


----------



## altone (18/9/09)

Fents said:


> good to see everyone keeping their LHBS in business.



Don't know about the rest, but I'd only use them for bittering - except for experimental brews to check and compare the flavor to hops I regularly use.
So I'll be needing to buy aroma hop plugs to go along with them plus all the extra grains etc. 
Probably spend more than usual with local suppliers, but at least I won't run out of beer :icon_cheers:


----------



## townsville (18/9/09)

OK

Things are moving forward at a great rate of knots

Yes importing into Aus is NOT A PROBLEM

Latest e-mail

____________________________________________________

We have been to exporting hops products to Australia before, the paperworks are necessary for you and we are sure to offer full paperworks for clear customs.  Well, you have to pick shipment up by yourself or freight forwarder at destination port, please inform us your nearest seaport, your postal address, phone number. It is easy for you to import goods from China by sea, do not worry about it. We would help you. Further, payment should be paid totally in advance due to very small amount. Looking forward to hearing from you soon. Best regards,Carol Wang 
____________________________________________________________________________

I love the bit "very small amount". Looking at 100kg plus. Me4ans this company must ship a sitload of hops arround the place.

So anyway its looking like all I have to do is pick them up from the local port. Next step is to check if they ship to Townsville. Otherwise its a major city.

If that is the case, then some-one is going to have to do the business there. "willing helpers". Seems pointless shipping to Townsville to just ship back again.

Will keep all informed

Graham L Sanders
http://radio.craftbrewer.org
craftbreweratbeagle.comdotau


----------



## brettprevans (18/9/09)

1. top effort Graham (im going to have to call you colonel from now on)
2. love the english in the email. I wonder if they use a translation service?
3. does townsville have a port?
4. if not, then i suggest it makes the most sense to ship it to the major city which has the most buyers and then they can sort.

if its melb, I might do my good deed for the year and volunteer.


----------



## SJW (18/9/09)

WTF
WTF
WTF

You guys are going to get me shot. I did not start this thread to be a bulk buy, I just wanted to kick things off about a general discussion/info. FCUK ME. Thats all I need.
Thats just another kick in the balls for Aussie HB Retailers.
I loved how everyone was bagging the crap out of Chiese hops until they saw the price.
And thats why the country is in the shit. I hope none of u people have family or friends that USED to work at the Bonds factory in Aus.

Steve


----------



## Fents (18/9/09)

Easy on steve. Anyone can see you did not start the bulk buy and your names not even on the bulk buy list. I wouldnt worry about it mate.

You'll sleep easy tonight (so will i) knowing we support the retailers and letting them eat steak instead of baked beans for dinner. (ok that was the joke bit over with!)

shop local mate, you know where its at 

edit : and before anyone chops my nuts off yes i got my med pressure reg and march pump (which is still sitting in its box) in a bulk buy about a year ago, call my what you will but i still get all my grains, hops and yeast off my LHBS.


----------



## townsville (18/9/09)

SJW said:


> Thats just another kick in the balls for Aussie HB Retailers.
> I loved how everyone was bagging the crap out of Chiese hops until they saw the price.
> Steve



Cant help it, the arogant bastard in me is coming out.

This sort of talk is rubbish. I too believe in suporting my local HBS, and local businesses in general. 

BUT TO A POINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I dont mind paying appropriate mark-ups for local businesses to survive. Shit I even do it fr free on my radio show. But if I simply find all this out with a few e-mails, and remember its a world economy, and now well communicated I ask one very simple question

"why the hell hasn't all the local shops been importing this stuff for years for us??????"

We wouldn't have to do this if they did, AND they could charge the standard markups and still make money.

I just wish businesses would wake up to 
1. Its a world economy
2. We have the Internet

Craftbrewer


----------



## HarryB (18/9/09)

The fact that they haven't makes me question the quality of them. But good luck to people using them!


----------



## drsmurto (18/9/09)

SJW said:


> WTF
> WTF
> WTF
> 
> ...






Fents said:


> Easy on steve. Anyone can see you did not start the bulk buy and your names not even on the bulk buy list. I wouldnt worry about it mate.
> 
> You'll sleep easy tonight (so will i) knowing we support the retailers and letting them eat steak instead of baked beans for dinner. (ok that was the joke bit over with!)
> 
> ...



there is a retailer in on this bulk buy...... h34r:


----------



## Fents (18/9/09)

DrSmurto said:


> h34r:



h34r: h34r:

:lol:


----------



## QldKev (18/9/09)

DrSmurto said:


> there is a retailer in on this bulk buy...... h34r:



Which is a credit to them, rather than trying to block the buy. To jump in and trial the hops themselves and possibly make them available in smaller amounts long term.

QldKev


----------



## Katherine (18/9/09)

Fents said:


> Easy on steve. Anyone can see you did not start the bulk buy and your names not even on the bulk buy list. I wouldnt worry about it mate.
> 
> You'll sleep easy tonight (so will i) knowing we support the retailers and letting them eat steak instead of baked beans for dinner. (ok that was the joke bit over with!)
> 
> ...



I support two WA retailers! ALOT! and will continue to do so! Ive just placed a large hop order with my favourite retailer!


----------



## Batz (18/9/09)

QldKev said:


> Which is a credit to them, rather than trying to block the buy. QldKev




Give it time, early days yet. <_< 




> And thats why the country is in the shit. I hope none of u people have family or friends that USED to work at the Bonds factory in Aus.



Have a look on your own shirt and see where that's made, and you pants,undies etc.
I would bet their not an Aussie brand. 


Batz


----------



## Pollux (18/9/09)

QldKev said:


> Which is a credit to them, rather than trying to block the buy. To jump in and trial the hops themselves and possibly make them available in smaller amounts long term.
> 
> QldKev



Most BBs die out due to retailer's bullying suppliers, threatening to go elsewhere and the supplier is left to make a choice between a once off BB sale or a regular source of income.

Somehow I don't see that occurring this time, and if it does well then we will all see that there is a retailer who already knew about these hops, is buying up big and selling them under the guise of being from somewhere else.......While that is unlikely to be occurring, I'm sure that if it was the retailer wouldn't be overly game to kick up a stink for fear of being caught out...


----------



## mikem108 (18/9/09)

h34r: 
Flame suit on
You get what you pay for. See attached article/ tale of woeView attachment CX.pdf

There is no guarantee that these hops weren't fertilized with human excrement and sprayed with DDT, there is little control over these practices in China, having said that Carlsberg and Saporro have made huge investments in Chinese hop companies so possibly some of the dodgy practices will be controlled.


----------



## T.D. (18/9/09)

Pollux said:


> Most BBs die out due to retailer's bullying suppliers, threatening to go elsewhere and the supplier is left to make a choice between a once off BB sale or a regular source of income.
> 
> Somehow I don't see that occurring this time



I think you may be right Pollux <_<


----------



## townsville (18/9/09)

mikem108 said:


> h34r:
> Flame suit on
> You get what you pay for. See attached article/ tale of woeView attachment 30987
> 
> There is no guarantee that these hops weren't fertilized with human excrement and sprayed with DDT, there is little control over these practices in China, having said that Carlsberg and Saporro have made huge investments in Chinese hop companies so possibly some of the dodgy practices will be controlled.




So true mate, and chinese milk and toys are prime examples. BUT then again they make most of the LCD screens, and electronics now too.

Looking at things the company has been arround quite a while, AND they dont export a small amount. The fact they export, and have in place the paperwork and contacts tells you something. And they have been exporting to Australia. So then you ask to who!!!!!!

I bet there are micro's secretly using these hops, to avoid the high prices the local hops are sold at. BUT they wont say. Or does HOPCO top up their supplies, who knows, but we do know people are using them in this country, and in big lots. (if you believe the company.)

And yet again, there may be a thousand orphans peeing and pooing all over the crop to get it growing.

All we can do is see.

Craftbrewer

oh quality control is improving over there. Quite a few of those milk company executives got shot over the tainted milk powder


----------



## bum (18/9/09)

I love the constant assumption that there is little regulation in _communist China_. 

The mind boggles.


----------



## brettprevans (18/9/09)

So who is the Chinese supplier? or has that already been mentioned? has a background check been done?


----------



## Mantis (18/9/09)

SJW said:


> WTF
> WTF
> WTF
> 
> ...


Hey , hang on there matey. I bagged the shit out of the hops and you dont see my name on the list 
The prices for Elleslies 1kg bags are good enough for me and craftbrewer or G&G for smaller amounts.
Stuff the chinese hops, as they are probably covered in ddt or some such shit

h34r:


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/9/09)

bum said:


> I love the constant assumption that there is little regulation in _communist China_.
> 
> The mind boggles.



There are five levels of government there as opposed to our three. The township councils regularly ignore central government edicts (one example being tax cuts that weren't passed on, and ended up in the local leaders' pockets), leading to quite variable levels of enforcement of central government rules- power is much more diffuse and decentralised than it seems. Besides, to describe post-Xiaoping China as Communist is very inaccurate.


----------



## townsville (18/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> So who is the Chinese supplier? or has that already been mentioned? has a background check been done?




ElimNatural (HK) Ltd. Inc. 
Tel:+86-574-27830590
Fax:+86-574-27830589
Web: www.elimnatural.com

There you go, say me doing the legwork, some-one out there check them out.

I am going to see if there are other suppliers as well in China, just to compare prices

I may even get them cheaper

Craftbrewer


----------



## marksfish (18/9/09)

i will get a kilo of each as well
cheers
marksfish


----------



## townsville (18/9/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> There are five levels of government there as opposed to our three. The township councils regularly ignore central government edicts (one example being tax cuts that weren't passed on, and ended up in the local leaders' pockets), leading to quite variable levels of enforcement of central government rules- power is much more diffuse and decentralised than it seems. Besides, to describe post-Xiaoping China as Communist is very inaccurate.



I understand that as the Government is very keen on the export market, they tend to look over it more closely than the internal economy. Where they might let things slide internally, export orientated businesses are watched extremely closely.

Take the tainted milk powder. That was internal poisoning (within China) not world wide.

Craftbrewer


----------



## bum (18/9/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> There are five levels of government there as opposed to our three. The township councils regularly ignore central government edicts (one example being tax cuts that weren't passed on, and ended up in the local leaders' pockets), leading to quite variable levels of enforcement of central government rules- power is much more diffuse and decentralised than it seems. Besides, to describe post-Xiaoping China as Communist is very inaccurate.



Sure, China is more capitalist now but did you really just said they are not a communist country anymore? And yes, there is a level of corruption. Same as here.

Neither of these situations point to these hops being poisonous due to a hopelessly crippled system run by barbarous, even murderous, bastards (I'm not suggesting you're personally saying that).


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/9/09)

townsville said:


> I understand that as the Government is very keen on the export market, they tend to look over it more closely than the internal economy. Where they might let things slide internally, export orientated businesses are watched extremely closely.
> 
> Take the tainted milk powder. That was internal poisoning (within China) not world wide.
> 
> Craftbrewer



OK, to be clear I don't think that there will be any problem with the hops- this is mainly because there will most likely be external investors keeping an eye on things. However, most of the export industries are controlled by the provincial governments rather than the central government (look at the success Guangdong has had in promoting itself through its use of SEZs and its proximity to Taiwan).


----------



## townsville (18/9/09)

As I thought, yet more hop businesses

http://www.ecplaza.net/search/0s1nf20sell/hop_pellet.html

So plenty to choose from, and all cheap

Craftbrewer


----------



## brettprevans (18/9/09)

they have nice lovely nature banners on their website..what more could you want! kidding

there are a couple possible australian company links. 
NINGBO INTERNATIONAL TRADE PTY LTD in Victoria
El Natural Pty Ltd in Sydney

Tradekey page outline is here.
fairly small and new company (only been in exsistence since 2008)

cant find any warning/danger refernces on the net.


----------



## brettprevans (18/9/09)

townsville said:


> As I thought, yet more hop businesses
> 
> http://www.ecplaza.net/search/0s1nf20sell/hop_pellet.html
> 
> ...


I love this company name - Green Sky Hop Technology Co., Ltd


----------



## townsville (18/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> they have nice lovely nature banners on their website..what more could you want! kidding
> 
> there are a couple possible australian company links.
> NINGBO INTERNATIONAL TRADE PTY LTD in Victoria
> ...




I am going to stick with them. Mainly because Carol has been sticking with me (like those love starved Skypers) and has been answering all my questions promptly.

I am liking the "nothing is too much trouble"attitude", BUT that could change once they get the money.

Craftbrewer


----------



## Leigh (18/9/09)

Oh it's funny reading the expert doomsayers commentary on here! If you don't want any, don't look, don't read and please don't post your scaremongering bullshit!

Shit, next we're gonna be told by some einstein that these hops were _probably_ grown on a uranium dump!

Probably, possibly, maybe???


----------



## Leigh (18/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> they have nice lovely nature banners on their website..what more could you want! kidding
> 
> there are a couple possible australian company links.
> NINGBO INTERNATIONAL TRADE PTY LTD in Victoria
> ...



Ningbo rings a bell...wish our email search engine worked properly LOL


----------



## Darren (18/9/09)

townsville said:


> ElimNatural (HK) Ltd. Inc.
> Tel:+86-574-27830590
> Fax:+86-574-27830589
> Web: www.elimnatural.com
> ...



I can see the call from an un-named HB shop owner threatening them with "going elsewhere" unless this bulk buy is stopped.

Graham,

Whilst you are searching, how abouts finding out if MALT is also available at similarly discounted prices  

cheers

Darren


----------



## townsville (18/9/09)

UPDATE

Well so far no problems. Shipping to Australia can be done, Cost looks very good, Customs and Quarantine are sweet, And interest is solid.

I am waiting on another e-mail to find out which ports they can ship to in Australia thru their shipping agent.

Whats left
1. getting a costing if we have to clear the port (if any)
2. setting up a distribution (depends where it lands)
3. The amount (its growing by the minute)
4. Payment (still sorting that)

As you can see its close

Now, I am off this forum til Sunday. I have a radio show to record and put up on the web. Beer is such hard work for some.

What can you do!!!!!! I think as we have never dealt with this company, we all should take the risk. So we should ask for money up front from everyone. That way if the hops dont eventuate, we all lose together (unless some-one wants to spot $1000).

1. Think about the best way to organise this exercise. All suggestions welcome
2. Do your own checks. Be happy with the company, source arrangement its BUYER BEWARE.

Many hands make light work on this exercise. I'll quickly post any further e-mails from the company as they acome in.

Off to prepare for anothr show

Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (18/9/09)

Darren said:


> I can see the call from an un-named HB shop owner threatening them with "going elsewhere" unless this bulk buy is stopped.



One last thing

Its true this does happen. Last bulk hop order I did saw some real nasty behind the scenes action from interest groups wanting to keep inflated prices at the retail level. 

Not going to name names, or say much more, BUt lets say I am expecting some interesting e-mails

Craftbrewer


----------



## Maple (18/9/09)

townsville said:


> One last thing
> 
> Its true this does happen. Last bulk hop order I did saw some real nasty behind the scenes action from interest groups wanting to keep inflated prices at the retail level.
> 
> ...


There could be a show in that G. love your work on this.


----------



## crozdog (18/9/09)

townsville said:


> As I thought, yet more hop businesses
> 
> http://www.ecplaza.net/search/0s1nf20sell/hop_pellet.html
> 
> ...


I like Kernour International Co., Ltd. Their blurb includes the following:
"We are professional suppliers of Hops.We are located in north west part of China(XINJIANG UYGHUR AUTONOMOUS REGION)where produces best quality of hops.We there plant southands of hektares of hops and process it with advanced equipments."

I want a farm with "southands of hektares" too!

Best of all it must be a serious hop business 'cause the contact is "Mr. Mamutjian Ale"!!! GOLD!!!! :lol:

Edit: Forgot to mention that I'm happy to be a Sydney focal point if required.


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/9/09)

Pollux said:


> Most BBs die out due to retailer's bullying suppliers, threatening to go elsewhere and the supplier is left to make a choice between a once off BB sale or a regular source of income.



Like to see 'em try and bully Chinese Suppliers.  

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/9/09)

townsville said:


> Not going to name names, or say much more, BUt lets say I am expecting some interesting e-mails
> 
> *Craftbrewer*



Oh but you did! :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## mikem108 (18/9/09)

> here are five levels of government there as opposed to our three. The township councils regularly ignore central government edicts (one example being tax cuts that weren't passed on, and ended up in the local leaders' pockets), leading to quite variable levels of enforcement of central government rules- power is much more diffuse and decentralised than it seems. Besides, to describe post-Xiaoping China as Communist is very inaccurate.




...oh and there's absolutely no corruption over there 
http://www.smh.com.au/world/chinese-offici...90913-fm8h.html


----------



## Ross (18/9/09)

QldKev said:


> Which is a credit to them, rather than trying to block the buy. To jump in and trial the hops themselves and possibly make them available in smaller amounts long term.
> 
> QldKev




Kev, 

That's exactly the reason I've joined in the buy - I'll be brewing with them to access their quality & will be putting them on the site at what I hope will be a very attractive price for those wanting budget hops. At a 10th of what I'm paying for a lot of hops these days, they certainly have an attraction commercially.

Cheers Ross


----------



## townsville (18/9/09)

This is the last post

I am trying to hold down two run-a-way trains.

1. The supplier has the hops packed ready to go, and are very keen (also more confident they are ok)
2. You lot are on the go.

If this gets much bigger I am going to either (a) get a club to sort and mail (B) charge extra for the time and effort.

Anyway, things are moving quickly.

While I am away, some-on keep a running tally on how much of each hops we want. And do the other things I have asked as well

Craftbrewer


----------



## SJW (18/9/09)

> Hop producing country Output in tonnes (t)
> Germany 34,438
> USA 23,494
> China 10,576
> ...



Interseting. Maybe they do know what they are doing? Someone must be buying a lot of hop from China. Maybe even me? and I did not even know it!

Steve


----------



## brettprevans (18/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each
Steve 1kg of each 
Katie 1kg of each
raven19 1kg of each 
marksfish. 1kg of each

*TOTALS*
Marcopolo - 55kg
Saaz - 62kg
cluster - 47kg.

keep the tally going if you jump in.

edit: someone might want to double check my numbers


----------



## crozdog (18/9/09)

found some info on Chinese hop production that you might be interested in:

From the International Hop Growers 2005 Convention http://www.czhops.cz/tc/pdf/chinesehop.pdf

http://www.sapporobeer.jp/english/kenkyu/agri/china.html

http://www.sourcejuice.com/1024898/2008/08...ltivation-base/


----------



## brettprevans (18/9/09)

crozdog said:


> found some info on Chinese hop production that you might be interested in:
> 
> From the International Hop Growers 2005 Convention http://www.czhops.cz/tc/pdf/chinesehop.pdf
> 
> ...


if people actually bother to read thyose articles (good find by the way), some will focus on the last section where it gives the impression that china is behind in its adherance to world food health standards. although it doesnt go as far to say that.

it does give a lot of info about each region that is growing hops. from that document and some info from the supplier as to which provance/area their hops are grown from, one should be able to assess the likely standard of the hop (ie poor soil or good soil etc etc). 

from the other articles it is interesting to read and get an idea that mostly hop production has been for high AA%, big yield crops to satisfy the megaswill demand. sounds similar to australia doesnt it. it shouldnt suprise anyone that a country with massive agriculture industry and potential for expansion would enter this field, as im sure hops would provide more $ per kilo than rice and other crops they currently grow. esp as hops are relatively self suffcient, dont need massive amounts of water like rice, fairly labour free (until harvest), and doesnt strip the soil bare of nutrients.

interesting articles croz


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (18/9/09)

crozdog said:


> I like Kernour International Co., Ltd. Their blurb includes the following:
> "We are professional suppliers of Hops.We are located in north west part of China(XINJIANG UYGHUR AUTONOMOUS REGION)where produces best quality of hops.We there plant southands of hektares of hops and process it with advanced equipments."



I've been to Xinjiang on an overland trip to Pakistan two years ago. Amazing part of the world - and in the news lately with all the Uighur protests. I parts of Xinjiang are famous for grape, sultana and wine production, but had no idea about the hops.....


----------



## alowen474 (18/9/09)

Which ones had the poo on them?


----------



## Leigh (18/9/09)

beerforal said:


> Which ones had the poo on them?



Unlike Australia, it rains in China, so it should be washed off by now...


----------



## brettprevans (18/9/09)

whats everyones facination with poo? even if it was absolutely covered and grown in human excrement, by the time it was harvested and pelletized, it would be fine. your concern should be about toxic waste, heavy metals, in the soils. not poo for shit's sake (pun intended).


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/09)

The Xinjiang province is the most easterly bastion of the Turkic people and they are all clever agriculturalists. I saw a program recently about the production of grapes there which are shipped all over China. I speak a bit of Turkish and would love to visit sometime and be able to talk to the locals, although they have a somewhat different accent to the yuppies in Istanbul etc. Being a muslim people I guess they don't use sewage in their farming, and probably are in the club that only uses their left hand for certain purposes (hence the cutting off of the right hand of thieves which means they can't eat in company any more).


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (18/9/09)

How similar are Turkish and Uighur? I wouldn't have thought Turkish would get you very far - I think Uigher, Tajik, kyrgyz and maybe even Russian would have been more useful.


Edit: :icon_offtopic: :icon_offtopic: :icon_offtopic: . Flagging Myself. Sorry guys.


----------



## I like beer (18/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
> ...


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/09)

:icon_offtopic: 'Standard' Turkish is very similar to the Western Turkic languages such as Azeri, Turkment etc. The further east you go the less close the languages are but nowhere near as different as say English and Dutch. Way out East many of the day to day terms are very similar:

Turkish for one, two, three, four.....

Bir iki uc dort bes alti yedi sekiz dokuz on

Uighur....

bir ikki uch tot bash alta yatta sakkiz doqquz on

I reckon it would be similar to a Cornish farmer trying to hold a conversation with a Glaswegian skinhead  Can't understand what Scruffy is on about at BABBs meetings and we are only opposite sides of the Pennines :lol:


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (18/9/09)

:icon_offtopic: Very interesting! I knew they were similar, but had no idea they were that similar. 


Make damn good noodles, them Uighurs do. Lets hope the same goes for the hops!


----------



## pdilley (18/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each
Steve 1kg of each 
Katie 1kg of each
raven19 1kg of each 
marksfish. 1kg of each
Brewer Pete 1kg of each

TOTALS
Marcopolo - 56kg
Saaz - 63kg
cluster - 48kg.


----------



## Sammus (18/9/09)

Fixing BPs cropping of 'Ilike beer'

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each
Steve 1kg of each 
Katie 1kg of each
raven19 1kg of each 
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each
Brewer Pete 1kg of each

TOTALS
Marcopolo - 57kg
Saaz - 64kg
cluster - 49kg.


----------



## I like beer (18/9/09)

Cheers for that sammus 
. I would have to talk realy nicly to Mrs Beer to add me to the list again(have no idea how to do it)


----------



## troopa (18/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each
Steve 1kg of each 
Katie 1kg of each
raven19 1kg of each 
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each
Brewer Pete 1kg of each
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo 


TOTALS
Marcopolo - 58kg
Saaz - 69kg
cluster - 49kg.

Edit... Missus Troopa said i should up my order from 2kg of Saaz to 5kg
Who the hell am i to argue with the SWMBO over that LOL

Tom


----------



## Doogiechap (18/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each
Steve 1kg of each 
Katie 1kg of each
raven19 1kg of each 
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each
Brewer Pete 1kg of each
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo 
Doogiechap 1Kg of each


TOTALS
Marcopolo - 59kg
Saaz -70kg
cluster - 50kg.


----------



## sinkas (18/9/09)

Doogiechap said:


> QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
> ...


----------



## pdilley (18/9/09)

Good catch Sammus, and apologies for the crop.

I am sure an order might happen again if they turn out good, otherwise might save and make it look like this years hop harvest from the garden was a bumper crop


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## redbeard (18/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each
Steve 1kg of each
Katie 1kg of each
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each
Brewer Pete 1kg of each
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo
Doogiechap 1Kg of each
sinkas 1Kg of Each
Redb 2kg Saaz

TOTALS
Marcopolo - 60kg
Saaz -73kg
cluster - 51kg.


----------



## QldKev (19/9/09)

redbeard said:


> TOTALS
> Marcopolo - 60kg
> Saaz -73kg
> cluster - 51kg.



Should we set a limit of 
Marcopolo - 60kg ** 0kg left
Saaz -80kg ** 7kg left
cluster - 60kg. ** 9kg left

Just to make ordering easy


----------



## Maple (19/9/09)

QldKev said:


> Should we set a limit of
> Marcopolo - 60kg ** 0kg left
> Saaz -80kg ** 7kg left
> cluster - 60kg. ** 9kg left
> ...


Good thinking, but perhaps we can also work towards a reserve list, should the next 20kg of a given variety be taken-up?


----------



## stillscottish (19/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each
Steve 1kg of each
Katie 1kg of each
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each
Brewer Pete 1kg of each
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo
Doogiechap 1Kg of each
sinkas 1Kg of Each
Redb 2kg Saaz
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster

TOTALS
Marcopolo - 60kg
Saaz -74kg
cluster - 52kg.


----------



## Sammus (19/9/09)

QldKev said:


> Should we set a limit of
> Marcopolo - 60kg ** 0kg left
> Saaz -80kg ** 7kg left
> cluster - 60kg. ** 9kg left
> ...



What if G whats some MP? means he can't even put his own name down anymore...


----------



## townsville (19/9/09)

Sammus said:


> What if G whats some MP? means he can't even put his own name down anymore...




Got news for you

I will get my share regardless, some-one else will miss out


----------



## townsville (19/9/09)

Ok Craftbrewers

Finshed the radio show so back on deck for this project.

Thanks to all throwing their hands up and doing their little bit. It all helps. So far no-one has come back with concerns over the company. So all looks good.

We are fast hitting 200kg plus and I haven't officially asked for a commitment. That goes good. No-one has also objected that we all share the risk and pay up front. Those details are still to be finalised. And remember the orders are in 20 kg lots.

Can some-one more familar than me with those wanting these hops, tally up also "What State everyone is in" so we have an idea as to what hops goes where.

You have to remember that some poor sod has to collect, divide, package and mail these suckers to everyone. Thats no mean jobs as we hit 200kg of hops. 

I am thinking if one person has to do it they may need compensation, perhaps 50 cents a kilo. 

Anyway, things are moving at the moment. I want to link the company with a clearing house at the port to make sure the paperwork runs smoothly thru. That is the current task at the moment.

Graham L Sanders


----------



## ~MikE (19/9/09)

Oh My ******* God, this thread is stupidly massive. i've just been ignoring it whenever i glance at the 'latest posts' thingy as Chinese hops don't really interest me at all. what are you guys going to do with kilos and kilos of hops if they turn out to be crap?


----------



## troopa (19/9/09)

stillscottish said:


> QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
> ...



Edit.. State and area


----------



## troopa (19/9/09)

~MikE said:


> Oh My ******* God, this thread is stupidly massive. i've just been ignoring it whenever i glance at the 'latest posts' thingy as Chinese hops don't really interest me at all. what are you guys going to do with kilos and kilos of hops if they turn out to be crap?



Feed em to the annoying little yapping dog next door GRRrrrrr LOL

Tom


----------



## Maple (19/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each
Steve 1kg of each
Katie 1kg of each
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each
Brewer Pete 1kg of each
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each
sinkas 1Kg of Each
Redb 2kg Saaz
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster

TOTALS
Marcopolo - 60kg
Saaz -74kg
cluster - 52kg.

location updated for CM2, Leigh and me.


----------



## crozdog (19/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3.
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each
Steve 1kg of each
Katie 1kg of each
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each
Brewer Pete 1kg of each
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each
sinkas 1Kg of Each
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster

TOTALS
Marcopolo - 60kg
Saaz -74kg
cluster - 52kg.

location updated for Crozdog & Redbeard


----------



## Beer&Kebab (19/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. - Bathurst NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each
Steve 1kg of each
Katie 1kg of each
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each
Brewer Pete 1kg of each
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each
sinkas 1Kg of Each
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster

TOTALS
Marcopolo - 60kg
Saaz -74kg
cluster - 52kg.


----------



## jimi (19/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW 
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each
Steve 1kg of each
Katie 1kg of each
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each
Brewer Pete 1kg of each
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each
sinkas 1Kg of Each
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster

TOTALS
Marcopolo - 60kg
Saaz -74kg
cluster - 52kg.

location updated for Jimi


----------



## I like beer (19/9/09)

jimi said:


> QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
> ...


----------



## Steve (19/9/09)

Troopa said:


> Feed em to the annoying little yapping dog next door GRRrrrrr LOL
> 
> Tom



:lol: Thats hilarious!

Edit.....hmmmm wonder if it works on cats?


----------



## pdilley (19/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW 
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each
sinkas 1Kg of Each
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster

TOTALS
Marcopolo - 60kg
Saaz -74kg
cluster - 52kg.

location updated for Brewer Pete and Steve

I think all us Canberra people might save postage by having all the ACT hops shipped to one person then we can divide them up locally?


----------



## altone (19/9/09)

~MikE said:


> Oh My ******* God, this thread is stupidly massive. i've just been ignoring it whenever i glance at the 'latest posts' thingy as Chinese hops don't really interest me at all. what are you guys going to do with kilos and kilos of hops if they turn out to be crap?




I'll use em as bittering hops in the beer I give to guests  
It'll still be better than what they usually drink.


----------



## dth (19/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each
sinkas 1Kg of Each
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster

TOTALS
Marcopolo - 60kg
Saaz -74kg
cluster - 52kg.

Location added.


----------



## Steve (19/9/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> location updated for Brewer Pete and Steve
> 
> I think all us Canberra people might save postage by having all the ACT hops shipped to one person then we can divide them up locally?



No worries BP - theres only the two of us. Happy to have them delivered here.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## troopa (19/9/09)

I have a feeling thats what the idea of posting States and maybe even regions was about
Make life a little easier for Townsy

TOm


----------



## redbeard (19/9/09)

maybe ACT & NSW need to go together. Once all the city / states are listed, we can subdivide list into 20kg blocks & see whats left that needs dividing at port of delivery ...


----------



## Adamt (19/9/09)

It might be good to try and track down a vacuum sealer for each "splitting point", and possibly bags to split up into smaller-than-1kg lots to vacuum seal... the hops will have to last.

I'm not part of this, but just putting it out there!


----------



## Doogiechap (19/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3.
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3.
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz.
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg each.
Batz- 2kg each
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster

TOTALS
Marcopolo - 60kg
Saaz -74kg
cluster - 52kg.

Location added for Doogiechap, Katie, and Sinkas. Happy to be a central point if the North of the river lads don't want any


----------



## NickB (19/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg eachQLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD



QLDers that I know have been updated.

Cheers


----------



## phonos (19/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg eachQLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD

Updated Location

Regarding up front payment, I think that's totally fair and noone should be in on the buy unless payment is received upfront. I think we can trust Graham - he gives his address out on the podcast, so we know where to find the hops!


----------



## skippy (19/9/09)

whats the bet these hops are not from China, but from a dud batch that a micro brewery has refused!


----------



## townsville (20/9/09)

skippy said:


> whats the bet these hops are not from China, but from a dud batch that a micro brewery has refused!




Speaking of hops to micros, appartently we are not the first to import hops to Australia with the company. Appartently they have shipped hops to Australia before. So some-one is buying them and using them. I suspect a micro brewery.

Doing some investigations on this, BUT I have my suspisions.

Craftbrewer


----------



## jimmyjack (20/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg eachQLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD

Updated Location


----------



## townsville (20/9/09)

Guys

some feedback needed

Just starting to finalise how to run this exercise. I am going to set this up in BULK BUYS, but there will be a few days heads up before I'll post.

There will be documents to read so everyone is CLEAR what is going on.

Questions
1. I plan to ask again for orders (I think the current list while good, should be scapped and a new one started when I post full conditions.) 

DO YOU AGREE WITH THIS


2. Do you think the list should be published like we are doing now. In some senses yes it should be open, others say - none of your business. Or a compromise would be xxxxx's for names for those who dont want to go public.
I think its no-bodies business personally

YOUR THOUGHTS


3. Order will be 200kg,and while I am thinking, first in best dressed, I am thinking of giving the people on the current list first chop to pay, say three days then open to public 

SHOULD WE GO THIS WAY


4. Payment - not sure how you want to do this. My bank acount, Just mail me the money.

THOUGHTS


Graham
craftbrewer at BEAGLE.com dot au
Skype craftbrewer


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (20/9/09)

townsville said:


> Guys
> 
> some feedback needed
> 
> ...



1) No. Seems like a lot of effort when the list is already up and nearly complete. What is there to gain by redoing the list? 

2) I think the list should be open, but only for pragmatic reasons - allowing anonymous orders will end in more confusion. I wasn't involved in the last great hop bulk buy fiasco h34r: , so maybe someone with more experience should comment on this.

3) I think the most painless method would be to copy and paste the current list into a new bulk buy thread, and wait for totals to reach 200kg. Not far now anyway......

4) Direct deposit all the way. This is a LOT more secure than posting money, and can be easily tracked at both ends. Ask people to use their AHB username in the reference field - this has worked smoothly for the bulk buys I've been involved in in the past.


Thanks for all the organisation again! above are just suggestions.


----------



## kram (20/9/09)

If it's not too late... jumped on the list

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg eachQLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each.
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD


----------



## KillerRx4 (20/9/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> 1) No. Seems like a lot of effort when the list is already up and nearly complete. What is there to gain by redoing the list?
> 
> 2) I think the list should be open, but only for pragmatic reasons - allowing anonymous orders will end in more confusion. I wasn't involved in the last great hop bulk buy fiasco h34r: , so maybe someone with more experience should comment on this.
> 
> ...




This sounds good to me.


----------



## DUANNE (20/9/09)

kram said:


> If it's not too late... jumped on the list
> 
> QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> ...



beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne


----------



## altone (20/9/09)

KillerRx4 said:


> This sounds good to me.



+1 

Jonnyanchovy's summary seems a straightforward way to go.
If you want to add "undisclosed" users orders you get via pm and arrange the delivery etc. 
see no problem with that either - although it would mean more work for you.


----------



## altone (20/9/09)

BEERHOG said:


> QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
> Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
> AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
> ...



Just added beerhog on main list and put in my location


----------



## Pollux (20/9/09)

I'd suggest a google docs spreadsheet to help with the sums and make it easy to track.

Something like this one that was set up for the AHB merch


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/09)

I believe the current list should stand as is, but when the 200k limit is reached, close the main list and start a 'standby' list who will have dibs on the hops ordered by those participants who have not transferred your money to your account by a firm and clearly understood cut off date. That way you are covered re money to send to the supplier and you don't have to run around chasing stragglers or coughing up your own money to cover them.


----------



## marlow_coates (20/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg eachQLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne


Updating my location

Marlow


----------



## KillerRx4 (20/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg eachQLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne


----------



## browndog (20/9/09)

Craftbrewer,
Although I am not part of this bulk buy, I've had quite a bit of amusement following the thread. I felt I had to post in regards to your list of provisos and ask the question, why would anyone feel the need to want anonyminity for purchasing hops ? If it is true, there must be some mighty paranoid people on this site.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## townsville (20/9/09)

browndog said:


> Craftbrewer,
> Although I am not part of this bulk buy, I've had quite a bit of amusement following the thread. I felt I had to post in regards to your list of provisos and ask the question, why would anyone feel the need to want anonyminity for purchasing hops ? If it is true, there must be some mighty paranoid people on this site.



It happens everytime I do a bulk hop order. You would be surprised who doesn't want to be named, and why. 

If I say anymore that would give the game away, BUT you can let your imagination run wild. I can give one instance thou. Some well known commercial brewers dont want it known they are dabbling on the dark side.

Shout
Craftbrewer


----------



## Maple (20/9/09)

townsville said:


> It happens everytime I do a bulk hop order. You would be surprised who doesn't want to be named, and why.
> 
> If I say anymore that would give the game away, BUT you can let your imagination run wild. I can give one instance thou. Some well known commercial brewers dont want it known they are dabbling on the dark side.
> 
> ...


I certainly believe it, but really just create a new user name for the buy... how farkin hard is that? I think its bollocks that this is even a consideration, but really doesn't affect my interest, so, yeah, I can roll with this, just find it ....whatever... great work townsville.


----------



## skippy (20/9/09)

townsville said:


> It happens everytime I do a bulk hop order. You would be surprised who doesn't want to be named, and why.
> 
> If I say anymore that would give the game away, BUT you can let your imagination run wild. I can give one instance thou. Some well known commercial brewers dont want it known they are dabbling on the dark side.
> 
> ...




is that because they (micros, retailers) dont want to be seen passing off cheap crap hops as being a high quality, and well known product?

BTW this bulk buy will either be the most successfull BB or the biggest fiasco the board has ever seen! 

I will say what i think once the BB has gone ahead.


----------



## browndog (20/9/09)

townsville said:


> It happens everytime I do a bulk hop order. You would be surprised who doesn't want to be named, and why.
> 
> If I say anymore that would give the game away, BUT you can let your imagination run wild. I can give one instance thou. Some well known commercial brewers dont want it known they are dabbling on the dark side.
> 
> ...



Fair call, but I can't really imagine that any commercial brewers are going to order their hops though this bulk buy. What I can see, is a crap load of chinese hops going stale in a multitude of homebrewers freezers in the next two years.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## pdilley (20/9/09)

Sounds like a lot of Chinese Lambics will be on order then 

Gryphon better put the Proculture PRO-84 on the list for ordering in the next the next few years out! 

Oi Steve! Better find out all the brewers with the goods on the food saver seals next meet over Octoberfest vittles!

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## InCider (20/9/09)

500 gram packets of hops at Aldi Caloundra - $9. My wife didn't get the types, she just let me know...didn't buy any! :angry: I guess they're chinese - even from a German company, from a country that produces more than any other.

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## hairofthedog (20/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg eachQLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne


----------



## townsville (20/9/09)

skippy said:


> BTW this bulk buy will either be the most successfull BB or the biggest fiasco the board has ever seen!
> 
> I will say what i think once the BB has gone ahead.



Easy to say ONCE ITS ALL OVER

Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (20/9/09)

Shit, the list keeps growing. 

Please ponder my questions. Is it fair to people finding out now about thehop order, do i limit it to 200kg.

Update
If your wondering where I am at, two hurdles still to jump

1. Final costs - waiting on little things like the shipping company etc 

2. closely tied to this is how to distribute it. All from one spot, or distribution centres in each state capitol. That too is affects cost AND who is going to do the leg work.

BUT the good news we haven't hit any admin hurdles or cost hurdles yet. still looking arround $10.00 a kilo, depending on final arrangements

Craftbrewer
Graham Sanders


----------



## Beer&Kebab (20/9/09)

townsville said:


> 2. closely tied to this is how to distribute it. All from one spot, or distribution centres in each state capitol. That too is affects cost AND who is going to do the leg work.



It looks like most orders are for 3 kg or less. The best method for posting is the 3kg express bag to anywhere in Aus for about $10 (maybe cheaper when bought in bulk). No savings to be made in setting up distribution centres IMHO.


----------



## townsville (20/9/09)

Beer&Kebab said:


> It looks like most orders are for 3 kg or less. The best method for posting is the 3kg express bag to anywhere in Aus for about $10 (maybe cheaper when bought in bulk). No savings to be made in setting up distribution centres IMHO.




true, BUT also remeber some poor sod has to weigh, package, address and post 200plus kilos of this stuff

Craftbrewer


----------



## Screwtop (20/9/09)

InCider said:


> 500 gram packets of hops at Aldi Caloundra - $9. My wife didn't get the types, she just let me know...didn't buy any! :angry: I guess they're chinese - even from a German company, from a country that produces more than any other.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> InCider.



Aldi Gympie has them too, only info on the label was Hopfen no variety or AA% but at least they're vac sealed and kept in the chilled section.

Screwy


----------



## hairofthedog (20/9/09)

i see where townsvilles comin from with the distribution it sounds like a hell of a lot of work for 1 guy i think there should be a cut off limit to reduce his workload & i think if everyone paid an extra $1 or so a kg that could almost pay for the full days work provided by townsville


----------



## townsville (20/9/09)

here is a thought right off the top of my head

Remember you would have to enclose a return ebnvelope when you wrote away for something. That was not cost cutting, BUT saved a heap of time for some-one returning the information.

Another thought to think about

What if you bought the prepaid packages yourself, and then mailed them to where the hops are packed. You put on them the address, running arround to the post office, etc, and all the packer has to do is load and drop them off at the mail box. 

Just thinking out loud

Craftbrewer
Graham Sanders


----------



## troopa (20/9/09)

Not fussy any which way it happens but i do believe there needs to be a $1 or $2 per kilo compensation for you townsy if you end up having to pack all hops because its certainly going to be a full days exercise if not close to 2 
At the current number of 150ppl that should allow you to put $300 in your pocket which i think is only just getting close to compensation for the amount of work involved


Tom


----------



## townsville (20/9/09)

Never entered this exercise to make money brewers, (and wont either for myself), just wanted to give something back to the community. Initially I was thinking of a few kilos, its just gotten soooo much bigger. 

Craftbrewer


----------



## troopa (20/9/09)

Dont get me wrong i can understand where your coming from 
I and im sure a fair few of us here would feel not right in not compensating you or the person doing the splitting for the amount of time your spending doing this 
for me its an extra $10odd bucks to my order and a piddly amount considering 

And really I do believe that it would run a lot smoother if the BB was delivered to one central location and then shipped from there

Less stuffing around with Local importers and Duties as well as customs in individual states

Tom

Edit spelling


----------



## townsville (20/9/09)

Troopa said:


> Dont get me wrong i can understand where your coming from
> I and im sure a fair few of us here would feel not right in not compensating you or the person doing the splitting for the amount of time your spending doing this
> for me its an extra $10odd bucks to my order and a piddly amount considering
> 
> ...



Yes I am definitely leaning towards one location only, BUT more on that once I bed down how these will be landed in OZ.


----------



## altone (20/9/09)

townsville said:


> Never entered this exercise to make money brewers, (and wont either for myself), just wanted to give something back to the community. Initially I was thinking of a few kilos, its just gotten soooo much bigger.
> 
> Craftbrewer



Well, it's your BB so the decision is yours. I would think though, that you should draw your line in the sand based on existing
pre orders.

ie. if theres 250Kg pre ordered ( or near enough) call it quits there or wherever higher than that you feel comfortable with.
Don't stop at 200 if theres 300 pre ordered. (reminds me of retrospective legislation. nyaargh - don't get me started)

As far as distribution and compensation for your time, don't think anyone would have a problem with that being factored 
in to the final cost. (Unless you used to be a Mexican Telco president :lol: )

Just my 2c.


----------



## arogers (20/9/09)

If it's not too late....

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg eachQLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne 
regulator 1kg of each sydney


----------



## BusinessTime (20/9/09)

Jup updated with my location

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg eachQLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne 
regulator 1kg of each sydney


----------



## raven19 (20/9/09)

Jus updated with my location

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg eachQLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne 
regulator 1kg of each sydney


----------



## manticle (20/9/09)

townsville said:


> here is a thought right off the top of my head
> 
> Remember you would have to enclose a return ebnvelope when you wrote away for something. That was not cost cutting, BUT saved a heap of time for some-one returning the information.
> 
> ...



Not really involved in this buy (mainly because I don't have the freezer room) but I reckon that's a cracker of an idea. Prepaid envelopes, clearly addressed and labelled with what has been ordered (amounts and hop type).


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/9/09)

Same as last time, I'm happy to be a distribution point for my area, Rocky to Gympie?

Andrew


----------



## winkle (20/9/09)

Jus updated with my location

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney


Looks like lots of IIPAs cumming up @ BABBs Browndog :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pollux (20/9/09)

Great idea of everyone buying a prepaid envelope and addressing it themselves......

I don't believe that creating a distribution hub in each state would save much, double handling etc. Be much easier for 4 or 5 people in one area to get together with multiple sets of scales, a pile of ziplock bags and a check-list. One person could weigh and bag each variety and then make someone "satchel bitch" and they can just combine the ziplocks into the orders.


BTW, that list hurts my eyes, so I made a spreadsheet, currently only I can edit it, just to save someone stuffing it up accidentally.


----------



## cozmocracker (20/9/09)

if im not to late, im adding my name.

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra


----------



## Doogiechap (20/9/09)

Well done for your thorough efforts GS !! 
I'm not fussed to much on which way things get done as far as distribution. I'm just happy to play with some different hops for a fraction of the cost (and am splitting my order with a mate to reduce the freezer full o stale hops factor). I'm still happy to be the central pick up/ distribution point for Perth (if the others are happy with this too).
Thanks again bloke for your clear communication and willingness to undertake a fairly challenging exercise for no personal gain :beerbang: .
Cheers
Doug


----------



## OzMick (21/9/09)

Updating my location.

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra


----------



## Leigh (21/9/09)

Pollux, Could you provide a screen capture or something, I can't access google docs. Had the same problem last time.

Townsville, As others have said, your bulk buy so your rules. My thoughts are:

List above is the list. If you can't make up to 20kg's lots of a variety then you cull from the bottom up to get back to 20kg lots...and these limits should be whatever you feel comfortable with (i.e. 200, 260, 300kg?). i.e. shut it off at any point (you already have drawn a line at 60, 80, 60 earlier, so technically after that is too late, unless you want to keep it open to hit 80, 100, 80 or whatever).

As for distrubution, I'm happy for a bulk Vic lot or individual, again, whatever is easiest for you. If it's extra $$$ to send a bulk lot then re-divvy up, I'm still ahead at these cheap prices.

Cheers


----------



## DiscoStu (21/9/09)

Hoping it's not too late

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra 
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW


----------



## Leigh (21/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra 
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW


Current Totals:

66kg Marco Polo 
58kg Cluster 
83kg Saaz

Please include the totals until the bulk buy is closed.


If I'm out, I'll have an extra kg of each in the totals. If somebody would like to check.


----------



## townsville (21/9/09)

We are getting closer by the day.

I have decided on concensus

1. 200kg order
2. people on the list first chop (me at the front - yes I am greedy)
3. All people to pay up front (costs to be finalised)
4. Payment in three days
5. Prepaid packages to be sent, (large orders make arrangement)
6. Items just packed in freezer bags (they will only be out of the sealed package a few days)

Still to work thru the little details (customs/quarantine, paperwork.

Graham L Sanders


----------



## marlow_coates (21/9/09)

Sounds good to me Townsville. Your doing a top job.

Was wondering how much space 3kg of hops takes up, and what the Post Package is that everyone has in mind?
Don't want to send a packet to small or difficult to fit hops into.

Anyone have a pic or good description of the packaging required?

Cheers

Marlow


----------



## christmasbender (21/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra 
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW


Current Totals:

66kg Marco Polo 
58kg Cluster 
83kg Saaz

Please include the totals until the bulk buy is closed.

updating location for myself & voota


----------



## Darkman (21/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra 
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW


Current Totals:

66kg Marco Polo 
58kg Cluster 
83kg Saaz

Please include the totals until the bulk buy is closed.

Just updated my location.


----------



## ham2k (21/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra 
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW


Current Totals:

66kg Marco Polo 
58kg Cluster 
83kg Saaz

Please include the totals until the bulk buy is closed.

Just updated my location.


----------



## kram (21/9/09)

Just a note, there are now 5kg express post bags. Those with 3kg lots might want to go with one of those as Aus post won't accept anything at all over 3kg in a 3kg bag I'm assuming.


----------



## Pollux (21/9/09)

The spread sheet is a touch too long to do a screen capture of the whole thing...

The totals by the spreadsheet are

Name	Marco Polo	Cluster	Saaz Total
TOTAL	66 61 83 210


Not sure why some can't view it, I did set it to be available for anyone to view, but not to edit.


----------



## townsville (21/9/09)

kram said:


> Just a note, there are now 5kg express post bags. Those with 3kg lots might want to go with one of those as Aus post won't accept anything at all over 3kg in a 3kg bag I'm assuming.



Ok all

one wonders if 3 kg of hops would fit into a 3 kg Express Aus -Post bag.

I pulled out 0.5 kg of pellets, and used a bit of imagination, remembering they are plastic so stretch to fit, and I would think it would be a tight fit, BUT possible.

Id anybody has an old bag arround they can test, that would be appreciated.

Craftbrewer.


----------



## brettprevans (21/9/09)

townsville said:


> one wonders if 3 kg of hops would fit into a 3 kg Express Aus -Post bag.


im looking at a 3kg satchel now.....depends on whether they are vac-packed or not. if vac-packed then maybe. would be tigher than a nun's proverbial but maybe. a 5kg would be a better option (or of course 2 x 3kg bags, but more expensive).


----------



## dj1984 (21/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
Beersom - 5kg Marco polo, 5kg Saaz, QLD
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra 
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide 

Current Totals:

67kg Marco Polo 
59kg Cluster 
84kg Saaz


----------



## townsville (21/9/09)

Still talking with China

Three interesting gems in the conversation. Take it or leave it to evaluate the company and if its legit

1. Surely, 200kg is good and we will arrange shipment ASAP
new harvest of hops are available

2.before shipping to you, our goods (hop pellets) must be inspected by Customs, but all expenses at our own account

3. We had exported my products to Sydney and Melbourne,it is very smooth


So, I take that as, we are getting fresh hops, They pay all the bribes, I bet the big companies use this company (fosters with Chinese hop extract)

Graham L Sanders


----------



## KillerRx4 (21/9/09)

I just tried stuffing 3kg into an old 3kg satchel. 2x1kg packs & 2x500g packs. 
Very tight squeeze but did look like it will fit.


----------



## masher (21/9/09)

I just noticed that these hops are sent in 20kg bricks. So is someone prepared to break them up and re-vac pak em?





> Good Morning Sir.
> Thanks for your enquirey Please check the quotations on hop pellets as following:[/size]
> 
> ProductSAAZ aroma hop pellets (T-90)
> ...


----------



## beersom (21/9/09)

I have decided to no longer be in this bulk buy and have adjusted the list to account for this


QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra 
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide 

Current Totals:

62kg Marco Polo 
59kg Cluster 
79kg Saaz


----------



## gruntus (21/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra 
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide 

Current Totals:

62kg Marco Polo 
59kg Cluster 
80kg Saaz


----------



## chappo1970 (21/9/09)

I have decided to back down my order to 1kg of each and have adjusted the list to account for this


QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg of each
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra 
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide

Current Totals:

58kg Marco Polo 
55kg Cluster 
76kg Saaz

Also would suggest that the time it would take to split this up that the larger post pack bags be used as it will take enough time to just weigh and bag them let alone faffing around trying stuff it all in an undersized bag. Suggestions?


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (21/9/09)

Location added and 1kg Marco Polo dropped from order

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide

Current Totals:

57kg Marco Polo
55kg Cluster
76kg Saaz


----------



## tomtoro (21/9/09)

Just heard about this. Very very keen. Looks like there's a wee bit of room left.

I just added myself for 2kg of each.

Much love to the instigators.

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD

Current Totals:

59kg Marco Polo
57kg Cluster
78kg Saaz


----------



## Hogan (21/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.

Current Totals:

60kg Marco Polo
58kg Cluster
79kg Saaz

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## ratchie (21/9/09)

Hogan said:


> QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
> Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
> AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
> ...


----------



## townsville (21/9/09)

masher said:


> I just noticed that these hops are sent in 20kg bricks. So is someone prepared to break them up and re-vac pak em?



What will happen is they will come in in 10kg vacumn packed oxygen barrier packs. That will be broken when they get distributed. I have decided to keep the work load down we WONT BE revacumn packaging 1 kg lots for a number of reasons. The first is most of you will just open then again when you get them. More importantly, it will only be a couple of days in a freezer bag in the mail. THEY WONT GO OFF in 3 days in a dark post pack. If your worried then send an overnight pack. 

Thirdly the poor bastard that has to repack these will have heaps of work. Last thing is even more work re-vacumn packaging the hops. That takes time.

I think you will agree 3 days wont kill them

Craftbrewer
Graham L Sanders
radio.craftbrewer.org
craftbrewer at beagledotcom . au


----------



## staggalee (21/9/09)

Ross said:


> Kev,
> 
> That's exactly the reason I've joined in the buy - I'll be brewing with them to access their quality & will be putting them on the site at what I hope will be a very attractive price for those wanting budget hops. At a 10th of what I'm paying for a lot of hops these days, they certainly have an attraction commercially.
> 
> Cheers Ross



And when you do that, pm me and let me know please. I`ll be glad to include some in an order after you`ve trialled em.
Till then...................... :icon_cheers: 

stagga.


----------



## townsville (21/9/09)

staggalee said:


> And when you do that, pm me and let me know please. I`ll be glad to include some in an order after you`ve trialled em.
> Till then...................... :icon_cheers:
> 
> stagga.




The people out there waiting to see if they are any good want to be careful. These things wont just happen every year.

There are a few significant hurdle to jump.

Try these quarantine ones I have to address

Commodity: Hops (Humulus lupulus) - Dried 

Scientific name: Humulus lupulus 

Country: All countries excluding: New Zealand 

End use: Processing 

Date printed: Sep 21 2009 

The information here covers AQIS quarantine requirements only and is current on the date of transmission but may change without notice. AQIS makes no warranties or representations with respect to the accuracy or completeness of that information and will bear no liability with respect to that information. Importers must satisfy quarantine concerns and comply with quarantine conditions applicable at the time of entry. The Commonwealth through AQIS is not liable for any costs arising from or associated with decisions of importers to import based on conditions presented here which are not current at the time of importation. It is the importers responsibility to verify the accuracy and completeness of the information at the time of importation. 

It is the importers responsibility to identify and to ensure it has complied with, all requirements of any other regulatory and advisory bodies prior to and after importation including the Australian Customs Service, Therapeutic Goods Administration, Department of Health and Ageing, Department of the Environment, Water, Heritage and the Arts, Australian Pesticides & Veterinary Medicines Authority and any State agencies such as Departments of Agriculture and Health and Environmental Protection authorities. 

Importers should note that this list is not exhaustive. Importers should also note that all foods imported into Australia must comply with the provisions of the Imported Food Control Act 1992 , an Act which is administered by AQIS. 

Notification of the import must be provided to AQIS for all imported goods other than goods imported as accompanied baggage or goods imported via the mail and not prescribed under the Customs Act 1901. Notification must be consistent with Quarantine Regulations 2000 (examples include a Quarantine Entry or a Quarantine declaration). 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Condition C5219 
Non-Commercial

1. The conditions under the Commercial section apply.

Commercial

1. An Import Permit is required and must be applied for prior to importation. Permit applications must be sent to AQIS Plant Programs, Canberra office for assessment. 

2. Each consignment must be labelled with full botanical names i.e. genus and species. Each package must be labelled. Alternatively if the goods are easily identifiable, then there is no requirement of the botanical nomenclature.

3. Each consignment must be free of live insects, other seeds and other quarantine risk material prior to arrival in Australia.

4. Any packaging used with the consignment must be clean and new.

5. Containers, timber packing, pallets or dunnage associated with the consignment will be subject to inspection and treatment on arrival, unless certified as having been treated by an AQIS approved method. (Refer to the AQIS publication Cargo Containers: Quarantine aspects and procedures).

6. Each consignment will be inspected to verify that the hops are dried and they are free from live insects, other seeds and other quarantine risk material.

7. If prohibited, restricted or unidentified seeds are found on inspection, the consignment will be ordered for moist heat treatment (T9568 or T9574), re-export or destruction at the importer's expense.

Note: Heat treatment may have a detrimental effect on this product. The importer or the importers representative should consider the potential effects of any treatment when deciding on treatment options. 

8. If live insects are found during the inspection they will be identified by an AQIS entomologist and the consignment will be treated with methyl bromide fumigation (T9038). Treatment will be carried out at the importers expense.

9. After inspection, the hops may only be used in a beer making process that involves a boiling procedure. This process must occur at a Quarantine approved processing premises (Class 3.0).

10. After emptying, any packaging used with the consignment must be disposed of as detailed in the Quarantine approved premises compliance agreement or treated with 2% sodium hypochlorite treatment for 24 hours (T9376).


Condition C5132 
For the purposes of this case, the following definitions will apply.

Hops (sometimes referred to as Leaf hops) are the whole flower dried and uncompressed. Refer to the ICON commodity Hops (Humulus lupulus) - Dried.

Hops cones are dried, cultivated (unprocessed) flowers. Refer to the ICON commodity Hops (Humulus lupulus) - Dried.

Hop plugs are whole cones (flowers) that have been dried and compressed into a plug. Refer to the ICON commodity Hops (Humulus lupulus) - Dried.

Hop pellets are highly processed hops consisting of finely powdered hop cones compressed into pea-sized tablets. Refer to the ICON commodity Hop pellets and hop extract.

Hop extracts are the liquid bittering essences of hops and are used for convenience in the brewing industry. Some liquid hops extracts are processed with a wide variety of chemical solvents that dissolve the hop resins into solution. Refer to the ICON commodity Hop pellets and hop extract.


Entry Management EM0184 
AQIS minimum documentary requirements to support assessment of all documentation 

All documentation presented to AQIS as part of the import process must meet the requirements of the Minimum Documentary Requirements Policy. These requirements include:

Overarching Requirements (e.g. legible, in English, signed, dated, linked to the consignment); 
Document Format Requirements (e.g. as per nationally accepted practice and standards, or on company letterhead); and 
Prescribed Information Requirements (e.g. treatment certificates must include a description of the goods/packaging treated) 



Entry Management EM0185 
AQIS information requirements to support assessment of non-commodity concerns associated with imported cargo 

All documentation presented to AQIS to assist in determining the level of quarantine risk posed by transportation pathways and packaging must meet the requirements of the Non-Commodity Information Requirements Policy. These requirements address:

Container concerns (e.g. container cleanliness); 
Packaging concerns (e.g. presence of timber or prohibited packaging material); and 
Source/destination concerns (e.g. sourced from a giant African snail country or destined for a rural unpack location). 



Treatment T9574 
Hot moist air

At not less than 95oC for not less than 24 hours (50% relative humidity) once the core temperature has been reached.

NOTE: Prior to moist heat treatment, all bags/packaging impervious to moisture must be opened or adequately punctured to allow moist heat penetration.

Caution: Some products may smoulder, ignite or be damaged by this treatment. The importer should consider the potential effects when deciding on treatment options.




Treatment T9038 
Methyl bromide

The Methyl Bromide rate required is 32g/m for 24 hours at 21C and above at Normal Atmospheric Pressure (NAP).

For each 5C (or part of 5C) the temperature is expected to fall below 21C, 8g/m must be added to the dosage rate, unless otherwise specified by AQIS. It is the minimum temperature during the course of the fumigation that is to be used for the calculation of the dose.

Methyl Bromide fumigation for quarantine purposes is not permitted if the ambient minimum temperature falls below 10C.

AQIS does not allow dosage compensation where the ambient temperature is above 21C or below 10C.

AQIS Methyl Bromide Standard




Treatment T9376 
Sodium hypochlorite

Immerse in a solution (NaOCl), 2% available chlorine for 24 hours.

Sodium hypochlorite is available as Milton (1%) or domestic bleach is a stabilised solution giving 4% available chlorine (dilute 1 plus 3).


Treatment T9568 
Hot moist air

At not less than 85oC for not less than 48 hours (50% relative humidity) once the core temperature has been reached.

NOTE: Prior to moist heat treatment, all bags/packaging impervious to moisture must be opened or adequately punctured to allow moist heat penetration.

Caution: Some products may smoulder, ignite or be damaged by this treatment. The importer should consider the potential effects when deciding on treatment options.




Import Permit Fee IPF0002 
Import Permit Fees (where applicable) Category 1

This commodity is classified as a Category 1 assessment for the purposes of determining the Import Permit fee rate that applies. The fee rate is $40.00 per assessable item in addition to the electronic lodgement fee of $85.00 or the manual lodgement fee of $150.00 applies. 

Note that the fee for the lodgement and assessment of an ePermit application is $125.00.

An assessable item means an item identified on an Import Permit application as consisting of goods of a class imported, or to be imported, from a particular country for a particular use.

Further information on AQIS fees and charges can be found on the AQIS website. Import Permit issuing fees are specified in the Quarantine Service Fees Determination 2008.




Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (21/9/09)

And further to all those thinking that there will be other orders at the drop of the hat.

The procedure is I will have to get an IMPORTERS LICENCE to import the hops. cost will be about $1.00 a kilo for all of you. Not just anyone can import hops you know.

Once you get that, Then its all systems go.

UNLESS

Is there anyone out there who has an licence and is willing to get involved. If not I'll get the licence, 
which means I alone can import the hops, so ordering it will not happen at a whim. 
Shout
Crafbrewer


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (21/9/09)

townsville said:


> And further to all those thinking that there will be other orders at the drop of the hat.
> 
> The procedure is I will have to get an IMPORTERS LICENCE to import the hops. cost will be about $1.00 a kilo for all of you. Not just anyone can import hops you know.
> 
> ...



Once you have one of these will it mean you can get North American hops from hopunion? *dons flamesuit* h34r: . 

If anyone has the time to PM me about what has happened in the past with hop bulk buy orders from the US I'd be most appreciative. Don't want to ruffle any feathers, but I'm keen to learn the history and learn precisely what is and isn't possible re bulk buying hops, particularly from the states.


----------



## townsville (21/9/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Once you have one of these will it mean you can get North American hops from hopunion? *dons flamesuit* h34r: .
> 
> If anyone has the time to PM me about what has happened in the past with hop bulk buy orders from the US I'd be most appreciative. Don't want to ruffle any feathers, but I'm keen to learn the history and learn precisely what is and isn't possible re bulk buying hops, particularly from the states.




Yes your dead right, Only a few of the chosen few will be able to import hops. Its not bad mind you, Its just paperwork.

I will be going ahead and getting a licence if no one comes forward

Cratbrewer


----------



## DarrylB (21/9/09)

Am I incorrect in reading that these are hop pellets - i.e. the heavily processed form, not plugs, not whole "leaf" (i.e. what the first post seemed to suggest).

In that case you might want to check the ICON case, "hop pellets and hop extract". Import permit not required:
http://www.aqis.gov.au/icon32/asp/ex_casec...CommodityId=936

May make your life just a bit easier.

Condition C9967

Non-Commercial

1. The conditions under the Commercial section apply.

Commercial

1. An Import Permit is not required.

2. Each consignment must be free of live insects and other quarantine risk material before arrival in Australia.

3. Any packaging used with the consignment must be clean and new.

4. Consignments are exempt from inspection.

5. Random inspections will be conducted to verify that the consignment is free of quarantine risk material.


----------



## Effect (21/9/09)

if you can do a bulk buy of american hops, i'll buy a kilo of basically of the c hops and amarillo.


----------



## Wrenny (21/9/09)

I'd love some.



QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

Current Totals:

60kg Marco Polo
59kg Cluster
80kg Saaz



Great work Craftbrewer. I hope you haven't made too much work for yourself. Maybe a good idea if brew clubs made combined orders and split it up at a meeting - just a suggestion to try to minimize the amount of work you need to do.


----------



## hairofthedog (21/9/09)

so i spose the bukys closed seeing as theres orders for 199kg & townsville hasent put his order on yet :unsure:


----------



## lobo (21/9/09)

I'd love some.



QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld
lobo 1kg cluster adelaide SA
Current Totals:

60kg Marco Polo
60kg Cluster
80kg Saaz


thats if im not too late. will keep an eye out. would also be interested in any american, or european bulk buys bring it on, i think the people have spoken if this thread is anything to go by.

Lobo


----------



## townsville (21/9/09)

hairofthedog said:


> so i spose the bukys closed seeing as theres orders for 199kg & townsville hasent put his order on yet :unsure:



Firstly, to get things straight, some-one has to put up his hand to be the hop importer. That requires him to wear the can If the hops are shit and has to be distroyed. As an importer I or they have to wear it. But I love the hobby, even from the far north.

Second, yes i wil have fist pick, only fair i see it. And yes when this is finalised you will see people drop out, that way when they do, I will pull seconds off the list. So if you are LOW DOWN dont lose heart. I will bet you'll still get in when I ask for cash, as well as future customers. In fact keep putting your name, I may go bigger. But its up you to tell people. The order hasn't been placed.

You will know when I go over to "Bulk Order" 

Third, I do this not as an exercise to make money, BUT more to show that with a little creativity, a little faith, we can enjoy this great hobby at aaffordable cost, or at least a cost similar to what the mega swills pay.

I ask again, if I can do it, why the hell cant yout local Brew Store do it.

Stiring the pot

Craftbrewer


----------



## bum (21/9/09)

Phillip said:


> if you can do a bulk buy of american hops, i'll buy a kilo of basically of the c hops and amarillo.



Shall we start a list just in case?


----------



## townsville (21/9/09)

bum said:


> Shall we start a list just in case?




Please dont, I am having enough trouble with chinese hops

Dont start til I am ready, and have the licence

Graham Sanders


----------



## bum (21/9/09)

Sorry, man. I was just making a little joke about the current situation. You're doing a bang up job.


----------



## Sammus (21/9/09)

bum said:


> Sorry, man. I was just making a little joke about the current situation. You're doing a bang up job.



I had a laugh at that :lol:


----------



## pokolbinguy (21/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld
lobo 1kg cluster adelaide SA
Current Totals:

60kg Marco Polo
60kg Cluster
80kg Saaz
_
Just in case list:

Pokolbinguy 1kg each - Adelaide, SA_


Ok. So I assume that this buy will be full by the looks of the list above, but will put my name down just in case. Sorry craftbrewer if you didnt want me to add to this list but I guess its easier than waiting till another thread gets started and things potentially get bitchy.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## townsville (21/9/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Ok. So I assume that this buy will be full by the looks of the list above, but will put my name down just in case. Sorry craftbrewer if you didnt want me to add to this list but I guess its easier than waiting till another thread gets started and things potentially get bitchy.
> 
> Cheers, Pok



Not worry about it mate

To everyone, just keep putting your names down, we'll see what happens/

Craftbrewer


----------



## dj1984 (21/9/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
> Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
> AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
> ...




Im pulling out


----------



## pokolbinguy (21/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld
lobo 1kg cluster adelaide SA
Pokolbinguy - 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA

Current Totals:

60kg Marco Polo
60kg Cluster
80kg Saaz

I'll put my name on this list then...


----------



## townsville (22/9/09)

BIG UPDATE

A heads up everyone.

Everything is all but finalised. So much so I am ready to post on the Bulk Buy section with final costs and conditions.

All involved should be ready to jump. I will organise the round of orders to be posted there. People will have three days to organise payment, then the list goes wide open and then its first in best dressed

Costs are still looking great, still looking arround $10.00 a kilo plus your postage method.

Graham Sanders


----------



## Maple (22/9/09)

townsville said:


> BIG UPDATE
> 
> A heads up everyone.
> 
> ...


Apologies for quoting another beer show - but that is Bringing it Strong! Great work GS.


----------



## townsville (22/9/09)

Ok, Plenty have put up their hand to help so I am after some.

I am after some-one to mange the current list and keep it updated on the Bulk Buy Forum when it opens.

The list(s) will show who has been offered a buy, who has acknowledged, and who has paid (with appropriate privacy if people want it. The list will also keep a running tally. I will advise you of all entries, your job is simply maintain that list on the forum.

Who is up for it. e-mail me if your good with spread sheets and can set this up.

One last thing, if for whatever reason the hops have to be distroyed by AQIS, then that will cost $150.00. Unlikely, BUT I am covering all bases. Toying with 
1. $1.00 a kilo surcharge (to cover that) that you get back when the hops are sent out
2. trust you all to chip in if the worst case happens.

I always like to cover to worst case.

Now to finalise costs

Graham L Sanders
craftbreweratbeagle.comdotau
(you get the drift of that address)


----------



## Bribie G (22/9/09)

tv are you going to pm everyone individually with your BSB and account details? I've got spare time today and tomorrow and I'm quite prepared to do an initial send-out of your ac no to blocks of 30 poeple at a time on your 'approved' list to save you the chore. Or would you prefer to have your spreadsheet man do that for you to keep it more tightly coordinated?

There is the danger that if you post your details publicly people not on the list could deposit money and present you with a fait accompli and send me da hops brother, probably unlikely but you never know.

Sorry to put spanner in works but with previous BBs the AHB messaging system can be a PITA and you can end up with overflowing mailboxes, flood control enabled for 2 minutes etc, would you prefer to reveal your email addy along with your bank details and get members to communicate via email (and rigorously put their AHB name in the msg title every time? Edit: sorry see you have put up your addy, but comments about usernames still stand so Graham and spreadsheet man knows who you are.

Also could everybody on the list, double check to make sure you have your username spot on re capital letters etc or the carbon copy feature of the messaging might not work.


----------



## townsville (22/9/09)

>>>tv are you going to pm everyone individually with your BSB and account details? I've got spare time today and tomorrow <<<<<

>>>Sorry to put spanner in works but with previous BBs the AHB messaging system can be a PITA and you can end up with overflowing mailboxes,<<<

I will only mail out my account details to those interested. Yes Bulk Buys are a pain at times, hence
1. only one contact person - me
2. I am farming out the other tasks (still after a spreadsheet/list person). 

Its the little jobs like these that makes a lot easier. As you say, dealing with the masses takes diplomancy and a degree of argorance, both i have in abundance

Graham Sanders


----------



## Pollux (22/9/09)

I'm happy to take the spreadsheet role, I've fired you my email so we can make organisation easier...


----------



## townsville (22/9/09)

Your my backup then.

I have a victim on board, BUT you might still be needed. 

Thanks mate

Graham


----------



## raven19 (22/9/09)

townsville said:


> I have a victim on board, BUT you might still be needed.



  

Graham, at this rate we will all be calling you the Colonel!

Well done thus far, keeping a keen eye on these threads.


----------



## townsville (22/9/09)

Ok some-one check this

This is the list we will be using at the start of the bulk buy, (with a couple of secret squirels to add yet)

We will then work our way thru this adding extras at the bottom at demand dictates

forgive the layout, its the order I am after.

any problems.

Variety 
# Who Marco Polo Saaz Cluster Total Order 
$12.00 $10.00 $10.00 (in Kg) AUD$ 
1 townsville 0 0 
2 QldKev 2 2 2 6 $64.00 
3 KillerRx4 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
4 Bradsbrew 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
5 AndrewQLD 1 0 1 2 $22.00 
6 Leigh 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
7 Ross 5 5 5 15 $160.00 
8 Beer&Kebab 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
9 dth 0 3 0 3 $30.00 
10 ham2k 0 2 0 2 $20.00 
11 Chappo 5 5 5 15 $160.00 
12 BribieG 0 1 1 2 $20.00 
13 etbandit 1 1 0 2 $22.00 
14 Winkle 1 1 0 2 $22.00 
15 Batz 2 2 2 6 $64.00 
16 crozdog 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
17 Gruntus 1 2 0 3 $32.00 
18 L_Bomb 0 1 1 2 $20.00 
19 Altstart 3 3 3 9 $96.00 
20 ratchie 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
21 rosswill 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
22 OzMick 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
23 Voota 2 2 2 6 $64.00 
24 peas_and_corn 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
25 jimmyjack 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
26 BusinessTime 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
27 christmasbender 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
28 Phonos 1 1 0 2 $22.00 
29 Pollux 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
30 Marlow_coates 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
31 Jimi 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
32 Leiothrix 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
33 Maple 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
34 Jonnyanchovy 0 1 0 1 $10.00 
35 boddingtons best 1 2 1 4 $42.00 
36 Duff 1 1 0 2 $22.00 
37 Citymorgue2 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
38 Darkman 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
39 NickB 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
40 Steve 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
41 Katie 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
42 raven19 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
43 marksfish 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
44 ilikebeer 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
45 Brewer Pete 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
46 Troopa 1 5 0 6 $62.00 
47 Doogiechap 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
48 sinkas 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
49 Redbeard 0 2 0 2 $20.00 
50 Stillscottish 0 1 1 2 $20.00 
51 kram 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
52 beerhog 0 2 0 2 $20.00 
53 hairofthedog 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
54 regulator 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
55 cozmocracker 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
56 DiscoStu 0 1 1 2 $20.00 
57 tomtoro 2 2 2 6 $64.00 
58 Hogan 1 1 1 3 $32.00 
59 Wrenny 0 1 1 2 $20.00 
60 lobo 0 0 1 1 $10.00 
61 Pokolbinguy 1 1 1 3 $32.00


----------



## Jez (22/9/09)

can you add me for a kilo of each too please.

Thanks

Jez


----------



## townsville (22/9/09)

Jez said:


> can you add me for a kilo of each too please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jez




Anybody wanting to be added will have to wait. This list is closed.

When the Bulk buy thread starts in few days, you can add your name then. All the terms and conditions are up there for you to read already. Just dont put your name down yet til we are ready

Graham


----------



## pdilley (22/9/09)

Who the man?
You the man Graham!

Looking great so far. Can't wait. Hopefully Michael can contact me 


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## altone (22/9/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> Who the man?
> You the man Graham!
> 
> Cheers,
> Brewer Pete



Yep good onya!!!
Hope this all goes smoothly for you (and me too)



> 11 Chappo 5 5 5 15 $160.00


Wow Chappo, 15Kg of unknown quality hops - you're serious about this beer brewing thing aren't you? :lol:


----------



## skippy (23/9/09)

11 Chappo 5 5 5 15 $160.00 

[/quote]


Just a question, I was wondering if there will be a refund policy in place to the AHB member participating in this bulk buy, if for some reason (hopefully not) hops are 'lost' in transit, poor quality, destroyed by customs or whatever - will there be a refund policy or do all participants in the bulk buy take it on the chin?


----------



## Maple (23/9/09)

skippy said:


> 11 Chappo 5 5 5 15 $160.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey skippy. Have a read of the T's&C's on the bulk by thread. Basically, everyone has their skin in the game. If it goes pear-shaped we all take the hit.


----------



## townsville (23/9/09)

Ok we have had our first clitch

so far
1. ordering hops - no problem
2. buying hops - no problem
3. shipping to Australia - no problem
4. getting importers licence - no problem
5. Collection from wharf to house - a little help
6. distributing hops - a little help

Can you spot the gap?????????????

Yes its getting the hops from the wharf, into Bond Store and out. Currently a the company selected has suddenly gotten rather expensive and I mean quite expensive, as they want to handle the whole process, and charge $5.00 a kilo for the effort.

Bugger that, so i am on the hunt for a shipping agent that will simply
1. collect hops at the wharf
2. get the govt clearances
3. allow collection.


----------



## sinkas (23/9/09)

Maple said:


> Hey skippy. Have a read of the T's&C's on the bulk by thread. Basically, everyone has their skin in the game. If it goes pear-shaped we all take the hit.




yeh for god's sake, if you cant bear the 10 odd bucks kilo then you shouldnt be in it


----------



## townsville (23/9/09)

Ok what I need

1.One or two Brissy people able to collect the hops when they arrive 

2. Brissy people keen to help pack, and make a beer day out of it with a beer swap etc (hey a little party ). If we get 5 to 10 people I'll up the order over 200kg.

Start a list on this thread please

Also, anyone who has dealt with these shipping agents, or in the know, please contact me and ed-u-mar-kate me

Graham Sanders
craftbreweratbeagle.comdotau


----------



## townsville (23/9/09)

BennyBrewster said:


> that sucks ... I read the other thread that told me to wait and so I didnt post an order... something about holding off till wednesday.



I know it sucks. I was going to start a fresh new list BUT everyone seemed keen to keep the old list. I am going with concensus here.

BUT dont sweat it, if Brissy brewers get their act together, there will hops for everyone.

Graham


----------



## BennyBrewster (23/9/09)

Dam I didnt realise that the list had started as I only read the other thread and was waiting.

Hope I can still get in when it all goes down.


----------



## Mattese (23/9/09)

In a pinch, dependant on place, date, time etc, I'm sure I can sacrifice a few hours for the good of Australian brewers... Let me know the who, what, when, where, why and how....


----------



## townsville (23/9/09)

People in Brisbane willing to help

zzzzzzz - private
Mattese


----------



## davewaldo (23/9/09)

I can probably help out with packing in Brisbane. I have no way of transporting 200KG of hops though.... 

Just let me know when, where etc


----------



## Bribie G (23/9/09)

People in Brisbane willing to help

zzzzzzz - private
Mattese 
BribieG - I work Afternoon shifts weekends but free most weekdays ,and able to put in about 3 hours labour on a weekend morning.


----------



## marlow_coates (23/9/09)

If for whatever reason this BB does not arrive until after 15th of November, I will be able to help on any weekday.

Have a big series of exams coming up, and am not leaving the house for anything but work, and study sessions. And an afternoon at Brisbane Oktoberfest h34r: 

Sorry for not being more helpful.
But when a group is organised I will happily donate a stubby of my finest to each brewer helping to pack and send them (so long as they pick it up from me Northside Brisbane) :icon_drunk: 


Marlow


----------



## Jez (23/9/09)

BennyBrewster said:


> Dam I didnt realise that the list had started as I only read the other thread and was waiting.
> 
> Hope I can still get in when it all goes down.




Me neither and me too. Was told to wait a few days a few posts back by Graham so I was waiting same as you.

C'mon Brisbane-ites!!! Come on board!!

Jez


----------



## townsville (23/9/09)

People in Brisbane willing to help, packaging and drinkies - Bethania

zzzzzzz - private
Mattese 
BribieG - I work Afternoon shifts weekends but free most weekdays ,and able to put in about 3 hours labour on a weekend morning.
Davewaldo
Marlow_coats

Will also need some-one to pick up the hops, must have a trayback as its 200 kg's plus. EagleFarm pickup , eventual delivery for distribution Bethania. Like a couple of people in case any fall thru


----------



## TidalPete (23/9/09)

townsville said:


> People in Brisbane willing to help
> 
> zzzzzzz - private
> Mattese
> ...



I'll come down in the train to help pack the hops any day needed.

TP


----------



## townsville (23/9/09)

Big BIG NEWS people

1. We are getting this years harvest, it will be fresh as!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you want BIGGER NEWS

2. Cascade hops are now available with this order


Now wait for the interest to skyrocket

Graham


----------



## OzMick (23/9/09)

I'll be in for a kilo of Cascade too then if you're expanding the buy, so 1 of each either way still. 

Edit to save another post: And hell, I'll take a kilo of Nugget too if they're on offer.


----------



## winkle (23/9/09)

townsville said:


> Big BIG NEWS people
> 
> 1. We are getting this years harvest, it will be fresh as!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Well suddenly I desperately need a kg of them as well


----------



## townsville (23/9/09)

Settle people, I am talking with China as I type. IF BRISSIE People make it so that a big order can be split, Then the order will be open ended.

THEN AND ONLY THEN will I open the ordering to all comers

Hold off on ordering ANY hops til then. The current list remains

Graham


----------



## dth (23/9/09)

Damn, if cascade is on offer I'd love some as well as the saaz I've already got my name down for. Hopefully there will be enough volunteers in Brisbane so the order can be larger than 200kg.


----------



## townsville (23/9/09)

Oh SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT

This is getting better by the minute

latest e-mail

Just new harvest have arrived , now we have product of1.) *Cascade* aroma ,the price is 6.0USD/KG , (*α：≤4.5% , β：4.0%-6.0%，moisture content≤10%，HIS≤0.45.*)2.)*Nugget* bitterness , the price is 5.8/KG,

Read it and weep/

Graham


----------



## Wrenny (23/9/09)

People in Brisbane willing to help

zzzzzzz - private
Mattese
BribieG - I work Afternoon shifts weekends but free most weekdays ,and able to put in about 3 hours labour on a weekend morning.
Davewaldo
Marlow_coats
TidalPete
Wrenny




I'll be up for a kilo of cascade too.


----------



## Bribie G (23/9/09)

When the final product list is finalised, maybe it's an idea at that point to allow current buyers to update their requirements, Townsville, rather than everyone jumping in now and saying 'I want a kilo of this and a kilo of that' in dribs and drabs.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (23/9/09)

Cascade?! Where is the "jizz in my pants" emoticon?!


----------



## Maple (23/9/09)

L_Bomb said:


> Cascade?! Where is the "jizz in my pants" emoticon?!


[stir] right beside the poop on my hops emoticon [/stir]


----------



## bradsbrew (23/9/09)

I can make it to help and I have my new scales to bring along.
People in Brisbane willing to help

zzzzzzz - private
Mattese
BribieG - I work Afternoon shifts weekends but free most weekdays ,and able to put in about 3 hours labour on a weekend morning.
Davewaldo
Marlow_coats
TidalPete
Wrenny
Bradsbrew+ scales


----------



## stillscottish (23/9/09)

People in Brisbane willing to help

zzzzzzz - private
Mattese
BribieG - I work Afternoon shifts weekends but free most weekdays ,and able to put in about 3 hours labour on a weekend morning.
Davewaldo
Marlow_coats
TidalPete
Wrenny
Bradsbrew
Stillscottish - depends on my shift but work mornings or arvos, sometimes days off midweek. Kluger available for transport if required.


----------



## Jez (23/9/09)

How many Brisbane helpers do we need for you to add a few buyers to the list Mr Sanders?

After all, you DID tell me to wait a few days before adding my name to the list and now I seem to have missed out


----------



## winkle (23/9/09)

stillscottish said:


> People in Brisbane willing to help
> 
> zzzzzzz - private
> Mattese
> ...



Getting rather like a standard Brisbane grain bulk buy crowd.


----------



## Pumpy (23/9/09)

What a load of Bollocks I am not going to put Chinese Hops in my beer .

I will not buy hops from suppliers I believe are selling Chinese Hops .

What a load of cheap-skates home brewers are who buy Chinese hops .

You lot would sell you Grandmothers for a cheap piss.

People are loosing their homes and thier jobs due to encouraging a few Capatalist bastards giving everything to China .

There is a lot more to life than trying to find the cheapest supplier in life .

People never fail to dissapoint . :angry: 

Pumpy


----------



## troopa (23/9/09)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=389988

"I seem to have so many hops, in little silver vacuum packs , *big bags of hops from bulk buys* , plugs for dry hopping ,lots of flowers ."

Cough.... Pumpy

Maybe you should rethink your argument there mate... 

Tom


----------



## townsville (23/9/09)

Pumpy said:


> What a load of Bollocks I am not going to put Chinese Hops in my beer .
> 
> I will not buy hops from suppliers I believe are selling Chinese Hops .
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhh!!!!!!!

Ouch

You need to listen to my latest Program
http://radio.craftbrewer.org

I give a good rant to put these short sited arguments in their place

Graham L Sanders


----------



## Mattese (23/9/09)

My Grandmother's in hock... <_<


----------



## Pumpy (23/9/09)

Troopa said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=389988
> 
> Cough.... Pumpy
> 
> ...



Where do you find these things Troopa 

Pumpy


----------



## townsville (23/9/09)

Jez said:


> How many Brisbane helpers do we need for you to add a few buyers to the list Mr Sanders?
> 
> After all, you DID tell me to wait a few days before adding my name to the list and now I seem to have missed out




Mate

firstlt think about it. we will have possibly 300kg plus. many hands make like work. 10 people would be great, then its a hour or two. As usual people say they will come and dont, so we are looking for as many as possible. 

As for missing out, think again, this is hard to co-ordinate from afar. I will never make the world happy, BUT its looks like we will be ordering more

Graham Sanders


----------



## troopa (23/9/09)

Pumpy said:


> Where do you find these things Troopa
> 
> Pumpy



Bout time you put a smiley face in there Pumpy

I was rather upset after i spent less then a min searcing "Pumpy + bulk Buy" and found that....

Townsy - i wish i was there to help mate. I think it would be a great day.. keeping me away from throwing 200-300 kilos of hops on the bed and rolling around on it would be a task in itself though LOL

And if you guys end up doing that PLEASE DONT post pictures HAHA

Tom


----------



## townsville (23/9/09)

Troopa said:


> I think it would be a great day.. keeping me away from throwing 200-300 kilos of hops on the bed and rolling around on it would be a task in itself though LOL
> Tom



Only thing better would be you and the worse half, naked, rolling arround in warm spent grain.

Hang on - my SWMBO will need a tent to hide THAT body

Graham


----------



## kram (23/9/09)

Don't listen to Graham, he's not getting Cascade hops. There is no way he would help contribute to the spread of a viral fruity American hop, are you going to add Amarillo to the list next???


----------



## bradsbrew (23/9/09)

Troopa said:


> Bout time you put a smiley face in there Pumpy
> 
> I was rather upset after i spent less then a min searcing "Pumpy + bulk Buy" and found that....
> 
> ...



Theres been talk that Incider wants to roll Sully around in 300kgs of hops and scrape the hop hash of him and smoke it. but hey its only a rumour.


----------



## townsville (23/9/09)

kram said:


> Don't listen to Graham, he's not getting Cascade hops. There is no way he would help contribute to the spread of a viral fruity American hop, are you going to add Amarillo to the list next???



BLOODY HELL

your right,. What the hell am I thinking spreading the cultivation and use of the crappiest hops in the world into China. I must be mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If those bastards make a Chinese Pale Ale (CPA) that is even MORE hoppier than a APA, and with that rubbish hop, I am going to give up brewing.

All we need in the world, a Chinese beer full of grapefruit and ribenna. Hey scap the malt, let just drink cordial instead

Graham L Sanders


----------



## winkle (23/9/09)

townsville said:


> BLOODY HELL
> 
> your right,. What the hell am I thinking spreading the cultivation and use of the crappiest hops in the world into China. I must be mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If those bastards make a Chinese Pale Ale (CPA) that is even MORE hoppier than a APA, and with that rubbish hop, I am going to give up brewing.
> 
> ...



:lol: 
I thought you'd gone soft all a sudden.


----------



## sinkas (23/9/09)

Pumpy is PWNED


----------



## OzMick (23/9/09)

Pumpy said:


> There is a lot more to life than trying to find the cheapest supplier in life .



Before you get all high and mighty up on your soapbox about everyone being cheaparses, you might want to replace one of the pictures of your brewery in your gallery, you haven't blurred out all of the details the keg's legal owner information in one of the shots. This one: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/albu...0_48_148846.jpg


----------



## TidalPete (23/9/09)

OzMick said:


> Before you get all high and mighty up on your soapbox about everyone being cheaparses, you might want to replace one of the pictures of your brewery in your gallery, you haven't blurred out all of the details the keg's legal owner information in one of the shots. This one: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/albu...0_48_148846.jpg



THAT'S NOT GOOD FORM OZMICK! :angry: :angry: 

TP


----------



## Pumpy (23/9/09)

TidalPete said:


> THAT'S NOT GOOD FORM OZMICK! :angry: :angry:
> 
> TP



Dont worry Pete ,

I dont think he is very OZ more a COM  

Pumpy


----------



## domonsura (23/9/09)

I agree with you Pumpy, completely. Good on you for having the nads to call a spade a spade, I'll share a beer with you any day mate. I have decided that if it's good enough for Graham & his friend to get on his little internet radio show and call everyone who disagrees with this an 'idiot' and a 'turkey' and to tell us all to 'get a life' then it's about time someone spoke up from the HBS sector.

I know you've been around for a while Graham, but short sighted is what I believe you are encouraging everyone else to be with no regard for consequences down the line. 

The *fact* is that if there are limited funds in circulation due to financial pressures on families and businesses (which there is), your bulk buy represents even more business off to China completely bypassing everyone who really needs the trade, therefore less business (money) kept within Australia which is really responsible at the moment.
Quite incredible how someone with your reputation could condone and encourage such stuff if you truly have the interests of all home brewers at heart as you claim. Your questions regarding 'why aren't the local hbs importing these hops' are ludicrous, as you should well know the answers but seem to want to skirt past them, in doing so implying that the local hbs is 'ripping it's customers off - which is a load of cobblers. We are passing on the costs of being in business, which people seem to overlook sometimes.
1. Your implication that your average LHBS has the money to do what you suggest to begin with is ludicrous.
2. Your local hbs is not going to take the financial risk with unknown quality product.
3. Your local hbs is not going to risk it's reputation with unknown quality product.
4. Your local hbs is not likely to have the room to properly store the quantity of hops required to make this all worth it given the importers permit, shipping agent fees etc. 
5. Your local hbs is probably aware that he has no hope of moving such amounts of hops before they start to deteriorate.
6. Your local hbs is not going to screw everyone else along the supply chain, as the reason we have as many products available to us in the first place in Australia is by establishing the proper and reliable supply chain and maintaining it by supporting it. If you bypass it, the importer/ lhbs may decide to drop hop stock levels, resulting in higher buy prices due to lesser volumes purchased, which will flow all the way down the chain to the importers & growers here and in NZ, potentially resulting in less choice available next year after the growers decide 'stuff this, it's not worth it any more', which leads to less supply, higher prices and the cycle continues. Sound familiar? It's been happening for years. I hope for the sake of the people that are trying to save a few dollars via this buy that they don't get stung here, because the potential for it is there regardless of how small.
7. Your implication that the lhbs has much control over the prices is ridiculous. The prices are set for us by the importer/wholesaler according to what they pay for them and the other costs involved (funnily enough what you are starting to find) - there are other costs involved with bringing things in...if you didn't have volunteers to help you organise, collect, break down the hops etc etc, you would have to pay people to do it. Welcome to reality buddy. Then there's rent, power to run coolrooms, staff, insurance etc........people like you always seem to overlook this in your effort to paint yourself as a people's hero.

Questions that have not been addressed;

Are the Chinese varieties likely to be much like their US/EURO counterparts? Who knows, but not likely.
Do the chinese hop sellers spend their money in Australia? Not likely.
Do the chinese hop sellers promote or sponsor local brewing markets or competitions in Australia? Nope.
Is this going to affect trade in our relatively small market? You better believe it. The market is smaller than you think.

Your comments on your 'radio show' calling people like me and other HBS owners who have the 'nerve' to disagree with you "idiots" and "turkeys" for not "going to China" and sourcing these hops..........I've never heard so much rubbish in one sentence from anyone. "Thinking inside our own pockets"......for christ sake man, you're thinking inside your own little reality. If ever I've seen an example of someone thinking inside their own pocket, it's inherent in your comments and this bulk buy. I think so far 'within my own pocket' that I haven't even paid myself a wage in 4 years in order to put the money back into the business to provide more choice for my local brewers. I have no flash car, and no huge house so where are my 'huge profit margins'? Your comments on your little show have lost you any respect I had for your reputation altogether, and from the comments of many of my customers over the last week or so, I'm not alone. You're so focused on this that you can't even remember the name of the forum you are USING to run this BB while going on about it on your 'show'..........pretty arrogant approach. Can't believe I disagreed with someone at ANHC last year who called you 'an arrogant wanker' after listening to just one of your broadcasts. After listening to your little 'rant' as you linked to, I couldn't agree with them more. Personally I think that it's a shame that you even have internet access if your going to use it to make comments like that. It sounded like one big 'F*&K YOU' to every HBS around the country to me. 

For the record, neither myself nor my business will EVER use, stock or sell Chinese hops - I could care less if they are cheap or even free. I am happy with my suppliers in Australia, happy with the reliable, safe and continuous service they provide and happy to continue supporting them. I would encourage anyone who enjoys the convenience of heading to the local hbs when they need a small amount of ingredients or just some advice - to continue to support your local AUSTRALIAN businesses so that they may survive and continue to provide the convenience that will be missing if we end up relying on short sighted bulk buys such as this - Sensible fiscal policy begins at home people, in the old fashioned way with the purchases you make and where you make them, not by sending all your money overseas. Supporting this bulk buy is a slap in the face to the local HBS's that support your hobby for much lower profit margins than Graham and co would lead you to believe.....


----------



## Sammus (23/9/09)

Pumpy said:


> Dont worry Pete ,
> 
> I dont think he is very OZ more a COM
> 
> Pumpy



lol :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (23/9/09)

anyone who knows how, pls take a 'capture' of this thread before it turns into all out war and is taken down.

Wayne...that's one hell of of a post. i encourage people to read it word for word. he has taken the time to write it, so you should take the time to read it. esp as many of you use wayne's gear. in saying that. my LHBS is brewcraft. no one has has allegiances to them on here. any $ i save on the bulk buy (which i dont expect the quality to be anywhere near as good as what i get normally) will go straight to my regular suppliers....who by the way are 30km and probably 1800km away. so not exactly local. but they are aussie. 

you guys do remember there are a couple of retailers buying hops to test them out. so it cant be all bad at this stage...if the hops are shite then they are shit and no one will use them again...then again if they are bearable, then it might become like the dried v liquid yeast debate. some people refuse to use dry yeast casue its inferior. well chinese v other hops could be the same.... just a thought.


----------



## OzMick (23/9/09)

domonsura, I notice that you sell UK, US, Czech and German hops. What makes China have any less of a right to export hops than any of the "traditional" growing nations? I don't see the Czechs sponsoring local events or spending their profits over here. Or are you just racist/xenophobic?

Pumpy, I guess that a couple hundred years ago you'd have still found yourself immigrating to Australia, albeit as a member of the First Fleet. You'd have fit right in, what with stealing kegs and all. Hypocrites. Prepared to bag others as cheapskates for conducting a legitimate business transaction, but stealing to stick it to "the man", that is fair game?


----------



## troopa (23/9/09)

Dom and im sure a fair few other LHBS around all feel the same as you do
But can i tell you something that i HOPE you already know
1. Its my damn money
2. I spend more money on my Home brewing then any other hobby or even work related gear (Tools and clothes) and in fact i spend teh majority of my money that i have spare on home brew related gear and products

I dont know many other organisations or bussiness that get repeat business of $100-$200 a month from an individual person except the telephone company and the supermarket

My alchole bill before going 100% home brew was 1.5 cartons a week and a bottle f scotch every 2 weeks as well as 2-4 bottles of wine

that now all primarly goes to my LHBS and i bet almost every Other brewer here was/is the same.. FARK you cant complain at that can you

What I/We do with our income and how wish to spend it is our business 

And to that fact if Businesses didnt stop the bulk buys from companies like elderslie hops then we would likly be buying from them
But you stopped that from happening 

get of your High Horse and go Troll else where

Tom


----------



## domonsura (23/9/09)

OzMick said:


> domonsura, I notice that you sell UK, US, Czech and German hops. What makes China have any less of a right to export hops than any of the "traditional" growing nations? I don't see the Czechs sponsoring local events or spending their profits over here. Or are you just racist/xenophobic?



Racist? Why does it always come down to that? The hops could be coming from Timbuktu, it would make no difference to this argument and your accusation of racism is unfounded and way out of line - I at no point said "don't support it because it's "CHINA", nor have I expressed any dislike of anyone of asian descent, nor have I said "The hops are shit because they are from China" (unlike some). I don't think I deserve your accusation in any sense and find it offensive as all hell. 

The fact is that the hops are probably of perfectly acceptable quality - what I said is that HBS's are not likely to take the risk, in context of comparison to hops from suppliers that have proved their quality over time.

German, UK and US hops come via my supplier/s, and have a long history of being involved with the brewing industry - hence considerable market credibility. . They are also not attempting to flood the local market with hops at a fraction of the current prices (as I said over which the HBS has no control) . This is no different than grey market flooding of the local market with any other product at the expense of local businesses and markets ie: vegetables, citrus and so on so on. If you have nothing other than that with which to sensationalise your response perhaps you are missing the point i was trying to make here.
I buy my hops based on what I get asked for mate.........I have NEVER been asked for Marco Polo hops or any other Chinese grown hops, and I have no need to investigate new suppliers - my current ones as I said are doing a bang up job and I will continue to support them.


----------



## domonsura (23/9/09)

Troopa said:


> Dom and im sure a fair few other LHBS around all feel the same as you do
> But can i tell you something that i HOPE you already know
> 1. Its my damn money
> 2. I spend more money on my Home brewing then any other hobby or even work related gear (Tools and clothes) and in fact i spend teh majority of my money that i have spare on home brew related gear and products
> ...


a: I have never stopped any bulk buy, including anything to do with ellerslie hops. NOTHING TO DO WITH ME SO GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT BUDDY.
b: Yes it is your money - never said it wasn't.
c: No high horse here, Graham Sanders currently has the high horse according to his broadcast.......
d: This is not trolling - this is presenting another point of view as I thought I was allowed to do. Trolling would be making unfounded, and biased criticism in order to create conflict. If that is how you have interpreted my post, that's a shame.


----------



## davewaldo (23/9/09)

If I enjoy these Chinese hops I will be encouraging my LHBS to stock Chinese hops. So in a way this BB is helping HBS by testing the product. As you say HBSs don't want to take the risk. If this BB is successful and the product is good I would imagine the interest in Chinese hops will raise considerably. It may then be the case that HBSs will want to stock them as a cheap alternative. I would rather buy cheap Chinese hops from my LHBS than through a BB any day even at twice the BB price. But that isn't an option at this time. 

Just my feelings...


----------



## BennyBrewster (23/9/09)

Chinese hops = $10/kg
Others = $80-130/kg

Just curious as to who is it thats making all the money on that markup?

LHBSs ?
Importers ?
Farmers ?

I would guess the importers.


----------



## davewaldo (23/9/09)

I think there would also be a wholesaler/agent between farmer and importer too. They would take a sizeble share I'd think. Also the difference in manufacture costs between china and the US would be vast.


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/9/09)

I'd be willing to wager that along the supply chain the retailer and farmer gets the smallest slice <_<


----------



## Luka (23/9/09)

OzMick said:


> domonsura, I notice that you sell UK, US, Czech and German hops. What makes China have any less of a right to export hops than any of the "traditional" growing nations? I don't see the Czechs sponsoring local events or spending their profits over here. Or are you just racist/xenophobic?


 :angry: 
That's a very unfair and out of line statement to make, there was absolutely nothing racist about Domonsura's post. China, like anywhere else has every right to export whatever the hell it likes and we as consumers have the right to buy them. I believe what domonsuras saying is that he has reputable product and relationships with suppliers that he trusts and feels good about selling to his customers and doesnt want/need to import these chinese hops. Its very easy to sling accustaions around and call people racist but not necessary in anyway, shape or form.


----------



## domonsura (23/9/09)

davewaldo said:


> If I enjoy these Chinese hops I will be encouraging my LHBS to stock Chinese hops. So in a way this BB is helping HBS by testing the product. As you say HBSs don't want to take the risk. If this BB is successful and the product is good I would imagine the interest in Chinese hops will raise considerably. It may then be the case that HBSs will want to stock them as a cheap alternative. I would rather buy cheap Chinese hops from my LHBS than through a BB any day even at twice the price. But that isn't an option at this time.
> 
> Just my feelings...



Understood. I can also see it that way, it's a fair point of view to take. 

When I said risk, what I meant was that in order for this to really be a viable thing for a HBS in the fashion that Graham suggests (from my perspective only, please don't anyone interpret this as me trying to speak for any other HBS because their situations are/will be different), we kind of have to have a market to sell them into fairly quickly when it comes to a new hop, as in my opinion no favours are being done to the hops if the vast majority of the shipment is going to sit there for months on end deteriorating before the end user gets to brew with them. I have had some experience with trying to get a few more NZ whole flower hops onto the local market, and I have to say that I either used or gave away _most_ of the first buy of whole flower hops that I got in, as simply put.....no-one bought them. No matter, I made a huge number of Hallertau Pacific, B-Saaz and Pacific Gem brews, and over time some some of the other local guys got into them, with some now staunch followers who refuse to use anything else. But to cut a long story short, it was a considerable investment that is simply put 'not in the budget' for a great many HBS. At the time my wife thought I was crazy, and my neighbours thought I was dealing drugs (At the time I only remember opening my first 5kg vacpac of flowers and being in love with these little green gems inside, which is why on a primal homebrewer level I envy the guys who get to break down 200kg-500kg of hops - and I also understand how much work this is really going to be for those involved, bagging even that minimum weight of hops.)
I'm not trying to stop the buy - 
a: because I couldn't if I tried, nor do I really want to in all honesty because i respect the right of the consumer to make the decisions.
b: I'm personally a little curious. (So sue me)

I just think that there's a huge difference between an investigatory purchase to check that the quality is OK and everything is kosher, and then telling your local retailer that you are aware of them, and might like to buy them if he can get them - and say...buying half a tonne and dumping it on a number of local markets at the same time right across a country. It's just another point of view, I'm just saying in general that some caution is due with respect to both the quality with a new product, and also in terms of all the effects that product and it's pricing will have on the businesses that supply a number of things for you should you choose to purchase from them, but may reasonably heavily depend on the income stream from that product. This is turning into a very large buy in my opinion, it is likely to have several effects, possibly not all of them good. That's all. Just a small voice of reason, a 'turkey' sticking it's neck out in a room full of axes. (I'm sure that even as I type this, people are posting me to bits for having the gall...)

and yes, I got stuck into Graham a little but he can handle it - I'm sure it's old hat as he doesn't mince his words either. My problem is with the 'stick it to the LHBS that's ripping me off' mentality that has been projected. Not all HBS are like that...there's a big gap between us and certain other chain brewing stores, and that's deliberate on my behalf. _Broad statements from those with an audience, tar us with the same brush as those we are trying to be least like._


----------



## dre (23/9/09)

To quote Sammus on post #16, Yet another RACIST f*wit here on this forum. 

Comments within thread have been fraught with blatant racism and prejudice which started right from post #5

Domonsura and other racists here, Dont go blaming the Chinese for what people on this board decide to do with their own money. And dont go labelling the Chinese as if theyre stealing Australian livelihoods. If you want someone to blame, then blame those who dont buy Australian. Blame the so-called Australian companies like Testra and Pacific Brands for taking business away from Australia. Blame the Australians on this bulk-buy for not supporting Australian businesses like yours and stop scape-goating the Chinese for the actions of Australian consumerism. 

You say that Chinese hops arent likely to have the same quality as us/euro counter parts. What direct evidence do you base this? Have you used Chinese hop? I doubt you have yet you consider them inferior.

You query whether Chinese hop sellers sponsor local brewing markets or competitions in Australia yet you dont even query the same of American, german, czech, or English hop sellers. If youre so concerned with Australian businesses and livelihoods then why arent you only selling Australian hops? Practice what you preach!

You continue to rant that you will EVER use, stock or sell Chinese hops and could care less if they are cheap or even free. You wouldnt even stock them if they were free to you? If there ever was a racist comment! What if Chinese hops are of equal or higher quality (whatever quality means to you), than your Superior us and euro hops? Will you then at least try them, or will your xenophobic predjucies show its face again?

And for those other racists who have bagged Chinese hops purely because they're Chinese or without direct evidence of its quality, I wonder if youve put your name down for this bulk buy???????????????


----------



## Effect (23/9/09)

some people just have nfi how business works...and any advice/explaination falls on deaf ears.

Go along with your bulk buy, nobody wants to stop you (not even your LHBS or craftbrewer, or even unfoundly domonsura).


----------



## Luka (23/9/09)

BennyBrewster said:


> Chinese hops = $10/kg
> Others = $80-130/kg
> 
> Just curious as to who is it thats making all the money on that markup?
> ...



This might help shed some light on that...

_Germany is the dominant hop-growing nation in Europe with 3600 growers cultivating 23,000 hectares of hops. The average farm size is 6.4 hectares, about half that of the UK and New Zealand.

The marketing of hops in Germany is under the control of large German hop merchants. There is no statutory organisation or Board to Control the marketing of hops either domestically or internationally. _

It seems that growers would sell to merchants, who I expect process the hops to their various forms. They most likely sell it to large wholesalers who sell to smaller ones who sell to retailers. Add in freight costs, admin, staff costs etc etc and you'll probably find that like most supply chains the producer usually gets about the same as everyone else and we as consumers pay 100%.


----------



## Effect (23/9/09)

dre said:


> To quote Sammus on post #16, Yet another "RACIST f*wit" here on this forum.
> 
> Comments within thread have been fraught with blatant racism and prejudice which started right from post #5
> 
> ...




sober up, and only then use your keyboard...there is no logic behind your argument.


----------



## Effect (23/9/09)

Luka said:


> It seems that growers would sell to merchants, who I expect process the hops to their various forms. They most likely sell it to large wholesalers who sell to smaller ones who sell to retailers. Add in freight costs, admin, staff costs etc etc and you'll probably find that like most supply chains the producer usually gets about the same as everyone else and we as consumers pay 100%.




And that is how they calculate the GDP...nothing new there.


----------



## dre (23/9/09)

domonsura said:


> I buy my hops based on what I get asked for mate.........I have NEVER been asked for Marco Polo hops or any other Chinese grown hops, and I have no need to investigate new suppliers - my current ones as I said are doing a bang up job and I will continue to support them.


If say your current suppliers who are doing a ban up job (whoever these suppliers are) began supplying Chinese hops and encouraged you to purchase and stock Marco Polo or any other Chinese grown hops, whether they be Chinese grown Cascade, Saaz, Goldings, or Hallertau at the current "bulk-buy" prices, and assured you that they are of equal or better quality than the us and euro hops by means of quantitative and qualitative analyses ...........would you then stock Chinese hops?


----------



## troopa (24/9/09)

domonsura said:


> Understood. I can also see it that way, it's a fair point of view to take.
> 
> When I said risk, what I meant was that in order for this to really be a viable thing for a HBS in the fashion that Graham suggests (from my perspective only, please don't anyone interpret this as me trying to speak for any other HBS because their situations are/will be different), we kind of have to have a market to sell them into fairly quickly when it comes to a new hop, as in my opinion no favours are being done to the hops if the vast majority of the shipment is going to sit there for months on end deteriorating before the end user gets to brew with them. I have had some experience with trying to get a few more NZ whole flower hops onto the local market, and I have to say that I either used or gave away _most_ of the first buy of whole flower hops that I got in, as simply put.....no-one bought them. No matter, I made a huge number of Hallertau Pacific, B-Saaz and Pacific Gem brews, and over time some some of the other local guys got into them, with some now staunch followers who refuse to use anything else. But to cut a long story short, it was a considerable investment that is simply put 'not in the budget' for a great many HBS. At the time my wife thought I was crazy, and my neighbours thought I was dealing drugs (At the time I only remember opening my first 5kg vacpac of flowers and being in love with these little green gems inside, which is why on a primal homebrewer level I envy the guys who get to break down 200kg-500kg of hops - and I also understand how much work this is really going to be for those involved, bagging even that minimum weight of hops.)
> I'm not trying to stop the buy -
> ...



Domonsura i do have to appoligise for my comment on that remark as you are right there and i shouldnt have pointed fingers at all

Sorry Mate

Tom


----------



## Sammus (24/9/09)

domonsura said:


> I have had some experience with trying to get a few more NZ whole flower hops onto the local market, and I have to say that I either used or gave away _most_ of the first buy of whole flower hops that I got in




I remember getting a 100g pack of green bullet flowers in the mail for christmas a little while ago. Made one of my favourite beers yet


----------



## domonsura (24/9/09)

dre said:


> To quote Sammus on post #16, Yet another RACIST f*wit here on this forum.
> 
> Comments within thread have been fraught with blatant racism and prejudice which started right from post #5
> 
> ...



Mate - take a chill pill. You need one. You have totally mi-interpreted my post. I didn't question the quality, what i said exactly, and I quote, was *" Are the Chinese varieties likely to be much like their US/EURO counterparts? Who knows, but not likely.*" I spoke with experience that hops grown in a region not native them react in accordance to differing climate, resulting in a hop with different characteristics. Happens all the time with Aussie and Kiwi hops, and in fact with hops grown within the same country but in different regions. The Chinese hops will not necessarily have the same _character_ as people would expect if they were expecting something like US Cascade to turn up. And i _was_ talking to the people making the bulk buy, not hassling people in Asia - so BTF off and get off your racist bandwagon. I am not a racist. I stock what I get asked for, and currently I have no source of these hops of any description, and the reality is that a shitload of them are about to get imported, and it will likely be just a LITTLE while before anyone actually needs any more. I also unlike most businesses don't necessarily believe in product proliferation, or 'stocking it because I can', and as I mentioned, I'm pretty happy with my suppliers. They're nice guys. i have all the hops I need  Life is only as complicated as you make it man. Me opinionated? yes. definitely. Racist? Not a chance in hell. And to throw another coin in the well, my personal opinion is that Australian and NZ hops between them piss all over US and Euro hops hands down, and we don't need to look further, and we shouldn't be shipping anything from anywhere on another continent in an effort to live more organic in tune lives - but hey......life isn't perfect is it. Chill out. Have a beer. Relax. Big deep breath......


----------



## Adamt (24/9/09)

domonsura said:


> Big deep breath......



Mmmmm... hops! :wub:


----------



## HoppingMad (24/9/09)

dre said:


> To quote Sammus on post #16, Yet another RACIST f*wit here on this forum.
> 
> And for those other racists who have bagged Chinese hops purely because they're Chinese or without direct evidence of its quality, I wonder if youve put your name down for this bulk buy???????????????



Um, dre dude. I don't see your name down on the list to buy these glorious hops that you so vigorously defend. A little odd that. <_< 

Maybe you should get some, brew a decent beer with it if you believe that's possible and impress some fellow brewers with the stuff. 

Or you could continue to attack Dom for another 10 posts, I don't care. It's up to you.

Personally I'd rather be makin' brews, not makin' war.

Hopper.


----------



## domonsura (24/9/09)

dre said:


> If say your current suppliers who are doing a ban up job (whoever these suppliers are) began supplying Chinese hops and encouraged you to purchase and stock Marco Polo or any other Chinese grown hops, whether they be Chinese grown Cascade, Saaz, Goldings, or Hallertau at the current "bulk-buy" prices, and assured you that they are of equal or better quality than the us and euro hops by means of quantitative and qualitative analyses ...........would you then stock Chinese hops?


 Probably not. There's only so much room in the fridge, and the margin on something so cheap would in all fairness to the customer probably not even make it worth the cost & time involved with bagging it without making the margin seem obscene to me. Re-packing & storing temperature/oxygen/light sensitive product has certain costs, that's the reality, and that sometimes no favours are being done to a product by it's being the cheapest on the market. From ANY country. As it is we stock a few varieties of hops in both the US & NZ varieties, and then some Euro/NZ comparisons as well. My experience says that the more choice there is, the less quick overall the product moves, and that length of time has to be limited. Can also only afford to have so many thousand dollars sitting in the coolroom/freezer. That's the reality. Where do people _get_ this idea that there's an unlimited supply of funds with which to buy _everything_ there is to have? 
I don't need to have the same variety grown in every country. As I have said, I believe there is benefit to supporting more local markets & suppliers, and exerting consumer pressure via those suppliers. This buy has the potential to burn the market. 5kg of hops is a big bundle in anyone's books, and my money is on quite a proportion of this buy hanging around in freezers for quite some time. Oh well. At least I'm good for hops.


----------



## dj1984 (24/9/09)

domonsura said:


> Oh well. At least I'm good for hops.



Make sure your good for B Saaz :wub:


----------



## townsville (24/9/09)

OK I love the debate, BUT PLEASE DO BURST A PHOO_PHOO VALVE OVER IT

We can all be friends at the end of the day. Opinions from the likes of Domonsura are highly valued (also quite arguable too). It would be a sad sad world if we all agreed with each other all the time - and extremely boring too. I felt like giving detailed answers to much said (and you bet I could), but think better of it, for the sake of The Great Chinese Hop Buy, wont. I will say I did the last bulk buy of hops in 2007, and the Australian Brew World didn't collapse over that. 

BUT in fairness, I will try to condense Domonsura posts to something concise and give the alternate viewpoint on the radio show. That is only fair.

Back to the hop order.. Currently still waiting on another freight forwarder to give me a quote. Once that is done, the order is on.


People in Brisbane willing to help, packaging and drinkies - Bethania

zzzzzzz - private
Mattese
BribieG - I work Afternoon shifts weekends but free most weekdays ,and able to put in about 3 hours labour on a weekend morning.
Davewaldo
Marlow_coats
TidalPete
Wrenny
Bradsbrew
Stillscottish - depends on my shift but work mornings or arvos, sometimes days off midweek. Kluger available for transport if required.
Winkle - car is useless though

Will also need some-one to pick up the hops, must have a trayback as its 200 kg's plus. EagleFarm pickup , eventual delivery for distribution Bethania. Like a couple of people in case any fall thru 

Graham Sanders
craftbreweratbeagle.comdot au
Skype "craftbrewer"


----------



## townsville (24/9/09)

BennyBrewster said:


> Chinese hops = $10/kg
> Others = $80-130/kg
> 
> Just curious as to who is it thats making all the money on that markup?
> ...




Nope!!!!!

I have done Bulk Buy of Hops for many years. 2006, and 2007 the last Aussie ones. The cost I was getting it at the farm gate in Tasmania was similar to the Chinese hops, so its not the farmers. Certainly not the Brew shop, they are at the end of the chain, and considered very small players not even worth worrying about. 

Its the middle men, no different to supermarkets etc.

And why was I forced to go to China. Initially the farm I was accessing was sold to overseas interests. I then went to other farmers. While the farmers were happy to sell to me, I was stopped access to those individual farms by the "middle-men" who didn't want their setup rocked. 

Craftbrewer


----------



## marlow_coates (24/9/09)

People in Brisbane willing to help, packaging and drinkies - Bethania

zzzzzzz - private
Mattese
BribieG - I work Afternoon shifts weekends but free most weekdays ,and able to put in about 3 hours labour on a weekend morning.
Davewaldo
Marlow_coates (weekdays after Nov 15th, or donating a few beers for those doing it if before)
TidalPete
Wrenny
Bradsbrew
Stillscottish - depends on my shift but work mornings or arvos, sometimes days off midweek. Kluger available for transport if required.
Winkle - car is useless though


Just adding in my ability to help (limited sorry, depends on dates)


----------



## Pennywise (24/9/09)

2nd best thread ever :lol:


----------



## Fents (24/9/09)

how the hell do people label someone rascist out of all this. pull ya heads in.


----------



## TidalPete (24/9/09)

People in Brisbane willing to help, packaging and drinkies - Bethania

zzzzzzz - private
Mattese
BribieG - I work Afternoon shifts weekends but free most weekdays ,and able to put in about 3 hours labour on a weekend morning.
Davewaldo
Marlow_coates (weekdays after Nov 15th, or donating a few beers for those doing it if before)
TidalPete --- Any day but need pickup from Bethania Railway Station? 
Bradsbrew
Stillscottish - depends on my shift but work mornings or arvos, sometimes days off midweek. Kluger available for transport if required.
Winkle - car is useless though


Just added a couple of details to my moniker.

TP


----------



## samhighley (24/9/09)

AHB seems to have  attracted the attention of the Chinese.


----------



## townsville (24/9/09)

Fents said:


> how the hell do people label someone rascist out of all this. pull ya heads in.




Ok I cant help myself, arogant bastard I am.

I tell you - people should learn

"What is racist statement, and what is a racial statement" so many people get them confused. THEY ARE NOT INTERCHANGABLE.

Remember this too - context is important in what I will say

A racial statement is simply a statement identifying a race. In Australian culture its used in humour, as a form of identification, even a compliment. Pommy Bastard, Red Indian, White Supremist, Curry Muncher, Nip, Black-Fella etc etc etc are racial statements. They can be used in anger to insult too, and to goat one into a fight, if they dont understand the contect they are used. For hundreds of years in Australia this has been the norm.

A racist statement is a believe that your race is superior to others thru some racial, cultural or genetic factor. The Arian Race of Nazi Germany, the KKK of the USA are examples. A racist statement is "negro's are naturally better runners than white people, its a fact".

Now as strange as it sounds we are all racists - especially farmers and breeders. We believe certain breeds of animal and plants are better than others in certain sets of conditions. But its strange we dont carry that on o humans, BUT thats the multicultural world we live in. 

NOW THE CONTEXT

General it revolves arround the statements being made "I wont buy, stock, use Chinese hops as they are crap".

If you use that as solely a statement that you know Chinese hops are inferior, you know their technology and experience in growing hops is poor. - THEN THIS IS A RACIAL STATEMENT.

But if you believe the Chinese can never grow decent hops, because they wont ever learn, or their culture wont let them, and you have never seen the hops, then its definitely RACIST.


So What do I believe what has been said by many. Flame suite on - while most of the statements are indeed racial in nature, There is a small undercurrent that they are also racist. Many are making wildly un-informed statements soley on these being Chinese Hops, nothing more.

As stated, many have said I am a arogant Bastard -Enough said

Craftbrewer


----------



## lastdrinks (24/9/09)

I think everybody is missing the key point there, which is pissing me off!!!! And there are a few of us that have been stung badly by it but no seems to care. Everybody is just sitting back getting in flame wars while a few of us are being torn to pieces. It's not about racism, greedy (or not ) HBS or arrogant (or not) internet radio jockies!!

It's it's it's about working family guys and girls who missed out on getting on the original bulk buy list!!!!!! whine all you bloody want but think about us!! I was told the list is full only to see another dozen people jump on. What's the world come too!?! 

I cant find the emoticon for tears and hair pulling out. So hurry up and help out the forgotten few.


----------



## Fents (24/9/09)




----------



## Maple (24/9/09)

townsville said:


> snip.. Many are making wildly un-informed statements soley on these being Chinese Hops, nothing more.


Are they really Chinese hops? or are they merely hops which are sourced from China (which happen to have been grown there as well). Is it appropriate to nominate a race to an organism based on its origin, which leads to the question where did hops originate from? 

I guess what I wonder is does every organic compound have a race associated to it based on where it was sourced from? or is race purely a label to which we apply to people of the same circumstance?

half piss-take half serious. Can we just move on already?


----------



## Steve (24/9/09)

Maple said:


> which leads to the question where did hops originate from?



didnt they come from that crappy little island where all the bloody whinging poms come from?


----------



## Mattese (24/9/09)

I just want to make beer!! :angry:


----------



## altone (24/9/09)

domonsura said:


> I agree with you Pumpy, completely. Good on you for having the nads to call a spade a spade, I'll share a beer with you any day mate. I have decided that if it's good enough for Graham & his friend to get on his little internet radio show and call everyone who disagrees with this an 'idiot' and a 'turkey' and to tell us all to 'get a life' then it's about time someone spoke up from the HBS sector.
> 
> I know you've been around for a while Graham, but short sighted is what I believe you are encouraging everyone else to be with no regard for consequences down the line.
> 
> ...



Ok, as i'm going to post a reply - let it be known, i'm on the list to buy some chinese hops!

domonsura, good on you for putting your point of view so eloquently with enough details that everyone should be able to understand.

I agree 100% it's a little naive to expect a LHBS to take the risk of importing these "unknown" hops.
Even if the importation went without hitch, as you say ,the LHBS may have to dump the whole lot anyway if the quality is no good and they care about their reputation (which after all is what keeps decent brewshops afloat)

In fact, if this bulk buy goes bad or the hops are crappy (no pun intended) it may have done the LHBS a favour as nobody would want to buy those cheap imports in the future.

As for the limited market and the reduction of hop sales, I'm sure you are right on that too overall.

Where I disagree is that this will necessarily affect the overall LHBS market (and hence also the australian economy) negatively.

By putting my name down for 4Kg of imported hops I've already comitted, in principal, to increase my brewing by a factor of 4 and i'm sure others will be increasing their production too.

For every extra brew using these hops, I'll need to buy grain, aroma hops (I like to use plugs or flowers) possibly some yeast and all the other bits and bobs that go along with the process.

I'll be spending more money with Craftbrewer and Beerbelly than i have in the past.

Just trying to balance the general "doom and gloom" posts with a little personal reality.

How many folks will be buying more like me - no idea, but from the amount of enthusiastic posters 
here I'm sure i'm not alone.


----------



## Jez (24/9/09)

> What's the world come too!?! ...... So hurry up and help out the forgotten few....



I feel your pain my brother


----------



## townsville (24/9/09)

lastdrinks said:


> I think everybody is missing the key point there, which is pissing me off!!!! It's it's it's about working family guys and girls who missed out on getting on the original bulk buy list!!!!!! whine all you bloody want but think about us!!So hurry up and help out the forgotten few.



Settle petal

If you read a little deeper into the posts, the order will go over 200kg IF WE GET HELPERS IN BRISBANE WILLING TO PACK.

The list so far
People in Brisbane willing to help, packaging and drinkies - Bethania

zzzzzzz - private
Mattese
BribieG - I work Afternoon shifts weekends but free most weekdays ,and able to put in about 3 hours labour on a weekend morning.
Davewaldo
Marlow_coates (weekdays after Nov 15th, or donating a few beers for those doing it if before)
TidalPete --- Any day but need pickup from Bethania Railway Station?
Wrenny
Bradsbrew
Stillscottish - depends on my shift but work mornings or arvos, sometimes days off midweek. Kluger available for transport if required.
Winkle - car is useless though

A few more and I can confidently say (are we listening), the order will go well over 200kg, so you will get your chance to order. That goes for shops, micro's, ANYONE. 

Put your name down when itopens again, and as long as lorder finalise 20 kg, then it will be ordered. So when I reopen, if we get orders for 35 kg of Cascade, I will order 20 kg, and thats it. If the deman is there, you will get your order.

Graham


----------



## Steve (24/9/09)

I still have left 300-400 gms of a 2kg lump of Cluster flowers from the 2006 Bulk Buy. Why? Because I didnt want to brew every brew with Cluster. And I will not want to brew every brew for the next 3 years with saaz, even more bloody cluster and Marco polo. I have been going to the lhbs over the past three years to buy other types of hops. That reminds me anyone want 300-400gms 2006 Cluster? :lol: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## townsville (24/9/09)

boddingtons best said:


> Just trying to balance the general "doom and gloom" posts with a little personal reality.



Yeh, I think one should also seriously look at the huge positives with buys like this. Firstly the hop industry in Aus is in decline. It just a very small fish in a huge hop pond. Protecting uncompetitve industries NEVER works.

But what are the positives. Instead of long winded explanations, lets go dot form

1. Cheaper supplies for brewers at home, more money to buy stuff
2. more beer made, more business to shops
3. more people into the hobby, thus again more business
4. guaranteed supplies, China has heaps
5. Cheaper Micro beer - yes they do know about this
6. Money back to Australia - China is investing heavily into Aus, it does return
7. Better beers, not afraid to add heaps of hops, also fresh hops
8. Better relations with our neighbours
9. Hop farms in Aus are safe, world demand is still there.

What have I missed

Graham


----------



## Pumpy (24/9/09)

Steve said:


> I still have left 300-400 gms of a 2kg lump of Cluster flowers from the 2006 Bulk Buy. Why? Because I didnt want to brew every brew with Cluster. And I will not want to brew every brew for the next 3 years with saaz, even more bloody cluster and Marco polo. I have been going to the lhbs over the past three years to buy other types of hops. That reminds me anyone want 300-400gms 2006 Cluster? :lol:
> Cheers
> Steve



Your right there Steve ,

I understand why many people are trying the Chinese hops I hope it works out for them .

I like a good service with a good range of hops that are vacuum packed for freshness .but still occasionally bulk buy on hops I can turn around in reasonable time ,

Not many people can vacuum pack the hops they purchase in bulk buys and if they are not stored well they are not going to be the freshest when you come around to using them that applies to any bulk buy from any supplier .

We are lucky I believe that we have some local suppliers that presently offer a great range of the hops 

I just hope the Chinese hops dont undermine the whole quality issue, that I believe we presently enjoy with our hops in Australia .


Pumpy


----------



## bigfridge (24/9/09)

Maple said:


> Are they really Chinese hops? or are they merely hops which are sourced from China (which happen to have been grown there as well).



Some elloquent and passionate comments made - but also many unfounded, lunatic ones as well.

My name is not on the list for a few reasons:

- I have no interest in saving a few cents per brew. While hops are expensive per kilo, the cost per batch or glass is not a real issue.

- I am concerned that new 'low cost' import will displace the traditional suppliers. Look what has happened when Bunnings took over BBC hardware. Initially Bunnings had a great range, but now it is full on cheap, pre-packaged products from China. Tools that break on first use, ill-fitting components and items of unknown 'food grade' standards.

- China has a poor reputation for quality in manufactured and food items. The lack of regulations and standards often leads to substitutions, corruption of officials and unsafe practises - all focussed at reducing the price and quality. Recent, memorable incidents are the stainless equipment welded with mild steel filler, poor welding standards, toys with lead paint, poisonous baby milk and fake eggs made from chemicals.

- Many items coming out of China are fakes, with no regard for the original product. If there is little concern about making a fake rolex, what controls will there be that the Saaz are actually Sazz, that the reported Alpha is correct for the batch etc. Things can easilly get mixed up.

- Pollution: There is little concern for the health of the environment and individuals. There is no assurance that any pesticides used are safe or even as stated. Compare the smoke filled valleys of rural China with the 'clean & green' image of Tasmania or New Zealand and I know where I would like my hops to come from.


Having said all the above, the Chinese hop industry exists because some breweries are buying their products so maybe they have these things under control. Alternatively the breweries may be unconcerned by such things and are just looking to buy cheap Alpha acid. But I bet that you will never see 'proudly brewed from imported Chinese hops' on any beer label.

But to each their own. At least, unlike the Chinese we still have the freedom to choose.

David


----------



## staggalee (24/9/09)

I don`t want any.  

stagga.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

Before China there was Taiwan, before that Korea, before that Japan it's all been done and said before with the same rhetoric. But look at those countries now? Korea and Japan in particular have a reputation of innovation and quality. Rarely hear anyone every say "cheap Japanese sh#t" anymore but heard it a lot as a kid.

BTW whoever said Australia's officialdom were less susceptable to corruption and turning a blind eye to corporate Australia? Come on get real? Seen the newspapers lately over NSW and Qld pollies on the take? Geezuz talk about not looking in your own backyard! :lol:


----------



## bigfridge (24/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Before China there was Taiwan, before that Korea, before that Japan it's all been done and said before with the same rhetoric. But look at those countries now? Korea and Japan in particular have a reputation of innovation and quality. Rarely hear anyone every say "cheap Japanese sh#t" anymore but heard it a lot as a kid.



True, very true - it is just that I do not wish to fund their development. I wish to 'vote with my feet' and say that quality is more important to me than price - allways has, allways will be.



Chappo said:


> BTW whoever said Australia's officialdom were less susceptable to corruption and turning a blind eye to corporate Australia? Come on get real? Seen the newspapers lately over NSW and Qld pollies on the take? Geezuz talk about not looking in your own backyard! :lol:



At least no innocent people died from poisoning. No country is perfect in these matters, just some are better than others.

Dave


----------



## DiscoStu (24/9/09)

Domonsura has some well founded views and it's unfortunate that some on this forum's only response it to call him a racist, if you are unable to come up with an articulate and sensible response keep you mouth/keyboard shut, not liking a product from a particular country does not make anyone a racist, it just means you don't like the product. 

My name is on the list but I have reconsidered and will not be participating in this bulk buy, for a couple of reasons. Mainly that I brew about a batch a month and if I average out my hops use it comes to 75gr per batch. If I brewed with no other hops than the chinese ones I'd still be using them in 2years and that's a long time to have them kicking round my freezer, and I like variety in my brewing too much to restrict myself like that. There are so many hops I haven't tried yet both local and US/Euro.

Goodluck to townsville and those on the bulkbuy hope it works out well and the hops are good.


Cheers

Stu


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

bigfridge said:


> At least no innocent people died from poisoning. No country is perfect in these matters, just some are better than others.
> 
> Dave



Agree within our borders.

BUT what about that little Aussie company BHP Billiton poisoning those poor villages and killing an entire rivers ecosystem in PNG? Just because it's not on our soil and it's another race doesn't make it right. Where's the backlash and the public outcry? Or was it the Pollies are too affraid that said company would move offshore with the bags of revenue and 20% of GDP in toe? Sorry but this is as recent as this year and we Aussies have the guile to think we are any better? Smell the roses FFS!


----------



## townsville (24/9/09)

bigfridge said:


> True, very true - it is just that I do not wish to fund their development. I wish to 'vote with my feet' and say that quality is more important to me than price - allways has, allways will be.




And isnt that the delima we all face when you think about. You may not wish to fund that countries development, fair enough, so i would be guess no plasma tv or LCD for you, no computers, no circuit boards, no screws/nuts/bolts, no tools. Your going to have a very hard time checking on virtually everything you buy to find any-thing that doesn't have Chinese parts thru-out them.

I wish people would understand we are more and more a world ecomony, and get used to it. We did that in Australia in 1901. Well almost, people still fight over State rights, but we are getting to be one country.

And totally agree about quality. I am the same, AND I preach it on my radio show over and over again. Only the best and freshest ingredients for your beer.

This buy is in a VERY BIG PART to determine if the hops from China have that quality. Some say no-way, some say yes, some say lets see.

I remain confident on the quality, BUT will equally eat every word and probably hops too, if they are crap. 

Best ingredients for my beer

Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (24/9/09)

DiscoStu said:


> If I brewed with no other hops than the chinese ones I'd still be using them in 2years and that's a long time to have them kicking round my freezer, and I like variety in my brewing too much to restrict myself like that.



I continue to remain bemussed with the argument that I wont use all these hops if I get them within a year. 

Do what I do, They are cheap enough. Use what you wish, you dont have to skimp on hops for aroma or flavour, have a heap of fun playing with receipes. Thats the idea of cheap hops, it allows to really play arround with your brewing. 

THROW WHATS LEFT OUT AFTER A YEAR AND GET MORE.

I always say, have fun with your brewing and as always

"Brew The Beer You Want To Drink - Not What Others Tell You you Should Make.

Craftbrewer


----------



## OzMick (24/9/09)

domonsura said:


> For the record, neither myself nor my business will EVER use, stock or sell Chinese hops - I could care less if they are cheap or even free.



Refusing to even consider the use of hops based solely upon country of origin and without ever having even tried them goes beyond just being a personal preference. It is narrow-minded and pig-headed at best.


----------



## dj1984 (24/9/09)

Come on!!!

Build a bridge mate...


----------



## zebba (24/9/09)

bigfridge said:


> At least no innocent people died from poisoning. No country is perfect in these matters, just some are better than others.


James Hardie


----------



## Leigh (24/9/09)

This thread is funny...lots of misinformed rhetoric from both sides. I love an argument like this...

Dealing with the Chinese on a weekly basis, from my perspective, this thread is now akin to the following argument:

"The sky is GREEN."

"No its not, the sky is YELLOW."

"No its PINK I tell ya!"

Every so often somebody will pipe up with "But the sky is blue", but be shot down because its lost in all the other crap that's been said!

RDWHAHB :beer:


----------



## bum (24/9/09)

You're all dickheads. They sky doesn't even have a colour.


----------



## samhighley (24/9/09)

Leigh said:


> "The sky is GREEN."



It was red yesterday. Hang on, aren't communists red?


----------



## Pennywise (24/9/09)

bum said:


> You're all dickheads. They sky doesn't even have a colour.




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/9/09)

bum said:


> You're all dickheads.



Buy this man a beer and make him the forum editor. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Leigh (24/9/09)

bum said:


> You're all dickheads. They sky doesn't even have a colour.



Go to the top of the class mate! I thought QB would be the one to point this out, glad that it was somebody.

My point exactly


----------



## townsville (24/9/09)

OK you scientists out there

AND US BREWERS 

All looks set for a full launch on Monday. Price is adjusted up a little, I'll explain latter, BUT only by $2.00 a kilo.

I am bringing on board two people, so there will be three people all together watching and checking all is ok

I will re-edit the terms and conditions

READ THE BLOODY THING when I do.

Graham


----------



## Leigh (24/9/09)

Thanks Graham, you are doing a great job. 

_[sarcasm on]And I for one can't wait to get my 3-4kg of hops so I can tip 75% straight into the bin as there is no point storing what I know I'll never use[sarcasm off]_


----------



## staggalee (24/9/09)

townsville said:


> I will re-edit the terms and conditions
> 
> READ THE BLOODY THING when I do.
> 
> Graham



You would have made a good Sar -Major in the Army the way you scream out orders to them  

stagga.


----------



## QldKev (24/9/09)

Yep another thanks here; for putting up with all the crap so far and pushing ahead.


mmm may have to make something in a style from Carlsberg since they also use these inferior hops... as do many German breweries. sarcasm rocks! ^_^ 

QldKev


----------



## jonocarroll (24/9/09)

Leigh said:


> Go to the top of the class mate! I thought QB would be the one to point this out, glad that it was somebody.
> 
> My point exactly


Sorry, I was off reading another thread. I saw the colours being listed, and prepared to hit reply, but was beaten to the punch.

The sky looks blue from down here because the blue part of sunlight gets scattered by dust in the atmosphere, while the red part travels in more or less of a straight line. Thus, the sun looks redder than it is, and the sky looks blue. For some reason, people still think that water is blue... the ocean looks blue because it shows a reflection of the sky. A glass of water doesn't look blue, does it?

Is that enough of a distraction to get people back on topic? Maybe someone should start a _different thread_ called 'international business relations' where you can all discuss the ramifications of such dealings, while leaving the bulk-buy part of this thread somewhat on topic.


Heh. Me, of all people, trying to push a thread back on topic.


----------



## samhighley (24/9/09)

Anyone interested in a bulk buy of kittens from China?


----------



## Pennywise (24/9/09)

Not really, I've heard the quallity is poor h34r:


----------



## bum (24/9/09)

Same here.

I'll take 100 of each breed!


----------



## BennyBrewster (24/9/09)

Leigh said:


> _[sarcasm on]And I for one can't wait to get my 3-4kg of hops so I can tip 75% straight into the bin as there is no point storing what I know I'll never use[sarcasm off]_



hah would still be cheaper


----------



## davewaldo (24/9/09)

:icon_offtopic: 

You're right QB about the sky being blue due to scattered light... but the ocean isn't blue because it reflects the sky. Its blue for almost the same reason as the sky. The red waves are absorbed easily and only the blue light reflects. Same if your deep underwater.... only the blue light can get to a certain depth. But saying all this the ocean will look bluer on a clear day as it also reflects some sky light.

Ok now back on topic!


----------



## bigfridge (24/9/09)

Sammy said:


> Anyone interested in a bulk buy of kittens from China?



What colours do they come in ?


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (24/9/09)




----------



## Pumpy (24/9/09)

Sammy said:


> Anyone interested in a bulk buy of kittens from China?



'Pussy only two dolla' 

heard that somewhere before.

best of luck guys with the Chinese Hops .

Now did we cover 'Amoebic Dysentery'

Where is Darren when you need him 

Pumpy


----------



## jayse (24/9/09)

BennyBrewster said:


> Chinese hops = $10/kg
> Others = $80-130/kg
> 
> Just curious as to who is it thats making all the money on that markup?
> ...



A couple cost factors
Saaz hops are picked anually by the hands of lovely young goddesses. 
The chinese ones get pelletized in a machine which spends the off season processing rat bait pellets.


----------



## crozdog (24/9/09)

Pumpy said:


> Now did we cover 'Amoebic Dysentery'
> 
> Where is Darren when you need him
> 
> Pumpy



Pumpy, I think ya got it wrong, just don't mention that there is a low risk of botulism with the use of chinese hops especially if you no chill!!  

Darren will be onto this real quick if you do! h34r: 

Couldn't resist LOL


----------



## brettprevans (24/9/09)

Pumpy said:


> Now did we cover 'Amoebic Dysentery'
> 
> Where is Darren when you need him
> 
> Pumpy


good thing for all you sheep lovers out there...from wiki
_There are numerous reports from German soldiers of the effectiveness of *sheep and camel feces *being *effective cures for dysentery*._
so what hop do you think goes well with sheep poo brew? marco polo? or a nice spicey saaz? (and yes my name is down for the bb...im joking around)

actually one would think that the boiling of the wort would kill any paracites and bacteria.


----------



## HoppingMad (24/9/09)

townsville said:


> Firstly the hop industry in Aus is in decline.



Sorry - but the above statement is incorrect. 

In 2007/8, when the hop shortage in the US and Northern Hemisphere arrived, most local producers actually saw the opportunity to fill the void and increased their production of hops and plantings. This has grown their production year on year and export capabilities, not decreased it. A boom actually occurred for these guys. I think you will also find that Microbrewers in the US are also extremely interested in hops from here and NZ. Sierra Nevada are one such example and advertise their beers over there as having Southern Hemisphere hops. There is also a huge demand for Organic Hops, and Australia and NZ are on the forefront of this.

Check this article and you'll see this is the case regarding expansion of the industry in 2008:
Australian Article

I think if you check the facts you'll also find that a number of new hop varieties are being developed in Australia and are doing quite well here and in export markets. Such as Galaxy, Summer Saaz, Super Pride, Topaz and other experimental varieties that are coming out of Bushy Park, Tas, and Rostrevor, Vic.

Not really signs of an industry in its death throes.

Hopper.


----------



## Sammus (24/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> actually one would think that the boiling of the wort would kill any paracites and bacteria.



Except the spores from the botulism causing Clostridium botulinum bacteria of course


----------



## brettprevans (24/9/09)

Sammus said:


> Except the spores from the botulism causing Clostridium botulinum bacteria of course


yes sorry. i was menaingt the dysentery bacteria


----------



## Steve (24/9/09)

Amazing....we've done a whole circle...and ended up talking about shit again :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (24/9/09)

jayse said:


> A couple cost factors
> Saaz hops are picked anually by the hands of lovely young goddesses.
> The chinese ones get pelletized in a machine which spends the off season processing rat bait pellets.


Nooo.. they are grown in Xingjiang province and picked by Uighur lasses


----------



## Steve (24/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Nooo.. they are grown in Xingjiang province and picked by Uighur lasses
> 
> View attachment 31285



They even use their hops for shade cloth :lol:


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (24/9/09)

This is a photo of a big mosque I took when I was in Xinjiang - its from Turpan - a town famous for grapes, but I wouldn't be surprised if there were hop farms nearby as well!


Just in the spirit of keeping this as far off topic as possible.......


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> This is a photo of a big mosque I took when I was in Xinjiang - its from Turpan - a town famous for grapes, but I wouldn't be surprised if there were hop farms nearby as well!
> 
> 
> Just in the spirit of keeping this as far off topic as possible.......



Looks shopped Adam! Trees aren't in scale in the foreground.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (24/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Looks shopped Adam! Trees aren't in scale in the foreground.



Shopped extensively (HDR, colours, contrast etc...), but didn't do anything to the perspective. Everything is to scale. Pretty awesome building. If you do a flickr or google images search for "Emin Mosque" you'll see a bunch of other photos from other people.

Edit: who's adam?


----------



## bigfridge (24/9/09)

jayse said:


> The chinese ones get pelletized in a machine which spends the off season processing rat bait pellets.



Ah, now that makes sense - I always wonderd why they were the same size.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/9/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Edit: who's adam?


I really don't know why I did that? :huh: 

See the wee little palm tree centre bottom?

So is the structure white sandstone?


----------



## staggalee (24/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Nooo.. they are grown in Xingjiang province and picked by Uighur lasses
> 
> View attachment 31285



Maybe, but not by those three.
You`ve come unstuck there Bribie, they are actually part of the team at Mai Bung Twot Thai Takeaway in Brunswick St.
Good try but. :lol: 
{try the spring rolls......unreal}

stagga.


----------



## Bribie G (24/9/09)

Chappo said:


> I really don't know why I did that? :huh:
> 
> See the wee little palm tree centre bottom?
> 
> So is the structure white sandstone?



Chappo, the reason you did that was because "Adam" or "Adem" is actually Uighur for "man" as in most Turkic and Semitic languages (Hence the original derivation of the name of Eve's bloke)

So you were saying "That Photo looks shopped, man" and your genes derived from Attilla the Hun and Ghengis Khan broke through without you even thinking. Now I know where you get your exotic looks from B) B)


----------



## bum (24/9/09)

And his moral code.


----------



## townsville (24/9/09)

Good to see some humour returning.

A quick Update

I have set up our little committee to oversea the hop buy. There are three of us, BUT only myself is the contact point.

I am also setting up a Commonwealth Bank Debit Account tommorrow. This is the working account. It will take all money in and out, and the three of us will have full access to it. That way there is accountability that no-one is trying to make a buck out of this. (note if accusations fly we will be able to print off this account to shut up stirers. ). 

The main problem that caused the delay is simply I stuffed up what charges the Freight Forwadring Company will charge for the hops. Getting a firm price is like nailing shit to the ceiling. You think you have a price, then there's this processing fee, suddenly that cost. Then there is processing costs it seems no-one can tell you til the hops arrive. At the end I have NO FIRM PRICE, just wild guessimations. And they are wild. Its like lawyers in a way, it will cost you, BUT we dont know how much 

The three of us will try to guessimate a price for everyone over the weekend. We will err on the dear size, and if we overcharge say $1.00 a kilo or more, we will reimburse via with the delivery order. 

I am also doing a check as we speak on how the company wants to be paid. Making sure thats its a legit company as much as possible, and that I am not just paying into some-ones account, and - poof, money gone.

Craftbrewer


----------



## HoppingMad (24/9/09)

Continuing the topic of being off-topic, here's a picture of Marco Polo. 

Now I get why those hops are supposed to be so bitter. He looks like a cranky old coot!


----------



## staggalee (24/9/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Continuing the topic of being off-topic, here's a picture of Marco Polo.
> 
> Now I get why those hops are supposed to be so bitter. He looks like a cranky old coot!



isn`t he the one that circumnavigated or circumsised the world?
circummed something anyway  

stagga.


----------



## Steve (24/9/09)

staggalee said:


> isn`t he the one that circumnavigated or circumsised the world?
> circummed something anyway
> 
> stagga.



nah - he just went for a walk overland facing east all the way I think. Discovered the silk route or something or other, spices n shit. I dunno.


----------



## dre (24/9/09)

Steve said:


> nah - he just went for a walk overland facing east all the way I think. Discovered the silk route or something or other, spices n shit. I dunno.




He's the guy who went to China and stole the idea of noodles and brought it back to Sicily. Some people call it pasta.


----------



## Pumpy (24/9/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Continuing the topic of being off-topic, here's a picture of Marco Polo.
> 
> Now I get why those hops are supposed to be so bitter. He looks like a cranky old coot!




Yep those lucky guys committed to a kilo of Marco Polo hops who are going to have to make a couple of hundred litres of some obscure beer ,Yoooooo !!!

From some guy who has only posted all but a few posts on this forum, who is just as obscure .

If brewing quality styles of beer, is all about getting your hops from some poor guy who has been paid a 'pittance' for his trouble,
then 'good on ya' , then sit at home drinking your pissy 'Marco Polo beer' and count what cents you have saved .

You may as well go and buy some VB, than call yourself a craft brewer .

Pumpy


----------



## Greg Lawrence (24/9/09)

Ive just come accross this thread and am keen to get in on the BB.
I dont really want to search thru 27 or so pages, so can someone please tell me if it is too late?

Gregor


----------



## Pollux (24/9/09)

The more I think of it, the more I am convincing myself....

I'm out.


----------



## Maple (24/9/09)

Gregor said:


> Ive just come accross this thread and am keen to get in on the BB.
> I dont really want to search thru 27 or so pages, so can someone please tell me if it is too late?
> 
> Gregor


hang tight gregor, there's a list that will be opened soon for anyone that didn't get in initially from what I understand. There's a few people in the same boat. Have a read of the last 2 or 3 posts by townsville.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (24/9/09)

Maple said:


> hang tight gregor, there's a list that will be opened soon for anyone that didn't get in initially from what I understand. There's a few people in the same boat. Have a read of the last 2 or 3 posts by townsville.




Thanks Maple, Ill check it out.

Hey Dom. Less keyboard time, more tool time. Im still waiting on my order.


----------



## Mattese (24/9/09)

Wow, some people really have nothing better to do than try to preach to others. 

One carton of VB coming up. Not exactly sure what I'm going to do with it though... :huh:


----------



## townsville (24/9/09)

Pumpy said:


> From some guy who has only posted all but a few posts on this forum, who is just as obscure .




And I got news for you too, once this is over, I'll go back to mystic world of Internet radio, Great beers, and living in Utopia. More to the world than Australia, and the listening audience testifies.

Yes you got it right, "Lurk Mode"

Craftbrewer


----------



## InCider (24/9/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Theres been talk that Incider wants to roll Sully around in 300kgs of hops and scrape the hop hash of him and smoke it. but hey its only a rumour.




It's no rumour! But I have to get him to have a few lemonades before he rolls around!

Just like the Famous QLD Xmas Case Swaps


----------



## Pumpy (24/9/09)

townsville said:


> 1) And I got news for you too, once this is over, I'll go back to mystic world of Internet radio, Great beers, and living in Utopia.
> 
> 2) More to the world than Australia, and the listening audience testifies.
> 
> ...



Townsville ,

1)Dont go back to the mystic world of entertainment , stay in the real world 

2) Yes I know, let me guess mmmmmmm... China .( only Joking )

3) Lurking is not interactive.

Just because people disagree doesn not mean they have to dislike each other, is that one of the best things about a forum where opinions can be discussed and ideas developed ,sometimes people are right sometmes they are wrong .Have you never been in a pub in 'Utopia' and seen two freinds arguing a topic.

There are many brewers who are passsionate about thier brewing.
Look how CAMRA have revitalised Cask Ale in the UK but at the same time they have limited some innovations the publican wishes to do ,that may improve the Cask ale, like flooding the air space with CO2 to stop cask ale going off quickly .

Hope all goes well with the BB .

Pumpy


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (24/9/09)

Chappo said:


> See the wee little palm tree centre bottom?
> 
> So is the structure white sandstone?



I think the tree is actually a topiary shrub, not a palm tree...

The building is made of some adobe type stuff, and the minaret is made of brick. Totally awesome structure. 



This thread is making me think I should have got some marco-polo as well, just so I could make some witty postcolonial beer label.....


----------



## townsville (24/9/09)

>>>>1)Dont go back to the mystic world of entertainment , stay in the real world  
<<<<<<<<


But what about all tose people who as strange as it sounds, actually like to listen to me ramble on!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant disappoint


>>>>2) Yes I know, let me guess mmmmmmm... China .( only Joking )<<<<

Strange as it sounds, I do have a strong listener base in China


>>>>3) Lurking is not interactive.<<<<

It is when I talk to myself


>>>>Just because people disagree doesn not mean they have to dislike each other, is that one of the best things about a forum where opinions can be discussed and ideas developed ,sometimes people are right sometmes they are wrong .Have you never been in a pub in 'Utopia' and seen two freinds arguing a topic.<<<<

Its not you mate, I could carry on all day - Heck I do carry on all day. Been banned from more forums than I care to remember (got to love proxy sites, I just jump right back in)

Forums like this just bore the death out of me, thats all (elletist fellow that I am.)


>>>There are many brewers who are passsionate about thier brewing<<<<<

Oh I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


>>>>Hope all goes well with the BB .<<<<

I have lost count how many times I have done this, So dont see any problems, ALTHOUGH this is a first for getting them in from overseas.

Shout
Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (24/9/09)

I have also been asked by some "why do this, you dont come on this forum"

Well one thing I have loved about this hobby in the 30 plus years of brewing, is I am always learning new skills. Its amazing what you learn, and then realise you dont know a lot more. 

Even now after all these years the challenges remain. Buying hops cheap is no challenge. Organising a bulk buy works because we have a great community. No!!!! the challenge that has brought me out of "lurk mode" and is exciting is 

1. Can we organise something on this scale from Overseas
2. Gee I am soooooooo keen to try these Chinese hops its almost orgasm time

- I feel like a kid again with my first hop cones, about to throw them in the kettle. Haven't felt like that for a while. Its like getting some new rare kind of hop.

Its holds to another saying "Fear No Beer"

Graham L Sanders


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (24/9/09)

Pumpy said:


> Yep those lucky guys committed to a kilo of Marco Polo hops who are going to have to make a couple of hundred litres of some obscure beer ,Yoooooo !!!
> 
> From some guy who has only posted all but a few posts on this forum, who is just as obscure .
> 
> ...





h34r: :lol: :lol:


----------



## staggalee (24/9/09)

townsville said:


> >>>>1)Dont go back to the mystic world of entertainment , stay in the real world
> <<<<<<<<
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, so why were you banned from more forums than you can remember?

stagga.


----------



## Jez (24/9/09)

What quantities of hops are you & your radio mate getting Graham and are you paying the same prices as the rest of the list?

If yours are free because you organised the bulk buy nice work.

So we'll see you again this time next year when you've used up your free hops?

Jez


----------



## townsville (24/9/09)

staggalee said:


> Wow, so why were you banned from more forums than you can remember?



Oh dear, you haven't notices that I am opinionated, I can put people offside, polarise normally happy forums, I encourage people to break the law, a bit of a rebel

Anyone want a free Windows 7 with their hop order. Been using the final version, fully cracked and updated with 30 patches since end of July.Yes the RTM version. or what about a fully cracked version of Promash. Beersmith too if you like. I better stop!!!!!


Craftbrewer

Edit - anyone remember me getting a thread on getting cheap LPG pulled because I suggested you go to the .............. to get it filled


----------



## townsville (24/9/09)

Jez said:


> What quantities of hops are you & your radio mate getting Graham and are you paying the same prices as the rest of the list?
> 
> If yours are free because you organised the bulk buy nice work.
> 
> ...



Only getting a kilo of each to play with

Nope wont be getting it free, same price as you lot. If funds are ok, probably will "help" those a little who pack, and on the committee. If we get them real cheap, a gold coin or two will be in your delivery.


Will you see me next year. Well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if the love is there, and the demand. I will have this bulk ordering from China down pat!!!!!!!!!!

Craftbrewer


----------



## stillscottish (24/9/09)

Now that the dust has settled a little can I just say that I don't see this as being too different to what I and I'm sure a few others do at the moment. I.e. buy hops from your favourite retailer in as big an amount as you can to get a good price break, then repack them at home with your handy-dandy vac-packer and stash them in the freezer till required. I don't see the point in paying a premium for small packets of Hops when you can substantially reduce your costs by doing a little work yourself.

Campbell
just trying to drive my dollars further.

P.S. Thanks for all the info and help on the "other" forum years ago, Graham.


----------



## townsville (24/9/09)

stillscottish said:


> P.S. Thanks for all the info and help on the "other" forum years ago, Graham.



Yeh, those were good times. heaps of learning, advice was rock solid, no riff-raff, full of experts, just a solid forum for those really keen to learn how to brew.

The Australian HBD as i called it.

Its time had come and gone.

Craftbrewer


----------



## Franko (24/9/09)

jayse said:


> A couple cost factors
> Saaz hops are picked anually by the hands of lovely young goddesses.
> The chinese ones get pelletized in a machine which spends the off season processing rat bait pellets.



Best one so far love it lol :lol:


----------



## bum (24/9/09)

Pumpy said:


> Just because people disagree doesn not mean they have to dislike each other, is that one of the best things about a forum where opinions can be discussed and ideas developed ,sometimes people are right sometmes they are wrong



I agree with this sentiment 100% but I'm not sure it is borne in the reality of how this board works. Don't get me wrong, I think it is pretty great (well run, great info, great people, good laugh where appropriate) - I'm just not sure people are as willing to read opposing opinions as they are to post them.


----------



## Franko (24/9/09)

bum said:


> I agree with this sentiment 100% but I'm not sure it is borne in the reality of how this board works. Don't get me wrong, I think it is pretty great (well run, great info, great people, good laugh where appropriate) - I'm just not sure people are as willing to read opposing opinions as they are to post them.



isnt that the truth


----------



## staggalee (25/9/09)

townsville said:


> Yeh, those were good times. heaps of learning, advice was rock solid, no riff-raff, full of experts, just a solid forum for those really keen to learn how to brew.
> 
> The Australian HBD as i called it.
> 
> ...



Which forum was that, Graham?

stagga.


----------



## townsville (25/9/09)

Things more at break neck pace people 

To give us an idea for Mondays launch, those interested want to add if they want cascade and how much (want to see what demand.)and update their order if it changed Please dont add any new names, you will get your chance Monday. This exercise is to guage from existing orders the demand for Cascade, if your order has changed with all the info etc.

Yes I have kept those few who have pulled (may change their mind), and I assume you have read the terms and conditions.

NOTE: one of each if not changed will just mean 1 each of the first three hops, Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, If you want extra, be specific, and change the wording to say exactly what you want

Costs are close
while not set in stone these look extremely close (may round to the nearest dollar yet (and will give excess money returned in the packing)

Saaz/Cluster - $12.00 a kilo
Cascade - $12.50 a kilo
Marco Polo - $14.50 a kilo
I'll break this down when I have a little more information today

Nugget hop
if you want Nugget, knowing nothing about it, except it will arround Saaz price, then give me an indication too




QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

Current Totals:

60kg Marco Polo
59kg Cluster
80kg Saaz


----------



## TidalPete (25/9/09)

townsville said:


> Things more at break neck pace people
> 
> To give us an idea for Mondays launch, those interested want to add if they want cascade and how much (want to see what demand.) Please dont add any new names, you will get your chance Monday. This exercise is to guage from existing orders the demand for Cascade
> 
> ...



What happened to the Nugget (Post 413) Graham? 
Is it still available & if so can it be added to the above orders as well?

TP


----------



## townsville (25/9/09)

TidalPete said:


> What happened to the Nugget (Post 413) Graham?
> Is it still available & if so can it be added to the above orders as well?
> TP




All they have said is they have nugget, BUT haven't got AAU's or any other details at this stage. I didn't want to throw it in the mix as we dont knw anything about it 

BUT if you want Nugget, knowing nothing about it, except it will arround Saaz price, then give me an indication too

Graham


----------



## TidalPete (25/9/09)

townsville said:


> All they have said is they have nugget, BUT haven't got AAU's or any other details at this stage. I didn't want to throw it in the mix as we dont knw anything about it
> 
> BUT if you want Nugget, knowing nothing about it, except it will arround Saaz price, then give me an indication too
> 
> Graham



Thanks Graham. :icon_cheers: 
At a mere $12 Kilo i reckon it's worth a go even without full details.

TP


----------



## BusinessTime (25/9/09)

townsville said:


> All they have said is they have nugget, BUT haven't got AAU's or any other details at this stage. I didn't want to throw it in the mix as we dont knw anything about it
> 
> BUT if you want Nugget, knowing nothing about it, except it will arround Saaz price, then give me an indication too
> 
> Graham



I will be updating my order in a tick but one thing I noticed with the list as it stands is there are many 'one of each' quantities (myself included) is this too vague considering that another hop type has been added? Should we all be a little more explicit?


----------



## KillerRx4 (25/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg of all 3 varieties - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

Current Totals:

60kg Marco Polo
58kg Cluster
80kg Saaz 
1kg Cascade


----------



## Maple (25/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1 kg of each - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

edit: Updated including Killer's change


----------



## BusinessTime (25/9/09)

Maple said:


> QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
> Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
> AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
> ...



Updated


----------



## townsville (25/9/09)

BusinessTime said:


> I will be updating my order in a tick but one thing I noticed with the list as it stands is there are many 'one of each' quantities (myself included) is this too vague considering that another hop type has been added? Should we all be a little more explicit?



Good point

one of each if not changed will just mean 1 each of the first three hops, Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, If you want extra, be specific, and change the wording to say exactly what you want.

Graham


----------



## townsville (25/9/09)

Updated

keep adding to the list

To give us an idea for Mondays launch, those interested want to add if they want cascade and how much (want to see what demand.)and update their order if it changed Please dont add any new names, you will get your chance Monday. This exercise is to guage from existing orders the demand for Cascade and possibly Nugget, if your order has changed with all the info etc.

Yes I have kept those few who have pulled (may change their mind), and I assume you have read the terms and conditions.

NOTE: one of each if not changed will just mean 1 each of the first three hops, Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, If you want extra, be specific, and change the wording to say exactly what you want

Costs are close
while not set in stone these look extremely close (may round to the nearest dollar yet (and will give excess money returned in the packing)

Saaz/Cluster - $12.00 a kilo
Cascade - $12.50 a kilo
Marco Polo - $14.50 a kilo
I'll break this down when I have a little more information today

Nugget hop
if you want Nugget, knowing nothing about it, except it will arround Saaz price, then give me an indication too


----------



## QldKev (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


Change from 2kg to 1kg of each of first three and added both CASCASE and Nugget


----------



## rosswill (25/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each plus 2 kg of Cascade
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

Amend rosswill to include 2 KG of Cascade for rosswill


----------



## TidalPete (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


Batz order updated.

TP


----------



## NickB (25/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each plus 2 kg of Cascade
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

Updated my order


----------



## raven19 (25/9/09)

QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each plus 2 kg of Cascade
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each plus 1kg of cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


(raven19 added 1kg of cascade also above)


----------



## raven19 (25/9/09)

The last three above all updated at the same time and hence its not quite right now.

raven19, NickB, and TP all updated their orders.


----------



## Steve (25/9/09)

raven19 said:


> QldKev 2kg MARCO POLO, 2kg CLUSTER, 2kg SAAZ, QLD
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
> Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
> AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
> ...



Updated


----------



## TidalPete (25/9/09)

raven19 said:


> The last three above all updated at the same time and hence its not quite right now.
> 
> raven19, NickB, and TP all updated their orders.



Thanks raven19 I noticed that.
Could NickB, Steve, & yourself please update from my post (570) which posted one minute earlier than yours. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## QldKev (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 2kg each, QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each plus 2 kg of Cascade
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each plus 1kg of cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

Updated mine again....


----------



## NickB (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo, QLD
Steve 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each plus 1kg of cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

Should be correct now


----------



## Steve (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst, NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

Updated mine again TP from post 570


----------



## Beer&Kebab (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


----------



## bradsbrew (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of all 3. Bathurst,AND CASCADE NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

UPDATED MINE


----------



## Beer&Kebab (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


----------



## davelovesbeer (25/9/09)

Costs are close
while not set in stone these look extremely close (may round to the nearest dollar yet *(and will give excess money returned in the packing)
*
Saaz/Cluster - $12.00 a kilo
Cascade - $12.50 a kilo
Marco Polo - $14.50 a kilo
I'll break this down when I have a little more information today

Eagerly waiting for monday to add my name. But hey, I reckon for all the effort youve put in, keep the excess (if any) and buy a few beers for you and the boys for all the hard work


----------



## QldKev (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of all 3 varieties VIC, Melbourne
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


----------



## brettprevans (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


----------



## raven19 (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg of each, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


----------



## tomtoro (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


Updated my amounts since new varieties added. And a great big thanks to townsville and his co-conspirators.

tom


----------



## OzMick (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 3, QLD
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


----------



## Ross (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg of each Brisbane, QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

Cascade added

Cheers Ross


----------



## chappy71 (25/9/09)

If its not to late, could i get a kg of cascade and saaz!


----------



## OzMick (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

Ross posted after me and lost mine.


----------



## rosswill (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each plus 2 kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

Mine dropped off too. rosswill added 2 kg of cascade


----------



## Ross (25/9/09)

OzMick said:


> Ross posted after me and lost mine.




Sorry mate...


----------



## Steve (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg each Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of each - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

Just adjusted mine again.
Thanks Graham and all the guys willing to help with this. Much appreciated.
Cheers
Steve


EDIT - updated for Ozmick and Rosswill


----------



## OzMick (25/9/09)

Ross said:


> Sorry mate...



No problem, just don't want to miss out on clusters/nuggets if they're on offer!


----------



## Maple (25/9/09)

chappo71 said:


> If its not to late, could i get a kg of cascade and saaz!


As townsville mentioned this morning, if your not on the list (yet), just hang tight until ?monday?ish when the BB will open to the eager beavers who want in. I think it still may depend on the number of split&ship crew volunteers in Brissy


----------



## I like beer (25/9/09)

OzMick said:


> QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
> Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
> AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
> ...


----------



## Steve (25/9/09)

STOP! Its getting messy..... I Like beer update yours from my post #593

Cheers
Steve


----------



## crozdog (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of each QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


Updated my requirements + incorporated ILIKEBEER's


----------



## townsville (25/9/09)

Ok it may be messy, BUT it will this list we will use for the first round, and then add to it on Monday. I want to stagger the ordering over the week to avoid brain cramp. Please updaste this list

to remind for the lazy

Updated

keep adding to the list

To give us an idea for Mondays launch, those interested want to add if they want cascade and how much (want to see what demand.)and update their order if it changed Please dont add any new names, you will get your chance Monday. This exercise is to guage from existing orders the demand for Cascade and possibly Nugget, if your order has changed with all the info etc.

Yes I have kept those few who have pulled (may change their mind), and I assume you have read the terms and conditions.

NOTE: one of each if not changed will just mean 1 each of the first three hops, Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, If you want extra, be specific, and change the wording to say exactly what you want

Costs are close
while not set in stone these look extremely close (may round to the nearest dollar yet (and will give excess money returned in the packing)

Saaz/Cluster - $12.00 a kilo
Cascade - $12.50 a kilo
Marco Polo - $14.50 a kilo
I'll break this down when I have a little more information today

Nugget hop
if you want Nugget, knowing nothing about it, except it will arround Saaz price, then give me an indication too


----------



## marlow_coates (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
Jonnyanchovy 1kg saaz
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


Updated my requirements - swapped Cluster for Cascade now it is available  

So overall weights have not changed due to my alteration..
Marlow


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (25/9/09)

Cluster swapped for Cascade

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


----------



## Darkman (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


----------



## dth (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


----------



## phonos (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo.
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

Added 1kg Cascade.


----------



## etbandit (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

Added 1kg Cascade.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (25/9/09)

CLuster swapped for cascade AGAIN FFS

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. Saaz, QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


----------



## winkle (25/9/09)

Updated added 1kg cascade (sorry)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


----------



## phonos (25/9/09)

The totals are:

57kg - Marco Polo
55kg - Cluster
81kg - Saaz
31kg - Cascade
6kg - Nugget


as of post #608. Please update and include these in the list, as Graham has asked. Its a pain to count them each time!


----------



## bvandenderen (25/9/09)

BRYCE-1kg Marco polo and 1kg SAAZ...if I'm not too late


----------



## bvandenderen (25/9/09)

Bryce again...I'll take 1kg Nugget and 2 kg Cluster too if they are the same price


----------



## Wrenny (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld 


57kg - Marco Polo
54kg - Cluster
81kg - Saaz
32kg - Cascade
6kg - Nugget



Changed Cluster to Cascade


----------



## ratchie (25/9/09)

Wrenny said:


> QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
> Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
> AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
> ...


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (25/9/09)

Pumpy said:


> Where is Darren when you need him
> 
> Pumpy




The word on the street is that he may be having a short holiday from AHB again. Does the word Banned again mean something :lol: 

BYB


----------



## townsville (25/9/09)

OK, we are 99% certain of a start Monday. While costs are pretty certain to be arround the figure quoted we dont know what the Brisbane Port will charge the ship, and thus that charge passed down to us.

we have guessimated it, BUT we will cover ourselves.

Things to do and remember
1. EVERYONE - Orders will only be next Monday to Friday - Thats it. 
2. Payment will be three days after you are notified - dont pay dont get

Its a case of no mucking about.

3. Understand fully the risk 
4. I will buffering in about $2.00 a kilogram for the unexpected in the final cost. Should not need it, BUT better to be safe, Reimbuirsement of excess will be in delivery

Yes I have tried to account for everything, BUT its a minefield. \

5. Understand 20 kg lot orders. If an order does not make 20 kg it wont be ordered. PERIOD. Rememeber that


Now all the internet pro's Double check the company to your satidfaction its legit. It may not be (many hands make like work.).

What I have to do
1. finalise the price
2. update the Terms and conditions
3. organise everyone
4. get pissed tonight for getting myself involved into this

Graham Sanders


----------



## phonos (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each plus 1kg cascade QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld 

57kg - Marco Polo
54kg - Cluster
81kg - Saaz
33kg - Cascade
6kg - Nugget

(Updated totals with Ratchie's inclusion of Cascade)


----------



## bvandenderen (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each QLD
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld
Bryce 2kg Cascade, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg Nugget, 1kg Marco Polo (Melb)


----------



## jimmyjack (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld
Bryce 2kg Cascade, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg Nugget, 1kg Marco Polo (Melb)


----------



## Effect (25/9/09)

how about a wiki gets set up where everyone can change what they want to order instead of pumping out 40+ posts everytime everyone wants to add one item to their order...

Just a thought...


----------



## Steve (25/9/09)

Bryce

No new names to the original list. Wait until Monday and then add your name....(apparently).

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mattese (25/9/09)

We're not special enough to put our names on the list...


----------



## ham2k (25/9/09)

jimmyjack said:


> QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
> Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
> AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
> ...


----------



## Wrenny (25/9/09)

"5. Understand 20 kg lot orders. If an order does not make 20 kg it wont be ordered. PERIOD. Rememeber that"


I reckon if you lose one of your hops due to this rule, your other ones should be safe. Spread the pain. Don't want people losing out completely


----------



## townsville (25/9/09)

OK thats everyone

Lets STOP THERE

REPEAT LETS STOP

OK we have got now definitely that

1. You all are keen
2. There is demand for the new hops.

The order on this list is NOT FINAL. BUT THE PEOPLE ARE.

On Monday you will be invited to e-mail me (I must be mad) with your FINAL ORDER. I will give out bank deposit details, so you have til then to finalise your order. New people will come on board starting Monday.

Clear

Graham


----------



## townsville (25/9/09)

Final costs

Here you go, this is final

This is for everyone, especially those on the first round. Be very clear. Its broken down best we can.

TO BUY
Saaz/Cluster/Nugget - $5.80 a kilogram
Cascade - $6.00 a kilogram
Marco Polo - $7.50 a kilogram
Shipping - $1.00 a kilogram 

This is in USA dollars At 82 cents to the dollar, being conservative, you always loose a couple of cents on the transfer to other countries (yes I know the current rate is 86 cents), plus transfer fees

so in Australian dollars
Saaz/Cluster - $8.30 a kilogram landed
Cascade - $8.60 a kilogram Landed
Marco Polo - $10.40 a kilogram landed

_______________________________________________________________

Hop Licence - $125.00
Freight forwarding - 575.00

total $700

at 200kg thats $3.50 a kilo to clear the docks 

And lets say 25 cents a kilo for packaging, and then lets round it off to whole dollars for ease of management we get a final price before they send you the package off

Saaz/Cluster/Nugget - $12.00 a kilo
Cascade - $12.50 a kilo
Marco Polo - $14.50 a kilo

Thats the price landed at a guys house in Brisbane



OK we still dont know some charges, like the charge the ship itself charges the freight forwarder, or duty, or a heavens knows what.



I am charging $2.00 a kilogram for the unexpected. Its not expected to be needed, BUT its there "Just In case" The way I see it, this gives a good buffer for the unexpected.



ALL excess money will be refunded back to you with your delivery.

The way I see it, this gives a good buffer for the unexpected.



FINAL COSTS

 

*Saaz/Cluster/Nugget - $14.00 a kilo
Cascade - $14.50 a kilo
Marco Polo - $16.50 a kilo*


----------



## hairofthedog (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

just adding a couple of kg of cascade to my order


----------



## captaincleanoff (25/9/09)

I've only just looked at this thread, and would like a kilo of each!

can I still add to the list?


----------



## pdilley (25/9/09)

hairofthedog said:


> just adding a couple of kg of cascade to my order



QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


----------



## captaincleanoff (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg of each - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld
Captaincleanoff 1KG of each (Including Cascade) Sydney


----------



## beerDingo (25/9/09)

Late to reading and posting. Yes, this should have been about 5 pages back, but sorry, had to have my say. It was more enjoyable to read when it was off topic ;-p

<Flame suit on>
Everyone says the the LHBS makes a pittance off of AG brewers. This has been stated again and again.

I brew to make nice beer, cheap. And also enjoy the hobby. Part of this hobby, is to bring costs down as LOW as possible. Also another part of the hobby is experimentation, and trying new things. ie., new cheap hops. 

Even though I am more than happy to go in on a bulk buy, I still spend plenty of money at my LHBS. I have also brought a number of friends into this hobby, therefore creating more business for the LHBS. Even though I just got bags of grain in a bulk buy, i just ordered 20 odd kilo, and more hops yeast.

If the LHBS don't want to help us facilitate these kinds of bulk buys, then they are shooting themselves in the foot! I know if I had 1kg of hops available, I'd be needing to go the the LHBS to get more grain, yeast's and various other equipement, actually creating more business and revenue for said shop!

If Joe Blow can organize this (sorry Graeme), then it should be many times easier for someone already in the game! You don't have to store it, blah blah blah. Handle it exactly like a bulk buy, saving us money, yet creating a big chunk of revenue for yourself in a single hit! Plus all of the other sales you would make from bringing so many brewers to your shop!

One thing I feel that some retailers on this forum forget, is that they are leaving a bad taste in some customers mouth, by banging on about us taking food out of their children's mouth's! Would you rather we all stopped brewing and start buying megaswill??? If these hops are good, then this could in fact make you another revenue stream! 

<Flame suit off>


----------



## pdilley (25/9/09)

Sorry captaincleanoff,


you can not add your name to the list now, and you deleted my modification of my order


you can add it starting on Monday though!, the instructions on the bulk buy and when you can add your name is in this post here


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


Fixed List:

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 1kg of each Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


----------



## captaincleanoff (25/9/09)

Sorry BrewerPete, will get in on Monday!!

And I agree BeerDingo.. It has really pissed me off how retailers have shut down previous bulk buy attempts..


----------



## cozmocracker (25/9/09)

im changing my order

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1Kg Cluster 2Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 2kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


----------



## altone (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1kg Cascade 1Kg Cluster 1Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg of each, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 2kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld 

Slightly modified order


----------



## NickB (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1kg Cascade 1Kg Cluster 1Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 2kg saaz vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 2kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


Updating


----------



## townsville (25/9/09)

OK I have added the final Terms of condition on the Bulk Buy section.

Read carefully.

If you want to rant about this and that *do it here*.

The Bulk BUy thread will be strickly limited about the Buying of the hops and any information relating to it.

For the sanity of all involved, keep the two threads separate. 

Graham Sanders


----------



## DUANNE (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1kg Cascade 1Kg Cluster 1Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 1kg saaz 2kg cascade vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 2kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


Updating order


----------



## Leigh (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg CASCADE, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of each - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1kg Cascade 1Kg Cluster 1Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 1kg saaz 2kg cascade vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 2kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


Order updated


----------



## jimi (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg CASCADE, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1kg Cascade 1Kg Cluster 1Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 1kg saaz 2kg cascade vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 2kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 1kg of each. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


Order updated to clarify.

Running tally of each ??


----------



## Hogan (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg CASCADE, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1kg Cascade 1Kg Cluster 1Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg of each - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 1kg saaz 2kg cascade vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 2kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 2kg Saaz, 1 kg Cluster, 1 kg Marco Polo. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

Order updated & clarified.


----------



## KillerRx4 (25/9/09)

jimi said:


> Order updated to clarify.
> 
> Running tally of each ??



It doesnt matter. Only thing that matters about this list is the names. Our variety & quantity detalis will be submitted from Monday.


----------



## Maple (25/9/09)

KillerRx4 said:


> It doesnt matter. Only thing that matters about this list is the names. Our variety & quantity detalis will be submitted from Monday.


Not really accurate, from what I read of this. 

This is the 'pre-order'. i.e. names are locked to the list, and this is your opportunity to adjust your order to accommodate any changes in either quantity or variety. 

This list will then be used to lock in the confirmed quantities by those included. once this is done with the confirmed quantities there will be room to accommodate a 'second tranche' of orders that will be locked down in varietal quantities of 20kg. This will happen on Monday *OCT 5*. I think some are reading this as this coming Monday.

...or I could be totally off pace here, and misconstrued the details details, which I am happy to be corrected on.


----------



## townsville (25/9/09)

Well I did stuff up on tha calendar dates, I meant this monday

BUT

NO

lets cool heads remain, lets all digest the information, lets all check the company, lets all be happy with what we are doing.

Monday 5 October is kick off

Graham Sanders


----------



## townsville (25/9/09)

*Monday 5 October 2009*


----------



## KillerRx4 (25/9/09)

townsville said:


> OK thats everyone
> 
> Lets STOP THERE
> 
> ...


----------



## manticle (25/9/09)

oh my god how dare people buy stuff from places that are somewhere else the whole fabric of society will be destroyed.

Also I drank a Tsing Tsao the other day that may or may not have been made with Chinese hops. I've done it before too. I only have one head and no salmonella.

Just a teensy weensy bit of moral self righteousness going on in this thread, hither and thither.

Not involved but best of luck. Anyone who goes to this amount of effort on behalf of fellow brewers should be lauded, not flamed.

As for undermining local HB business - I think someone above made the point that it takes more than hops to make beer and the rest of the ingredients for said beer might come from.................

you guessed it - Australian retailers.

I'd just like to add to balance my argument - accusations of racism seem pretty over the top and unfounded. Very few of the arguments against seem to be based on racism, racialism or xenophobia to my mind.

It's a bulk buy. If someone else wants to brew with 2 kg of marco polo why on earth would you give a tin shit? Their beer, their money, their decision.


----------



## Doogiechap (25/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg CASCADE, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of each
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1kg Cascade 1Kg Cluster 1Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg Nugget, 1Kg of Marco Polo, 1 Kg of Saaz, 2Kg of Cascade - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 1kg saaz 2kg cascade vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 2kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 2kg Saaz, 1 kg Cluster, 1 kg Marco Polo. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


----------



## TidalPete (25/9/09)

Thank you Doogie.

It looks (By my dubious counting anyway) that we are half way to the magic 20kg of Nugget.
10Kg of Nugget to go. Get your arses into gear brewers.

TP


----------



## staggalee (26/9/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> Sorry BrewerPete, will get in on Monday!!
> 
> And I agree BeerDingo.. It has really pissed me off how retailers have shut down previous bulk buy attempts..



Well, if you know that for a fact, you must know who the retailers are? But they all deny it.
So who are they?
PM me if you don`t want to put it on the board.

stagga.


----------



## townsville (26/9/09)

Sorry for the confusion on the start up date, basically I didn't read the calender right.

To State again

*MONDAY 5 October 2009

*I am glad in a way too that its delayed a week

1. It allows everyone to do a poper check of the company
2. It allows everyone to properly read and understand the risks and benefits
3. It allows time for you to tell new comers, and new comers to come on board
4. It allows "the committee" to fine tune how we run this
5. It allows time to make sure we get the Importers licence before ordering
6. It makes the Hop Company wait, so its a form of another check to see how they respond.
7. It also allows all of you to check if I have missed anything

9 more sleeps

Graham Sanders


----------



## Maple (26/9/09)

TidalPete said:


> Thank you Doogie.
> 
> It looks (By my dubious counting anyway) that we are half way to the magic 20kg of Nugget.
> 10Kg of Nugget to go. Get your arses into gear brewers.
> ...


I get 9kg by my counting

MP 58kg
Saaz 83Kg
Cluster 55Kg
Cascade 49KG
Nugget 9kg


----------



## leiothrix (26/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg CASCADE, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of marco polo, cascade, saaz and cluster - NSW, Wollongong
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1kg Cascade 1Kg Cluster 1Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg Nugget, 1Kg of Marco Polo, 1 Kg of Saaz, 2Kg of Cascade - WA Perth
sinkas 1Kg of Each - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 1kg saaz 2kg cascade vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 2kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 2kg Saaz, 1 kg Cluster, 1 kg Marco Polo. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld 

Added some cascade for myself


MP 58kg
Saaz 83Kg
Cluster 55Kg
Cascade 50KG
Nugget 9kg


Edit: added totals in.


----------



## Nick JD (26/9/09)

I would guess we've all drunk huge amounts of beer made from Chinese hops. Ten thousand tonnes of hops surely aren't just servicing the Asian beer market - this stuff _must _be being bought by western breweries.

EDIT: scratch that. After looking into it, China's beer consumption is going to require hops be _*imported *_into China in the next few years!


----------



## sinkas (26/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg CASCADE, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of marco polo, cascade, saaz and cluster - NSW, Wollongong
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1kg Cascade 1Kg Cluster 1Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg Nugget, 1Kg of Marco Polo, 1 Kg of Saaz, 2Kg of Cascade - WA Perth
sinkas 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 1kg saaz 2kg cascade vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 2kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 2kg Saaz, 1 kg Cluster, 1 kg Marco Polo. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld 

Added some cascade for myself


MP 58kg
Saaz 83Kg
Cluster 55Kg
Cascade 51KG
Nugget 10kg


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (26/9/09)

Anyone here a lab tec or researcher with access to the equipment needed for analysing these hops for their acid/oil composition, and maybe for any heavy metals or toxic nasties while you're at it?? Long shot.... but worth a try.


----------



## arogers (26/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg CASCADE, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of marco polo, cascade, saaz and cluster - NSW, Wollongong
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1kg Cascade 1Kg Cluster 1Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg Nugget, 1Kg of Marco Polo, 1 Kg of Saaz, 2Kg of Cascade - WA Perth
sinkas 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 1kg saaz 2kg cascade vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of MP, Saaz, Cluster, Nugget, Cascade 5kgs total sydney
cozmocracker 2kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 2kg Saaz, 1 kg Cluster, 1 kg Marco Polo. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

Added nugget and cascade


MP 58kg
Saaz 83Kg
Cluster 55Kg
Cascade 52KG
Nugget 11kg


----------



## OzMick (26/9/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Anyone here a lab tec or researcher with access to the equipment needed for analysing these hops for their acid/oil composition, and maybe for any heavy metals or toxic nasties while you're at it?? Long shot.... but worth a try.



Quite possibly, but can't make any promises. Will ask around once I receive them, but should have access to people with experience in doing hop analyses starting in a few weeks time.


----------



## altone (26/9/09)

manticle said:


> oh my god how dare people buy stuff from places that are somewhere else the whole fabric of society will be destroyed.
> 
> Also I drank a Tsing Tsao the other day that may or may not have been made with Chinese hops. I've done it before too. I only have one head and no salmonella.
> 
> ...



Manticle, I think you and I are on the same wavelength most of the time ...

I too have often sampled Tsingtao beer - definately made with chinese grown hops (Have many chinese freinds)
same here - still only 1 head.

As for the hops .. what if 25g of Marco polo for bittering creates an awesome ESB ? 
will everyone jump on the bandwagon then?

Let those game enough try the damn things .., if they're garbage we'll let you, and everyone else we can, know.


----------



## ratchie (26/9/09)

regulator said:


> QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
> Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
> AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
> ...



updated my order


----------



## dre (26/9/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Anyone here a lab tec or researcher with access to the equipment needed for analysing these hops for their acid/oil composition, and maybe for any heavy metals or toxic nasties while you're at it?? Long shot.... but worth a try.




While you're at it, check the us, german, czech, english, uk and aus hops for heavy metals, pesticides and toxic nasties as well.......since we're all being cautious and all.


----------



## dre (26/9/09)

boddingtons best said:


> I too have often sampled Tsingtao beer - definately made with chinese grown hops (Have many chinese freinds) same here - still only 1 head.



I've had Tsing Tao many a times too. Still have 1 head here as well.

I've also had Belgian Lambics that smell like horse and taste infected. They actually used old/bad/cheesy hops in it!!! - Still have 1 stomach

Tried an Imperial american IPA as well - Still have 1 tounge


----------



## altone (26/9/09)

dre said:


> While you're at it, check the us, german, czech, english, uk and aus hops for heavy metals, pesticides and toxic nasties as well.......since we're all being cautious and all.




I remember seeing a report, I think in 2007 saying average lead levels in UK hops were above suggested WHO safe levels.
and a few more years ago german winemakers got in big trouble for adding glycol to their wines to improve mouthfeel.

Quality/purity issues abound worldwide.

Have you checked your local water supply for heavy metals/toxins?


----------



## manticle (26/9/09)

dre said:


> I've also had Belgian Lambics that smell like horse and taste infected. They actually used old/bad/cheesy hops in it!!! - Still have 1 stomach



My understanding is that lambics deliberately use aged hops.

I may have missed a deliberate subtlety in your post in which case I apologise for being slow.


----------



## altstart (26/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg CASCADE, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each QLD Brisbane
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of marco polo, cascade, saaz and cluster - NSW, Wollongong
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1kg Cascade 1Kg Cluster 1Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Duff 1kg Marco Polo 1kg Saaz, QLD
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg Nugget, 1Kg of Marco Polo, 1 Kg of Saaz, 2Kg of Cascade - WA Perth
sinkas 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 1kg saaz 2kg cascade vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 2kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 2kg Saaz, 1 kg Cluster, 1 kg Marco Polo. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld

Added some cascade for myself


MP 58kg
Saaz 83Kg
Cluster 55Kg
Cascade 51KG
Nugget 10kg 

Added my location details 
Cheers Altstart


----------



## bradsbrew (26/9/09)

Thanks for the heads up Mossy.(although it has disappeared some information should be left for all to read IMO) Think I've found No.1 of pricks to not have a beer with. 
BTW ya IPA and bitter were tops at BABBS mate.

Brad


----------



## DJR (26/9/09)

My 2c

If the chinese grow and sell hops then that's their business, it's up to the end consumer (in this case brewers/breweries) to decide if they want to use them.

It makes no difference whether we buy 1/2 ton of pellets to the overall health of the global beer market IMO and i reckon the only thing people have to fear about the "Loss of Aussie jobs" is that the mega breweries start sourcing the majority of their hops from there - with the prices who can blame them, especially when all the megas really want is alpha acid. Sure it's only 1c a glass or whatever but that adds up to a mega. I don't agree or disagree with that view, it's just the truth.

I'm not going to buy any because i don't need them, got more than enough in the freezer and no need to brew massive amounts of beer. That said i'd rather buy Czech Saaz, American Amarillo, German Hallertau etc, not because i'm being racist but because i reckon there is a reason the regions that created the strains still grow and sell them - they are best from that region. If I did need cheap hops sure i'd buy them but my days of brewing just to save a buck are well over nowadays. I get to make beer at home that tastes damn good at a fraction of the cost of the shop. Even if the fraction was 3/4 it's still good.


----------



## dj1984 (27/9/09)

My name has popped up on the list and i removed it a while ago??


----------



## Duff (27/9/09)

I'm out.

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg CASCADE, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each QLD Brisbane
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of marco polo, cascade, saaz and cluster - NSW, Wollongong
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1kg Cascade 1Kg Cluster 1Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg Nugget, 1Kg of Marco Polo, 1 Kg of Saaz, 2Kg of Cascade - WA Perth
sinkas 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 1kg saaz 2kg cascade vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 2kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 2kg Saaz, 1 kg Cluster, 1 kg Marco Polo. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld


MP 57kg
Saaz 82Kg
Cluster 55Kg
Cascade 51KG
Nugget 10kg


----------



## townsville (27/9/09)

UPDATE

Things are being fined tuned and all is going extremely well. 

THE LIST - All forget about it, and the amounts. As of the last post here above this thats the list I will use. This was a guide and I am satisfied we can more than fill a significant order. Please dont bother anymore. I am expecting now well over 300kg of hops.

What will happen procedure wish is a number of things.

1. The names only (GOT IT NAMES ONLY) will be put up on the BULK BUY page, with a number. This is all the information that will go up on that page. Its no-bodies business what you order, or how much. Thats the only infor about ordering that will show.

2. For your info and as a check, I will also put against the name when your invited to contact me about your order, when I receive contact from you, and when you pay. THIS IS YOUR CHECK that your not lost in the system.

3. Those who want to remain hidden will also be invited to contact me and given will be given a code on the list, like xxxxx so they can check.

4. New applicants will be invited to join at the end of the cue, and will be added to the list. As work load demands, I'll then invite those new people to contact me about ordering.

Back to organising this buy

Graham Sanders
Skype "craftbrewer"
craftbrewerat beagledot comdot au
http://radio.craftbrewer.org


----------



## DJR (27/9/09)

One other thing, are you sure you need an import licence for hop pellets, i imported about 20kg from the US a couple of years back and besides AQIS opening the package and slipping in some propaganda into the box about what can & can't be shipped all was cool. Mind you that was just via post.

LC and a few other importers have import licences etc but they are bringing in whole hops not pellets which doesn't need them. Just thought it a bit weird that you need it unless of course the hops aren't pellets but T-90 would indicate that they are..


----------



## sinkas (27/9/09)

I think maybe the commercial quantity might attract the need for a AQIS inspection, but I dont know,
ALso has anyone thought about duty, is there duty on hops, i'd assume so, coudl be up to 45%


----------



## Bribie G (27/9/09)

I haven't chirped up yet on the wider pros and cons but it struck me the other day that the second biggest brewery in NSW is well under way at Tuggerah. Now unless massive acreage of hops are being planted in Tasmania to prepare for the massive brewing schedule I wonder where they are going to source their hops from, and I betcha anything you like it won't be from the Hallertau. 

In the present purchase we are simply little mice clinging to the coat tails of a seismic shift in world trade and supply (hey that sounds a bit Chinese-ish!) and once the Chinese become more used to the idea of sending masses of hops to Oz I'm sure they will be exploring other avenues such as micros, if not doing so already, and I would guess that Chinese hops are a thing that we are going to see more and more of. 

The bigger picture is better for Australia, as I believe the Tuggerah brewery is mostly for export to the region. 

Old regime:
Joe farmer grows barley and sends it to Joe White. The container ship containing low value raw ingredient disappears over the horizon and a few months back reappears with Kirin and TsingTao on board produced by overseas workers

New regime:
Joe farmer grows barley and sends it to Joe White who trucks it to Tuggerah. A container ship arrives with hops. A few weeks later a container ship disappears over the horizon with a load of high value product made with Australian Labour.

If that's the way things have to be in a globalised economy then that's fine by me.


----------



## townsville (27/9/09)

BribieG said:


> I haven't chirped up yet on the wider pros and cons but it struck me the other day that the second biggest brewery in NSW is well under way at Tuggerah. Now unless massive acreage of hops are being planted in Tasmania to prepare for the massive brewing schedule I wonder where they are going to source their hops from,



I have been doing a little investigation by the way. Chinese hops have been coming into Sydney and Melbourne in decent quanities. As you say, with the volumn of beer being made, and the hops available in Aus, the big boys are importing. My drum is Carlton and Lion nathan are using them to top up local supplies.

So good chance we have already been drinking beer with chinese hops.

Mind you, they are just wafting a chinese hop cone over the boiling wort, NOT a aussie one.

Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (27/9/09)

DJR said:


> One other thing, are you sure you need an import licence for hop pellets, i imported about 20kg from the US a couple of years back and besides AQIS opening the package and slipping in some propaganda into the box about what can & can't be shipped all was cool. Mind you that was just via post.
> 
> LC and a few other importers have import licences etc but they are bringing in whole hops not pellets which doesn't need them. Just thought it a bit weird that you need it unless of course the hops aren't pellets but T-90 would indicate that they are..




I thiink personally you were lucky to get away with AQIS. More than likely its a bit like the alcohol import duty, they aren't worried about small amounts being imported. The warning letter is more "you know your doing the worng thing, we found the product, he is a reminder what our rules are" Probably because your allowed t-90 hops it was overlooked

Now as I understand it, the hop impoters licenence IS NEEDED, especially for significant quanties, and 300kg is significant. The licence describes where they come from, how they are processed, how they are shipped etc etc etc, all the gory details. Its to satisfy AQIS the hops would pass an inspection and actually dont need to be inspected. So getting the licence ensures a smooth transition thru the wharf. 

It doesn't mean AQIS wont do a random inspection, BUT if inspectors are on the wharf, and there are a number of containers, and they see, our one has all the right paperwork, it not high priority, as AQIS has already checked on the product BEFORE it leaves China, and it looks ok.

Oh yes they say they are T-90 pellets, and I certainly hope so, that whats we are describing on the licence form.

Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (27/9/09)

sinkas said:


> ALso has anyone thought about duty, is there duty on hops, i'd assume so, coudl be up to 45%




This is why again I am happy for this to start Monday week 5 October 2009. This gives time for everyone to ask questions, to make sure we have covered our bases.

Duty, and whether we have to pay, is one of those "unknowns " I was talking about. The first question is Customs duty, will we have to pay.If we are doing this as a wholesaler, and reselling to retailers, you bet we have to pay. And the full amount too I believe.

However this order will be coming in as a private order, for private use. We may or may not have to pay duty, and if so at a much lower rate, as its non commercial. Equally if no duty, then we have to pay GST anyway. So I have factored in 20% duty as a guess.

Again, it all depends what on our importers licence that affects how customs see it as well. So the licence really comes into play twice it seems.

Craftbrewer


----------



## Bubba Q (27/9/09)

In regards to the importation of hop pellets

Hop pellets are classified to heading 1210.20.00 in the Tariff act, duty rate is 5%

AQIS conditions for highly processed hop pellets state that an import permit is not needed, and they are not subject to mandatory AQIS inspection, they are however subject to random inspection to check that there are no non-commodity packaging concerns (timber, straw, bamboo etc)

The consignment may still be referred to AQIS for documentation checks, this means they may want to see packing declarations, manufacturer declarations, process charts, phytosanitary certificates etc.

The hops may also be subject to imported foods inspection and testing. If the consignment is hit for IFIP then you will need to present them with lot codes / production codes. They may place a hold on the goods whilst they send samples to labs for testing to see if they are safe for human consumption.

If this is your first ever import then customs may flag the cargo for examination as well to ensure that what you declare is being brought in is actually what you say it is. 

I would suggest you contact your freight forwarder / customs broker before going ahead with this shipment so that you can get all of this clarified before importation. If the consignment is held up because of documentary problems then you will be liable for any and all storage charges incurred at the freight depot.

Edit:
You will definately want confirmation about the need for an import permit, all I did was search through AQIS ICON database (http://www.aqis.gov.au/icon32/asp/ex_querycontent.asp) . You may wish to contact Plant Programs @ AQIS in Canberra for a written advice of the AQIS conditions for hop pellets.

Definately consult a Customs Broker before you go ahead with the shipment.


----------



## townsville (27/9/09)

Bubba Q said:


> You will definately want confirmation about the need for an import permit, You may wish to contact AQIS in Canberra for a written advice of the AQIS conditions for hop pellets.
> 
> Definately consult a Customs Broker before you go ahead with the shipment.



This is the problem. People who have imported hops say generally yes you need it, The Broker said we needed it, and my read of the initial AQIS site was I needed it. 

BUT a deeper read may say - no we dont. 

I worked in Govt for far two long and broke one of my own golden rules. "write to the buggers and ask, and get a written response back."

So have do so.

Mind you, we are only dealing with $125.00, BUT that 50 vents a kilo.

We shall see what the reply is Monday 

Craftbrewer


----------



## Pollux (27/9/09)

I won't change the list as it says above not to, but can my name now be removed please?

Cheers.


----------



## lokpikn (27/9/09)

QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
Leigh -1kg CASCADE, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ VIC, Melbourne
Ross 5kg each of all 4, QLD (includes Cascade)
Beer&Kebab 1kg of Marco, Saaz and Cascade - NSW
dth - 3kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade - Emerald, QLD
ham2k - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney, NSW
Chappo - 5kg each of all 3, QLD
BribieG - 1kg Cluster, 1kg Saaz, QLD
etbandit - 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1Kg Cascade - Melb VIC
Winkle - 1 kg MP. 1 kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade QLD
Batz- 1Kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marko Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
crozdog - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET, Sydney NSW
Gruntus - 2kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
L_Bomb - 1kg Saaz, 1kg CASCADE, WA Perth
Altstart 3kg of each QLD Brisbane
ratchie 1kg of each QLD Nambour
rosswill 1 kg of each + 2kg Cascade
OzMick 1 kg each of Saaz, Cluster, Marco Polo, Cascade, Nugget. QLD
Voota 2kg of all three - melbourne
peas_and_corn 1kg of each
jimmyjack 1 kg of each including Cascade and Nugget
BusinessTime 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade, 1kg Marco Polo - Sydney NSW
christmasbender 1kg each please - melbourne
Phonos 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cascade Sydney NSW
Pollux 1kg of each.
Marlow_coates 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - QLD, Brisbane
Jimi 1kg of Marco Polo, 1kg of Saaz, 1kg of Cascade - VIC, Colac
Leiothrix 1kg of marco polo, cascade, saaz and cluster - NSW, Wollongong
Maple 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster. 1kg Cascade - VIC, Melbourne
JonnyAnchovy 1kg saaz, 1kg Cascade - Sydney NSW
boddingtons best 1Kg Marco Polo 1kg Cascade 1Kg Cluster 1Kg Saaz - Melb VIC
Citymorgue2 1kg of Saaz, Marco Polo, Cluster - Melbourne, Vic
Darkman 1kg of all varieties + 1kg of Cascade, Melbourne
NickB 1kg Saaz, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Cascade, QLD
Steve 1kg of each, plus 1kg Cascade - ACT, Canberra
Katie 1kg of each - WA Perth
raven19 1kg of each, plus 1kg cascade. Adelaide, SA
marksfish. 1kg of each
Ilike beer 1kg of cluster, cascade, saaz, nugget - - Vic, Portland
Brewer Pete 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE, 1kg NUGGET - ACT, Canberra
Troopa 5Kg Saaz, 1Kg Marco Polo - NSW, Hunter valley
Doogiechap 1Kg Nugget, 1Kg of Marco Polo, 1 Kg of Saaz, 2Kg of Cascade - WA Perth
sinkas 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget - WA Perth
Redbeard 2kg Saaz Sydney NSW
Stillscottish 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, QLD
kram 1kg of each QLD
beerhog 1kg saaz 2kg cascade vic melbourne
hairofthedog 1kg of each plus 3kg cascade melbourne
regulator 1kg of each sydney
cozmocracker 2kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, 1kg Cluster, Canberra
DiscoStu 1kg Cluster, 1Kg Saaz, Sydney NSW
dj1984 1 kg of each Adelaide
tomtoro 2kg Saaz, 2kg Cascade, 1kg Cluster, 1kg Marco Polo, 1kg Nugget, Brisbane QLD
Hogan 2kg Saaz, 1 kg Cluster, 1 kg Marco Polo. Sydney, NSW.
Wrenny 1kg Cascade, 1kg Saaz, Brisbane Qld
Lokpikn 1kg of each, Nowra NSW near woolongong


MP 57kg
Saaz 82Kg
Cluster 55Kg
Cascade 51KG
Nugget 10kg


----------



## Maple (27/9/09)

townsville said:


> OK thats everyone
> 
> Lets STOP THERE
> 
> ...



'nuff said?



lokpikn said:


> QldKev 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 2kg CASCADE, (1kg NUGGET), QLD
> KillerRx4 - 1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg SAAZ, 1kg CASCADE. Penrith, NSW
> Brads brew -1kg MARCO POLO, 1kg CLUSTER, 1kg SAAZ, 1KG CASCADE, QLD
> AndrewQLD - 1kg Cluster 1 kg Marco Polo, QLD
> ...


This list represents the first tranche who will need to confirm their orders by email once this gets underway. After this initial period the "list" will be re-opened - less anyone who hasn't confirmed for others to add their names. 

I think everyone just needs to hang tight as this comes together, as you might appreciate, sourcing OS items that will be subject to customs scrutiny (given the organic nature of the items) is no small task. Graham has been pretty forth-coming with info as this progresses, I think we should just bear with him.

Pollux: in saying that, perhaps just send him a PM or email if you need to get off the list now, otherwise, once you don't confirm your order, you would be removed anyway. That's my understanding anyway.


----------



## townsville (27/9/09)

Maple said:


> Pollux: in saying that, perhaps just send him a PM or email if you need to get off the list now, otherwise, once you don't confirm your order, you would be removed anyway. That's my understanding anyway.



You sumed it nicely. We have a list, and were not changing it. People are wanting to be off then on, then off. So at present no need to e-mail me.

Its just a starting list of names. If you dont repsond when its published, your dropped and others move in. Other wise I will go spare with all the indecision.

Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (29/9/09)

UPDATE

Things are going well for Monday 5 October launch. We are testing everything so it works.

So what happens monday. The key to this buy is the "mythical List" The list should give you all the feedback you need, and reduce needless e-mails to me on "how is my order going"

Y= yes all ok
N= didn't respond so your out
W= waiting for you to respond 

the list would look something like this, (when I sort out how I post it) then on the BB forum, updated daily. The idea is you have constant feedback and saves me answering a ton of "what is happening with my order" questions

Who-------------------/ Invitation to Order/ Posted Email order/ Received Payment Received 

1 townsville -----------------------y------------------- y----------------------------------- y 
2 xxxxx ----------------------------y -------------------w ----------------------------------w 
3 yyyyy -----------------------------y ------------------y ----------------------------------w 
4 zzzzz -----------------------------y ------------------n----------------------------------- n 
5 aaaaa -----------------------------w -----------------w -----------------------------------w 

so in this example 
1townsville is fully ready to go, paid up and waiting
2xxxxx has e-mailed me with their order, BUT I haven't told then how to pay yet as I haven't processed their request
3yyyyy has been e-mailed their order, I have checked it, and contacted him with bank details BUT they haven't paid yet
4zzzzz was contacted with bank details, BUT not paid in time, so has been dropped from the ordering process 
5aaaaa has been added to the list, but has made no contact at all at this stage

To get on the list, all you will have to do FROM MONDAY is simply state on the Bulk Buy forum you want to be added. NOTHING ELSE. It will flow from there.

So the procedure will be
1. If your name is not already on the list, you ask to be put on in the BULK BUY FORUM - If you want to be private you will contact me [email protected] asking to kept secret.

2. When your name appears on the list, with n,n.n against it - YOU HAVE TWO DAYS TO CONTACT ME with your order [email protected] .
details to send
Name:
Name for list (Handle):
Order:
Cost:
Return Email:
Delivery Address:

3. When I get the order the list will change to y,n,n

4. I will send you Bank deposit details shortly. When you get those - YOU HAVE THREE DAYS TO PAY, with list changed to y,y,n

5. When you pay and I have checked the list will change to y,y,y

You should only contact me if you do something and it doesn't relflect on the list in a couple of days. This is your feedback your order is being processed

IMPORTANT NOTE
there will be a new e-mail addess to place orders etc. This is to ensure that only orders are there, and dont get lost with my other e-mails. This address is soley for the order

[email protected]

Any questions and more importantly, is it clear.

Craftbrewer


----------



## Sammus (29/9/09)

Just thought I'd point out that I think editing posts has a time limit on it of a couple hours or something, so updating lists might be a pita. I guess you could post a new list for each update. Another idea is to set up a non-editable-by-anyone-else google spreadsheet, and although googledocs has issues with people without google accounts (Even if its set to public) I'm pretty sure the 'published' html versions are ok. Like this

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=t5U...amp;output=html


----------



## townsville (29/9/09)

Sammus said:


> Just thought I'd point out that I think editing posts has a time limit on it of a couple hours or something, so updating lists might be a pita. I guess you could post a new list for each update. Another idea is to set up a non-editable-by-anyone-else google spreadsheet, and although googledocs has issues with people without google accounts (Even if its set to public) I'm pretty sure the 'published' html versions are ok. Like this



Thanks for that, BUT well ahead of you. I dont personally like a link to another site to check. Experience tells me that we should keep it all together.

So I will be keeping the list in the Bulk Buy section. I contacted the mods over the weekend on exactly your concern, wanting the ability to have a pinned list that only I could edit. It may or may not be possibile, dont know yet.

Best case
A pinned list at the start that I update daily.

Worst case
A new list appears each day.

are we happy with the concept of this list and procedures.

Craftbrewer


----------



## Scruffy (29/9/09)

Column for 'dispatched'?


----------



## townsville (29/9/09)

Scruffy said:


> Column for 'dispatched'?



Thanks for the idea mate. I personally dont see a need for it, when the ordering is over and done, there will be no action for a month while we wait for the hops. 

When we are ready to distribute, then a dispatch list can be drawn up.

Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (29/9/09)

Important Update

We have tested the system, the banking etc and it all works. 

Bigger news the last hurdle has been also overcome. Thats to your efforts we have saved on the licence fees. Yes we now dont need one. We are ready to go. We are clear accross the board, AQIS, Customs, shipping, supply and delivery

The costs of the hops remains the same, to give us now a very nice buffer for the unexpected. As stated a refund will come if we are excess, and with three of us watching finances, no-one is going to pocket the difference.

PLEASE READ THE CONDITIONS IN THE BULK BUY THREAD.

1. New orders will start Monday.

2. existing people already on the list ----------

Well you may be in for a surprise sooner than you think.

And I will be erasing all former correspondance I have had with anyone, re orders or intent of orders. This starts clean with the new e-mail address

Craftbrewer
[email protected]

NOTE NEW E_MAIL ADDRESS


----------



## marksfish (29/9/09)

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/9/09)

I'm certainly looking forward to this going ahead- it's a big job, Graham! You and all those helping out certainly deserve kudos.


----------



## kram (29/9/09)

Due to boredom I decided to search the web on Elimnatural. Their website has been up since Feb this year. The hop information comes from Hopunion with some slight editing to apply to the T-90 pellets. Hop Union

Xinjiang Baorun Agriculture Development Co., Ltd. have the same hop images, for aroma, bitter and extract. But at a higher res. They have a couple of listings on trading sites but no domain to themselves. Elim show up on trading sites also

This is Zhongxing Road, Ningbo, China according to a street search on Google Maps which is where Elim Natural are located according to their website.

This is where google maps has Ningbo Elim Natural located which looks slightly greener 

Elimnatural is also a registered user since Aug 20th at the Northernbrewer forum with zero posts

Haven't come across any feedback on them


----------



## Wrenny (30/9/09)

People in Brisbane willing to help, packaging and drinkies - Bethania

zzzzzzz - private
Mattese
BribieG - I work Afternoon shifts weekends but free most weekdays ,and able to put in about 3 hours labour on a weekend morning.
Davewaldo
Marlow_coats
TidalPete
Bradsbrew
Stillscottish - depends on my shift but work mornings or arvos, sometimes days off midweek. Kluger available for transport if required.
Winkle - car is useless though



Have taken myself off the list.


----------



## townsville (30/9/09)

Wrenny said:


> People in Brisbane willing to help, packaging and drinkies - Bethania
> 
> zzzzzzz - private
> Mattese
> ...




A quick reinder to Brisbane people. If anyone can help with packing, that allows us to order larger quanities. The benefits you get will be

1. No postage charges. You pick up dirrectly
2. You get your hops first. There will ne no local pickup. The poor person doing the work doesn't need people turning up at all hours
wanting their hops.
3. You get a treat for helping. We will sort that later, BUT drinks and food of some sort
4. Bring your beers for a beer swap.

Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (30/9/09)

kram said:


> Due to boredom I decided to search the web on Elimnatural. Their website has been up since Feb this year. The hop information comes from Hopunion with some slight editing to apply to the T-90 pellets. Hop Union
> 
> Xinjiang Baorun Agriculture Development Co., Ltd. have the same hop images, for aroma, bitter and extract. But at a higher res. They have a couple of listings on trading sites but no domain to themselves. Elim show up on trading sites also
> 
> ...



Great work

The image of the road had me worried for a very short time, the placement was between houses and a race track. BUT then you realise the road itself is a lot larger, and there are business addresses further up and down.

They seem legit (note the word seems). They are about, got business development sites promoting themselves. And hops are grown where they say. Its looks to m they are trying to get into the export market for the long haul. If it was a scam, its a lot of work for a very small return product. 

being the optumist, I take the information as "looking good"

Graham


----------



## marlow_coates (30/9/09)

People in Brisbane willing to help, packaging and drinkies - Bethania

zzzzzzz - private
Mattese
BribieG - I work Afternoon shifts weekends but free most weekdays ,and able to put in about 3 hours labour on a weekend morning.
Davewaldo
Marlow_coates -can help if hops arrive after Nov 15th, if not then beers for those helping
TidalPete
Bradsbrew
Stillscottish - depends on my shift but work mornings or arvos, sometimes days off midweek. Kluger available for transport if required.
Winkle - car is useless though


Just RE-updating my availability to help out.

Marlow


----------



## townsville (30/9/09)

kram said:


> Due to boredom I decided to search the web on Elimnatural. Their website has been up since Feb this year. The hop information comes from Hopunion with some slight editing to apply to the T-90 pellets. Hop Union
> 
> Xinjiang Baorun Agriculture Development Co., Ltd. have the same hop images, for aroma, bitter and extract. But at a higher res. They have a couple of listings on trading sites but no domain to themselves. Elim show up on trading sites also
> 
> ...



Dont you love it when the English translation doesn't quite hit the mark

Quote "We had been approved by National Greed Food Center"

And some are big companies - minimum order 5 metric tons

Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (30/9/09)

just for the curious as I was asked privately

The google map references given are for the company address, based on the coast near Shanghai. The green image in particluar is NOT hops, propbably rice.

The hops are actually grown in the Xingjiang area, thats right up in far North West of the country, where its green and clean.

Its like BHP. They have mines in Western Australia, BUt the company Office is in Sydney.

Shout
Craftbrewer


----------



## sinkas (30/9/09)

BTW how are the hops being shipped to AUS?


----------



## MarkBastard (30/9/09)

Holy crap I came to this thread a tad late.

So umm, I want hops at cheap prices and I don't care about my health or ethics. How do I achieve this???


----------



## townsville (30/9/09)

sinkas said:


> BTW how are the hops being shipped to AUS?



On a ship

By the way
this is the office in the hop growing region

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source...=16&iwloc=A

Craftbrewer


----------



## Supra-Jim (30/9/09)

I s'pose it's a little too much to expect a Google Street View in China?  

Cheers SJ


----------



## townsville (30/9/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Holy crap I came to this thread a tad late.
> 
> So umm, I want hops at cheap prices and I don't care about my health or ethics. How do I achieve this???




For people wanting to get it

Monday 5 October 

BULK BUY Section

Shout
Craftbrewer


----------



## Bribie G (30/9/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Holy crap I came to this thread a tad late.
> 
> So umm, I want hops at cheap prices and I don't care about my health or ethics. How do I achieve this???



Check in Next Monday where the existing list will be expected to honour their orders and pay for them. At the same time a reserve list will be assembled for late punters like yourself Mark and if people drop out of the original list, then the reservists will take their place. Also AFAIK if the eventual order gets big enough they'll need extra buyers to click the order up to the next sack. Just like the grain bulk buys.


----------



## MarkBastard (30/9/09)

No worries, I'll probably want 1kg of each saaz / cascade. I'll add my name to the list on Monday!


----------



## townsville (30/9/09)

BIG NEWS

THE BULK BUY IS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go to http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=37472

I have posted the current list AND AM NOW TAKING ORDERS. You heard right, lets get the ball rolling.

People not on the list can post their interest from Monday - NOT BEFORE

Let the madness begin

Craftbrewer


----------



## altstart (1/10/09)

People in Brisbane willing to help, packaging and drinkies - Bethania

zzzzzzz - private
Mattese
BribieG - I work Afternoon shifts weekends but free most weekdays ,and able to put in about 3 hours labour on a weekend morning.
Davewaldo
Marlow_coates -can help if hops arrive after Nov 15th, if not then beers for those helping
TidalPete
Bradsbrew
Stillscottish - depends on my shift but work mornings or arvos, sometimes days off midweek. Kluger available for transport if required.
Winkle - car is useless though
Just RE-updating my availability to help out.
Marlow 
Altstart will bring beer


----------



## TidalPete (1/10/09)

altstart said:


> People in Brisbane willing to help, packaging and drinkies - Bethania
> 
> zzzzzzz - private
> Mattese
> ...



Updating my details.

TP


----------



## townsville (3/10/09)

Just a reminder that NEW ORDERS for the Great Chinese Hop buy 2009 will only be available from Monday 5 October to Friday 9 October 2009.

Look up the Bulk Buy section to read Terms and Conditions. 

If your interested look up the Bulk Buy Section on Monday

Graham Sanders
Craftbrewer


----------



## TidalPete (3/10/09)

People in Brisbane & surrounds willing to help, packaging and drinkies - Bethania

zzzzzzz - private
Mattese
BribieG - I work Afternoon shifts weekends but free most weekdays ,and able to put in about 3 hours labour on a weekend morning.
Davewaldo
Marlow_coates -can help if hops arrive after Nov 15th, if not then beers for those helping
TidalPete - Avaible any day. Will need a lift from & back to Bethania Railway Station. 
Bradsbrew
Stillscottish - depends on my shift but work mornings or arvos, sometimes days off midweek. Kluger available for transport if required.
Winkle - car is useless though
Just RE-updating my availability to help out.
Marlow 
Altstart will bring beer
Batz

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Found another helper.

TP


----------



## reviled (3/10/09)

Theyre doing cascade now?? :unsure: 

Hmmm, be interesting to see if its closer to the US or NZ variety, or if its yet again a completely different hop


----------



## townsville (4/10/09)

Well the next radio program, out tommorrow, I give both sides their air time as the rants continue about The Great Chinese Hop Buy 2009, and whether its a good thing or not.

Both sides get a good airing

Craftbrewer
Graham Sanders
http://radio.craftbrewer.org


----------



## townsville (4/10/09)

And a reminder, 

orders open for The Great Chinese Hop Buy 2009 from this Monday til Friday only. 

Its a strict first in best dressed policy. Those who leave their ordering or payments til late may miss out. We already have 200kg of hops already confirmed and paid for, so regardless what others say, THIS ORDER IS GOING THRU.

Remember From Monday til Friday only.

Its in the Bulk Buy Section

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=37472

Craftbrewer


----------



## chappo1970 (4/10/09)

townsville said:


> ...Both sides get a good airing




Really? Which side again got the airing? h34r: :lol:


----------



## marlow_coates (4/10/09)

People in Brisbane & surrounds willing to help, packaging and drinkies - Bethania

zzzzzzz - private
Mattese
BribieG - I work Afternoon shifts weekends but free most weekdays ,and able to put in about 3 hours labour on a weekend morning.
Davewaldo
Marlow_coates -can help if hops arrive after Nov 15th, if not then beers for those helping
TidalPete - Avaible any day. Will need a lift from & back to Bethania Railway Station. 
Bradsbrew
Stillscottish - depends on my shift but work mornings or arvos, sometimes days off midweek. Kluger available for transport if required.
Winkle - car is useless though
Altstart will bring beer
Batz



My name appearred twice, along with my comment regarding updating my status (if you copy and add to this please don't include this line  )


----------



## townsville (4/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Really? Which side again got the airing? h34r: :lol:



Mate, BOTH SIDES GOT IT

I am going to cop even more crap now, as both sides wont be happy

Graham
http://radio.craftbrewer.org


----------



## breaky (5/10/09)

Graham says 

"The orders are in 20 kg lots, so if an order is not up to the 20 kg mark, it will NOT be ordered. ie If we have a total of 65kg of Saaz hop for instance, we will be ordering only 60 kg. What will happen is the last 

people to place and pay for their order (that 5 kg) will MISS OUT if thats the case (and naturally get their money back)."


Hmmm,

That means anything up to the last 19 people on the list for any one hop my miss out . Wouldnt it be easier to just count the hop orders and cut it off at 20 paid for? AT least then there would be no sending off money and having to re-inburse all those people!

breaky


----------



## Maple (5/10/09)

breaky said:


> Graham says
> 
> "The orders are in 20 kg lots, so if an order is not up to the 20 kg mark, it will NOT be ordered. ie If we have a total of 65kg of Saaz hop for instance, we will be ordering only 60 kg. What will happen is the last
> 
> ...


I think townsville is trying to accomodate that, given he mentioned the Nugget cut-off. I'm sure there is a process set up to minimise the funds transferring, but I'll leave that to the ones in the know.


----------



## Leigh (5/10/09)

Assuming the process doesn't change from the order I placed:

1. Register interest to order
2. Get invited to order
3. Place order
4. Order is accepted and invitation to pay
5. Pay

So you see that between steps 3 and 4, the _Committee_ will be able to say "sorry, we are no longer accepting orders for hop x"

edit: spilleng


----------



## breaky (5/10/09)

Leigh said:


> Assuming the process doesn't change from the order I placed:
> 
> 1. Register interest to order
> 2. Get invited to order
> ...


 yes, I agree that would make sense, but thats exactly my point - thats NOT what he said- "*What will happen is the last

people to place and pay for their order (that 5 kg) will MISS OUT if thats the case(and naturally get their money back)."
*
Note he says 'they will get their money back'. Iwas just pointing that there is an easier way

breaky


----------



## townsville (5/10/09)

Leigh said:


> Assuming the process doesn't change from the order I placed:
> 
> 1. Register interest to order
> 2. Get invited to order
> ...



Isnt it GREAT that there are people who actually see the logic in what we are doing

Restores my faith in the brewing community

Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (5/10/09)

And now to wait for the sit to hit the ceiling

Yes the next Radio show is up, Lots of talk on the Great Chinese Hop Buy 2009, where I do give both sides their chance to say why they hate it, or love it. If your really sick you can listen to last two where I had my personal rant on the buy.

You decide who is right

Craftbrewer

Graham Sanders
Skype : craftbrewer
radio show ; http://radio.craftbrewer.org


----------



## MarkBastard (5/10/09)

Ahahahaha I love this radio station mate. Hahahaha currently up to the bit about Australian supply chains ripping us off, love the hardcover book reference.


----------



## townsville (5/10/09)

I personally thought the argument was very logical and convincing.

Craftbrewer


----------



## chappo1970 (5/10/09)

townsville said:


> Mate, BOTH SIDES GOT IT
> 
> I am going to cop even more crap now, as both sides wont be happy
> 
> ...



Looky what I caught! A Sanders Fish!







:lol:


----------



## MarkBastard (5/10/09)

townsville said:


> I personally thought the argument was very logical and convincing.
> 
> Craftbrewer



Without a doubt. Nothing annoys me more than any business treating their customers like a gravy train. I understand the local homebrew store isn't a major bank with a CEO that's charging extraordinary account keeping fees, but once they start trying to control the market they lose respect.

If the local HBS isn't comfortable with these measures, they need to not immediately react, but instead ask themselves why it's happening and what they can do from stopping it happen again. They'd be also wise to play on their strengths.


----------



## Fourstar (5/10/09)

C'mon guys,

Start ordering the Marco Polo! I want to see what these hops are like... Who knows, they might be pelletised GOLD! :lol:


----------



## OzMick (5/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> C'mon guys,
> 
> Start ordering the Marco Polo! I want to see what these hops are like... Who knows, they might be pelletised GOLD! :lol:



Absolutely! And even if everything else turns out crap, the alpha content should ensure these are a safe bet, even if just a bittering hop.


----------



## oldbugman (5/10/09)

marlow_coates said:


> But I doubt you would use your own faeces to fertilise your own garden.


I piss on my lemon tree.

Lemons taste great. Wouldnt bleach them though.


----------



## kram (5/10/09)

Good show again Graham. Haven't listened to any since May when my brewing depression started. Had me laughing as usual and for good reason.

It would be interesting to know if any of the negative (you're killing Australia) feedback providers have purchased electronic equipment, or basically anything from a Chinese manufacturer


----------



## marksfish (5/10/09)

you would be pushing ball bearings uphill with a pitchfofk to buy anything without any chinese content these days!


----------



## goomboogo (5/10/09)

I've only listened to one episode of the craftbrewer internet show. It was August this year and there was a segment on CO2. The hosts claimed that it is almost impossible to purchase CO2 cylinders these days. They believe that your only chance is being lucky enough to find a second hand cylinder. They went on to push the fire extinguisher route. All this may come as a surprise to the many retailers selling new CO2 cylinders.

If this is the standard of the information being disseminated by this show I will give it a miss.


----------



## Darren (5/10/09)

goomboogo said:


> They went on to push the fire extinguisher route. All this may come as a surprise to the many retailers selling new CO2 cylinders.




Just wondering where the cylinders are being filled? None of the major C02 "rental" companies here will fill a cylinder unless it is their own.

Therefore, is there a difference between a cylinder (ex-fire extinguisher) being filled by a supplier of C02 and a new cylinder supplied by a homebrew shop?

cheers

Darren


----------



## bum (5/10/09)

Maybe it is just how things work in the places I've been to but I thought LHBS that sell cylinders also do refills.


----------



## pdilley (5/10/09)

Oh I liked the vote with your wallet idea. It kind of dismantles the supply chains hold over the retailer if they both lose out over consumers getting educated and going elsewhere.


Fourstar! Mate I'm already on Marco Polo, I want to know what these are like as well and am willing to put my money where the mouth is  Wish more of us would be ballsy to brew outside the style guide.


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Sammus (5/10/09)

Darren said:


> Just wondering where the cylinders are being filled? None of the major C02 "rental" companies here will fill a cylinder unless it is their own.
> 
> Therefore, is there a difference between a cylinder (ex-fire extinguisher) being filled by a supplier of C02 and a new cylinder supplied by a homebrew shop?
> 
> ...



Most of the MKOL cylinder outlets do filling, only to proper CO2 cylinders though. ie not to cut up modified fire extinguishers.


----------



## townsville (5/10/09)

Darren said:


> Just wondering where the cylinders are being filled? None of the major C02 "rental" companies here will fill a cylinder unless it is their own.
> 
> Therefore, is there a difference between a cylinder (ex-fire extinguisher) being filled by a supplier of C02 and a new cylinder supplied by a homebrew shop?
> 
> ...




You got it in one.

They are totally different cyclinders the LHBS have compared to the fire extinguishers.

Many many people prefer and use the ex-fire exinguishers. I remember when BOC flogged a lot of old CO2 cyclinders to LHBS, then did the dirty on them by then not filling them.

Most brewers up this way solely use ex-fire ex's as their CO2, as they are easy filled, cheap and if you get the steel ones, last a lifetime. 

Then again, I NEVER try to please the masses - you get my opinion on the radio program, and if you dont like it, dont listen - I am not making you listen to it.

BUT this is a Chinese Hop Buy forum, so back to this HUGE HOP BUY that it seems everyone wants to fail.

When this succeeds, I just want all the negative farts out there, to blow one my way and say "GOD that Ego-Headed Brewer is good"

Craftbrewer


----------



## bum (5/10/09)

townsville said:


> this HUGE HOP BUY that it seems everyone wants to fail.



Looks like there's a lot of names on the list to me.

Don't let any nay-sayers get you down. A lot of people are gonna have fun brewing something different thanks to your efforts.


----------



## townsville (5/10/09)

bum said:


> Looks like there's a lot of names on the list to me.
> 
> Don't let any nay-sayers get you down. A lot of people are gonna have fun brewing something different thanks to your efforts.



Those that know me will know what I will say

For those that dont

"haven't met a brewer yet who can get me down, put me down and keep me down"

many have tried, and failed

Craftbrewer


----------



## dr K (5/10/09)

> Wish more of us would be ballsy to brew outside the style guide.



Pete, I think most people actually do brew outside the style guidlines.
The guidlines (and here I refer to BJCP) are merely that, guidlines.
They are no doubt very helpfull if you wish to brew a particular style of beer.
They are certainly extremely helpfull to judges in judging a beer in a comp. 
Of course we all brew good beer, not much sense in brewing if we did not.
The great thing about the guidlines is that they give a basis on which to compare beers in a competition, a good brewer should be able to brew within those guidlines and have their beer evaluated against like beers. New beer styles are emerging all the time and no doubt varietys lke Marco Polo will be part of the emergence, who ever heard of Galaxy 3 yeras ago or Amarillo 7?

K


----------



## browndog (5/10/09)

What is the go with the Craftbrewer radio session links, when I click on them nothing happens, or if I try to save as, it will only save as a html link, is there a problem with the site or am I doing something wrong?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Bribie G (5/10/09)

Spot on Dr K. I love NZ hops but there isn't a category yet for New Zealand Pilseners (Green Bullet, BSaaz etc etc) despite the fact that NZ produces some brilliant hops that puts big Cousin Australia to shame. And they are still fighting over what constitutes a Scottish 70/- versus an 80/-

I make a killer Cameron's Strongarm tribute but just try entering that as an ESB in a BJCP based comp and see where it would end up, yeah.




:icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (5/10/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> Fourstar! Mate I'm already on Marco Polo, I want to know what these are like as well and am willing to put my money where the mouth is  Wish more of us would be ballsy to brew outside the style guide.
> Cheers,
> Brewer Pete



Completly agree. Too many naysayers in their foxholes scared of this new fangled Chinese hop Marco Polo! The funny thing is, i bet these Saaz and Cascade everyone is buying up on (including myself) taste nothing like their big brother. (Much like NZ Cascade or Southern/Pacific Hallertau)! People fear change/something new, unless its coming from their backyard (Galaxy) or something tried and true, (Amarillo) in JSGA. People are not willing to shell out PENNIES for a gamble on a Kg of possibly decent hops.

End rant. Time for another TTL :beerbang:


----------



## kram (5/10/09)

browndog said:


> What is the go with the Craftbrewer radio session links, when I click on them nothing happens, or if I try to save as, it will only save as a html link, is there a problem with the site or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Not sure if you're doing something wrong, try saving this link http://radio.craftbrewer.org/shows/October1-09.mp3


----------



## skippy (5/10/09)

god im getting sick about reading about this frickin hop buy...


When will it end??


----------



## browndog (6/10/09)

kram said:


> Not sure if you're doing something wrong, try saving this link http://radio.craftbrewer.org/shows/October1-09.mp3



Thanks Kram!


----------



## pdilley (6/10/09)

As an alternative it is on iTunes as well so if you have that you can search in the podcast section to find it. Towny needs to work on the mp3 tags I believe as most podcast titles come up labeled Unknown for some reason but that's a minor thing as it still plays.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## townsville (6/10/09)

browndog said:


> What is the go with the Craftbrewer radio session links, when I click on them nothing happens, or if I try to save as, it will only save as a html link, is there a problem with the site or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




To listen to the longest running, beer radio program in thw world

http://radio.craftbrewer.org

Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (6/10/09)

skippy said:


> god im getting sick about reading about this frickin hop buy...
> 
> 
> When will it end??




Want to know the REAL SCARY THING

I might do this again depending on demand

Craftbrewer


----------



## Fourstar (6/10/09)

townsville said:


> Want to know the REAL SCARY THING
> I might do this again depending on demand
> Craftbrewer



If the product is tip top, im sure you will have PLENTY of repeat buyers! (Including some of the naysayers i'd say!)


----------



## dpadden (6/10/09)

skippy said:


> god im getting sick about reading about this frickin hop buy...
> 
> 
> When will it end??



Here's an idea....don't click on the thread :huh:


----------



## MarkBastard (6/10/09)

Paddo said:


> Here's an idea....don't click on the thread :huh:



You're an ideas man Paddo :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (6/10/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> You're an ideas man Paddo :icon_cheers:



:icon_offtopic: 
"Hey Dad! I dug another hole!"

"Thats great son!"


----------



## MarkBastard (6/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> "Hey Dad! I dug another hole!"
> 
> "Thats great son!"



Excellent work. Is it big enough to chuck the naysayers in?


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

"I dug another hole...but it filled up with whingers."


----------



## townsville (6/10/09)

bum said:


> "I dug another hole...but it filled up with whingers."




Know what you mean, I have it worse, I keep digging up the ones already buried

Craftbrewqer


----------



## manticle (6/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Completly agree. Too many naysayers in their foxholes scared of this new fangled Chinese hop Marco Polo!



I'd be in but I have nowhere to store a kg of hops.

If you need an extra kg just to get a hold of them but could store some for me I don't mind throwing in if it gets you closer to the target.


----------



## Bribie G (6/10/09)

I don't have a mill or a march pump so I never click on the Grain Bulk buy threads or the recent March pump thread. That way it's just another line of text at the top of the page in the "Latest threads" window and I don't need to waste my time reading stuff that I'm not going to participate in anyway.


----------



## Scruffy (6/10/09)

For those with an attention sp....


...might be of some interest?


----------



## Bribie G (6/10/09)

Brilliant work Scruffy. That article is exciting reading, these jokers are really on the ball. Interesting that their technology and advisors come from Eastern Europe e.g. Czech republic. Also I note that as their systems improve they are aiming to change their current crop of 90% bittering to 10% aromatic, and achieve 70% bittering to 30% aromatic. 

So the speculation that 'they are only in it for the alpha' doesn't hold water. 

Also I see that the crop is tended by strapping healthy Uighur mommas  Now I'm getting excited for the arrival


----------



## skippy (6/10/09)

townsville said:


> Want to know the REAL SCARY THING
> 
> I might do this again depending on demand
> 
> Craftbrewer




why don't you start up a business if this hop things so successfull, and have a link to your site from this board so if people want to order hops they can do so. It would save you having to use the board!!!


sp.


----------



## Fourstar (6/10/09)

skippy said:


> why don't you start up a business if this hop things so successfull, and have a link to your site from this board so if people want to order hops they can do so. It would save you having to use the board!!!
> 
> sp.



I have my doubts it would be a viable business, moreso a hobby at these costs. If Townsville began inporting them and jacking up the cost for profit by selling on here, it probabaly wouldn't be worth his time as another one of us on here would just end up organising another bulk buy from the manufacturer anyway. A dog eat dog world.


----------



## kram (6/10/09)

skippy said:


> why don't you start up a business if this hop things so successfull, and have a link to your site from this board so if people want to order hops they can do so. It would save you having to use the board!!!
> 
> 
> sp.


Do you even understand the concept behind a bulk buy?


----------



## townsville (6/10/09)

kram said:


> Do you even understand the concept behind a bulk buy?




I doubt it from the posting.

he thinks for some strange reason I am out to make money on this

FOLISH BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Craftbrewer


----------



## brettprevans (6/10/09)

in regards to the OP 'what's next'....Imported Chinese Flats is what's next


----------



## reviled (6/10/09)

BribieG said:


> Brilliant work Scruffy. That article is exciting reading, these jokers are really on the ball. Interesting that their technology and advisors come from Eastern Europe e.g. Czech republic. Also I note that as their systems improve they are aiming to change their current crop of 90% bittering to 10% aromatic, and achieve 70% bittering to 30% aromatic.
> 
> So the speculation that 'they are only in it for the alpha' doesn't hold water.
> 
> Also I see that the crop is tended by strapping healthy Uighur mommas  Now I'm getting excited for the arrival



Even if they are only 'in it for the alpha' whats wrong with that? Look at some of the high alpha bittering hops from the US which still have awesome aroma properties, think of columbus, simcoe, chinook :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fourstar (6/10/09)

reviled said:


> ...simcoe, chinook



I think someone wet their pants! :icon_drool2:


----------



## reviled (6/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> I think someone wet their pants! :icon_drool2:



I hope you didnt intentionally leave out columbus? :unsure:


----------



## Fourstar (6/10/09)

reviled said:


> I hope you didnt intentionally leave out columbus? :unsure:



h34r: Havn't been there....


----------



## Maple (6/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> h34r: Havn't been there....


That's the cousin's closest cousin, so i hear. Wicked mad hop. Go there...fast!


----------



## Bribie G (6/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> in regards to the OP 'what's next'....Imported Chinese Flats is what's next


My brother in law's neighbours over the road in Beacon Hill, Sydney, built a shell of a house and then several Chinese containers arrived with a completely made-up set of toilets, showers, doors and knobs FFS , plumbing, air conditioning and even the remote control sliding security gate out front ..... Mind it took local tradies a month to get the stuff to interface with Sydney infrastructure and modify things like the wiring and power points to Australian standards and get the Warringah building inspectors to sign off on it all, but apparently he got out of the deal for half the price of buying Australian. Gate broke down after a month however :lol:


Here's an idea, there's a Sydney North Shore guy who hops on the forum from time to time, Fermented - top bloke and I had a piss up with him and his lovely Chinese wife at James Squire in February. She's from a fairly entrepreneurial upper class family in China and they spend a lot of time there, and Fermented does a lot of importing at good prices, that's what he does. He might be a guy to contact re shipping, customs, agents whatever for future buys and maybe for more than 'just' hops. He would be a mine of good info.


----------



## beachy (6/10/09)

as this seems a thread where it is ok to pesonally attack anyone who dares disagree with the current hop buy i thought i would put my opinion and see if mr townsville and his loyal followers can "'bury" me too(hopefully with better answers than, go away troll, look at your post count before having an opinion,you must be pissed or mind your own business)

firstly to all those people who say look where your shirt or tv come from to justify this buy i want to ask you did you buy your shirt/tv etc from a retailer in AUSTRALIA who employes people in AUSTRALIA who spend their wages in another retailer in AUSTRALIA and on it goes (i think there is a pattern forming there) OR did you buy it DIRECT from the overseas manufacturer after asking all your neighbours " hey who wants a cheap tv with no warranty"?? i also hope that none of you people have a family member who works in ANY retail shop selling anything(hardware,food,clothing,car parts,etc,etc)

secondly doesnt anyone think it is strange with the current world hop shortage that this company has a fresh supply of two of the most prized hops in the world in cascade and saaz AND they are prepared to basically give them away (compared to what they should be worth to a brewery if they are good quality and what the label says they are) to australian home brewers? has anyone involved in this heard the saying if it sounds too good to be true......

thirdly surely this buy is way bigger than what is meant to be ADVERTISED through this forum and as such is seriously damaging the retailers that SPONSOR this forum it would seem that these sponsors are not actually very valuable to the existance of this forum if this blatent attempt to hurt them is allowed to continue? 

finally i suppose if all the above sponsors close or havent got the money to be a sponsor there will always be mr townsville ready to save the masses and the lone sponsors slogan might be TOWNSVILLE HOMEBREW "cheap and nasty brewing supplies no guarantee,no commitment,only available when i need my massive ego stroked" :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

At least one of the above sponsors is in on the buy. I don't think you need to worry on their behalf too much.

As for your other points - what Australian based retailers even sell these Chinese grown varieties? Makes your point look pretty jingoistic, cobber.

[EDIT: Don't ever look at eBay, beachy. You'll have a stroke!]


----------



## bradsbrew (6/10/09)

beachy said:


> as this seems a thread where it is ok to pesonally attack anyone who dares disagree with the current hop buy i thought i would put my opinion and see if mr townsville and his loyal followers can "'bury" me too(hopefully with better answers than, go away troll, look at your post count before having an opinion,you must be pissed or mind your own business)
> 
> firstly to all those people who say look where your shirt or tv come from to justify this buy i want to ask you did you buy your shirt/tv etc from a retailer in AUSTRALIA who employes people in AUSTRALIA who spend their wages in another retailer in AUSTRALIA and on it goes (i think there is a pattern forming there) OR did you buy it DIRECT from the overseas manufacturer after asking all your neighbours " hey who wants a cheap tv with no warranty"?? i also hope that none of you people have a family member who works in ANY retail shop selling anything(hardware,food,clothing,car parts,etc,etc)
> 
> ...



1. One of said sponsors is also involved in said bulk buy.
2. All of my salary is spent in retailers/companies/banks. I have spent ******* $42.50 on an overseas companies.
3. Lets line up and abuse/have a go at anyone who has spent there australian money on an overseas holiday when they could of holidayed in australia.

PFFt


----------



## Steve (6/10/09)

beachy said:


> " hey who wants a cheap tv with no warranty"??



I would


----------



## bradsbrew (6/10/09)

Steve said:


> I would


Even a frat skeen prasma.


----------



## dre (6/10/09)

beachy said:


> as this seems a thread where it is ok to pesonally attack anyone who dares disagree with the current hop buy i thought i would put my opinion and see if mr townsville and his loyal followers can "'bury" me too(hopefully with better answers than, go away troll, look at your post count before having an opinion,you must be pissed or mind your own business)
> 
> firstly to all those people who say look where your shirt or tv come from to justify this buy i want to ask you did you buy your shirt/tv etc from a retailer in AUSTRALIA who employes people in AUSTRALIA who spend their wages in another retailer in AUSTRALIA and on it goes (i think there is a pattern forming there) OR did you buy it DIRECT from the overseas manufacturer after asking all your neighbours " hey who wants a cheap tv with no warranty"?? i also hope that none of you people have a family member who works in ANY retail shop selling anything(hardware,food,clothing,car parts,etc,etc)
> 
> ...



I take it you only buy Australian Hops, Australian malt, Australian Yeast (if they exist), Australian Products.

With all the hops that everyone is buying, guess where all the malt, yeast, adjuncts and equipment to make all the beer will be coming from....................thats right, from the LHBS that sponsor this forum.


----------



## pdilley (6/10/09)

beachy said:


> firstly to all those people who say look where your shirt or tv come from to justify this buy i want to ask you did you buy your shirt/tv etc from a retailer in AUSTRALIA who employes people in AUSTRALIA who spend their wages in another retailer in AUSTRALIA and on it goes (i think there is a pattern forming there) OR did you buy it DIRECT from the overseas manufacturer after asking all your neighbours " hey who wants a cheap tv with no warranty"?? i also hope that none of you people have a family member who works in ANY retail shop selling anything(hardware,food,clothing,car parts,etc,etc)



Oh you mean those same bastards who want to sell me a digital audio cable or component video cable set for $130 for the same $12 US Dollar cable overseas and say its justified because it is "Dolby Certified" (same as the US cable by the way)

Go take a hike and come back when you are living on planet earth!

Or better yet keep buying and supporting the supply chains charging you $130 dollars for $12 items everywhere else in the rest of the planet because everyone else has decided to vote with their wallets and not do so any more. If the demand is for Chinese hops because they turn out to be bloody brilliant then the supply chains will have to have a bumrush turnaround and switch gears and import them if this demand of yours that you say is so great will hurt their bottom line. Imagine that, Australian consumers for the first time dictating moves and changes in the free market by voting with their wallets!

The rest of us have internet and google search and amazon at our disposal to find out what the rest of the world is paying for our vastly overpriced and often shrunken sized equivalent goods in every market sector!

You really take the cake mate!


Better yet, can't wait until you retire and find out like 98% of the population that the cost of living is so high that you all will fall below the poverty line in living even though living in the greatest country on earth. That will wipe the smile off your face quick smart. BTW Rudd is pulling your super contribution caps down low so you will be the highest debted generation and the least likely to have free disposable income to put into super and you will be the least prepared and the least likely to build up a super that will sustain you through retirement. Enjoy your life!

The 40 year olds of Oz are fecked! All the money went to paying off the Mortgage and nothing into Super as waiting for the 50's. Now they are completely ruined for any retirement comfort.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete
Making beers with German and English Malts, American Yeasts, and hops from around the world.


----------



## benno1973 (6/10/09)

beachy said:


> firstly to all those people who say look where your shirt or tv come from to justify this buy i want to ask you did you buy your shirt/tv etc from a retailer in AUSTRALIA who employes people in AUSTRALIA who spend their wages in another retailer in AUSTRALIA and on it goes (i think there is a pattern forming there)



Buying Australian isn't the be all and end all. There's no point in propping up inefficient local businesses. We live in a global economy, and if it's cheaper for me to buy something from overseas, well I'll do that because money talks. I have no qualms about that, and the whole buy local thing seems illogical, an idea spawned from an 80's advertising campaign. If we're not good at an industry, we shouldn't be trying to do it on the world stage. If there's countries out there that can do it better, let them do it and let us get on with doing what we do well. Having said that, I don't think this argument is even relevant for a hops bulk buy. Bulk buy refers to buying large amounts, and often this can be done direct from the supplier. It doesn't mean that I'll never buy hops locally again - I will as there's only a small selection of hops available here, and who knows what the quality will be like?



beachy said:


> secondly doesnt anyone think it is strange with the current world hop shortage that this company has a fresh supply of two of the most prized hops in the world in cascade and saaz AND they are prepared to basically give them away (compared to what they should be worth to a brewery if they are good quality and what the label says they are) to australian home brewers? has anyone involved in this heard the saying if it sounds too good to be true......



Maybe, but at those prices, why wouldn't you want to find out for sure? And if they turn out to be average, we won't buy them again, but very little lost initially...



beachy said:


> thirdly surely this buy is way bigger than what is meant to be ADVERTISED through this forum and as such is seriously damaging the retailers that SPONSOR this forum it would seem that these sponsors are not actually very valuable to the existance of this forum if this blatent attempt to hurt them is allowed to continue?



Are you suggesting that the moderators should be banning this sort of thread? Surely this is a free economy and people should be allowed to trade what they like? Sponsoring this site doesn't allow them sole access to supply to us homebrewers, it just provides advertising space for market awareness. And if the sponsor is good, then we'll shop there. Personally I use the sponsors and I will do again, but I'm happy to take part in this bulk buy as I'm interested in the hops at the given price.


----------



## Steve (6/10/09)

dre said:


> thats right, from the LHBS that sponsor this forum.



or your LHBS that doesnt sponsor this forum. Like I said a few hundred posts above, I won't want to brew all my beers with the hop options that im buying. Exactly the same as the last bulk buy Graham organised in 2006 I bought locally to make different beers.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## OzMick (6/10/09)

beachy said:


> as this seems a thread where it is ok to pesonally attack anyone who dares disagree with the current hop buy i thought i would put my opinion and see if mr townsville and his loyal followers can "'bury" me too(hopefully with better answers than, go away troll, look at your post count before having an opinion,you must be pissed or mind your own business)
> 
> firstly to all those people who say look where your shirt or tv come from to justify this buy i want to ask you did you buy your shirt/tv etc from a retailer in AUSTRALIA who employes people in AUSTRALIA who spend their wages in another retailer in AUSTRALIA and on it goes (i think there is a pattern forming there) OR did you buy it DIRECT from the overseas manufacturer after asking all your neighbours " hey who wants a cheap tv with no warranty"?? i also hope that none of you people have a family member who works in ANY retail shop selling anything(hardware,food,clothing,car parts,etc,etc)
> 
> ...



You'd better stop buying Czech, US, UK and NZ hops too. Would you believe that they're imported too!?

If Graham had instead proposed a bulk buy from an unknown grower from a non traditional growing area in any of those "traditional" growing countries just listed, would you blink an eye before ordering? Or would you rather just pay hand over fist for everything just because you can afford to?

Any of the forum supporters *not* on the buy in some way, shape or form should be embarrassed. There is obviously consumer demand, and if I were a retailer, I would have offered to facilitate and take a slice of the pie, under the terms of the buy there is essentially zero risk to the facilitator and everything to gain.


----------



## dre (6/10/09)

QUOTE (beachy @ Oct 6 2009, 05:05 PM) 
" hey who wants a cheap tv with no warranty"??



Steve said:


> I would



So would I. 

The reality is, people will pay less for something if they can. 

Take our so called Australian companies like Telstra and Pacific Brands who have sacked 100's/ 1000's of Australian jobs and have shipped their business overseas in order to save money.


----------



## pdilley (6/10/09)

dre said:


> QUOTE (beachy @ Oct 6 2009, 05:05 PM)
> 
> Take our so called Australian companies like Telstra and Pacific Brands who have sacked 100's/ 1000's of Australian jobs and have shipped their business overseas in order to save money.




Go QANTAS! h34r: 


Australian company loyalty to employees and the country, Non Existent!


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## benno1973 (6/10/09)

dre said:


> Take our so called Australian companies like Telstra and Pacific Brands who have sacked 100's/ 1000's of Australian jobs and have shipped their business overseas in order to save money.



The economics of supply and demand, however, has meant that a lot of companies are now bringing their call centres back to Australia, as customers place a high value on customer service. Local call centres are often able to provide a better customer service due to less language barriers, and customers vote with their business by going to businesses with local call centres. Economics seems to sort these things out in the long run...


----------



## Bribie G (6/10/09)

Apart from a shrink of POR flowers and a shrink of Superpride, all my hops are from the USA, New Zealand, Germany, Slovenia or the UK. They were bought through a sponsor at the top of the page (and a couple from GnG to take advantage of freight when I got some Starsan from them). 

What I'm hoping is that the sponsor who has ordered several kilos will put them in shrinks and sell them for maybe three or four bucks and still make a motza in markup. If they prove to be good hops then when my couple of kilos run out I'll be more than happy to by them by the shrink at such prices. Look at the prices now being demanded by the hop growers in the Cascadia region of the USA which is being translated into retail prices here. Thirteen bucks for a 90g of Chinook etc. They can go and bite their bums (apologies to USA members like Newguy, nothing personal here at all).

This current bulk buy will pass, as all things do, but the long term effect on the local retail market will I believe be immense. Not because of this little bulk buy in itself but because enterprising Retailers such as Ross are now jumping in and exploring (and professionally testing) new channels of supply. Personally I don't care if Ross (for example) buys wholesale from China, UK, USA or Germany, at the end of the day if he can offer me a good hop for three or four bucks a pack I'll willingly buy. 

I get the feeling that a lot of the "Buy Australian" sentiment on the forum is more an Anti-Chinese sentiment. Would the same opinions be circulated if a channel of supply of Amarillo or Cascade pellets from the USA at ten bucks a kilo - hypothetically - became available? I think not.


----------



## dre (6/10/09)

Kaiser Soze said:


> The economics of supply and demand, however, has meant that a lot of companies are now bringing their call centres back to Australia, as customers place a high value on customer service. Local call centres are often able to provide a better customer service due to less language barriers, and customers vote with their business by going to businesses with local call centres. Economics seems to sort these things out in the long run...



If thats the case, then Great! At least consumers are dictating the markets with their wallets and not the other way.


----------



## pdilley (6/10/09)

Ross has balls, big hairy ones! --ask Michael he's seen them! 

I'll support Ross if we find out the hops are absolutely fantastic and he wants to bring them in for himself and gladly give him the extra cut for his effort. We can even orgainise with retailers like this to do bulk buys as new market and hop tests to see what hops are the go or not while letting them not take as huge of a risk on an unknown product. We find out whats good and he gets the business by bringing in what we like and want.

If it was not for him we still wouldn't have TempMate, wish he'd get the whole MillMaster sorted though  -poke-


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

BribieG said:


> I get the feeling that a lot of the "Buy Australian" sentiment on the forum is more an Anti-Chinese sentiment. Would the same opinions be circulated if a channel of supply of Amarillo or Cascade pellets from the USA at ten bucks a kilo - hypothetically - became available? I think not.



There is a thread discussing buying Amarillo direct from the States at the moment. Not a single mention of fat, insular, cultural imperialists so far.

Nor anyone pointlessly making fun of American accents either.


----------



## bradsbrew (6/10/09)

BribieG said:


> Apart from a shrink of POR flowers and a shrink of Superpride, all my hops are from the USA, New Zealand, Germany, Slovenia or the UK. They were bought through a sponsor at the top of the page (and a couple from GnG to take advantage of freight when I got some Starsan from them).
> 
> What I'm hoping is that the sponsor who has ordered several kilos will put them in shrinks and sell them for maybe three or four bucks and still make a motza in markup. If they prove to be good hops then when my couple of kilos run out I'll be more than happy to by them by the shrink at such prices. Look at the prices now being demanded by the hop growers in the Cascadia region of the USA which is being translated into retail prices here. Thirteen bucks for a 90g of Chinook etc. They can go and bite their bums (apologies to USA members like Newguy, nothing personal here at all).
> 
> ...


++1 Bribie Could not have said it better. and in fact I didnt,


----------



## Steve (6/10/09)

bum said:


> Nor anyone pointlessly making fun of American accents either.



You havent heard Peteoz77 or Brewer Pete have you! snigger, snigger!


----------



## dre (6/10/09)

BribieG said:


> I get the feeling that a lot of the "Buy Australian" sentiment on the forum is more an Anti-Chinese sentiment. Would the same opinions be circulated if a channel of supply of Amarillo or Cascade pellets from the USA at ten bucks a kilo - hypothetically - became available? I think not.




Good point BribieG. 

Thats also been my observation all along. All you have to do is read post #5, #7, #9, #10, #12, #13, #15, #20, (and the list goes on) to see all the anti-chinese sentiments that have expressed

With all grain bulk buys that have been organised in the past, no one has ever objected to cheaper prices for english or german malts, yet suddenly when cheaper priced hops from China become available, a big unwarranted fiasco breaks loose about quality and Australian LHBS going bust.


----------



## bradsbrew (6/10/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Even a frat skeen prasma.






bum said:


> Nor anyone pointlessly making fun of American accents either.



That was actually a dig at the anti chinese buying sentiment. But honestly I do like laughing at different accents, doesnt matter of race, accents are funny. And if you cant laugh at that without being frowned upon this world is really f#cked.


----------



## dre (6/10/09)

bum said:


> There is a thread discussing buying Amarillo direct from the States at the moment. Not a single mention of fat, insular, cultural imperialists so far.
> 
> Nor anyone pointlessly making fun of American accents either.




You're right Bum. Not one mention about the quality of the hops, not one asking for the hops to be tested for heavy metals, not one commenting that the importation of american hops with kill australian LHBS.

Goes to show that all the anti-chinese hop posts we've seen here is purely racially motivated!!!


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

bradsbrew said:


> That was actually a dig at the anti chinese buying sentiment.



I can see that and I wasn't having a go at you specifically (I can see why my post's proximity to yours would make it look like it was). There are contexts for accent-related jokes - I'm just not sure many of them are present in the r/l jokes in this thread.


----------



## townsville (6/10/09)

beachy said:


> as this seems a thread where it is ok to pesonally attack anyone who dares disagree with the current hop buy i thought i would put my opinion and see if mr townsville and his loyal followers can "'bury" me too(hopefully with better answers than, go away troll, look at your post count before having an opinion,you must be pissed or mind your own business)
> 
> firstly to all those people who say look where your shirt or tv come from to justify this buy i want to ask you did you buy your shirt/tv etc from a retailer in AUSTRALIA who employes people in AUSTRALIA who spend their wages in another retailer in AUSTRALIA and on it goes (i think there is a pattern forming there) OR did you buy it DIRECT from the overseas manufacturer after asking all your neighbours " hey who wants a cheap tv with no warranty"?? i also hope that none of you people have a family member who works in ANY retail shop selling anything(hardware,food,clothing,car parts,etc,etc)
> 
> ...



Oh where oh where do i start with this dribble

Just get the napkin and wipe his face, oh cant, never seen shit come out of the face that bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok

>>>>i would put my opinion and see if mr townsville and his loyal followers can "'bury" me too<<<<

One of my many sayings "Never argue with idiots, they only bring the argument down to their level and beat you with experience". BUT for you I'll make an exception.

Firstly, anyone who LOYALLY follows me is wise not too. I express my opinion openly and without fear. Here i do respect your opinion by the way. GOOD TO SEE. But to say actually follow me - please mate, they have their own opinions, respect theirs as i respect yours.

I would beat and hope by the way, people will disagree with me also. 


>>>>> i also hope that none of you people have a family member who works in ANY retail shop selling anything(hardware,food,clothing,car parts,etc,etc)<<<

what a lot of emotional twaddle. Wake up to real world of globalisation. Just as China is taking out gas at dirt cheap prices, whats wrong with getting something back. The days of the corner shop, servicing the local community is gone for the moment. Its a global world. Yes I may want back the local milkman, vege man, fishmunger, baker going down the street each day to service me - BUT IT AINT GOING TO HAPPEN. times change, get used to it. 

And business needs to get used to it too. Change with the times or die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DIE YOU BASTARD DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



>>>>secondly doesnt anyone think it is strange with the current world hop shortage that this company has a fresh supply of two of the most prized hops in the world in cascade and saaz <<<<<

excuss me - BUT if you have never known, THERE HAS NEVER BEEN A HOP SHORTAGE - oh thats right you dont listen to my radio program. The so called shortage is nothing more than suppliers not sourcing hops where they are grown. ALL I did was "go to the source"

I have been spelling this out for years, BUT then again, idiots dont listen. Some guy says there is a hop shortage and you all believe him. Ignorance is bliss, BUT dont lay that lie at me


>>>>>thirdly surely this buy is way bigger than what is meant to be ADVERTISED through this forum and as such is seriously damaging the retailers that SPONSOR this forum <<<<<

and so, I have been on forums where "sponsors" contol the content. Take Whirlpool - so heavily censored if you critise a sponsor the thread is deleted. Thats not free speach. I have far FAR more respect for a sponsor who listens to the customers, see opportunities, and not affraid to jump. I mention those on my radio show. AND I DO SO WITHOUT BEING PAID A CENT - right Ross.


>>>>> there will always be mr townsville ready to save the masses and the lone sponsors slogan might be TOWNSVILLE HOMEBREW "cheap and nasty brewing supplies no guarantee,no commitment,only available when i need my massive ego stroked" :icon_chickcheers: <<<<

Hey my ego is legendary and not to be messed with. I'll say this again to those who may not grasp a very simple concept. I l;earnt a lot from people giving away free information to me. Makes me "The Most Egostatical Brewer On The WWW". I give back to the hobby free of charge, because it will help others

Get this those doubters _ free , oh didnt get it FREE

Yes if there is a hole I'll step in. I for one will help out

now where is that sainthood I should get

Craftbrewer


----------



## skippy (6/10/09)

you spelt fishmonger wrong


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

You spelled spelled wrong.


----------



## skippy (6/10/09)

pun intended,

however....


spelt 2 (spělt) 
v. A past tense and a past participle of spell1. 

Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition
Copyright 2009 by Houghton Mifflin Company.
Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.


----------



## Steve (6/10/09)

bum said:


> You spelled spelled wrong.



:lol: too funny


----------



## townsville (6/10/09)

dont you drongo's know, 

1. my spelling is terrible
2. I also say things all worng

and

3. I dont care

You get the message

Craftbrewer


----------



## Steve (6/10/09)

townsville said:


> 2. I also say things all worng



is that meant to be wong? :lol:


----------



## skippy (6/10/09)

townsville said:


> dont you drongo's know,
> 
> 1. my spelling is terrible
> 2. I also say things all worng
> ...




lets hope that you don't **** the hop deal up then, yeah!


----------



## townsville (6/10/09)

see there people go, prejudging things

all because I cant spell (and type) you wonder about the hop deal. How does it relate to my organisational skills

Craftbrewer


----------



## altone (6/10/09)

dre said:


> I take it you only buy Australian Hops, Australian malt, Australian Yeast (if they exist), Australian Products.
> 
> With all the hops that everyone is buying, guess where all the malt, yeast, adjuncts and equipment to make all the beer will be coming from....................thats right, from the LHBS that sponsor this forum.



Exactly, as I said much .. much earlier in this thread 
I'll be spending much more with the sponsors than I would otherwise as I'm ramping up my brew schedule to use up some of these unknown hops.

I'll be buying extra gear from Beerbelly - lots of stuff from craftbrewer and might even make the daytrip back to grainandgrape for some extra stuff.
My lhbs? well right now except for really basic junk - that's Ross at Craftbrewer.

Be realistic folks the brewing community as a whole will save money where they can.
the only difference with this buy is that the product quality is unknown - why not let the adventurous ones throw away 
their money to find out if they're good, bad or totally toxic?

Those of you who see this buy as undermining the whole fabric of the aussie HBS industry need to take a reality check


----------



## Bribie G (6/10/09)

bum said:


> There is a thread discussing buying Amarillo direct from the States at the moment. Not a single mention of fat, insular, cultural imperialists so far.
> 
> Nor anyone pointlessly making fun of American accents either.



Y'all see how the goddamn cow is going to sit in the cabbage patch after this swell bulk buy, buddy. I opine this bodacious purchase from the Chinee will stir up them retailers like a nest of Louisiana possums with a bloodhound diggin at them.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## townsville (6/10/09)

And If you MUST know, certain interest groups have tried to stop this

BUT FAILED

Craftbrewer


----------



## altone (6/10/09)

bum said:


> There is a thread discussing buying Amarillo direct from the States at the moment. Not a single mention of fat, insular, cultural imperialists so far.
> 
> Nor anyone pointlessly making fun of American accents either.



Accent - already covered - thanks Bribie

But what if the Imperialist dogs are feeding us these "hops" to turn us into unhealthy fat Americans!!!! No no, I tell you, 
stick with your southern hemisphere friends.

[attempt at humor]


----------



## skippy (6/10/09)

sure your not.....


----------



## winkle (6/10/09)

townsville said:


> And If you MUST know, certain interest groups have tried to stop this
> 
> BUT FAILED
> 
> Craftbrewer



Knew the haters of bulk purchases wouldn't be far away  .


----------



## Mattese (6/10/09)

You had to involve The Chuck...


----------



## Bribie G (6/10/09)

Oh dear




Edit: Mind you I'd kill to still have that much hair. Just wikied him and he's actually two years older than me and I look far better with my shirt off haahahahhhhha who would have thought it.

I also am the same age as Olivia Newton John but don't look as good with my shirt off.


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/10/09)

You'd think bulk buys were illegal and we were breaking the law.
Gone are the good old days when BBs were a highlight in the brewing year.

Andrew


----------



## pdilley (6/10/09)

It's all summed up in a saying that "Money talks and Asshole walks".

So put your money where your mouth as in get on the buy is or just shut up and walk away. Opinions are like noses, everyone has them but yours is not better than anyone else's. If you want to talk buy some and then pay for lab work and then come on and post your opinion with something to back it up.

I'm also sure China made 3rd largest supplier worldwide on the international hop market where Australia and New Zealand don't even show up as a tiny blip on the market radar by selling dodgy hops to everyone around the globe.

Hey Michael -- I reckon if not for a smooth pouring southern tasty hoppy beer those Chinee hops will make a mighty fine coon bait in one of my ol' coon traps out I got piled up on my porch just out back behin' ya dere. Just have to move my old hound dog first, but I warn ya, he be a lazy dawg, he be a layin' on a rust ol nail that be a pokin' on up out of dem planks dere and he a hollas like he be in a mighty deep pain but will he get up and move? no sir! mighty lazy dawg if I ever did saw one!


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Bribie G (6/10/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> Hey Michael -- I reckon if not for a smooth pouring southern tasty hoppy beer those Chinee hops will make a mighty fine coon bait in one of my ol' coon traps out I got piled up on my porch just out back behin' ya dere. Just have to move my old hound dog first, but I warn ya, he be a lazy dawg, he be a layin' on a rust ol nail that be a pokin' on up out of dem planks dere and he a hollas like he be in a mighty deep pain but will he get up and move? no sir! mighty lazy dawg if I ever did saw one!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Brewer Pete


 :lol:


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

How would one type this out - if one were so inclined?


uh... :icon_offtopic:

Oops! Forgot about the swearing, NSFW. Sorry.


----------



## pdilley (6/10/09)

:icon_offtopic: 

I was thinking sumin' mo like a dis dere





Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## hairofthedog (6/10/09)

townsville said:


> Oh where oh where do i start with this dribble
> 
> Just get the napkin and wipe his face, oh cant, never seen shit come out of the face that bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



dont know about a sainthood what about a TOOL of the week award for townsville im pulling out of you bulky townsy u r a dead set SPANKER keep your hops & your attitude


----------



## townsville (6/10/09)

Dont you love free speech

Lets idiots truly show themselves, Bit like some we HAVE to listen too

I would ban all idiots from voting, BUt if I did that, only 10% of the population would be allowed to vote

Not a bad thing

Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (6/10/09)

hairofthedog said:


> dont know about a sainthood what about a TOOL of the week award for townsville im pulling out of you bulky townsy u r a dead set SPANKER keep your hops & your attitude



Got the tool already, might just give it a wrench tonight

Craftbrewer


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> I was thinking sumin' mo like a dis dere





I dunno. I reckon Obama needing to be in a peach beats a bambulance.


----------



## hairofthedog (6/10/09)

townsville said:


> Dont you love free speech
> 
> Lets idiots truly show themselves, Bit like some we HAVE to listen too
> 
> ...



its hard to belive people are tolerating you just for cheap hops


----------



## manticle (6/10/09)

Jesus Christ. Why does anyone care so much that about 20 odd people are buying some cheap stuff overseas? They'll still buy other stuff from local retailers becaue it's convenient and you need more than hops to make beer and quite frankly it's none of your sodding business what people do with their money. In total I think it's less than 1 ton of hops.

1 ton. Just think about that on a world scale and while you're thinking about it try shutting up and pissing off. It's a bulk buy which helps a small community. This is a small community that helps itself (and which includes a lot of retailers - independent and franchised and Australian owned).

If you want controversy, go watch a passolini film.

Best of luck to the buy.


----------



## goomboogo (6/10/09)

townsville said:


> And If you MUST know, certain interest groups have tried to stop this
> 
> BUT FAILED
> 
> Craftbrewer



In the spirit of free speech, start naming.


----------



## real_beer (6/10/09)

beachy said:


> as this seems a thread where it is ok to pesonally attack anyone who dares disagree with the current hop buy i thought i would put my opinion and see if mr townsville and his loyal followers can "'bury" me too(hopefully with better answers than, go away troll, look at your post count before having an opinion,you must be pissed or mind your own business)
> 
> firstly to all those people who say look where your shirt or tv come from to justify this buy i want to ask you did you buy your shirt/tv etc from a retailer in AUSTRALIA who employes people in AUSTRALIA who spend their wages in another retailer in AUSTRALIA and on it goes (i think there is a pattern forming there) OR did you buy it DIRECT from the overseas manufacturer after asking all your neighbours " hey who wants a cheap tv with no warranty"?? i also hope that none of you people have a family member who works in ANY retail shop selling anything(hardware,food,clothing,car parts,etc,etc)
> 
> ...


I was listening to an old episode of a Craftbrewer Radio podcast the other night and Graham was talking about his usual Tasmanian Hop supplier not willing to accept his yearly order or even honour his current backorder. The reason.... the grower had sold out lock stock and barrel to an overseas brewing company (Indonesian I think it was). What do you think the Hop Growers motivation was? Money for himself and his family maybe!!!

I've recently spent approximately $269 on kegs & $269 on a march pump with one of the sponsers (great service too) and will be spending more again in the future, I'm sure many here support them as well so they're doing okay. I also outlaid around the same amount on the Perlick Taps Bulk Buy (a Bulk Buy of considerable value itself when you add up the figures) yet I notice that this hasn't been critised for not being good for local business operators!

The way the world operates now is completely different than 5, 10, 15 years ago. Banks don't want you in their premises to do your banking and charge you more for this apparently great privalge. I myself come across very few walk in businesses that give good service or helpful advice, I discovered the oposite applied with on-line shopping on the internet. Place an order online for the same goods the local bussiness owner wants you to wait a week for and two days later it's on the doorstep. Every electronic gadget you enquire about in a normal shop has the salesperson more excited about selling you extended f*cking warranty than giving advise about the best quality item to buy for the budget.

I also don't believe importing 1 or 2 tonne of hops into Australia is seriously going to be noticed by the world hop industry.

How about everyone stops brewing beer at home because each beer we produce puts a brewery worker, truckdriver or hotel persons employment at jepordy. 

Viva the customer, get the best deal for yourself everytime you can. I don't begrudge anyone making a profit, but from now on with my money they have to earn it.

And yes Graham Sanders is the bigest F*cking egotistical brewer on the web but the thing is he's the one who shouts it out the loudest about 200 times an episode on his show. 

Go Graham!!!
Shout


----------



## beachy (6/10/09)

wow big response
firstly to all those that went on a rant about "buy australian" that is NOT what i said 
i DID say buy FROM australian shops that pay people in australia who then spend this money IN another shop IN australia like the supermarket hardware store etc I DID NOT SAY BUY AUSTRALIAN MADE PRODUCTS cant make this point any clearer but if you want to stick to answering a point that was never made then have fun and YES i do use overseas brewing products BUT they are all bought from an australian retailer that pays the wages of the people working in their shop who then spend the majority of that money in australia so it goes around the australian economy the way this buy is being done with no australian retailer involved the money goes directly to a foriegn economy 

secondly to the people who told me to get into the real world etc i am an australian PRIMARY PROCUCER (farmer) if any one is in the real world it is australian farmers competing directly against HEAVILY SUBSIDISED farmers in most other parts of the world while australian farmers get zero help from anyone try that for REAL WORLD!!

thirdly to the people who say anyone who questions this buy is racist that IS VERY OFFENSIVE and you can piss off right now unless you can show me where my post is RACIST (be careful to READ the repeated point at the top of this post before making yourself look foolish)



townsville said:


> Oh where oh where do i start with this dribble
> 
> Just get the napkin and wipe his face, oh cant, never seen shit come out of the face that bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



finally nice agressive abussive rant there townsville that didnt address any of the points made but rather made the same STATEMENTS that you have made to others(bit like a politician)

GLOBALISATION is a much bigger myth than the hop shortage try educating yourself on how overseas industries especially agriculture in USA and EUROPE are heavily subsidised to guarantee they can feed their own people then dump the excess on foriegn countries that are not subsidised (like australia) then get into the real world and compete with that(i dont need to read about it i am directly involved in it) then when australia tries to send UNsubsidised products the other way they are refused entry in case it upsets the precious subsidised local farmers

GLOBALISATION is a MYTH that works in theory NOT in practice so townsville try learning about it before using it as the solution to everything

no hop shortage hey townsville?? so YOU would be right and every hop grower and brewery in the WORLD must be mistaken that they have struggled to get the hops they needed for the last two years never let the facts get in the way of a good story hey townsville??

as for the emotional twaddle bit in case anyone hadnt noticed australian manufacturing is stuffed,australian primary production is rapidly heading that way and not because it is poor but because it must compete against heavily subsidised countries with no support so your assumption that aussie hop production must be unsustainable because they cost more than $10kg is idealistic offensive crap(i am not a hop grower)and retailing is currently one of the biggest employers of australians so lets gradually try to stuff that up too hey townsville and then we can all live happily ever after in a country that is stuffed but at least we can all say we beat the system and stuck it up everyone that tried to rip us off :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

real_beer said:


> I also outlaid around the same amount on the Perlick Taps Bulk Buy (a Bulk Buy of considerable value itself when you add up the figures) yet I notice that this hasn't been critised for not being good for local business operators!


Zachary.



real_beer said:


> How about everyone stops brewing beer at home because each beer we produce puts a brewery worker, truckdriver or hotel persons employment at jepordy.


Ha! Nice one.


----------



## kram (6/10/09)

hairofthedog said:


> its hard to belive people are tolerating you just for cheap hops


Mate, go listen to his radio show. Just one. Not even the whole thing. You'll understand the guy after a listen. Words on a forum translate to how you want to see it.


----------



## chappo1970 (6/10/09)

Anyone interested in an Indonesian Hop Bulk Buy?


----------



## real_beer (6/10/09)

bum said:


> Zachary.
> 
> 
> Ha! Nice one.



Yeah, I think with Graham you either like him or you don't, which is fine, I just feel a lot of comments carry this dislike for him personally and really have nothing to do with the hops buy.


----------



## real_beer (6/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Anyone interested in an Indonesian Hop Bulk Buy?



Shipped direct from Tassie :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (6/10/09)

beachy said:


> secondly to the people who told me to get into the real world etc i am an australian PRIMARY PROCUCER (farmer) if any one is in the real world it is australian farmers competing directly against HEAVILY SUBSIDISED farmers in most other parts of the world while *australian farmers get zero help from anyone* try that for REAL WORLD!!


Maybe you should start growing hops then hey. And for all the people that donate to appealls to help struglling farmers and their families and to all the people who go out of there way to pay extra for local produce, its great to see its appreciated by farmers like yourself


----------



## hairofthedog (6/10/09)

kram said:


> Mate, go listen to his radio show. Just one. Not even the whole thing. You'll understand the guy after a listen. Words on a forum translate to how you want to see it.



bad enough reading him without listening to him as well :lol:


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

So you pull out of the BB in order to be free of him and yet you keep looking in here. Drama queen much?


----------



## pdilley (6/10/09)

Farmers have been squeezed by the supply chain into accepting prices that are in some cases the same price as has been for the past 20 years. But at the same time the purchasing power of the Australian Dollar has not historically been high so you are getting paid a little less than you were 20 years ago at the same prices at the farm gate.

Purchasing agents at farm gate at prices are buying product around 20 to 30 odd cents per kilogram of produce that the Supply Chain, the duopoly of Supermarkets in Australia, charge upwards of $5 to $6 a kilo for and then says support the local supply chains doing this. I'm actually proud of your stance, so long as you don't complain about being paid nothing for your produce and that you should get more money from the Supply Chain purchasing agents. They know the rules of economics and are squeezing both ends tighter as they know neither the primary producer nor the consumer in Australia has any will to fight and press back. The consumer can fight back with his wallet and purchasing power once he is informed about the markets and how much power he really possesses that he doesn't yet realise to move markets. Primary producers have a tougher time as you are working as individuals against each other and the world, you should form a producers co-operative and hire collectively a sole sellers agent outlet to get you the price you want or move a huge volume of produce away from the Supermarkets and to any other buyers domestic or offshore. With primary producers and consumers together squeezing back against the SuperMarkets the market will find a new balance without the Supermarkets taking the huge lions share of profit away from both the primary produce and the consumer.

Heres a tip though, grow what the market demands and can not get enough of. For example, Australian malt quality barley is absolutely tanking on the international markets. Why? Because Australian primary producers are growing the wrong types of barley that makes malts the world is not wanting nor are they demanding. It will be two or three more cross-bred generations of barley until we can get Aussie grain quality up to the level of protein content, germ quality and lower dextrinous malts that the world brewing market is demanding. There is a ton of high quality, and inexpensive barley on the international markets, subsidy or no subsidy. If you had a superior product the buyers would pay your higher price. Simple rules. If you can supply higher quality at the same price of lower quality grain you can unload as much grain as the purchasers can take up. You can now make more on the margins of the higher volumes.

Now the people on the bulk buy for hops are not buying Graham Sanders, some of the people on the bulk could probably not give a dogs rear end about Graham, they are buying hops pure and simple. If Graham was making a huge profit from the buy like the Supply Chain is doing then yes as a buyer you could rationalise and consider the person you are buying from in addition to the product. But he isn't so you won't be supporting Graham Sanders if you bulk buy, you won't be funding his radio program or be spreading his message. The only thing Graham Sanders will get is his own little ego boost in his own world outside of yours and a smirky smile for stirring up the shit pot for a short while once every few years or so. Lets be honest, six months from now if you bulk buy some hops and are making a beer, your umpteenth with the hops are you going to be thinking about Graham Sanders? Most Likely Not. The only thing this is simply put is an opportunity to try something you have never tried before and perhaps may never readily have the opportunity to try again. If that interests you then you jump on board, if it does not then you don't. But don't let a radio shock jock stir you up into idealism, idealogical feelings, or a need to feel threatened for what you think or do. You should be mature enough to handle that.


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/10/09)

There's another person between the supermarkets and the farmer, both Coles and Woolies operate through a buyer, who also takes a cut- interestingly, they use the same one, I remember once getting a pallet of bananas with 'WW' (woolies of course) crossed out and 'Coles' written below.


----------



## Darren (6/10/09)

dre said:


> You're right Bum. Not one mention about the quality of the hops, not one asking for the hops to be tested for heavy metals, not one commenting that the importation of american hops with kill australian LHBS.
> 
> Goes to show that all the anti-chinese hop posts we've seen here is purely racially motivated!!!




I think you will find it is actually posters who receive "kick-backs" for posting negative comments about the buy. If Townsville was buying from the US, the "nay-sayers" would be exactly the same ones who are posting now.

cheers

Darren


----------



## manticle (6/10/09)

Buying unaustralian hops is unaustralian.


----------



## chappo1970 (6/10/09)

Buying John Deere tractors is Un-Australian


----------



## real_beer (6/10/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> But don't let a radio shock jock stir you up into idealism, idealogical feelings, or a need to feel threatened for what you think or do. You should be mature enough to handle that.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Brewer Pete



Well put Pete, what people have to realise with GS is that he's an old style stirrer, rascal, joker, irreverent and proud of it. I can't believe how many people take him so seriously. He's the type of bloke you could drink with at a bar all night trading insults while rolling around on the floor laughing.


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/10/09)

The next Paul Jennings book is going to be called UnAustralian


----------



## Bribie G (6/10/09)

manticle said:


> Buying unaustralian hops is unaustralian.




Ettamogah Pilsener

3000 BB Pilsner
1000 White Sugar
25g Superpride 
Mauribrew Lager Yeast

The best Australia has to offer :icon_cheers: 

(Actually it's not all that bad, just not the beer I want to get stuck with for the rest of my life)


----------



## manticle (6/10/09)

The internet is unaustralian


----------



## chappo1970 (6/10/09)

Vegemite is Un-Austalian


----------



## manticle (6/10/09)

also beer.

I'll stop now.


----------



## goomboogo (6/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Vegemite is Un-Austalian



I'll see your vegemite and raise you an isnack 2.0.


----------



## townsville (6/10/09)

I keep telling myself, "dont argue with idiots, dont argue with idiots", But you ask yourself, how low can they drag an argument down and still believe they are logical and believe its the truth.

Pretty damn low it seems

>>>>finally nice agressive abussive rant there townsville that didnt address any of the points made but rather made the same STATEMENTS that you have made to others(bit like a politician)<<<<

so just WHEN does it sink in that maybe - MAYBE there is a lot of truth in what is being said. Cant see the trees for the woods, or do you need - cant see the woods for the trees. Most politicians lose sight of this simple premise, something your losing


>>>>GLOBALISATION is a much bigger myth than the hop shortage try educating yourself on how overseas industries especially agriculture in USA and EUROPE are heavily subsidised <<<<<

Gee this is soooo 1900's. Oh dear Ididn't know we didn't live in the world. Gee, I have know found out we are acyiually isolationists in this country (you better look that up to understand that one). Gee didn't we join the G20, The Gobal economic Crisis, -------- of course not. Australia remains unique in the owrld as the only country that doesn't trade, desn't export, doesn't import, or is that North Korea. 

Every country has its own quirks, import duties, subsidies, , and here is a relevaltion, Thats part of a world economy. Gee didn't we just sign two world gas export deals 20 Billiom, and 25 billion, with whom I wonder???????/


>>>>so YOU would be right and every hop grower and brewery in the WORLD must be mistaken that they have struggled to get the hops they needed for the last two years never <<<<

This shows HOW MISINFORMED YOU ARE. There has never been a world shortage. If you wanted the hops, you could get them. At the height of the "Shortage"I got most upset paying $45.00 a kilo for my hops. I promised that wont happen again. No, hops were still there if you were prepared to look. The trouble is most little players like you didn't look. Your dhop didn't look. If they did thery would have found heaps of hops. 

The hop shortage was more a case of "I wont pay the current market value of hops arround". And that was because the excess hop production in the USA finally dried up, BUT the world supply was ok.

And to answer it finally. Gee if there was such a world hop shortage, why did beer production arround the world acrtally increase over that time. CANT MAKE BEER WITHOUT HOPS. (well not ethically)


>>>>> in case anyone hadnt noticed australian manufacturing is stuffed,australian primary production is rapidly heading that way <<<<

ummm gee its that Globalisation we keep hearing about. Welcome to the new world order. You may not like it, but its here. Addapt or die. Gee, we once made large planes here, all out clothes, shoes, vegemite where do I stop. The world is changing, change withit.


>>>> so your assumption that aussie hop production must be unsustainable because they cost more than $10kg is idealistic offensive crap<<<<

This is ecomonic fact. Next time you buy an imported item, ask yourself, gee, I should be buying Australian made for 10 times the price. What an business should do is change and compete with its strength, NOT WHINGE about "Hows its all unfair". I am sure you give all your local farmers all the breaks because its fair. Get a life, like your farm, you compete or Die.


The last thing is how hypictical you are. Your happy with Australias exports wreaking the lives of people and farmers in the countries they go to, wreaking their culture, there way of life, their environment, and the world, and then get on a high horse and complain when those same countrie subsidise their own industries to combat this, BUT you object when people import stuff for the same reasons.

People on high horses should be ready to fall with a thud.

Craftbrewer
and yes bugger the spelling and grammar


----------



## townsville (6/10/09)

hairofthedog said:


> its hard to belive people are tolerating you just for cheap hops




True

But as a USA show once said

"you got to love me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Craftbrewer


----------



## lastdrinks (6/10/09)

i've read this whole thread and i am not sure what the answer is to the question!!! So many good points. The question is 
Q:i had chinese take way tonight. Am i un-australian?


----------



## manticle (6/10/09)

If the sweet sour had eucalyptus in it or the waitress who served you said 'dinky di mate' then you are as Australian as Barry Humphries.


----------



## townsville (6/10/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> But don't let a radio shock jock stir you up into idealism, idealogical feelings, or a need to feel threatened for what you think or do. You should be mature enough to handle that.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Brewer Pete



Mate

insightful

Once this is over, I'll disappear to my own little world, my own little utopia. You wont hear a peep out of me.

I'll go into lurk mode

Craftbrewer


----------



## bum (6/10/09)

Darren said:


> I think you will find it is actually posters who receive "kick-backs" for posting negative comments about the buy.



Whoa! That's a pretty sweet deal. PM me, Big Hop.


----------



## browndog (6/10/09)

A work colleague from the states recently came over here for a stint living in Brisbane and one of the first things he said to me was that he could not believe how expensive things were here, even taking the exhange rate into consideration, and he was talking about everything, from groceries to fuel and public transport, the general cost of living (hops included). What gives........

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Bribie G (6/10/09)

manticle said:


> The internet is unaustralian


Are you referring to ARPANET developed by the Yanks as part of the Cold War, or the WWW invented by Tim Berners-Lee the Pom?


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/10/09)

browndog said:


> A work colleague from the states recently came over here for a stint living in Brisbane and one of the first things he said to me was that he could not believe how expensive things were here, even taking the exhange rate into consideration, and he was talking about everything, from groceries to fuel and public transport, the general cost of living (hops included). What gives........
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



They pay less tax, and in exchange they have terrible public services.


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/10/09)

BribieG said:


> Are you referring to ARPANET developed by the Yanks as part of the Cold War, or the WWW invented by Tim Berners-Lee the Pom?



The internet as invented by Al Gore of course!


----------



## pdilley (6/10/09)

Another Sleeping Australian Consumer has been awakened, congratulations. Now you just need to do more investigation which will lead to anger at being ripped off on everything and then comes rebellion, vote with your wallet and educate those around you to what you have found.

You can buy a years worth if top brand tampons for the price of one month in Australia.
You can buy nearly two years worth of vitamins for the price of one month in Australia.
You can buy nearly three years supply of name brand over the counter medicines like ibuprofen for the price of one small packet in Australia.
You can buy 9 tubes of toothpaste for the price of one tube in Australia.
You can buy 4 hardcover books for the price of a paperback book in Australia. 
Food, clothing, electronics, bank fees, rates, utilities, the list is endless when compared to the rest of the world. 

Time to wake up. Paying the most of all industrialized nations for everything under the sun.

Sorbering.

Especially when you get 1.5 to 2.2 litre bottles of top brand distilled spirits for sometime half or third of what you are paying in Australia for 750mL.


----------



## dre (7/10/09)

townsville said:


> And If you MUST know, certain interest groups have tried to stop this
> 
> BUT FAILED
> 
> Craftbrewer




Who were the interest groups Graham?


----------



## hairofthedog (7/10/09)

bum said:


> So you pull out of the BB in order to be free of him and yet you keep looking in here. Drama queen much?



whos the drama queen pal you havent even put your name on the bulk buy list yet every second post seems to be yours


----------



## reviled (7/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> h34r: Havn't been there....



 mate, if youre a fan of simcoe and chinook you NEED to try columbus, its pungent, and piny, and just so damn :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

hairofthedog said:


> whos the drama queen pal you havent even put your name on the bulk buy list yet every second post seems to be yours



What the **** does that have to do with anything? If your suggestion is that a right to an opinion is bought then you can shut your cake-hole as you gave away that right voluntarily.

Punctuation is your friend.


----------



## chappo1970 (7/10/09)

bum said:


> What the **** does that have to do with anything? If your suggestion is that a right to an opinion is bought then you can shut your cake-hole as you gave away that right voluntarily.
> 
> Punctuation is your friend.




How many times do you need to be told Bum? YOUR not allowed an opinion on AHB? Sheech! You just don't get it do you?


----------



## MarkBastard (7/10/09)

Please name and shame the vested interest groups that tried to put a stop to the bulk buy.

I don't want to accidentally support these guys in the future. I don't care if that means their families will starve. Good. They don't deserve my money.


----------



## Fourstar (7/10/09)

bradsbrew said:


> That was actually a dig at the anti chinese buying sentiment. But honestly I do like laughing at different accents, doesnt matter of race, accents are funny. And if you cant laugh at that without being frowned upon this world is really f#cked.





lastdrinks said:


> i've read this whole thread and i am not sure what the answer is to the question!!! So many good points. The question is
> Q:i had chinese take way tonight. Am i un-australian?



Ha, reminds me of the local Chinese Resturant near my folks place. The guy has the biggest Aussie accent i have ever heard! "how'zit goin mate? Wat can i get'cha? Cheers, back in a tic!" If he has a accent like that lastdrinks, i'd say they are more Australian than you and I! 




Brewer Pete said:


> You can buy a years worth if top brand tampons for the price of one month in Australia.



Question. What are you doing with Tampons Pete! (i kid!)

You forgot one major thing! 
BEER! You can get 20 Pots(there abouts) of beer for the price of a Euro import at a bar in Australia.


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

Massively tangential but in my experience the only thing that is cheaper in the US is cars (buying and keeping running - not so with the insurance, however) and alcohol. Everything else is the same or cheaper here. Much better quality food here, too. My entire basis of comparison is LA and San Francisco - other areas may vary. Also, every American I know who has been here has no idea how to convert the exchange rate. Go to a restaurant with one and they say "$30 for a steak! That'd be $18 at home (boy-howdy!)" then I tell them to do the conversion, then add the US sales tax to their price, then factor in the tip and they say "...oh." Then they complain about the steak because beef in the US tastes like a salty turd.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (7/10/09)

townsville said:


> And If you MUST know, certain interest groups have tried to stop this
> 
> BUT FAILED
> 
> Craftbrewer







dre said:


> Who were the interest groups Graham?




I reckon you can keep asking until...................................................................... but it is one thing Townsville won't / can't disclose. It adds more aura to an already heated thread.


----------



## MarkBastard (7/10/09)

Why can't he disclose it?

Let's get this cartel dismantled. This has been on the cards for a while and this is the best opportunity. Please end the gravy train!


----------



## staggalee (7/10/09)

Well, I don`t get it..........there`s a big hue and cry about raciism on this thread, yet a couple of pages ago, someone announced he had " a heap of coon traps on the back porch"!
I would have thought they`d be illegal.  

stagga.


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

I think by "trap" he meant "passable transexual" and I for one applaud his open-mindedness.


----------



## staggalee (7/10/09)

bum said:


> I think by "trap" he meant "passable transexual" and I for one applaud his open-mindedness.



oh yes?
what about the"coondog" in the same post? Unless he meant bloodhound.

stagga.


----------



## townsville (7/10/09)

staggalee said:


> Well, I don`t get it..........there`s a big hue and cry about raciism on this thread, yet a couple of pages ago, someone announced he had " a heap of coon traps on the back porch"!
> I would have thought they`d be illegal.
> 
> stagga.



I'll say it again, racial comments, and racist comments ar NOT interchangable.

That comment is RACIAL, and a racial comment is not necessary racism.

Craftbrewer


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (7/10/09)

bum said:


> I think by "trap" he meant "passable transexual" and I for one applaud his open-mindedness.



I, for one, applaud the infliltration of 4chan-speak into AHB.


----------



## Bribie G (7/10/09)

I still miss my golliwog collection.


----------



## townsville (7/10/09)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> I reckon you can keep asking until...................................................................... but it is one thing Townsville won't / can't disclose. It adds more aura to an already heated thread.



thats right, ask til the cows come home 

I wont tel as 

1. strange as it sounds, this is actually normal business practice
2. Dont want people attacking otherwise ok businesses
3. I lose a valuable contact if I disclose

Craftbrewer


----------



## staggalee (7/10/09)

BribieG said:


> I still miss my golliwog collection.
> 
> View attachment 31694



Swaneee, how I luv ya, how I luv ya, dear ol swaneeeee...

stagga.


----------



## Mattese (7/10/09)

BribieG said:


> I still miss my golliwog collection.
> 
> View attachment 31694



That is a damn fine Golliwog. Do we call them Scallywags now, like the biscuit?


----------



## Mattese (7/10/09)

See, you throw a Golliwog in the mix and its all on for young and old...


----------



## townsville (7/10/09)

Mattese said:


> See, you throw a Golliwog in the mix and its all on for young and old...




I had a ripper Gollywog as a kid, with big BLACK curly hair and all

What memories

Craftbrewer


----------



## Steve (7/10/09)

BribieG said:


> I still miss my golliwog collection.
> 
> View attachment 31694



Did you collect the paper ones from the marmalade jars Bribie?


----------



## Scruffy (7/10/09)




----------



## brettprevans (7/10/09)

my mother in law has a huge golliwog collection. she collected them before they became politically incorrect. she into crafts and stuff.

look at the smile on that golliwog's face. i recon he's just had a big hoppy IPA.


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

staggalee said:


> oh yes?
> what about the"coondog" in the same post? Unless he meant bloodhound.



Without wanting to get serious for a moment - that is clearly what he meant. You're trying a bit too hard on that one.



townsville said:


> I'll say it again, racial comments, and racist comments ar NOT interchangable.
> 
> That comment is RACIAL, and a racial comment is not necessary racism.



1. The comment was neither racist nor racial. He is refering to a dog (not human) used for hunting raccoons (not human).
2. Even if he were referring to a person of black lineage it would not be a "racial" statement (whatever it is you think that means) it would be a racist one as "coon" used in that context has a negative inference and therefore would be racist.

Yes, you are quite right in saying that it is possible to talk about race without being motivated my racism but your definition of the difference leaves a great deal to be desired.


----------



## staggalee (7/10/09)

golly a wog

stagga.


----------



## Pennywise (7/10/09)

I thought wogs were oriental  h34r:


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

You're thinking of asian flu.


----------



## Scruffy (7/10/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I thought wogs were oriental  h34r:



In the UK, wog is a derogatory term for a nigger...

hey, but i live here now, so I'll call a spade a ******* sooty....

this is the anthropology thread right?


----------



## staggalee (7/10/09)

Remember when they put about 200 rounds into Sonny when he stopped at the toll gates on the New Jersey Turnpike?
Great scene.

stagga.


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

Scruffy said:


> In the UK, wog is a derogatory term for a nigger...
> 
> hey, but i live here now, so I'll call a spade a ******* sooty....
> 
> this is the misanthropology thread right?


----------



## Pennywise (7/10/09)

mmmmm, back in the day (in Aus anyway), wog was the term for a worthy oriental gentleman. Dunno when or why it changed though


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

staggalee said:


> Remember when they put about 200 rounds into Sonny when he stopped at the toll gates on the New Jersey Turnpike?
> Great scene.
> 
> stagga.



Spoiler alert, please.


----------



## Mattese (7/10/09)

All I can think of is Bill Oddie as a Black Muslim...


----------



## brettprevans (7/10/09)

wiki for those who care

so chinese hops. do you know what your brewig with yours. anthing special? maybe a hop tea to assess its flavour/aroma qualities?


----------



## townsville (7/10/09)

bum said:


> 2. Even if he were referring to a person of black lineage it would not be a "racial" statement (whatever it is you think that means) it would be a racist one as "coon" used in that context has a negative inference and therefore would be racist.



THAT IS NOT RACISM. Racism is a believe your race is superior in some way thru some genetic or cultural means.

To call an negro a coon, or local black person a Bong is not racism, no different to Itialians wogs, English Poms, Germans Krauts.

Yes the terms can be seen as insulting, and certain are used to goat people, BUT they are being used in a racist term

Wish people would learn English (from a guy who cant spell, or write)

Crafbrewer


----------



## Mattese (7/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> wiki for those who care
> 
> so chinese hops. do you know what your brewig with yours. anthing special? maybe a hop tea to assess its flavour/aroma qualities?




Hey! Quit hijacking our Golliwog thread... Oh, sorry !


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

townsville said:


> THAT IS NOT RACISM. Racism is a believe your race is superior in some way thru some genetic or cultural means.
> 
> To call an negro a coon, or local black person a Bong is not racism, no different to Itialians wogs, English Poms, Germans Krauts.
> 
> ...



The mind boggles. It really does. Yours, I mean. Boggling around inside your head - attached to nothing. All your distinction does is justify ignorance - it does nothing to discount the notion of racism. Those terms, when applied to a person who finds them offensive _are_ racist no matter how casual your attitude to the words may be.

[EDIT: spelrung]


----------



## staggalee (7/10/09)

townsville said:


> THAT IS NOT RACISM.
> 
> Yes the terms can be seen as insulting, and certain are used to goat people,
> 
> ...



There`s no need to call people goats.

stagga.


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

Actually, he used it as verb rather than a noun - something I don't really think _bears_ thinking about.


----------



## staggalee (7/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> wiki for those who care
> 
> so chinese hops. do you know what your brewig with yours. anthing special? maybe a hop tea to assess its flavour/aroma qualities?



I`m waiting till Ross gets his and trials em.
I`ll go from there. The amount of beer I make doesn`t matter with hops pricewise.

stagga.


----------



## townsville (7/10/09)

bum said:


> it does nothing to discount the notion of racism. Those terms, when applied to a person who finds them offensive _are_ racist no matter how casual your attitude to the words may be.
> 
> [EDIT: spelrung]



And this is why the world is going down the nanny state path, being politically correct, and no one taking responsibility of their action.

To say that if I use a racial comment IN ANY TEXT is racism, the mind boggles, and no wonder their is utterly no racial tolerance in the world. Australia is fast losing its racial tollerance to this atitude.

Its mind boggling that years ago, people thought it was ok, and would wear terms like that as a badge of honour. Now people are scared to call some-one "black, chinese, or even a NQLD redneck" without worrying about being called a racist.

Me, I like to think I am no racist, BUT will call pom - pom, wog-wog and so on without fear.

Craftbrewer


----------



## staggalee (7/10/09)

undefined

remember this one?

stagga.


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

townsville said:


> no one taking responsibility of their action.


You're the one trying to deny the impact of their statements, pal.



townsville said:


> To say that if I use a racial comment IN ANY TEXT is racism,


Who said that? I remember saying something quite opposite to that. Try reading instead of assuming.



townsville said:


> the mind boggles, and no wonder their is utterly no racial tolerance in the world. Australia is fast losing its racial tollerance to this atitude.


So objectifying people by race is the very height of racial tollerance, is it? Jesus Christy!



townsville said:


> Its mind boggling that years ago, people thought it was ok, and would wear terms like that as a badge of honour. Now people are scared to call some-one "black, chinese, or even a NQLD redneck" without worrying about being called a racist.


Black people and Chinese people should wear their heritage as a badge of honour. I'm not questioning that. What I am questioning is when people like you objectify them by those attributes. No one should ever be proud of being a redneck. "Redneck" speaks more of attitude than of geography.



townsville said:


> Me, I like to think I am no racist, BUT will call pom - pom, wog-wog and so on without fear.


I know you do. Your arguments make that very clear. But you are wrong.

[EDIT: too many quotes!]


----------



## townsville (7/10/09)

staggalee said:


> undefined
> 
> remember this one?
> 
> stagga.




the old "nigger" Brown stand. use to sit in it a lot.

And to further my statements

NOTE in the article - " pejorative "nigger" may be used publicly without necessarily being racially offensive." 

NOT a mention of RACISM at all in the article.

Craftbrewer

oh he got the name nigger thru a quirk of Australia, which nick-names things the opposite. ie Bluey for a red headed person

Quote
"he was given the nickname "Nigger" as a child because he was particularly fair-skinned."


----------



## Mattese (7/10/09)

Either that or from Nigger Brand boot polish. I don't think the origins of his nickname have been conclusively decided...


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

townsville said:


> NOTE in the article - " pejorative "nigger" may be used publicly without necessarily being racially offensive."



The article also says "The word nigger is simply so offensive that you just don't have people using it in any public context". What is your point?

I also count 7 mentions of racism or racial discrimination - what article were you "reading"?


----------



## townsville (7/10/09)

bum said:


> You're the one trying to deny the impact of their statements, pal.
> 
> 
> Who said that? I remember saying something quite opposite to that. Try reading instead of assuming.
> ...




lets see, I did read your statement, and you clearly said, that racial statements ARE Racists - you are wrong, I say your wrong, the Federal Govt says your wrong (read the article)

People are proud oif their race and say so I find. Infact they are not ashamed, and promote it all the time, Greek Festivals, Italian food fairs, Aboriginal singing. Its strange you dont see that nicknaming races is part of recognising that very fact in the Australian culture - a badge of honour AND respect.

It seems you just cant your head arround the Australian Culture.

Shout
Craftbrewer


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

bum said:


> Yes, you are quite right in saying that it is possible to talk about race without being motivated my racism but your definition of the difference leaves a great deal to be desired.



Read this then explain it back to me in your own words (language?).


----------



## townsville (7/10/09)

bum said:


> The article also says "The word nigger is simply so offensive that you just don't have people using it in any public context". What is your point?
> 
> I also count 7 mentions of racism or racial discrimination - what article were you "reading"?



My point is NO_ONE is agruing that the word nigger is racist. I''ll say it again

NO_ONE IS SAYING AUSTRALIA IS RACIST ALL BECAUSE WE HAVE A STAND WITH A RACIAL NAME.

Is that clear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

You argue any racial sleer is racist, IT IS NOT 

Is that clear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And the WHOLE CONTEXT of the article is not RACISM, BUT ITS NOW AN INSULTING TERM. AGAIN NOT RACISM

Is that Clear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I feel like I am teaching a kid all over again

Craftbrewer


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

So what was the motion brought before the UN in regard to racial discrimination for?

Jesus, man. You're fucked in the head.

[EDIT: so mad I can't type]


----------



## Steve (7/10/09)




----------



## townsville (7/10/09)

bum said:


> So what was the motion brought before the UN in regard to racial discrimination for?



Is not "racial Discrimination" the term to help describe racism (back to basic English again), and thus frame laws against it??????


Craftbrewer


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

I don't know how to respond to that, townsville. That is my point. My point that goes against what you are saying.

Your posts are purest gibberish to me.


----------



## mwd (7/10/09)

Wow slow down I can see this thread is rapidly heading for the chop..


----------



## townsville (7/10/09)

bum said:


> I don't know how to respond to that, townsville. That is my point. My point that goes against what you are saying.
> 
> Your posts are purest gibberish to me.




Not gibberish, thought provoking. Us old farts have seen a lot of changes, and we see how attitudes change over time. Some for the good, some for the bad. 

One change for the BAD in this country is the lose of racial tolerance. And I blame in part this new founded attitude to what is now considered racism.

Craftbrewer


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

TB, it's at page 46. Approximately 36 of those pages are equally useless ramblings.

However, the point is taken and I'll pull my head in.

Apologies to admin/moderators.


----------



## jonocarroll (7/10/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> I, for one, applaud the infliltration of 4chan-speak into AHB.


Hmmm - order the remaining x kgs of chinese hop, then at the last minute, revoke your order with a post that just says "C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!!111oneone"

Well, since this thread is way OT anyway...


----------



## robbo5253 (7/10/09)

Townsville,

If you spend any more time on here, I think your going to be the one missing the deadline to your hop buy!!


----------



## townsville (7/10/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Wow slow down I can see this thread is rapidly heading for the chop..



i dont think so, we will get back to chinese hops

BY THE WAY

Placing the first order to China today

380kg of China finest is being packed right now

Craftbrewer


----------



## MarkBastard (7/10/09)

God this racist / racial bullshit is pissing me off.

I think when I get these hops I'm going to make a Nigger Stout, and a Boong Brown Ale, and maybe a Chinese FlyLice Lager.


----------



## beerDingo (7/10/09)

townsville said:


> And If you MUST know, certain interest groups have tried to stop this
> 
> BUT FAILED
> 
> Craftbrewer



Oh come one townsville, out them! If they are trying to screw us, then we should at least know who we should not be giving our money too!

If someone is being petty, and trying to safeguard their monopoly, then we should publicly out them! I would happily not spend my money with them, to show that these practices are not in the their interest! And especially not in the interest of the customer's that are supporting and paying for their business!

I want to make sure the the HBS's that I am spending my money at, are not actively trying to stop me from saving a little money (which will ultimately, put more more money in the LHBS pocket).


----------



## Ecosse (7/10/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> God this racist / racial bullshit is pissing me off.
> 
> I think when I get these hops I'm going to make a Nigger Stout, and a Boong Brown Ale, and maybe a Chinese FlyLice Lager.



And a Redneck Irish Red.


----------



## Fourstar (7/10/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Well, since this thread is way OT anyway...



Gold Quantum, Gold!


----------



## Mattese (7/10/09)

A great man once said to me "RDWHAHB". 

Thanks for that Chappo.

I've been trying to figure out how to pronounce it ever since.

But I really think it applies here.

God Bless the Brew.


----------



## beachy (7/10/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> Farmers have been squeezed by the supply chain into accepting prices that are in some cases the same price as has been for the past 20 years. But at the same time the purchasing power of the Australian Dollar has not historically been high so you are getting paid a little less than you were 20 years ago at the same prices at the farm gate.
> 
> Purchasing agents at farm gate at prices are buying product around 20 to 30 odd cents per kilogram of produce that the Supply Chain, the duopoly of Supermarkets in Australia, charge upwards of $5 to $6 a kilo for and then says support the local supply chains doing this. I'm actually proud of your stance, so long as you don't complain about being paid nothing for your produce and that you should get more money from the Supply Chain purchasing agents. They know the rules of economics and are squeezing both ends tighter as they know neither the primary producer nor the consumer in Australia has any will to fight and press back. The consumer can fight back with his wallet and purchasing power once he is informed about the markets and how much power he really possesses that he doesn't yet realise to move markets. Primary producers have a tougher time as you are working as individuals against each other and the world, you should form a producers co-operative and hire collectively a sole sellers agent outlet to get you the price you want or move a huge volume of produce away from the Supermarkets and to any other buyers domestic or offshore. With primary producers and consumers together squeezing back against the SuperMarkets the market will find a new balance without the Supermarkets taking the huge lions share of profit away from both the primary produce and the consumer.
> 
> ...



some good points unfortunately i am not a cereal farmer so cannot just switch to barley wish i could but just because something grows doesnt mean any farmer can produce it

already a member of co ops which are fine but it is actually ILLEGAL for a group to set a price in australia(called price fixing) and cannot be done unless you sell fuel(maybe townsville can stop the petrol rip off too)

you say this is a one off thing so dont worry well i hope no one else worries either when they go too thier HBS and the liquid yeast range or specialty
malt range is half what it is now or the extra hops you want are 3yrs old because of reduced turnover

you also mention the no profit for townsville unfortunately there is also no responsability or commitment from townsville maybe if he was running a business with his money with his house/lifestyle etc on the line like the sponsors of this forum he might have some respect


----------



## beachy (7/10/09)

Darren said:


> I think you will find it is actually posters who receive "kick-backs" for posting negative comments about the buy. If Townsville was buying from the US, the "nay-sayers" would be exactly the same ones who are posting now.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren



darren please please please state publicly who is giving me "kick-backs" i wont be offended at all if it is true but if it is not true please state that too thanks



Chappo said:


> Buying John Deere tractors is Un-Australian



its from italy actually but bought from a dealer in australia serviced yearly in australia with all spare parts bought from a dealer in australia
maybe next time i want a tractor i will ring the factory in italy, import it direct then fly a machanic over yearly with the parts in his suit case just so i can say i STUCK IT UP THE SYSTEM?



lastdrinks said:


> i've read this whole thread and i am not sure what the answer is to the question!!! So many good points. The question is
> Q:i had chinese take way tonight. Am i un-australian?



WOW did you import it DIRECT from china??


----------



## daemon (7/10/09)

Is there anything else we can include on this thread to make it more off-topic? How about a combo of plasticisers, botulism and AHB glassware?

The arguments are wearing a little thin and most people don't change their opinions anyway.

RDWHAHB. If that doesn't work, repeat until it does!


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

I don't know why people are talking about any post in this thread being OT. There's been maybe 4 on topic posts total and the these were all throwbacks as the thread was well and truly de-railed by post 5.

Guys, please only post specific details about these hops from now on, ok?


----------



## Mattese (7/10/09)

And is there a chance we can forget about the "UnAustralian" rants?

Yes, I know, if I don't want to hear about it I shouldn't read this topic. And I try not to.

But then my faith in humanity gets the better of me and I press on it again to see if someone has something intelligent to say. 
Oh how I have been burned... Everyone has made their point. 

Why can't we all just get along. Just when the bickering begins to die down, some tool, on either side, decides to throw more fuel on the fire with a fairly unintelligent post that hurts my eyes to read. 

Back on Topic...

I'm fairly new to the hop guzzling business. Do the same style of hops from around the world have the same attributes i.e. bittering qualities? Or are the Chinese Cascades a different spec than other Cascades from elsewhere around the globe?

:chug:


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/10/09)

Mattese said:


> I'm fairly new to the hop guzzling business. Do the same style of hops from around the world have the same attributes i.e. bittering qualities? Or are the Chinese Cascades a different spec than other Cascades from elsewhere around the globe?
> 
> :chug:



I have no doubts that there will be differences- witness the difference between NZ and European versions of the same hop.

It will be interesting seeing what they're like.


----------



## pdilley (7/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Question. What are you doing with Tampons Pete!



Wife. 

Wouldn't be a lark if we asked nicely and Graham announced the Great Tampon Bulk Buy of 2009 on his radio show to shake up the tampon market.



lot of happy gfs and wifes


----------



## Kleiny (7/10/09)

Everybody calm down and watch this link to the end






we all be better for it

Kleiny

(And brewer pete i know nothing about tampons so my wife may be upset if i get the wrong color :lol: )


----------



## chappo1970 (7/10/09)

Well, personally, I can't wait to get my greedy little hands and taste buds round these hops. If anything it will be fun seeing what they are like and where they can fit into the broad beery landscape. As no one really knows what they are going to be like and what style will best suit them, it'll certainly open up more vocal chords. I'll mainly be looking forward to the debates and discussion on flavour, aromas and bittering, and which style will best suit these hops, even maybe some new recipe formulations. It's not very often do we get to try the completely unknown. Be an experienced brewer or a noob we will all be in the same boat.

I don't think I'll bother with this thread anymore as it has become quite pointless IMO.

Peace and Beers Brewers.

Chap Chap :icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev (7/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Well, personally, I can't wait to get my greedy little hands and taste buds round these hops. If anything it will be fun seeing what they are like and where they can fit into the broad beery landscape. As no one really knows what they are going to be like and what style will best suit them, it'll certainly open up more vocal chords. I'll mainly be looking forward to the debates and discussion on flavour, aromas and bittering, and which style will best suit these hops, even maybe some new recipe formulations. It's not very often do we get to try the completely unknown. Be an experienced brewer or a noob we will all be in the same boat.
> 
> I don't think I'll bother with this thread anymore as it has become quite pointless IMO.
> 
> ...




+1 Looking forward to trying these new flavours from the hops. 

And I don't feel bad buying the Chinese hops; what else is there US, UK or NZ, ummm none of them are Aussy; but I have also purchased Australian grown hops, but admitt I have <5% Austrlian grown.

QldKev


----------



## Paul H (7/10/09)

I can just imagine it at a comp :icon_vomit: judge- "this beer smells & tastes like shit" Scoresheet Overall Impression- "don't use chinese hops".

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Bribie G (7/10/09)

With BABBs virtually closing down till the February mini comp (I mean the brewing aspects of it because the lager mini comp this month is the last of the year) I reckon those members who have participated in the buy should take a couple of sample bottles to the January meeting or even (if time frame permitting) to the break up. I'm sure there are a lot of non-bulk-buy brewers who would be most interested. 
Ditto with other brew clubs.


----------



## chappo1970 (7/10/09)

BribieG said:


> With BABBs virtually closing down till the February mini comp (I mean the brewing aspects of it because the lager mini comp this month is the last of the year) I reckon those members who have participated in the buy should take a couple of sample bottles to the January meeting or even (if time frame permitting) to the break up. I'm sure there are a lot of non-bulk-buy brewers who would be most interested.
> Ditto with other brew clubs.




Why the hell not? I'll be in that Bribie!

I'll be sure to save a special Chinese hoppy brew for PaulH  BWAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Fourstar (7/10/09)

Paul H said:


> I can just imagine it at a comp judge- "this beer smells & tastes like shit" Scoresheet Overall Impression- "don't use chinese hops".



Ive never known hop cones/pellets to taste and/or smell like shit, even the ones gorwn in manure. Oh thats right... because its grown in the rural highlands/lowlands/lands of china, its got to be filthy  .

I'm taking my Hops, Char Siu and Roast Duck and going home thank you very much!


----------



## brettprevans (7/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> I'm taking my Hops, Char Siu and Roast Duck and going home thank you very much!


peiking duck pancakes :icon_drool2: 
or carry the theme of chinese hops and make a chinese hop infused rice pudding. apparetnly someone did hop panacotta in victoria and it was ace.


----------



## TidalPete (7/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Why the hell not? I'll be in that Bribie!
> 
> I'll be sure to save a special Chinese hoppy brew for PaulH  BWAHAHAHA!!!!



Three posts earlier ----


> I don't think I'll bother with this thread anymore as it has become quite pointless IMO.



Bloody hell Chappo no wonder your post count is out of this world. :lol: :lol: 

TP


----------



## Digger11 (7/10/09)

With the Federal Goverments wonderful immigration policy we will have more Chinese born people living in our Country than Aussies anyway - so stop coplaining, you just need to get used to it.

Pauline Hanson tried to stop it many years ago and they rolled out the Propaganda machine to stop her (and then jailed her on some BS technicality) - so us beer drinkers have no hop (pun intended). 

Just hope your Hindu and Mandarin is up to scratch.

Me - i'm voting Pirate Party next election. So you can't blame me.


----------



## chappo1970 (7/10/09)

TidalPete said:


> Three posts earlier ----
> 
> Bloody hell Chappo no wonder your post count is out of this world.
> 
> TP




:lol: Whoopsie...

I stand by my earlier statement Pete! h34r:

Edit: Awwgh Crap~Crap~Crap!!! I did it again!


----------



## Bribie G (7/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Why the hell not? I'll be in that Bribie!
> 
> I'll be sure to save a special Chinese hoppy brew for PaulH  BWAHAHAHA!!!!



And we'll make him fill out a BJCP scoresheet while drinking it B) 



Digger11 said:


> With the Federal Goverments wonderful immigration policy we will have more Chinese born people living in our Country than Aussies anyway - so stop coplaining, you just need to get used to it.
> 
> Pauline Hanson tried to stop it many years ago and they rolled out the Propaganda machine to stop her (and then jailed her on some BS technicality) - so us beer drinkers have no hop (pun intended).
> 
> ...



I read that initially as " so stop copulating " Noooo obviously we need more Aussies copulating, not less


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

Hey, Chappo:

Knock, knock.


----------



## TidalPete (7/10/09)

Chappo said:


> :lol: Whoopsie...
> 
> I stand by my earlier statement Pete! h34r:
> 
> Edit: Awwgh Crap~Crap~Crap!!! I did it again!



Better stop posting & batten down the hatches mate. Severe storm warning current & it's heading straight for your place.  

TP


----------



## MarkBastard (7/10/09)

Digger11 said:


> With the Federal Goverments wonderful immigration policy we will have more Chinese born people living in our Country than Aussies anyway - so stop coplaining, you just need to get used to it.
> 
> Pauline Hanson tried to stop it many years ago and they rolled out the Propaganda machine to stop her (and then jailed her on some BS technicality) - so us beer drinkers have no hop (pun intended).
> 
> ...



please explain


----------



## townsville (7/10/09)

well everyone

By luchtime tommorrow $3000.00 will be winging its way to China.

The hops are being packed now for the first orders

Craftbrewer


----------



## manticle (7/10/09)

Mattese said:


> And is there a chance we can forget about the "UnAustralian" rants?
> 
> 
> :chug:



If you're talking about mine - a joke to lighten things up due to the ridiculous drama and carryings on in what should be a simple thread about a bulk buy.

If you're talking about something else then please carry on.

Manticle supports the rights of homebrewers to spend their money where they please.


----------



## Fourstar (7/10/09)

townsville said:


> well everyone
> By luchtime tommorrow $3000.00 will be winging its way to China.
> The hops are being packed now for the first orders
> Craftbrewer



Townsville, some may not agree with this but...

You're a gentleman and a scholar! :lol:


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

manticle said:


> a simple thread about a bulk buy.



Actually about hop specs (with a perceived negative cultural bias).

Entire bulk buy discussion is OT - even if it is the same hops.


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Townsville, some may not agree with this but...
> 
> You're a gentleman and a scholar! :lol:



I agree with neither but I commend him for putting his hand up for this buy.


----------



## MarkBastard (7/10/09)

All of this over $3000 hahaha. It's the crying moaning and bitching instead of making a better alternative which is why our Australian products are so shit. Meanwhile ching chang zen in China is working hard to make decent products so he can feed his family the basics, and we're supposed to feel slack for not supporting some pompous wankers that are trying to fix the market...yeah right.


----------



## townsville (7/10/09)

If you think thats good

want to know how global the economy is.

You can NOW order your car from the factory in Japan, and they will arrange delivery to your door, working thru all the customs and clearing hurdles.

that is really cutting out the middlemen.

You save quite a lot.

Craftbrewer


----------



## MarkBastard (7/10/09)

That's bloody awesome, but will my speedo be in nip? farken streuth mayyyyyte!


----------



## real_beer (7/10/09)

townsville said:


> By luchtime tommorrow $3000.00 will be winging its way to China.
> 
> Craftbrewer


 :icon_offtopic: Might be a good time to mention the 50 billion dollars heading to Australia for Western Australia's gas. Seems silly arguing about a $3000 - $5000 yearly bulk buy.


----------



## Bribie G (7/10/09)

There are many home brewers on the UK forums (of which Ross is also a sponsor of their sort-of-equivalent to AHB forum) who rave about CraftBrewer the Store and they willingly buy Fuggles, Goldings, Challenger etc from him because they can get it cheaper and in some cases quicker and fresher than from most UK home brew suppliers. Imagine, a fuggle making a World round trip and ending up back in Herefordshire after a brief holiday in Underwood.  

Now _that's_ globalisation. Are the UK purchasers being un-Pommian, I wonder? B)


I understand that Ross is currently negotiating a deal to sell fridges to eskimos .. pardon, Inuit.


----------



## beachy (7/10/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> All of this over $3000 hahaha. It's the crying moaning and bitching instead of making a better alternative which is why our Australian products are so shit. Meanwhile ching chang zen in China is working hard to make decent products so he can feed his family the basics, and we're supposed to feel slack for not supporting some pompous wankers that are trying to fix the market...yeah right.






townsville said:


> If you think thats good
> 
> want to know how global the economy is.
> 
> ...






Mark^Bastard said:


> That's bloody awesome, but will my speedo be in nip? farken streuth mayyyyyte!



so close to being back on topic then the ego maniac and one of his little followers takes it right back off again dont blame anyone but townsville for the fighting on this thread , why shouldnt people reply to the utter crap that pours from his mouth?


----------



## Paul H (7/10/09)

BribieG said:


> I understand that Ross is currently negotiating a deal to sell fridges to eskimos .. pardon, Inuit.



He first sold them the ice & now they need something to keep it cold  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Fourstar (7/10/09)

Paul H said:


> He first sold them the ice & now they need something to keep it cold
> Cheers
> Paul



DERAIL!!!

Why? Is the global warming monster at it again?!?! h34r: 




:lol:


----------



## Steve (7/10/09)

beachy said:


> why shouldnt people reply to the utter crap that pours from his mouth?



because pal, i dont care what pours from his mouth. Graham supplied me with CHEAP hops in 2006 and he's doing it again now and you'll probably find that all the people that are currently at yes yes yes on the bulk buy thread dont give a rats arse either. Get over it.
Cheers
Steve

Edit: i'll still buy a cheap tv with no warranty :lol:


----------



## matho (7/10/09)

i dont know if this has been metioned before but if you have a look here
china has the highest mega L per year output of beer no wonder they are the third largest hop producer in the world.
Most of their hops must be used locally and they don't like hoppy beers otherwise they would be the largest :lol:


----------



## staggalee (7/10/09)

beachy said:


> so close to being back on topic then the ego maniac and one of his little followers takes it right back off again dont blame anyone but townsville for the fighting on this thread , why shouldnt people reply to the utter crap that pours from his mouth?



Lockie, I hope that`s not you..... you know what happened to you last time :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## Steve (7/10/09)

staggalee said:


> Lockie, I hope that`s not you..... you know what happened to you last time :lol:
> 
> stagga.



yes, the brewing world carried on without him.

One person I would love to here from, just for interests sake is mrs eyers

Edit: Bum, is that how you spell sake? Just doesnt look right.


----------



## lastdrinks (7/10/09)

What a load of crap. I love forums. And i will love Graham if he brings me hops at 15% the price of shop hops and he doesnt go to Mexico with our cash. And if you do go to Mexico send some good photos, you have my email.

Graham i dont care if you are a prick or the chinese are reds under my bed. bring me my my hops at 15% the price of what i pay down the shop. Awesome!!!


----------



## townsville (7/10/09)

I just hope that when the distribution centre gets the near 400 kg of hops, they all dont go naked, and roll arround in the hops before sending them (I would be temped, imagine making love in them).

Ohhhhhh The sights, and smells

Craftbrewer


----------



## bradsbrew (7/10/09)

townsville said:


> I just hope that when the distribution centre gets the near 400 kg of hops, they all dont go naked, and roll arround in the hops before sending them (I would be temped, imagine making love in them).
> 
> Ohhhhhh The sights, and smells
> 
> Craftbrewer



Talk about spoil the suprise pics sent at the bottom of each kilo.


----------



## bum (7/10/09)

Steve said:


> Edit: Bum, is that how you spell sake? Just doesnt look right.



Seems I have a reputation.

You're right, it does look wrong but you got it right. Weird, isn't it.


----------



## MarkBastard (7/10/09)

beachy said:


> so close to being back on topic then the ego maniac and one of his little followers takes it right back off again dont blame anyone but townsville for the fighting on this thread , why shouldnt people reply to the utter crap that pours from his mouth?



Go and have a sook elsewhere


----------



## daemon (7/10/09)

townsville said:


> I just hope that when the distribution centre gets the near 400 kg of hops, they all dont go naked, and roll arround in the hops before sending them (I would be temped, imagine making love in them).


I had to double check three times now, either Chappo has stolen your login or he's channelling his thoughts through your PC :blink: :blink:


----------



## real_beer (7/10/09)

townsville said:


> I just hope that when the distribution centre gets the near 400 kg of hops, they all dont go naked, and roll arround in the hops before sending them (I would be temped, imagine making love in them).
> 
> Ohhhhhh The sights, and smells
> 
> Craftbrewer



At least James & Andy kept their gear on!!!!!


----------



## Fourstar (8/10/09)

His face would be soo soo sticky after that.


----------



## townsville (8/10/09)

gee the Chinese are good. And this is f---en brilliant.

Paid to the Chinese company this morning a touch under $3000.00.

Lunchtime they tell me they have the money

An hour later they are ready to package and ship the hops tommorrow. Get this, they would do it today BUT the offical holidays in China finish today, and labourers can start work tommorrow.

I bet many wish they did not pull out of this hop buy. This is better service than the Australian and NZ hop industry

Craftbrewer


----------



## Fourstar (8/10/09)

townsville said:


> An hour later they are ready to package and ship the hops tommorrow. *Get this, they would do it today BUT the offical holidays in China finish today*, and labourers can start work tommorrow.



Not good enough! I want my refund in full Tonwsville! 

:lol:


----------



## brettprevans (8/10/09)

on a differant but sort of related topic (the topic of importing hops/hop products).

so AQIS doesnt require an importers licence to bring in dried hop pellets/leaves
but AQIS does require an importers licence to bring in herbal tea if it has hop material of any description

go figure!


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (8/10/09)

There's no way this thread is back on topic, surely?

So who's organising a grain BULK BUY then?


----------



## townsville (8/10/09)

L_Bomb said:


> There's no way this thread is back on topic, surely?
> 
> So who's organising a grain BULK BUY then?




At the moment I have on the books

1. The MASSIVE grain bulk buy
2. The bleeden Tampon bulk buy
3. The Nip New Car Ultra cheap Bulk buy

Craftbrewer


----------



## bum (8/10/09)

L_Bomb said:


> There's no way this thread is back on topic, surely?



Nah, people are talking about some bulk buy or something instead.


----------



## townsville (8/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> on a differant but sort of related topic (the topic of importing hops/hop products).
> 
> so AQIS doesnt require an importers licence to bring in dried hop pellets/leaves
> but AQIS does require an importers licence to bring in herbal tea if it has hop material of any description
> ...




Not quite

1. No licence if T-90 pellets. They are processed so much they kill every living thing in them.
2. BUT , pressed flower plugs, leaves, loose hops - yes you do need a licence

Craftbrewer


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (8/10/09)

:icon_offtopic: 

"Hey Hey It's Saturday" is un-Australian... h34r:


----------



## sinkas (8/10/09)

fkin americans tucking in their t-shirts, then strapping it in with a belt, surpirsed they dont have fanny-packs on and knee high white socks


----------



## leiothrix (8/10/09)

townsville said:


> At the moment I have on the books
> 
> 1. The MASSIVE grain bulk buy
> 2. The bleeden Tampon bulk buy
> ...



Wasn't there also the cheap plasma TVs with no warranty?

Rob.


----------



## MarkBastard (8/10/09)

pfft i think id rather an australian made TV....oh wait


----------



## townsville (9/10/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> wasn't that hey hey its saturday skit racist or racialist



Well guys it wasn't racist, as it was a copy of the same idectial skit on the show 10 years ago. 

It all blew up mainly because that USA guy got offended. Actually heard on ABC radio a socialogist explain it quite well

Goes something like this

"Times are changing and what was ok 20 years ago is not ok now, BUT its not racism, I must point that out. 20 years ago, racial skits were perfectly ok, and standard in Australia. No one got insulted. But you did insult some-one if you made sexual statements at them, that was taboo.

Progress to today, where the Internet is king, globalisation, and we are immersed in the USA culture. The American on hey hey its Saturday wasn't talking to Australian when he make his comments, he was talking to the USA, as he knows this skit will go global, and didn't want to be appart of it for fear back home in the USA.

In 2009, real racism is a distant past for young people, Nazi Germany, World War II, The KKK, White Australia policy, - all those thing are a memory for many, and as such, peoples attitudes, now being swayed by the USA, makes racism anything that insults another race. On the other hand, with the liberal sexual attitude of todays people, sexual insults are common place and no longer insultung.

Is it right or wrong, its neither, its just changing times. I have no doubt in another 20 years, we see the attitudes change again"


I found his logic hard to argue against.

Changing times, and attitudes

Thank god I am an old fart and wont change

Craftbrewer


----------



## brettprevans (9/10/09)

dont you love how the skit is being international condemed, bu when a comedian gets up and does a ventriloquist act with a 'terrorist' puppet is funny and USA crowds lap it up and its ok. 

oh btw. linky for anyone thats interested. 

i also love the knobs out there who confuse race and religion. anywhoo back to playing with water profiles in promash


----------



## Steve (9/10/09)

No-one complains about the continuous repeats of the Benny Hill show when he and his sidekicks used to blacken their faces and sing and dance. Strange hey?

Cheers
Steve

P.S. Looking forward to seeing what my new plasma TV is like.


----------



## bhummel (9/10/09)

I'm a bit shocked at how many people are even willing to purchase hops from China. Putting aside the idea concerning supporting your own countries ecomony and purchasing locally produced products, my biggest concern would be what China has sprayed on the hops as they grew them. China has been linked to the use of illegal/banned pesticides and cases of overuse of pesticides on produce. Its a free world and all and everyone can use what they want for there beer, but like I said I'm just surprised at how many are willing to jump on board.


http://food-haccp.blogspot.com/2009/05/ban...arcinogens.html

"There are many cases of banned pesticides or carcinogens found in foods.
Greenpeace exposed in 2006 in China that 25% of surveyed supermarkets agricultural products contained banned pesticides. Over 70% of tomatoes that tested were found to have the banned pesticide Lindane, and almost 40% of the samples had a mix of three or more types of pesticides.Fruits were also tested in this investigation. Tangerines, strawberries and Kyofung grapes samples were found contaminated by banned pesticides, including the highly toxic Methamidophos. These fruits can also be found in Hong Kong market.[2] Greenpeace says there exists no comprehensive monitoring on fruit produce in the Hong Kong as of 2006.
In India, soft drinks were found contaminated with high levels of pesticides and insecticides, including lindane, DDT, malathion and chlorpyrifos.[3]
Even Quality Assurance International, a USDA certified organization, in July 2008 QAI had mistakenly certified as organic powdered ginger produced in China, which tests showed was contaminated with the banned pesticide Aldicarb. [4]
News of Formaldehyde, a carcinogen was found in Vietnamese national dish, Pho, broke in 2007 Vietnam food scare. Vegetables and fruits were also found to have banned pesticides. "Health agencies have known that Vietnamese soy sauce, the country's second most popular sauce after fish sauce, has been chock full of cancer agents since at least 2001," thundered the Thanh Nien daily. "Why didn't anyone tell us?"[5] The carcinogen in Asian sauces is 3-MCPD and its metabolite 1,3-DCP, which has been an ongoing problem before 2000 affecting multiple continents.
2005 Indonesia food scare, carcinogenic formaldehyde was added as a preservative to noodles, tofu, salted fish, and meatballs.
2008 Chinese milk scandal. 
"


----------



## Polar Beer (9/10/09)

byron hummel said:


> I'm a bit shocked....etc



Byron mate. There is a bloody great big thread called "Chinese Hops? What Next" for these kind of comments. 

A heap of us are watching this thread for meaningful info.


----------



## townsville (9/10/09)

From the Bulk Buy Thread

NOT MY PERSONAL COMMENTS
I'm a bit shocked at how many people are even willing to purchase hops from China. Putting aside the idea concerning supporting your own countries ecomony and purchasing locally produced products, my biggest concern would be what China has sprayed on the hops as they grew them. China has been linked to the use of illegal/banned pesticides and cases of overuse of pesticides on produce. Its a free world and all and everyone can use what they want for there beer, but like I said I'm just surprised at how many are willing to jump on board.


http://food-haccp.blogspot.com/2009/05/ban...arcinogens.html

"There are many cases of banned pesticides or carcinogens found in foods.
Greenpeace exposed in 2006 in China that 25% of surveyed supermarkets agricultural products contained banned pesticides. Over 70% of tomatoes that tested were found to have the banned pesticide Lindane, and almost 40% of the samples had a mix of three or more types of pesticides.Fruits were also tested in this investigation. Tangerines, strawberries and Kyofung grapes samples were found contaminated by banned pesticides, including the highly toxic Methamidophos. These fruits can also be found in Hong Kong market.[2] Greenpeace says there exists no comprehensive monitoring on fruit produce in the Hong Kong as of 2006.
In India, soft drinks were found contaminated with high levels of pesticides and insecticides, including lindane, DDT, malathion and chlorpyrifos.[3]
Even Quality Assurance International, a USDA certified organization, in July 2008 QAI had mistakenly certified as organic powdered ginger produced in China, which tests showed was contaminated with the banned pesticide Aldicarb. [4]
News of Formaldehyde, a carcinogen was found in Vietnamese national dish, Pho, broke in 2007 Vietnam food scare. Vegetables and fruits were also found to have banned pesticides. "Health agencies have known that Vietnamese soy sauce, the country's second most popular sauce after fish sauce, has been chock full of cancer agents since at least 2001," thundered the Thanh Nien daily. "Why didn't anyone tell us?"[5] The carcinogen in Asian sauces is 3-MCPD and its metabolite 1,3-DCP, which has been an ongoing problem before 2000 affecting multiple continents.
2005 Indonesia food scare, carcinogenic formaldehyde was added as a preservative to noodles, tofu, salted fish, and meatballs.
2008 Chinese milk scandal.


----------



## Sammus (9/10/09)

Lol I hope this hasn't all spawned from my troll in post 16. Was just stirring the pot and it looks like I turned around for a minute and its boiled over


----------



## townsville (9/10/09)

I agree, BUT will quickly answer this, AND keep it very short

China has come a long LONG way since that report. Export hops actually go thru a Chinese Export Certification where they check the hops that they meet export standards and International standards. They are exported arround the world, and I would think that if other countries are letting them pass, they are as good as any other countries hops for purity.

Please keep this thread to the hop order

Craftbrewer


----------



## jonocarroll (9/10/09)

townsville said:


> It all blew up mainly because that USA guy got offended.


People just love to find something and make it controversial. Over-the-top comedy in Australia is stone dead. The problem is, this wasn't over-the-top satire. It was, as you say, a repeat performance of an act performed years ago.

I saw a wonderful historical doco on American music not too long ago, and I was interested in the history. While I'm sure a lot of people see the black and cry racism, I wonder how many of them know how it was used? There's a complex history of black performers, white performers in blackface imitating black performers, then black performers in blackface imitating the white performers imitating the black performers. It's got it's fair share of self-parody already. It's responsible for most of the traditional African-American music around (not this gangsta hip-hop shite) and is strongly linked to the origins of the blues.



"Wikipedia" said:


> It was through blackface performers, white and black, that the richness and exuberance of African-American music, humor, and dance first reached mainstream, white audiences in the U.S. and abroad. It was through blackface minstrelsy that African American performers first entered the mainstream of American show business. Black performers used blackface performance to satirize white behavior.


Yes, there was racism involved the entire way through - blacks weren't allowed to go to _see_ the shows, only to perform. Many of the performers were still slaves. It's certainly not all sunshine and lollipops.

The question is - did the performers use blackface because;

1. they were trying to incite hatrid towards a social group?
2. they were trying to make light of the hardships of a social group?
3. they were trying to recreate the self-parody that the makeup was historically used for?

or the somewhat more likely option

4. they wanted to look black, they were parodying people who are black, they weren't considering the history or social implications of the makeup, and they underestimated the desire for over-reaction in the public thesedays?

How many people use the phrase 'I got gipped?' without considering the historical link to gypsies?

Pfft. PC bloody overkill.


----------



## real_beer (9/10/09)

townsville said:


> Well guys it wasn't racist, as it was a copy of the same idectial skit on the show 10 years ago.
> 
> It all blew up mainly because that USA guy got offended.
> 
> ...



Totally ridiculous and inaccurate skit, five doctors and none of them noticed their front man was supposed to be white!!!!


----------



## townsville (9/10/09)

One of the funniest things I ever saw was a bunch of really black aborigines on a concert night at a mission years ago.

They painted themselves WHITE and acted out like the boy bands of the 90's. It was funny as hell, and NO_ONE even raised an eyebrow if it was inappropriate to do so

Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (9/10/09)

real_beer said:


> Totally ridiculous and inaccurate skit, five doctors and none of them noticed their front man was supposed to be white!!!!



STOP IT !!!!!!! I cant keep falling to the floor laughing about this. You'll cause me an injury


----------



## bum (9/10/09)

Was the Hey Hey skit funny?


----------



## dre (9/10/09)

Sammus said:


> Lol I hope this hasn't all spawned from my troll in post 16. Was just stirring the pot and it looks like I turned around for a minute and its boiled over




Your post on #16 is right on the money!

Take the current Amarillo bulk buy thread:
You don't see any anti-american banta expressed there do you?
You don't see any "this bulk buy will kill aussie LHBS banta on that thread either.

Yet when theres a bulk buy from China.......its god forbid.

I refer once again to your post #16


----------



## Paul H (9/10/09)

It was just a bit of fun, anyhow who said Michael Jackson was black  

What I find really offensive is people who use kits & call themselves brewers, if we really want to fire up over something that's relevant then surely that's something worth fighting for!

Cheers 

Paul. :angry:


----------



## townsville (9/10/09)

Paul H said:


> It was just a bit of fun, anyhow who said Michael Jackson was black



What was the joke the Cellarman told on the radio program

"Its only a rumour that Michael Jackson died, no-one has seen the body. The truth is he used so much bleach on his skin he just FADED away"

Yes terrible joke

Craftbrewer


----------



## brettprevans (9/10/09)

Paul H said:


> ......What I find really offensive is people who use kits & call themselves brewers.....
> Paul. :angry:


troll much


----------



## bum (9/10/09)

townsville said:


> "Its only a rumour that Michael Jackson died, no-one has seen the body. The truth is he used so much bleach on his skin he FADED away"
> 
> Yes terrible joke



And neither racist nor racial so clearly OT.

BAN!!!


----------



## townsville (9/10/09)

bum said:


> And neither racist nor racial so clearly OT.
> 
> BAN!!!



knew that joke would bring out the Michael Jackson fans

Craftbrewer


----------



## bum (9/10/09)

Out of where? The woodpile I suppose?!


----------



## skippy (9/10/09)

that was actualy a really funny reply Townsville!

lol


----------



## WarmBeer (9/10/09)

Paul H said:


> What I find really offensive is people who use kits & call themselves brewers, if we really want to fire up over something that's relevant then surely that's something worth fighting for!



Elitist dickhead


----------



## TidalPete (9/10/09)

townsville said:


> Changing times, and attitudes
> Thank god I am an old fart and wont change
> Craftbrewer



+1

TP


----------



## real_beer (9/10/09)

townsville said:


> One of the funniest things I ever saw was a bunch of really black aborigines on a concert night at a mission years ago.
> 
> They painted themselves WHITE and acted out like the boy bands of the 90's. It was funny as hell, and NO_ONE even raised an eyebrow if it was inappropriate to do so
> 
> Craftbrewer


I was watching an aboriginal show a few years ago and they used to include comedy sketches here and there. One particular sketch went something like this:

An aboriginal was walking down the beach and picked up a large shell lying in the sand. He picked it up and rubbed it and suddenly a genie appeared and told him he could have two wishes. "Hang on a minute" he replied 'shouldn't I get three wishes?'. 'No you get only two' said the genie. 'Oh that's right us black fellas gipped again :angry: ' he retorted. After thinking about his first wish he stated 'I want to be a rich white fella with all the things that go with it". Whooooosh the genie did his stuff and the aborigine got his wish. 'Ahhhh this is great  ' he said. Then the genie said to him "You'd better get off to work now, you employ lots of people and they all rely on you to keep the business running smoothly, you have to work 14 hrs a day 7 days a week or you'll be in serious trouble!!'
'Bugger that  ' said the white aboriginal, 'I'll use my second wish to get out of this'.
'Okay' said the genie 'What do you want'.
'I don't want to work, just hang out and do nothin' he replied.
Whooooooooosh, once more the genie did his stuff.
Looking at his hands and arms he quickly realised he be turned back exactly as he was before, then after a few seconds of quiet contemplation he shrugged his sholders in acceptance and replied 'Fair enough  ' .

Can't remember the name of the show but it was well done with lots of other variety included.


----------



## Mattese (9/10/09)

:icon_offtopic: Soooo, how about them hops huh?


----------



## QldKev (9/10/09)

townsville said:


> At the moment I have on the books
> 
> 1. The MASSIVE grain bulk buy
> 2. The bleeden Tampon bulk buy
> ...



What about the kitten bulk buy?

QldKev


----------



## jonocarroll (9/10/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> How many people use the phrase 'I got gipped?' without considering the historical link to gypsies?
> 
> Pfft. PC bloody overkill.





real_beer said:


> 'Oh that's right us black fellas gipped again :angry: ' he retorted.



 

What was this thread about?


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (9/10/09)

Bush mechanics was the funniest shit I have ever seen!

On one episode a wagon load of abo blokes were driving along a dirt road with speakers and music gear on the roof when the roof suddenly caved in!

Their solution: chop it off with an axe, turn it upside down and tow it along like a trailer with all their gear on it. Fantastic!


----------



## ampy (9/10/09)

L_Bomb said:


> Bush mechanics was the funniest shit I have ever seen!
> 
> On one episode a wagon load of abo blokes were driving along a dirt road with speakers and music gear on the roof when the roof suddenly caved in!
> 
> Their solution: chop it off with an axe, turn it upside down and tow it along like a trailer with all their gear on it. Fantastic!



:icon_offtopic: This one L_Bomb??

http://www.bushmechanics.com/pages/TVseries/ep_one_large.htm


----------



## townsville (9/10/09)

Or the one where they dont have a spare, and cram it full of grass and drive on it.

Or the better one when the tire is gone, and they wedge a stick under the car and just drive like its a skid
Or what about when the guy in the front, physically pumping petrol into the carb. Talk about trying to set off an explosion and kill everyone in th car.

Craftbrewer


----------



## Ragmans Coat (9/10/09)

Hey craftbrewer have i missed out on this buy? If so will you be selling them cheep at your online store on this forum?


----------



## manticle (9/10/09)

Polar Beer said:


> Byron mate. There is a bloody great big thread called "Chinese Hops? What Next" for these kind of comments.



There is too. It's this one.


----------



## bum (9/10/09)

Ha! Good get, Manticle.


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/10/09)

Ragmans Coat said:


> Hey craftbrewer have i missed out on this buy? If so will you be selling them cheep at your online store on this forum?



:lol: :lol: , that's the funniest thing I've read on this thread.

Andrew


----------



## brettprevans (9/10/09)

Ragmans Coat said:


> Hey craftbrewer have i missed out on this buy? If so will you be selling them cheep at your online store on this forum?


$20 this is Jase/Ren trolling again

on the off chance that its not... Ragmans Coat they arent the same person/company.

Graham Sanders hosts craftbrewer radio. 
Ross runs the Craftbrewer store the online sponsor.


----------



## MarkBastard (9/10/09)

Ragmans Coat said:


> Hey craftbrewer have i missed out on this buy? If so will you be selling them cheep at your online store on this forum?



classic


----------



## Ragmans Coat (9/10/09)

Sorry lads just confused i thought townsville was the online store on the front page. My mistake. But why do they havethe same names? Sorry again just trying to get my head around this great website.


----------



## Sammus (9/10/09)

Paul H said:


> It was just a bit of fun, anyhow who said Michael Jackson was black
> 
> What I find really offensive is people who use kits & call themselves brewers, if we really want to fire up over something that's relevant then surely that's something worth fighting for!
> 
> ...



lol gold.

and so is the craftbrewer confusion, made me lol


----------



## Ross (9/10/09)

Ragman,

Please don't confuse us!!! h34r: 

But in answer to your question, yes the CraftBrewer Store will have these hops for sale as soon as they arrive.
Fingers crossed it goes through smoothly & the end product is of merchantable quality.

Cheers

Ross
CraftBrewer


----------



## Polar Beer (9/10/09)

manticle said:


> There is too. It's this one.



those few posts were moved from the chinese hop buy 2009 thread by the mods. Good idea too. 

Nice avatar

Cheers
Polar


----------



## Fents (9/10/09)

Ross said:


> Please don't confuse us!!! h34r:



bit hard when townsville apparently invented the term "craftbrewer" lol :lol:


----------



## manticle (9/10/09)

Polar Beer said:


> those few posts were moved from the chinese hop buy 2009 thread by the mods. Good idea too.
> 
> Nice avatar
> 
> ...



Makes sense now.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (9/10/09)

Ragmans Coat said:


> Sorry lads just confused i thought townsville was the online store on the front page. My mistake. But why do they havethe same names? Sorry again just trying to get my head around this great website.



Ragman, Craftbrewer is the name coined by the Guru Of Arid Tropics (GOAT for short), Graham Sanders. He has an invisible patent on the name whereas Craftbrewer (the online store) is run by one of the AHB members Ross Kenrick. He has a patent on probably everything home-brewing wise in Australia :lol: .

C&B
TDA


----------



## MarkBastard (9/10/09)

Ross said:


> Ragman,
> 
> Please don't confuse us!!! h34r:
> 
> ...



Nice.

What was your order? I would like a small order of the Marco Polo when you get it. I'm assuming you're break down into smaller amounts?


----------



## T.D. (9/10/09)

Fents said:


> bit hard when townsville apparently invented the term "craftbrewer" lol :lol:



Whether he invented it or not, its certainly the case that he had it before the HBS of the same name did...


----------



## Ross (9/10/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Nice.
> 
> What was your order? I would like a small order of the Marco Polo when you get it. I'm assuming you're break down into smaller amounts?



Hi Mark,

We'll have plenty of Marco - Cascade - Saaz. Will be available in our standard size packs, at hopefully a very attractive price, once final purchase price is confirmed - If popular we'll bring in direct (or next bulk buy), but have a feeling with the market flooded, there won't be too much call for it, for quite a while.


Cheers 

Ross
CraftBrewer


----------



## MarkBastard (9/10/09)

Cheers Ross,

If other people are like me they may have found 1kg quite a big amount so only got a couple of varieties. I got Saaz and Cascade but 1kg of Marco Polo was just too much, but 90 grams at a reasonable price (say $4 or under) would be good.


----------



## T.D. (9/10/09)

Mark, I would think there will be plenty of people around who would be happy to give you a sample of the hops out of their allocations, most likely at or below the price paid in the bulk buy. There will be plenty of the stuff kicking around!


----------



## Pollux (9/10/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Cheers Ross,
> 
> If other people are like me they may have found 1kg quite a big amount so only got a couple of varieties. I got Saaz and Cascade but 1kg of Marco Polo was just too much, but 90 grams at a reasonable price (say $4 or under) would be good.



This is the reason that I dropped out myself......

But provided people get good results, I'll be tempted to purchase some 90gram packs of Marco Polo and try it out.


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/10/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Ragman, Craftbrewer is the name coined by the Guru Of Arid Tropics (GOAT for short), Graham Sanders. He has an invisible patent on the name whereas Craftbrewer (the online store) is run by one of the AHB members Ross Kenrick. He has a patent on probably everything home-brewing wise in Australia :lol: .
> 
> C&B
> TDA



This could be easily settled. A slight name-change and a straw poll. Who wants to be Craftybrewer? Then we could all get some sleep.  

What's in a name? I honestly can't see what all the fuss is about.

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/10/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> This could be easily settled. A slight name-change and a straw poll. Who wants to be Craftybrewer? Then we could all get some sleep.
> 
> What's in a name? I honestly can't see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> Warren -



Hey warren, the funny thing is I don't think either Ross or Graham give a rats, it's just other people do for some bizarre reason.

Andrew


----------



## townsville (9/10/09)

Its great to see there are some insightful people out there

Craftbrewer

Edit

BY the bloody way, what knob has my title Craftbrewer as their handle, that has forced me to use the whimpy Townsville


----------



## kirem (9/10/09)

:icon_offtopic: 
The Institute for Brewing Studies, of Boulder, CO, has created a definition for the term "craft brewer" but the organization stresses that it will use the new definition only for statistical purposes and not for the purposes of rigid appellation. "While we are surveying brewers to determine whether they fit within the parameters of the definition," IBS director David Edgar wrote in an industry missive, "we will not devote our time or resources to 'policing' in any way the use of the word 'craft' or to investigate brewers' alleged deviations from the definition. 

"While ...

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (9/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Hey warren, the funny thing is I don't think either Ross or Graham give a rats, it's just other people do for some bizarre reason.
> 
> Andrew




You are dead right Andrew. Graham & myself are friends & there is never been any animosity between us. He even regularly plugs my store on his show.
That's why I just ignore the baited comments that certain individuals can't resist posting  

Cheers 

Ross
CraftBrewer...1, 2 or 100... :beer:


----------



## MarkBastard (9/10/09)

iCraftBrewer 2.0?


----------



## floppinab (9/10/09)

holy sheeeet,
that's 50 pages of my internet life I'll never get back.............


----------



## troopa (9/10/09)

52 actually... 

Tom


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (9/10/09)

52 pages of quarrity leading :lol:


----------



## real_beer (9/10/09)

L_Bomb said:


> 52 pages of quarrity leading :lol:



If you want quarrity leading have a look at this: 

http://theplasticman.com.au/blog/?p=50

The questions fine but the answers are rather strange! :unsure: 

Something wrong with the page formatting I guess.


----------



## hairofthedog (9/10/09)

T.D. said:


> Whether he invented it or not, its certainly the case that he had it before the HBS of the same name did...



did he invent the word townsville as well :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (9/10/09)

townsville said:


> Its great to see there are some insightful people out there
> 
> Craftbrewer
> 
> ...



IIRC CraftBrewer the ahb member only joined up a few weeks ago, made a try for the username and found to his surprise that it was not yet allocated. He's obviously born in the wrong era, a guy like that could have made a fortune from domain squatting


----------



## TidalPete (9/10/09)

BribieG said:


> IIRC CraftBrewer the ahb member only joined up a few weeks ago, made a try for the username and found to his surprise that it was not yet allocated. He's obviously born in the wrong era, a guy like that could have made a fortune from domain squatting



Just a wild guess I guess? :blink: but perhaps he's the Chinee English-speaking undercover operative monitoring this forum's hop bulk buy & reporting back to the good comrades of the Central Committee who then select those designated for elimination? LOOSE LIPS SINK SHIPS. :lol: 

TP


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/10/09)

Anyway, what sort of postage are people thinking of using for their hops? I'm ordering 3kg and am wondering what size postpak/box would be fine to hold it all.


----------



## TidalPete (9/10/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Anyway, what sort of postage are people thinking of using for their hops? I'm ordering 3kg and am wondering what size postpak/box would be fine to hold it all.



Still 5 or 6 weeks to arrival P&C. All will be revealed in due course I'm sure, although I must admit I'm glad I've volunteered to help split the hops.  

TP


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/10/09)

TidalPete said:


> Still 5 or 6 weeks to arrival P&C. All will be revealed in due course I'm sure, although I must admit I'm glad I've volunteered to help split the hops.
> 
> TP



From what I understand it's the receiver who need to decide what postage is appropriate, so I was asking if anyone knows both how much volume 3kg of hops would be and what sort of postage would be best for said hops.


----------



## TidalPete (9/10/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> From what I understand it's the receiver who need to decide what postage is appropriate, so I was asking if anyone knows both how much volume 3kg of hops would be and what sort of postage would be best for said hops.



Peas,

TTBOMM from previous posts it seems that 3.00Kg of hop pellets will be a tight fit in a 3.00kg Post Pak. 
As it's hops & without any sort of cooling agent I would be looking at getting them delivered ASAP which I suppose does mean Express Post 3kg Satchel anyway as I have just checked Aust Post & find it's cheaper to buy these in lots of 10 or more ----- Look HERE. Don't know about WA though?  

TP


----------



## peas_and_corn (10/10/09)

TidalPete said:


> Peas,
> 
> TTBOMM from previous posts it seems that 3.00Kg of hop pellets will be a tight fit in a 3.00kg Post Pak.
> As it's hops & without any sort of cooling agent I would be looking at getting them delivered ASAP which I suppose does mean Express Post 3kg Satchel anyway as I have just checked Aust Post & find it's cheaper to buy these in lots of 10 or more ----- Look HERE. Don't know about WA though?
> ...



Hmm, I'll probably get the 5kg pack to be sure then- best to have margin for error, eh?

Err... I'm in SA.


----------



## TidalPete (10/10/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Err... I'm in SA.



I knew that mate. Just adding the info for any WA brewers looking in. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Fourstar (10/10/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Anyway, what sort of postage are people thinking of using for their hops? I'm ordering 3kg and am wondering what size postpak/box would be fine to hold it all.





TidalPete said:


> TTBOMM from previous posts it seems that 3.00Kg of hop pellets will be a tight fit in a 3.00kg Post Pak.





peas_and_corn said:


> Hmm, I'll probably get the 5kg pack to be sure then- best to have margin for error, eh?
> Err... I'm in SA.



For the sake of 10 bucks more, you might as well invest in the cost of a 5kg express post satchel. After all, most of us are getting the equivilant of 200 bucks worth of hops for 50 bucks! Cough up the pennies tightwads!


----------



## TidalPete (10/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> For the sake of 10 bucks more, you might as well invest in the cost of a 5kg express post satchel. After all, most of us are getting the equivilant of 200 bucks worth of hops for 50 bucks! Cough up the pennies tightwads!


Must have missed the 5Kg satchel when checking out Aust Post Fourstar but as mentioned have volunteered to help split the hops when they arrive but not saving much by collecting personally as the round trip to Brissy by train will cost a smidgen less than 1 x 5Kg & 1 x 2Kg satchels. Just glad to help out.

TP


----------



## hoohaaman (10/10/09)

I know a lot of you like cheap prices,I do too.I am associated with a industry that barely survives for the most part in Australia.

The internet has made margins even smaller.I have expertise that can't be purchased online.But cheap people keep buying incorrect equipment,then want it corrected here so I charge accordingly.

Online sales will be the death of my industry,but for now I am needed.But eventually the expertise and knowledge will be lost to this country.

Australia needs a presence all be it tiny,but when it is a monoply at "telstra" prices or you have to actually travel overseas for a custom fit,then it's to late.

Just my 2c


----------



## real_beer (10/10/09)

hoohaaman said:


> I know a lot of you like cheap prices,I do too.I am associated with a industry that barely survives for the most part in Australia.
> 
> The internet has made margins even smaller.I have expertise that can't be purchased online.But cheap people keep buying incorrect equipment,then want it corrected here so I charge accordingly.
> 
> ...


I used to get fired up and shake my head about the loss of expertise in the Australian workforce. From the eighties to about 2000 there was a lot of if your over thirty your over the hill, and its a young mans world. When you work alongside people who could use their knowledge to solve problems, name and source parts off machines and equipment they've dealt with over a 40 year career its an extremely impressive and satisfying experience. But in the end most companies didn't value these people and moved most of them on with redundancy packages and early retirement. 

These days I've lost count of the number of times I been to stores with the make and model of my car, stereo, fridge etc, etc , the name of the part I want along with the part number (even photographs) to be told by the 15 yo pimply faced expert, its not listed on the computer system they use and I'll have to physically bring the part into the store (no fun at all when you've traveled 60 klm from the suburbs to the city centre for nothin').

The good thing is that there are still heaps of people to turn too with all the expertise and help you need to solve a problem, hobbyists. Look at the fantastic work and skills of hot rod & car restorers, woodworkers, metalworkers, electronic enthusiasts, self sufficiency people, etc, and the list goes on. 99% of them willing to share their knowledge and passion for what they do with people who ask them. These are the people who I turn to when I need to know, say where to get the right fan belt or radiator hose (and leave the local garage for buying bread & milk, 100 kilo bags of f*cking dogfood, firewood, shampoo, porn, anything but a car part).

Local business still gets a chance at earning some of my money, but usually only the ones that are one the Internet with good information about their products, pricing, and contact details. I won't waste time running my arse off anymore from store to store in a futile attempt to buy something they should stock but don't.

A short time ago working for a company for 25-30 years was classed as a career, these days you are your career. Anyone who can successfully run a brick and mortar walk in business could succesfully run an on-line shop, it should even be easier as lots of things can be shipped direct from a supplier to your customer saving you all the storage, packing, shipping costs. Or the other option is like Craftbrewer who has both a brick and mortar shop and on-line store. 
For all its faults and problems todays Australia still offers lots of opportunities to do well (and what a country to live in), businesses will now have to earn the money differently. To use CraftBrewer as an example while many businesses seem to be complaining about competion and losing sales, he seems to be thriving. His web site is well thought out, has fair pricing, gives excellent service, and sorts out any problems quickly, and seems a nice guy ta boot (usual no affiliation bullshit, just a satisfied customer). The point I'm making is that all businesses who want your money should operate like this.

In the seventies the various Gods of Rock & Roll used to start world tours in Australia because we were the hardest audience in the world to please. People worked hard for their money and expected great value when they spent it. Even if the band was The Rolling Stones and had a bad night they'd cop bucket loads of shit and know they deserved it. Well guess what, this is what is happening to Australian Retailers now and if they don't like it they'd better fix up their act pretty quick or go the way of the Dodo.

Even though times are a changing (and they always will), we just need people to be more optomistic, or to use the straight shooting no bullshit Australian line 'No wurries, she'll be wright mate!!!' (Please note this last comment is in the old context of someone who would have his arm cut off rather than go back on his word, or let a mate down when needed, and not to be interpeted as the modern coffee club, white latte sipping suit who's got no intention of doing anything he promises anyone except himself).

What a F*******cking rant sorry guys (I bet a lot of you quote this last line with +1 +2 ......................... + 200 :lol: ).


----------



## benno1973 (10/10/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> Hmm, I'll probably get the 5kg pack to be sure then- best to have margin for error, eh?



I've had 3kg of hops delivered in a 3kg express post satchel, and it was fine. Right on the margin of 3kg, but there was no question from Aus Post (apart from the fact that the postie didn't knock to deliver it, just left it sitting in the sun outside my front door). If I'd known that there was a 5kg satchel, I might've ordered more hops!...


----------



## T.D. (10/10/09)

hoohaaman said:


> I know a lot of you like cheap prices,I do too.I am associated with a industry that barely survives for the most part in Australia.
> 
> The internet has made margins even smaller.I have expertise that can't be purchased online.But cheap people keep buying incorrect equipment,then want it corrected here so I charge accordingly.
> 
> ...



I dare say a very similar thing is happening on the HBS scene. Very sad I reckon. I have seen a number LHBSs pack up shop over the past few years. Its not going to be worrying the big online guys, more sales for them. But I think there's a good chance that in a few years down the track we'll find the idea of a "LHBS" is gone, and we will be worse off for it (whether in terms of healthy competition, friendly advice, or simply a place we can bolt to on a Saturday morning if we find there's no yeast in the fridge!). And by then it will be too late to go back. Bit of a sad trend. I find the whole online concept a bit cold and sterile - sure you can get advice over email, but you can't replicate dropping into the HBS for a beer and a yarn, or hands-on problem solving.


----------



## KGB (10/10/09)

TidalPete said:


> Must have missed the 5Kg satchel when checking out Aust Post Fourstar but as mentioned have volunteered to help split the hops when they arrive but not saving much by collecting personally as the round trip to Brissy by train will cost a smidgen less than 1 x 5Kg & 1 x 2Kg satchels. Just glad to help out.
> 
> TP


 
The 5kg satchel has only been available for about a month now I think TP, so thats probably why you missed it. Its a whopper of a bag.

I've got two kg ordered and paid with a third kilo on the backup list. I'll be going with a 3kg express satchel if I get 2kg, probably a 5kg bag if I end up getting the third kilo. I'll wait for expert advice from the packing crew as to whether I need the 5kg or not.

real_beer: Good rant.


----------



## Steve (10/10/09)

Sounds dumb but hey! How does it work with the satchels. Can you buy a 5kg one with the brisbane delivery address and a return to sender address, send it up empty, they fill it and then just put it back in the post to come back to the sender? Or do you have to buy 2 with the one with your address inside? Bit confused.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TidalPete (10/10/09)

Steve said:


> Sounds dumb but hey! How does it work with the satchels. Can you buy a 5kg one with the brisbane delivery address and a return to sender address, send it up empty, they fill it and then just put it back in the post to come back to the sender? Or do you have to buy 2 with the one with your address inside? Bit confused.
> Cheers
> Steve



Sent some stuff to Brissy last week & asked the Aust Post staff the best way to get the goods sent back. Finished up including a prepaid, self-addressed Postal Pak for the return journey.

TP


----------



## Steve (10/10/09)

TidalPete said:


> Sent some stuff to Brissy last week & asked the Aust Post staff the best way to get the goods sent back. Finished up including a prepaid, self-addressed Postal Pak for the return journey.
> 
> TP




Rightyo.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## townsville (10/10/09)

UPDATE

Talking to China as I type.

Talk about fresh hops. We are getting them straight off the vine, dried, and immediately made into pellets. They HAVE NOT BEEN STORED AT ALL. They are being harvested as we speak.

The Cascade part of the order is finished, BUT the other types will take a couple of weeks they tell me as they are still harvesting the hops, and they want us to have the freshest hops possible.

I think you agree this is great service, beyond anything we get in Australia or NZ

Craftbrewer


----------



## townsville (10/10/09)

And from Chinas own mouth, to all those idiots who think China is a back water 

"[: because we finish ALL CASCADE with 50MT, the machinery have to be washed fully, and then we take a next step, to process ALL SAAZ, step by step, ALL CLUSTER, NUGGET ............ and so on"

Craftbrewer


----------



## Fourstar (10/10/09)

TidalPete said:


> Must have missed the 5Kg satchel when checking out Aust Post Fourstar but as mentioned have volunteered to help split the hops when they arrive but not saving much by collecting personally as the round trip to Brissy by train will cost a smidgen less than 1 x 5Kg & 1 x 2Kg satchels. Just glad to help out.
> 
> TP



3kg express post bags are like 11.50 and the 5kg bags express at 18kg. be good if they had the same bag for non express. Either way, i'd prefer to be safe than sorry. Atleast then my 'calibrated scoop' wont be undercalibrated!


----------



## townsville (10/10/09)

"[ surely, there is 20000 acres hops farms in xinjiang province"


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/09)

No need for express postal packs, the hops will probably walk there by themselves. :icon_cheers: 

I already have a few recipes in mind and will be ordering grains and yeasts end of October.


----------



## MarkBastard (10/10/09)

The thing about the death of local boutique retailers is that it's all sort of a democracy. They pack up because there simply isn't a demand anymore. It's not really sad, it's just a chance in spending trends really.

What's sad is when these stores think that they have some right to operate and that people ordering through other means are morally wrong.


----------



## manticle (10/10/09)

T.D. said:


> I dare say a very similar thing is happening on the HBS scene. Very sad I reckon. I have seen a number LHBSs pack up shop over the past few years. Its not going to be worrying the big online guys, more sales for them. But I think there's a good chance that in a few years down the track we'll find the idea of a "LHBS" is gone, and we will be worse off for it (whether in terms of healthy competition, friendly advice, or simply a place we can bolt to on a Saturday morning if we find there's no yeast in the fridge!). And by then it will be too late to go back. Bit of a sad trend. I find the whole online concept a bit cold and sterile - sure you can get advice over email, but you can't replicate dropping into the HBS for a beer and a yarn, or hands-on problem solving.



The idea that international online transactions are somehow 'big' and that all local stores are run by mum 'n' pop type people is a little off. Not talking specifically about this buy which obviously comes from a reasonable size wholesaler but I buy a fair bit of stuff online (most of it music) and I am buying either directly from artists, directly from previous owners (discogs etc) or directly from extremely small, one man (sometimes family run) labels. They just may happen to be based in sweden or Italy.

As for beer stuff - I buy that online too - from grain and grape. I've spent far more at that shop due to the ease of transacting over the net (I neither drive nor have a car) than I would otherwise.

I'm not saying your perspective is invalid but there is a different one.


----------



## T.D. (10/10/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> What's sad is when these stores think that they have some right to operate and that people ordering through other means are morally wrong.



I agree, if you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen. But by the same theory we should all still be able to participate in grain and hop bulk buys (direct with Australian wholesalers), yet some retailers think its their right to stop that happening. So in actual fact the HBS industry is far from a democratic affair, more dictatorial...

And lets not fool ourselves, over the period where online stores have burst onto the scene, we have seen a clear increase in prices almost across the board.


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/09)

I'm old enough to have seen entire cycles in trading methods in my life time, and guess what it ain't going to end any time soon. When I was a lad after WW2 Mam would send me down to the local COOP store with our member number (OK calling all Baby Boomer Poms... quick ... what was your COOP number when you were a kid.. ours was 93717 you never forget it.)

There you would queue at the counter and speak your order "pound of sugar, pound of butter, can of Heinz baked beans etc...". The store assistant would assemble your order as you spoke ... literally carving off a pound of butter from a big slab etc. God it was medieval. Then supermarkets came in. Remember they were stand alone places and didn't sell meat or fruit, which you would purchase elsewhere. Then big shopping malls came in and the supermarkets went fresh fruit and meat halls and onsite bakeries. 

This morning I went to ALDI, which is becoming hugely popular here because it's stand alone and not in a mall so you can get in and out in a third of the time as Woolies where you have to park half a k away. Where I work a couple of extra night owls and 7 elevens have opened in the area, almost back to idea of the old corner store. Another cycle within a cycle.

Any Poms remember the Littlewoods catalogue? The catalogue was twice the size of a white pages and you could buy just about anything from it mail order, most of my clothes and shoes came from it when I was a kid because few people had cars and you couldn't get to the mall because there were no malls.

As society changes trading methods change. The demise of the boutique shop is not entirely attributable to greedy National stores, it's more a result of societal change. Otherwise quarter of the population would still be working as blacksmiths or cess pit emptiers.


Edit: popped over for a look on Streetview, the old COOP store closed down decades ago but the old building has been turned into a hairdresser...and a corner store - you can even get a slab of BUL Stella for A$ 24. :icon_cheers: see the sky didn't fall in.


----------



## Steve (10/10/09)

BribieG said:


> I'm old enough to have seen entire cycles in trading methods in my life time, and guess what it ain't going to end any time soon. When I was a lad after WW2 Mam would send me down to the local COOP store with our member number (OK calling all Baby Boomer Poms... quick ... what was your COOP number when you were a kid.. ours was 93717 you never forget it.)
> 
> There you would queue at the counter and speak your order "pound of sugar, pound of butter, can of Heinz baked beans etc...". The store assistant would assemble your order as you spoke ... literally carving off a pound of butter from a big slab etc. God it was medieval. Then supermarkets came in. Remember they were stand alone places and didn't sell meat or fruit, which you would purchase elsewhere. Then big shopping malls came in and the supermarkets went fresh fruit and meat halls and onsite bakeries.
> 
> ...



There was a coop next door to where I grew up. Did all our shopping there. Its now a DVD store. And yes I do remember the Littlewoods catalogue. Bought my first BMX from it. A yellow and blue Raleigh Burner. I got a paper round to pay it off for the next two years! Every Saturday and Sunday morning up at 5.00am every day of the year except Christmas Day.
Cheers
Steve

Edit: When I was even younger and living in a little village in Cumbria I remember the fruit n veg van that used to come round selling their wares.


----------



## stillscottish (10/10/09)

TidalPete said:


> Must have missed the 5Kg satchel when checking out Aust Post Fourstar but as mentioned have volunteered to help split the hops when they arrive but not saving much by collecting personally as the round trip to Brissy by train will cost a smidgen less than 1 x 5Kg & 1 x 2Kg satchels. Just glad to help out.
> 
> TP



Don't you get a pensioner's ticket, Pete?

:lol:


----------



## T.D. (10/10/09)

BribieG said:


> see the sky didn't fall in.



:lol: Nobody's saying the sky will fall in. All I am saying is that everybody seems more than happy for all the smaller local shops to go out of business, but I don't think the importance of these guys are ever realised until they are gone, when its too late. The result will be a few dominant companies remain, and that never works out well for the consumer.


----------



## townsville (10/10/09)

T.D. said:


> :lol: Nobody's saying the sky will fall in. All I am saying is that everybody seems more than happy for all the smaller local shops to go out of business, but I don't think the importance of these guys are ever realised until they are gone, when its too late. The result will be a few dominant companies remain, and that never works out well for the consumer.




I hear what you say, BUT the loss of the small shop has been happening since the 1970's AND WE ARE ALL TO BLAME in some small way.

We all contribute, whether we buy meat at coles, Milk at Woolworths. The LHBS wont be the last. Other Types of shops will follow fast, as long as we as comsumers seek out the cheapest, and convienent options. 

BUT I think these are shifting time, the last 20-30 years. The speciality stores up to those times served a very important function. Since we the consumer couldn't possible organise "stuff" from afar, speciality stores were there to do that. They had the contacts, they knew what paperwork was required, all the hoops us poor consumers didn't have a clue. 

If you like they were "brokers" more than stores, and like brokers, we paid the premium to use them. 

But a broker can only work as long as the customer doesn't know how to source the goods dirrectly. So in the hop Bulk buy, with the www world, I can talk to the supplier and order. I still need a broker - the clearing agent at the wharf, (and pay a premium for their service) But thats all I need. Its just shifting times.

If the world gets lazy, speciality shops will remain, or new ones spring up where a brokerage servive is required. Look at the home loan brokers about. In my day I did the running about and got the best deal. NOw people use these more and more.

So where opportunities are lost, new ones are created. Shops have to addapt or die.

I also see for instance that one day, there Freight Clearing Houses dying. Its getting easier and easier to navigate thru the maize that is importing stuff. 

I think now I can do it blindfolded.

Craftbrewer


----------



## Steve (10/10/09)

Its not just your local corner shop. When I first came here you had a choice of big hardware stores before Bunnings, i.e. Magnet Mart, Pauls. These are now slowly going as people automatically think Bunnings because its what theyve got use to....
Cheers
Steve


----------



## manticle (10/10/09)

Mitre 10, home hardware, tradelink (plumbing supplies) etc all still functioning.

I don't buy too much into the whole mega-compnaies kill all smaller ones becuse once they start to monopolise a bit, [some] people get sick of the lack of choice, quality and price setting. I just went up to the local arabic fruit market and halal butcher for my weekly groceries. I spend around 1/3 of a potential supermarket shop for better goods. Sure coles will be busy today but so were they. Some people still believe in community.

The idea that the internet is/will kill it all is equally ridiculous as the internet can be utilised by one person functioning from his/her garage or bedroom where previously s/he might have had to take out a crippling loan or lease to start a business.

I much prefer buying from independent retailers rather than franchisers and I do that both in person and online. If a chain store offers quality and competitive prices, I'll take advantage but I usually shun pure convenience (not exclusively but as a general rule) for most things. Online retail has just as much potential for supporting independence and DIY as 1902 village shopping (not that I was there which may disqualify my argument somewhat).


----------



## townsville (10/10/09)

And for those to comment

The order for this forum was 380 kg of hops
140 kg Cascade
120 kg Saaz
60 kg Marco Polo
40kg Cluster
20 kg Nugget

Craftbrewer


----------



## troopa (10/10/09)

Steve hit the nail along with the ideas of others

The stores such as Bunnings, Woolies Coles and even large brew shops and such are just clouding our minds into thinking they must be cheaper because they are bigger.. bigger means more buying power more buying power means cheaper prices for us... youd think

I was out helping a mate price up a decking for his new patio the other week
Of course our first stop was Bunnings... then Mitre 10 on their MASSIVE carpark sale weekend and then a smallish country hardware timber yard store 

Bunnings was a tad under 100% dearer then mitre 10 
The timber yard came in with a price 5% lower then mitre 10 and then said bugger that ill do it for cost plus 20%... shat all over everything and saved my mate nearly $2700 off Bunnings prices and thats without haggling just a couple of hours of shopping around and not assuming that the easiest place to get stuff is always the cheapest

The Internet is a great thing and is helping ppl without much skill obtain knowledge and items that they previously had no idea they could get
But the internet and large business i believe are also twisting our thoughts into thinking they are the only way to go

Tom

Edit.. What Manitcle said ... damn i hate it when you get beat to the same idea


----------



## T.D. (10/10/09)

Troopa said:


> Steve hit the nail along with the ideas of others
> 
> The stores such as Bunnings, Woolies Coles and even large brew shops and such are just clouding our minds into thinking they must be cheaper because they are bigger.. bigger means more buying power more buying power means cheaper prices for us... youd think
> 
> ...




Couldn't agree more, well said. Sums up my point perfectly. I just see home brew creeping towards the "bunnings" model, and I'm not sure I like it.

On the hardware analogy, I have a Mitre 10 within walking distance of my house. Or there is a bunnings which is around a 10min drive away. I often find myself in the car on the way to bunnings before realising I could have wandered up the road to Mitre 10 instead, and I feel like a real idiot because of it! :lol: But when I do go to the Mitre 10 store, which is much smaller, I have never once not been able to get what I want, and I have always been really impressed by the prices - always as good as and often much better than Bunnings! To be honest I think Bunnings is starting to drop the ball a bit.


----------



## winkle (10/10/09)

Wot this tread needs is some sheep.
View attachment 31788


Well it can't get much more OT can it?

Veering back somewhere near the topic - are you up for a 60 or 90 minute IPA brewday when these hops arrive Bribie?


----------



## Steve (10/10/09)

Manticle, whats a halal butcher?


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/09)

winkle said:


> Wot this tread needs is some sheep.
> View attachment 31788
> 
> 
> ...



Depending on work schedule I'll be up for that: I'm thinking more of a Silk Road CPA (Chinese Pale Ale) :icon_cheers: 

4000 BB Pale Pilsener
500 Rice (what else)

30 Cruster 90 mins
20 Saa' 20 mins
15 Saa' hop tea after Primary

500g tub Chinese Maltose syrup into fermenter

US-05

Should be noice if the hops are up to scratch. If you have a place for a skyhook I could bring my gear along.


Edit I did an identical brew to the above except for using all Green Bullet. The basic beer is verry smooth, and an ideal test bed for the new hops. I'll bring a bottle to BABBS


----------



## Steve (10/10/09)

BribieG said:


> Depending on work schedule I'll be up for that: I'm thinking more of a Silk Road CPA (Chinese Pale Ale) :icon_cheers:
> 
> 4000 BB Pale Pilsener
> 500 Rice (what else)
> ...



I that normal wice or fried wice?????


----------



## winkle (10/10/09)

BribieG said:


> Depending on work schedule I'll be up for that: I'm thinking more of a Silk Road CPA (Chinese Pale Ale) :icon_cheers:
> 
> 4000 BB Pale Pilsener
> 500 Rice (what else)
> ...



Cool, bring your stuff and I'll do a Imperial CAP or the above mentioned 60/90 minute IPA with my rig - should be an entertaining days brewing :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Steve (10/10/09)

Faaaaark - just lost about a litre of wort due to a boil over watching this thread!


----------



## sinkas (10/10/09)

townsville said:


> And from Chinas own mouth, to all those idiots who think China is a back water
> 
> "[: because we finish ALL CASCADE with 50MT, the machinery have to be washed fully, and then we take a next step, to process ALL SAAZ, step by step, ALL CLUSTER, NUGGET ............ and so on"
> 
> Craftbrewer




Yeh they wash it down with formaldehyde, then dry it with a DDT powder....muhahahahha


----------



## Paul H (10/10/09)

townsville said:


> And from Chinas own mouth, to all those idiots who think China is a back water
> 
> "[: because we finish ALL CASCADE with 50MT, the machinery have to be washed fully, and then we take a next step, to process ALL SAAZ, step by step, ALL CLUSTER, NUGGET ............ and so on"
> 
> Craftbrewer



Yeah & the chinese never lie.
It's just the appalling human rights violations, the massive pollution & the appalling treatment of workers. Just because they have the internet (although heavily censored), bright lights & machines doesn't make it a first world economy in my eyes.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## manticle (10/10/09)

Steve said:


> Manticle, whats a halal butcher?




Halal is the islamic equivalent of kosher (with many similar principles) - a set of guidelines for muslims. Basically it means allowed or permitted and includes dietary requirements in terms of allowable consumed products as well as methods of produce. Some of it is basic like no pork products or alcohol but there are also requirements on how animals are butchered which in my experience seems to result in top quality meat. Just bought an entire week's worth of top quality chicken and lamb for $45 to feed 2 people. At safeway $45 of equivalent quality meat would feed myself and my lady for about 3 days.

There are some differences between halal and kosher but more similarities than differences.

Wikipedia link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halal

kosher and halal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_and_J...y_laws_compared


----------



## Steve (10/10/09)

manticle said:


> Halal is the islamic equivalent of kosher (with many similar principles) - a set of guidelines for muslims. Basically it means allowed or permitted and includes dietary requirements in terms of allowable consumed products as well as methods of produce. Some of it is basic like no pork products or alcohol but there are also requirements on how animals are butchered which in my experience seems to result in top quality meat. Just bought an entire week's worth of top quality chicken and lamb for $45 to feed 2 people. At safeway $45 of equivalent quality meat would feed myself and my lady for about 3 days.
> 
> There are some differences between halal and kosher but more similarities than differences.
> 
> ...




There you go.....learn something new every day. How do you get around the no alcohol part though :icon_drunk:


----------



## manticle (10/10/09)

Steve said:


> There you go.....learn something new every day. How do you get around the no alcohol part though :icon_drunk:



I buy my meat from a halal butcher, I buy my bacon from an italian deli and I make my own booze or source it from elsewhere.

I even buy apples for my cider from the arabic fruit market nearby. The halal butcher services muslims and non muslims alike. I'm atheist and have no qualms about buying from them. I assume they have none about selling to me.


----------



## staggalee (10/10/09)

manticle said:


> I buy my meat from a halal butcher, I buy my bacon from an italian deli and I make my own booze or source it from elsewhere.
> 
> I even buy apples for my cider from the arabic fruit market nearby. The halal butcher services muslims and non muslims alike. I'm atheist and have no qualms about buying from them. I assume they have none about selling to me.



That`s not actually a pic of you in your avatar, is it?

stagga.


----------



## manticle (10/10/09)

Even I don't drink that much beer.

Shane MacGowan.


----------



## Nick JD (10/10/09)

I recall that Halal meat has been allowed to bleed out facing Mecca. It must also be touched by a Muslim during the process, although not necessarily butchered by one.

It's a pretty awful way to go if you're a sheep. I prefer humanly killed animals (unconcious when throat cut) - but the animals probably don't.

I like bacon, but don't like dog - even though pigs are just as (if not more) intelligent than dogs. 

Culture is a funny thing, eh?


----------



## staggalee (10/10/09)

manticle said:


> Even I don't drink that much beer.
> 
> Shane MacGowan.



Thank God 4 that.

stagga.


----------



## pdilley (10/10/09)

Steve said:


> Manticle, whats a halal butcher?



Jews call it Kosher.

You have to drive down south to Mawson for the Cedars of Lebanon shop for specialty groceries in Canberra and just next to it is a halal butcher and fresh fruit market. Indian shops and Asian shops are in Belco so covered there

White people created SuperMarkups and feel comfortable shoppng there but ow what a ripp off ride they are getting taken for. I spend most of my time now at Arabic fresh markets and spice shops and Indian market shops with a few Asian groceries thrown in. Nothing like cheaper fresh high quality smooth skinned Ginger fresh as can be at the Asian market next Wollies and then go in Wollies and see nasty half dead dried crappiesr quality Ginger selling for the sky!

Cheers,
Brewer Pete

Edit: Steve I also picked up a kilo of goat from the Indian shop and you can get it fresh as for about $9/kilo and it's so tender and moist it makes lamb look nasty in a nice curry.


----------



## Sammus (10/10/09)

manticle said:


> Even I don't drink that much beer.
> 
> Shane MacGowan.



pogues ftw!


----------



## real_beer (10/10/09)

Nick JD said:


> I recall that Halal meat has been allowed to bleed out facing Mecca. It must also be touched by a Muslim during the process, although not necessarily butchered by one.
> 
> It's a pretty awful way to go if you're a sheep. I prefer humanly killed animals (unconcious when throat cut) - but the animals probably don't.
> 
> ...



Hi Nick

I have to do regular service calls at a pig abattoir. The area I visit is in the shed that the pigs get herded through and up the shutes to be killed. The screaming is awful and hearing protection is necessary, the poor brutes are whipped yelled at, and constantly prodded with electric shocks to keep them moving, some for 5 seconds or more. The end result is that they go to their death in a genuine state of terror. There a very intelligent animal and when walking past them I try to avoid eye contact at all costs. I made eye contact several times on my first few visits and its a very disturbing situation (for me anyway) to be in. I don't believe there's any humane way to mass butcher intelligent animals from the animals point of view,and the time leading up to death is probably worse than the death blow itself.

Don't get me wrong its probably the only way to process large numbers of animals through a killing floor quickly, but its definately not humane.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (10/10/09)

Nick JD said:


> I recall that Halal meat has been allowed to bleed out facing Mecca. It must also be touched by a Muslim during the process, although not necessarily butchered by one.
> 
> It's a pretty awful way to go if you're a sheep. I prefer humanly killed animals (unconcious when throat cut) - but the animals probably don't.
> 
> ...



Throat has to be cut in one single motion with a non-serrated blade.
Meat is allowed to drain
Spine must not be severed
Animal must not be diseased
meat must be blessed (name of god pronounced over it prior to slaughter).

I don't think it has to face mecca and the practitioner must be adult and of sound mind. I think there's a tradition with who carries out the slaughter too but I don't want to get confused with kosher so that's not definitive.

Being bred for slaughter is probably pretty awful but ritual slaughter at least lessens the effects of intensive factory farming which is the least humane animal treatment of all.
I prefer free range game and halal meats although I'm not dogmatic about it (hard to find free range deli products and smallgoods).


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/09)

Steve said:


> I that normal wice or fried wice?????






winkle said:


> Cool, bring your stuff and I'll do a Imperial CAP or the above mentioned 60/90 minute IPA with my rig - should be an entertaining days brewing :icon_cheers: .




ALDI rice. Ve haf vays of making you brew. What temperature should I mash it at? Shut up, ve ask zer qvestions here.


I buy a fair amount of Halal meat in Fortitude Valley, including Camel which is occasionally available and slaughtered by visiting halal guys at Caboolture abbatoir near here. I believe the animal should not get to see the blade. I saw a sheep being slaughtered halal style when they built a new police station in Alanya, Turkey where I used to work thirty years ago when it was just a small town. The local governor etc came down for the opening ceremony, the guy in the funny hat and the robes killed the sheep swiftly and it hardly uttered a bleat, then as it bled they played pipes lutes and drums and dragged the carcass round the perimeter of the building leaving a trail of blood to bless the building and keep Satan out of it. Then later everyone got pissed on raki and "yeni harman" = "new harvest" of some green hop like material. I had a smoke with the police chief behind the pub. 

:icon_drunk:


----------



## pdilley (10/10/09)

The new River Cottage DVDs that are out show English city folk being made to look after and then see the free range animals they look after get slaughtered so it's a good watch if you are more rural to see folks find out meat doesn't come from the supermarket shelf. On a small scale they do a quick electrode each side of the head until the animal is unconcious and then slit the throat and bleed while the animal is completely non concious but it's still enough to send some to vegetarian others to organic free range only and some to still not care what quality factory-raised life their food comes from.

Good series for that but otherwise missing a bit of the early River Cottage charm.


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Steve (11/10/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> Edit: Steve I also picked up a kilo of goat from the Indian shop and you can get it fresh as for about $9/kilo and it's so tender and moist it makes lamb look nasty in a nice curry.



Always wanted to try Goat Pete. I frequent a great Indian supermarket in Philip. Theres things in their freezer that look very scary, I just dont ask. Especially the 2 foot long whole fishes that look like nothing else. Might see if they have some goat. Lots of my recipes ask for goat.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## pdilley (11/10/09)

Steve,

Goat Curry is usually on every Indian Restaurants non-printed Menu, and its normally a spicy curry 

You can usually luck out and get any decent shop to cook you up some as that is what most natives ask for. If you are in luck, they actually have it printed on the menu itself as an item to order.

Give it a go, its very soft and tender compared to lamb, nicer flavour, but traditionally it is cooked with bones in and they are razor sharp edges the way they whack them up to put in the curry pot, but oh so worth sucking such succulent meat off the bone 


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## manticle (11/10/09)

Tasty, tasty goat. Said butcher sells goat curry pieces. Great winter warmer.


----------



## Pollux (11/10/09)

I remember back to my high school days now, one of the schools goats from the Agriculture section got loose and became roadkill (took a solid hit side on, killed on impact but somehow remained intact).......

Ag teacher's solution, some random goat recipe he got while trekking in Nepal.....

Was very tasty.


----------



## samhighley (12/10/09)

Can't be bothered reading through the last few pages, so what's the final price per kilogram on the goat bulk buy?


----------



## bum (12/10/09)

$1.22 per/l apparently.


----------



## manticle (12/10/09)

That's per litre of goat's milk. Actual goat is 68c per kilo for fatty meat and 79C for lean.


----------



## Steve (14/10/09)

From the Bulk Buy thread:



townsville said:


> Its looking solid a refind will be coming. anywhere from $4.00 a kilo to $1.00 a kilo, BUT that will depend on overall costs still in the pipeline, (like getting the hops from the wharf to the delivery centre for sorting.



Like I said somewhere else. Im happy for you to keep the refund if you buy the packers/helpers a beer or two and a sausage sanger or two!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## MarkBastard (14/10/09)

Agreed, the packers should be given creature comforts for their efforts on the day. BBQ, Beer, possibly reimbursement of petrol money / public transport costs if it comes down to it. All of these things should take preference over a refund, though I guess this should go to a vote.


----------



## crozdog (14/10/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Agreed, the packers should be given creature comforts for their efforts on the day. BBQ, Beer, possibly reimbursement of petrol money / public transport costs if it comes down to it. All of these things should take preference over a refund, though I guess this should go to a vote.



+1 

@ 100 participants there will be between $100 & $400. Subtract a couple of cases + snags/steak/salad/bread + fares/petrol + baggies for the hops & there won't be much left


----------



## ham2k (14/10/09)

crozdog said:


> +1
> 
> @ 100 participants there will be between $100 & $400. Subtract a couple of cases + snags/steak/salad/bread + fares/petrol + baggies for the hops & there won't be much left



maybe 100 participants but wasn't it close to 400kg of hops. that makes it $400 to $1600


----------



## dgilks (14/10/09)

ham2k said:


> maybe 100 participants but wasn't it close to 400kg of hops. that makes it $400 to $1600



Exactly. $1500 buys you a lot of beer and sausages. I say leave it to Graham to make the right decision. I'm sure he has ideas of what is reasonable to provide to the volunteers and then he will refund the excess as was planned from the beginning.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/10/09)

Perhaps the purchase of a vacuum sealer and bags. But that would probably make a big job even bigger.


----------



## Fourstar (14/10/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Perhaps the purchase of a vacuum sealer and bags. But that would probably make a big job even bigger.



I'd say that would throw our refund way over budget.


----------



## raven19 (14/10/09)

Steve said:


> From the Bulk Buy thread:
> 
> Like I said somewhere else. Im happy for you to keep the refund if you buy the packers/helpers a beer or two and a sausage sanger or two!
> Cheers
> Steve



+1

These hops are still cheap as.

Link it up with a brew day straight after! :icon_cheers:


----------



## crozdog (14/10/09)

ham2k said:


> maybe 100 participants but wasn't it close to 400kg of hops. that makes it $400 to $1600


you're right I didn't read the per kg bit.  sorry


----------



## TidalPete (14/10/09)

TidalPete said:


> People in Brisbane & surrounds willing to help, packaging and drinkies - Bethania
> 
> zzzzzzz - private
> Mattese
> ...




100 participants?
13 helpers if we're lucky? 
That's over 29 Kg hops to split & pack per person *IF* we can all manage to turn up full time?
A few more volunteers wouldn't go astray.
The longer it takes to split & pack, the more the pellets degrade in the QLD heat & during delivery.

TP


----------



## staggalee (14/10/09)

manticle said:


> That's per litre of goat's milk. Actual goat is 68c per kilo for fatty meat and 79C for lean.



Where are you going to get goats milk for $1.22 a litre?
Saw it 30 mins. ago @ IGA for $4.29 per litre.

stagga.


----------



## jayse (14/10/09)

staggalee said:


> Where are you going to get goats milk for $1.22 a litre?
> Saw it 30 mins. ago @ IGA for $4.29 per litre.
> 
> stagga.



Bulk buy from china?


----------



## Barry (14/10/09)

I have nothing to say but I did not want to be the only one on the forum not to post on this, or similar, threads. :icon_cheers:


----------



## kram (14/10/09)

TidalPete said:


> 100 participants?
> 13 helpers if we're lucky?
> That's over 29 Kg hops to split & pack per person *IF* we can all manage to turn up full time?
> A few more volunteers wouldn't go astray.
> ...


I may be able to help but won't know until a date and time is punched in


----------



## MarkBastard (14/10/09)

kram said:


> I may be able to help but won't know until a date and time is punched in



As mentioned previously I'm in the same boat.


----------



## manticle (14/10/09)

staggalee said:


> Where are you going to get goats milk for $1.22 a litre?
> Saw it 30 mins. ago @ IGA for $4.29 per litre.
> 
> stagga.



Just taking the thread into momentary derailment rather than quoting actual prices for goat's milk.


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/10/09)

Barry said:


> I have nothing to say but I did not want to be the only one on the forum not to post on this, or similar, threads. :icon_cheers:


 :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (14/10/09)

kram said:


> I may be able to help but won't know until a date and time is punched in


Kram I think that goes for a lot of us, it's assumed that weekends are the best, but this is 2009 and not everyone works Monday to Friday.


Whilst packing, Tidal Pete and I would like a 2 hour backrub from Aussie-Chiropractor-Mobile.


----------



## KGB (14/10/09)

I'm sure Graham will work out whats best with any refund, I'm also sure most people wouldn't be too concerned about their $1-4 going towards bbq/brews/whatever for the packing crew. Maybe spend it on goats??? 

How many goats can I fit in a 3kg express post satchel?


----------



## TidalPete (14/10/09)

BribieG said:


> Whilst packing, Tidal Pete and I would like a 2 hour backrub from (Female & under 25 year-old) Aussie-Chiropractor-Mobile employees.



TP


----------



## chappo1970 (14/10/09)

manticle said:


> Tasty, tasty goat. Said butcher sells goat curry pieces. Great winter warmer.



SWSMBO (Xtra s = sometimes) makes an awesome goat curry :icon_drool2:


----------



## arogers (14/10/09)

Anybody already working on some recipes to try these hops out on when they arrive?


----------



## b_thomas (14/10/09)

Saw a doco recently about sheep farmers giving up in favour of goat. Increase in popularity in the meat and given that a goat can survive "feral" means more profit to the farmer, apparently they're more environmentally friendly too given the reduced need for pasture etc.

Being late in on the debate about the hops I thought I'd throw in a comment (psycho-babble) 

At the end of the day purchasing hops from China is no different from purchasing them from any other country. Given their properties are based upon their locality there isn't actually anywhere else you can get Chinese hops. You can't get hops that will taste and smell like Chinese hops in the US even if they're the same cultivar for example. It's unfortunate that local stores hadn't thought of the idea earlier or we'd be organising a BB through one of them. Challenging the quality of these hops is moot, given the buy in to the Chinese hop industry from western parties and it having had been established for nearly 100 years (reference provided in previous link ~page 30). I'm going to enjoy my Chinese Cascade and my Chinese Saaz, but you know what I'll still enjoy US Cascade and Czech Saaz, because where else can I get them from, no other hops are going to have their distinct properties!? I'm now also going to have to go and buy a whole bunch of Weyermann and Coopers malt to turn it in to beer, not to mention Fermentis yeast.

Beer it's a global drink. Just that some people can't seem to see the beer for the ingredients.


----------



## winkle (14/10/09)

KGB said:


> I'm sure Graham will work out whats best with any refund, I'm also sure most people wouldn't be too concerned about their $1-4 going towards bbq/brews/whatever for the packing crew. Maybe spend it on goats???
> 
> How many goats can I fit in a 3kg express post satchel?



Depends- 
are they inflatable or non-inflatable goats we are talking about???


----------



## bum (15/10/09)

b_thomas said:


> At the end of the day purchasing hops from China is no different from purchasing them from any other country. Given their properties are based upon their locality there isn't actually anywhere else you can get Chinese hops. You can't get hops that will taste and smell like Chinese hops in the US even if they're the same cultivar for example. It's unfortunate that local stores hadn't thought of the idea earlier or we'd be organising a BB through one of them. Challenging the quality of these hops is moot, given the buy in to the Chinese hop industry from western parties and it having had been established for nearly 100 years (reference provided in previous link ~page 30). I'm going to enjoy my Chinese Cascade and my Chinese Saaz, but you know what I'll still enjoy US Cascade and Czech Saaz, because where else can I get them from, no other hops are going to have their distinct properties!?



You, sir, just won the thread.


----------



## QldKev (15/10/09)

jayse said:


> staggalee said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you going to get goats milk for $1.22 a litre?
> ...



But then the locals would have poo'd on the goats


QldKev


----------



## townsville (15/10/09)

And to those who think they do things small in China. Our source is only one producer of many, and they produce each year

Quote
our annual volume ---2000 MT of hops pellets and extract

Not bad

Craftbrewer


----------



## brettprevans (15/10/09)

BribieG said:


> I would like a 2 hour backrub from Aussie-Chiropractor-Mobile.


I cant find this mob anywhere on google. do they actually exsist? actually in my exeriance, ive never gotten a good rub from a chiro. physio yes. actually i used to have a physio who worked part time with the Australian Ballet. she was awsome at her job. she was also gorgeous


----------



## Fourstar (15/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> actually i used to have a physio who worked part time with the Australian Ballet. she was awsome at her job. *she was also gorgeous*



Thats what made her so good at her job right?


----------



## brettprevans (15/10/09)

no. she liked chinese hops!!! nah it was her physio skills. probably the best one ive ever had. and ive been going to physios for 14 years. the looks helped though! the funniest physio i ever had was a bloke called...Hans. yes hans the physio. and he spoke with an austrian? accent.


----------



## Bribie G (15/10/09)

We interrupt this programme to give you this massage from the Swedish Prime Minister

slap
slap
slap
slap....


----------



## Fourstar (15/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> no. she liked chinese hops!!! nah it was her physio skills. probably the best one ive ever had. and ive been going to physios for 14 years. the looks helped though! the funniest physio i ever had was a bloke called...Hans. yes hans the physio. and he spoke with an austrian? accent.



Was he a friend of Bruno? Did he rub your Kugelsack? (yes, i know Bruno is Austrian)

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Leigh (15/10/09)

bum said:


> You, sir, just won the thread.



And I find my self in full agreeance with you bum!


----------



## Leigh (15/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> no. she liked chinese hops!!! nah it was her physio skills. probably the best one ive ever had. and ive been going to physios for 14 years. the looks helped though! the funniest physio i ever had was a bloke called...Hans. yes hans the physio. and he spoke with an austrian? accent.



Just trying to work out whether the "one" refers to the skills, or the physio h34r:


----------



## Paul H (15/10/09)

townsville said:


> And to those who think they do things small in China. Our source is only one producer of many, and they produce each year
> 
> Quote
> our annual volume ---2000 MT of hops pellets and extract
> ...



Geez that a lot of poo needed for fertilising  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Steve (15/10/09)

Paul H said:


> Geez that a lot of poo needed for fertilising
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



theres a lot of chinas :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (15/10/09)

Paul H said:


> Geez that a lot of poo needed for fertilising
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


well if your going to raise that old turd of an issue (yes pun)

China Population: 1,330,044,544 (July 2008 est.)
so at 0.7kg of poo per pay per person = 255.5kg per year, say avg lifespan in China is 65 thats 16607.5kg a life time.
16607.5 x 1,330,044,544 = enough fertilizer for hops.


----------



## b_thomas (15/10/09)

bum said:


> You, sir, just won the thread.



Yeah, so where's my prize?

16607.5 x 1,330,044,544kg of poop knowing my luck 

I could have it dumped in a shallow spot in the ocean - the only way I'd ever own my own tropical island


----------



## MarkBastard (16/10/09)

b_thomas said:


> Yeah, so where's my prize?




http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=36869


----------



## real_beer (16/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> well if your going to raise that old turd of an issue (yes pun)
> 
> China Population: 1,330,044,544 (July 2008 est.)
> so at 0.7kg of poo per pay per person = 255.5kg per year, say avg lifespan in China is 65 thats 16607.5kg a life time.
> 16607.5 x 1,330,044,544 = enough fertilizer for hops.



There was a show on tv a few months back about the sewage treatment problems different countries are facing. In China they really push Bio-tanks (I think that's what they called them), they encourage rural people to install them in their homes and the poo from the family can give them a constant supply of gas for cooking etc. Apparently most of the women in these areas will only look for a husband that can provide her with one so she doen't have to spend half her day scouring the countryside for wood :lol: . 

The worst topic on the program was a scientist from Japan I think it was, who because there is so much undigested protein in human feces has produced a method to extract it and make edible HAMBURGER PATTIES from it!!!!!!!!!  . The good thing about this, is as I'm an old fart I probably wont live long enough to see this idea on the menu. At least we wont have to have imported chinese hamburger patties lab tested for crap content as they'll be cooking and heating with it :lol: :lol: .


----------



## brettprevans (16/10/09)

since this is so far off topic.
using poo as fuel is old as its comes. people in africa etc still use cow dung etc as fuel.
dung burgers huh? i thought thats what mcdonalds served?


----------



## real_beer (16/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> since this is so far off topic.
> using poo as fuel is old as its comes. people in africa etc still use cow dung etc as fuel.
> dung burgers huh? i thought thats what mcdonalds served?



Yeah poo for fuel is old news but they were pushing the human poo story. Probably should add Hungry Jacks to the list as well.


----------



## Paul H (16/10/09)

Look guys stop it .................you're all talking shit  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## real_beer (16/10/09)

Paul H said:


> Look guys stop it .................you're all talking shit
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



By the truckload!!! :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (16/10/09)

I'm sure Maccas and Hungry Jacks will continue on under-terred


----------



## bum (16/10/09)

real_beer said:


> The worst topic on the program was a scientist from Japan I think it was, who because there is so much undigested protein in human feces has produced a method to extract it and make edible HAMBURGER PATTIES from it!!!!!!!!!



Soylent Browns?

(They're Poople. POOOOOPLE!!!)


----------



## jlm (16/10/09)

bum said:


> Soylent Browns?
> 
> (They're Poople. POOOOOPLE!!!)



No, that wins the thread.


----------



## staggalee (16/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> well if your going to raise that old turd of an issue (yes pun)
> 
> China Population: 1,330,044,544 (July 2008 est.)
> so at 0.7kg of poo per pay per person = 255.5kg per year, say avg lifespan in China is 65 thats 16607.5kg a life time.
> 16607.5 x 1,330,044,544 = enough fertilizer for hops.



cm2, that is quite brilliant how you figured that out, but how did you arrive at the average Chinese turd weighing 700 grams?
Because if you`re wrong, the whole calculation is out the window  

stagga.


----------



## brettprevans (16/10/09)

staggalee said:


> cm2, that is quite brilliant how you figured that out, but how did you arrive at the average Chinese turd weighing 700 grams?
> Because if you`re wrong, the whole calculation is out the window
> 
> stagga.


dont you mean the calc is up the shit? lol
i googled avg turd weight then decreased it by about 100-200g to allow for thess fatty foods they eat. figured that would make sense. but if we say that im 200g out....
.2 x 365, x 65 yrs = 4745kg, x population = a lot of poo. hmm i still recon there's enough crap with out them being up shit creek with a mash paddle.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (16/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> dung burgers huh? i thought thats what mcdonalds served?




http://www.wildscreen.tv/videos/233


----------



## Steve (16/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> dont you mean the calc is up the shit? lol
> i googled avg turd weight then decreased it by about 100-200g to allow for thess fatty foods they eat. figured that would make sense. but if we say that im 200g out....
> .2 x 365, x 65 yrs = 4745kg, x population = a lot of poo. hmm i still recon there's enough crap with out them being up shit creek with a mash paddle.



thats seriously fooking hilarious.....cant believe you googled average turd weight then knocked off a few hundreds grams due to their diet! :lol:


----------



## staggalee (16/10/09)

Steve said:


> thats seriously fooking hilarious.....cant believe you googled average turd weight then knocked off a few hundreds grams due to their diet! :lol:



and at work and paid 4 doing it :lol: 
cm2, get on to Canberra re. a job in Treasury.
You`ll be a walk up start.

stagga.


----------



## brettprevans (16/10/09)

staggalee said:


> cm2, get on to Canberra re. a job in Treasury.
> 
> stagga.


then id have all you buggers harrassing me about when im going to release a brewery stimulis package :lol:
speaking of canberra...see Krudd's latest comments about the new boat asylum seekers. 'too bad, so sad, bugger off'. he chastised Howard for his attitude and handling and then goes and does the same. obviously the shine has worn being PM.


----------



## mwd (16/10/09)

hooly sheet Batman


----------



## zebba (16/10/09)

Are we back on poo again?

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=261049

This became even more appropriate when I saw where they were selling this stuff!


----------



## beachy (16/10/09)

the new ellerslie hop newsletter makes very interesting reading :icon_chickcheers: 

great to see someone in the industry keeping us upto date with some factual info :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (16/10/09)

beachy said:


> great to see someone in the industry keeping us upto date with some factual info :icon_cheers:



As opposed to the stuff you've been posting?


----------



## townsville (16/10/09)

beachy said:


> the new ellerslie hop newsletter makes very interesting reading :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> great to see someone in the industry keeping us upto date with some factual info :icon_cheers:



Considering they are out of date already on Chinese hops supplies , you have to wonder whio is telling the truth.

The Chinese dont have a labour shortage, they dont have a case for leaving hops on the vine.

They are flat out supplying world demand. Who is saying these untruths who have to wonder.

Thank god i am in the hot seat to get these hops 

Craftbrewer


----------



## QldKev (16/10/09)

I'm suprised they didn't post this stuff before the closing date for the bulk buy; but as most letters they have generalised and have not mentioned a direct body..

maybe we should continue to pay their AHB pricing??


----------



## Jazzafish (16/10/09)

I got an email today about the general hop situation around the world from a supplier today. It mentioned that China have issues in finding people to pick them??? With their population???

View attachment Hop_Report_OCT_2009.pdf

EDIT:
Mentioned earlier by beachie


----------



## Sammus (16/10/09)

BribieG said:


> I'm sure Maccas and Hungry Jacks will continue on under-terred



don't you mean undie-turd?


----------



## townsville (17/10/09)

Tell you

A lot of Australian producers and suppliers can learn a lot on how to conduct good business relations from China.

The Chinese supplier is utterly brilliant. I get daily e-mails how the processing is going, even the current state of the harvest. Nothing is too much trouble, and they are more than informative about ALL aspects of their industry, from the plantings, varieties, where they source them, how they grow them, chemicals used, what has been harvested, how much, and the processing. All out there and freely given. 

Even thou the money is paid, I also get full information on when its shipped to the port, the govt inspections before it leaves etc etc etc. 

The hops will arrive at the port from NW china wednesday. After the manditory Govt Inspection to certify it meets all saftey concerns for international exports, It will leave probably next weekend for Aus.

Keeping all up to date

Craftbrewer


----------



## pdilley (17/10/09)

You sound surprised Towny 

You know that in the States, having a Warranty on an item actually means something? And its very easy to get dodgy items replaced free of charge including drop-shipping new item to your door with pre-paid return postage and you just put your broken item in the box...

amazing concepts, and no fighting with stores post sales to get anything fixed 


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/09)

Following the melamine in milk scare and the lead paint on Mattel toys scares, you can bet that exporters are crossing their t's and dotting their i's . Over there you don't just get named and shamed, you get led in front of a firing squad.


----------



## samhighley (17/10/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> You know that in the States, having a Warranty on an item actually means something?



Probably got something to do with so many people packing heat.


----------



## ellerslie_hop (19/10/09)

beachy said:


> the new ellerslie hop newsletter makes very interesting reading :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> great to see someone in the industry keeping us upto date with some factual info :icon_cheers:




Hi Beachy
Thanks for the positive feedback! 
We like to keep everyone up to date with the info from our suppliers etc.
We have been sending out crop reports for many years now  
Thanks Again


----------



## townsville (19/10/09)

ellerslie_hop said:


> We like to keep everyone up to date with the info from our suppliers etc.
> We have been sending out crop reports for many years now



Yeh, the reports are good, although its always hard to get these reports totally accurate with just a few lines written.

I sent a copy to my Chinese supplier and growers to ask them for a comment. They said the report was right about a drop of 10-15% production. 

But the report was wrong about a number of things in China.

1. The drop in production was not due to an oversupply, BUT due to a drought in the growing region that cut back the total yield. Actual planting have gone up.

2. The only hops left on the vine were not due to a labour shortage, BUT due to being poor quality due to the drought.

3. There is no labour shortage. They had no trouble getting labourers aat a cheap price. and labour costs remain the same.

4. Their beer production continues to increase and with that demand for hops.

BUT thanks again for the report. I'll mention it on the next radio show

Craftbrewer


----------



## Steve (19/10/09)

Beer in Qingdao, China:

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/TRAVEL/10/15/c...gdao/index.html

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bribie G (19/10/09)

Steve said:


> Beer in Qingdao, China:
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2009/TRAVEL/10/15/c...gdao/index.html
> 
> ...



On another thread a few weeks ago someone posted a shot of people carrying plastic bags of draught Tsingtao beer and everyone no doubt took it as a Photo-shopped joke. However it looks like that's they way they buy it over there. Now how would you get it out of the bag I wonder, or just drink with a very long straw?


----------



## WarmBeer (19/10/09)

BribieG said:


> On another thread a few weeks ago someone posted a shot of people carrying plastic bags of draught Tsingtao beer and everyone no doubt took it as a Photo-shopped joke. However it looks like that's they way they buy it over there. Now how would you get it out of the bag I wonder, or just drink with a very long straw?



Puts a new meaning to BIAB


----------



## arogers (19/10/09)

Since we are talking about dung-burgers I thought I would mention some graffiti I saw many years ago inside a toilet cubicle in a MacDonalds restaurant.

"Please flush twice... It's a long way to the kitchen."


----------



## Bribie G (26/10/09)

*This thread has been resurrected:*


As we approach the magical day, The Chinese Hop Bulk buy thread is now to be used for the Packing and Despatch related posts only. This current thread is for all those chat posts, like the fact that I am now dreaming about Chinese hops at night  

Cheers.


----------



## raven19 (26/10/09)

I have had worse dreams than that Bribie...

With the delivery day approaching it is a little exciting... I have a few basic grain recipes which shall be hopped with each individual hop type to really see its individual bitterness/aroma.

Exciting times are a comin' !!!!


----------



## townsville (26/10/09)

I have to admit, I too am excitied. I really to try and taste all these hops. In particular the SAAZ. Dont know why, BUT I have this feeling they will superior to even Saaz from Europe. 

But all the hops have me interested.

Thats provided Hop Pirates dont attack the ship

Craftbrewer


----------



## Scruffy (26/10/09)

BribieG said:


> On another thread a few weeks ago someone posted a shot of people carrying plastic bags of draught Tsingtao beer and everyone no doubt took it as a Photo-shopped joke. However it looks like that's they way they buy it over there. Now how would you get it out of the bag I wonder, or just drink with a very long straw?



Have you seen a New York cabbie drink coffee? - they keep it in a pouch by the gear stick, and drink it through a straw -often reusing the bag... 

...dirty, dirty, dirty eww!


----------



## Maple (26/10/09)

townsville said:


> I have to admit, I too am excitied. I really to try and taste all these hops. In particular the SAAZ. Dont know why, BUT I have this feeling they will superior to even Saaz from Europe.
> 
> But all the hops have me interested.
> 
> ...


mmm Hop Pirates :icon_drool2:


----------



## brettprevans (26/10/09)

Dave you sure she's not a ring pirate? h34r:


----------



## Maple (26/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> Dave you sure she's not a ring pirate? h34r:


Arrrrggghhhh, you serious?


----------



## MarkBastard (26/10/09)

butt pirate


----------



## skippy (26/10/09)

townsville said:


> I have to admit, I too am excitied. I really to try and taste all these hops. In particular the SAAZ. Dont know why, BUT I have this feeling they will superior to even Saaz from Europe.
> 
> But all the hops have me interested.
> 
> ...




forget the hop pirates, i'm hoping that your English improves....don't they have high schools in Queensland?


----------



## Fourstar (26/10/09)

skippy said:


> forget the hop pirates, i'm hoping that your English improves....don't they have high schools in Queensland?



I'd say 'enjoy your fishing' but i dont think you set your hook correctly. I think your bait is a little crap.

Ringlish skills are not a high pritory when you are dealing with the Chinese. Money is the only language they need to know. Oh, and how to grow kickass hop crops!


----------



## WarmBeer (26/10/09)

skippy said:


> forget the hop pirates, i'm hoping that your English improves....don't they have high schools in Queensland?


Stomp, stomp, stomp!

Who's that trotting on my bridge?


----------



## townsville (26/10/09)

skippy said:


> forget the hop pirates, i'm hoping that your English improves....don't they have high schools in Queensland?



hey!!!!!!!!!!!!! My English is gooder than most. I am happy to ed-u-mar-kate you lot anytime.

Craftbrewer


----------



## tdh (26/10/09)

LOVL!

tdh


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (26/10/09)




----------



## peas_and_corn (26/10/09)

Does anyone have specific numbers for these hops? The data in the ordering thread is general (gives ranges but not specific numbers for this crop), so whereabouts will I be able to grab specific AA, etc details?


----------



## Damian44 (26/10/09)

I'm guessing this questions been asked before, but couldn't be arsed reading the whole thread. 

Is their any indication of what the hops are like? Is the Cascade closer to U.S. Cascade or closer to N.Z Cascade?


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/10/09)

Damian44 said:


> I'm guessing this questions been asked before, but couldn't be arsed reading the whole thread.
> 
> Is their any indication of what the hops are like? Is the Cascade closer to U.S. Cascade or closer to N.Z Cascade?



Nobody really knows, it's probably a different version completely due to different climate


----------



## jonocarroll (26/10/09)

townsville said:


> <snip> In particular the SAAZ. Dont know why, *BUT I have this feeling they will superior to even Saaz from Europe. *





That's a pretty tall order, dude. Hops, superior in quality to noble hops, for those prices... Uh huh. Would you like to provide any justification for such a feeling, or are you just trying to avoid failure through confidence? Wishing won't make it so.

While I'm keen to see what these hops are like, I don't think anyone should be expecting low cohumulone levels, especially not as low as noble hops.


----------



## Bribie G (26/10/09)

The Chinese hop industry was set up under the supervision of Czech advisors in the days when the Czechs were good card carrying communist comrades, and let's hope they brought a few cuttings with them as well :icon_cheers: 

It's therefore encouraging that one of the varieties on offer is Saaz. We live in hope.


----------



## Fourstar (26/10/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> View attachment 32342
> 
> While I'm keen to see what these hops are like, *I don't think anyone should be expecting low cohumulone levels*, especially not as low as noble hops.



Im skeptical to say that Cohumlone levels are the cause for harsh bitterness. Now, I usually assume it does when formulating recipes and have previously avoided early hopping with high co-humlone level hops but practise has proved otherwise for me. Mainly in the case of using US Magnum and Centennial for bittering additons. I know they dont have Cascades levels of cohumulone but is 5% less enough to make a real difference? Thats something im unsure of.

For research done by/at Biturger to test the theory, see this link i found recently: http://www.hopsteiner.com/pdf/EBC%20P16%202007.pdf

It seriously makes me want to throw my theories out the window and bitter with what i damn well please again. Mainly because i only ever add my bittering hops as FWH (just out of convenience and so i dont forget and mix up my additons )

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## altstart (26/10/09)

Methinks I will wait and see what the hop fairy brings me.

Cheers Altstart


----------



## jonocarroll (26/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Im skeptical to say that Cohumlone levels are the cause for harsh bitterness.


In general it is still true, but yes, there are high-alpha varieties that are challenging the science. That's not to say that it's not true in general still.



Fourstar said:


> It seriously makes me want to throw my theories out the window and bitter with what i damn well please again. Mainly because i only ever add my bittering hops as FWH (just out of convenience and so i dont forget and mix up my additons  )


Part of your result would be the FWH - another unknown cause of decreased harshness. Fix (Principles of Brewing Science) hints at a 20% reduction in isocohumulone from FWH.

Still, I'm not going to bet my money on an unknown hop being better than Czech Saaz.


----------



## Fourstar (26/10/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Part of your result would be the FWH - another unknown cause of decreased harshness. Fix (Principles of Brewing Science) hints at a 20% reduction in isocohumulone from FWH.
> Still, I'm not going to bet my money on an unknown hop being better than Czech Saaz.



Wow thats interesting. So why exactly do people knock FWH then?!? :blink: All i know is i get great hopping results and the only time ive had harsh bittereness was only when i had some tannin extraction. Which i'd mostly attribute to the tannins.

Ultimatly they wont be the same as Czech Saaz but they may be a _*better _hop with a different profile. 

* by better in relation to your own palate and predisposition to hop varieties. e.g. US citrus, floral, earthy etc.

To be honest i couldnt care less if they dont taste anything like Czech Saaz, I'd prefer it if they where like Motoueka! Give me more of a reason to brew with it more often! :lol: 

I will knock out of Bohemian Pilsner just for testing purposes however. I am biting at the bit for everyone to start brewing with these bad boys and to see the fruits (hopefully not rotten) of Townsvilles labour!


----------



## altstart (26/10/09)

Do we Know the name of the vessel our hops are sailing on?.

Cheers Altstart


----------



## Bribie G (26/10/09)

Fourstar has it in one. 
Hop growers from other parts of the world will attach a traditional Euro or North American name to their product, but that doesn't mean squat if the hop turns out like New Zealand B Saaz (fortunatley renamed to Motueka which is a nice hop in its own right but not Saaz by any means). 

The text attached to a style (Example: Cascade Pale Ale, XXXX Bitter Ale - both lagers) is only just a string of characters. The proof of the pudding is in the eating.


----------



## Fourstar (26/10/09)

altstart said:


> Do we Know the name of the vessel our hops are sailing on?.
> Cheers Altstart



Do you have pirate friends?


----------



## Bribie G (26/10/09)

altstart said:


> Do we Know the name of the vessel our hops are sailing on?.
> 
> Cheers Altstart



It's a new service which calls in at numerous ports on the way down from China. Rather than sending massive container orders straight to Australian ports it enables the transfer of smaller lower value cargoes at each port, for example Port Moresby or the Solomon Islands and is proving to be a popular alternative to the larger carriers. The name of the ship is:

Hop on Hop off

:icon_cheers:


----------



## wakkatoo (26/10/09)

altstart said:


> Do we Know the name of the vessel our hops are sailing on?.



Oceanic Viking. Should be here soon - it was making a quick drop off of some cargo in Indonesia today and then making headway to Brisbane h34r:


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/10/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> In general it is still true, but yes, there are high-alpha varieties that are challenging the science. That's not to say that it's not true in general still.
> 
> 
> Part of your result would be the FWH - another unknown cause of decreased harshness. Fix (Principles of Brewing Science) hints at a 20% reduction in isocohumulone from FWH.
> ...



You're really enjoying that brewing science book, aren't you? 




Fourstar said:


> Wow thats interesting. So why exactly do people knock FWH then?!? :blink:



They like wasting hops?


----------



## jonocarroll (26/10/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> You're really enjoying that brewing science book, aren't you?


And how. < B) nerd>

My upcoming APA will now be FWH.


----------



## Fourstar (26/10/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> They like wasting hops?



I suppose they all prefer to mash hop instead? Slamming 50 grams into a mash tun for 5IBU take home value! Ive done that before only for a Berliner Weisse. h34r:


----------



## jonocarroll (27/10/09)

In breaking news, a cargo ship carrying Chinese Hops has become stuck on the Great Barrier Reef. 

Thankfully, the entire east coast of Australia has suddenly become more aromatic...









Recent attempts to encourage the dozens of green-polo-shirt wearing swimmers back to shore have failed.

Now, back to CSI: Queensland.







Just that kinda mood tonight I guess.


----------



## raven19 (27/10/09)

Horatio LOL! :lol:


----------



## jonocarroll (27/10/09)

Alternate opening sequence...







Okay, I'm done.


----------



## jonocarroll (27/10/09)

altstart said:


> Do we Know the name of the vessel our hops are sailing on?.





wakkatoo said:


> Oceanic Viking.


I can't help myself. This one was too good bad to pass up.







Time for sleep.


----------



## bum (28/10/09)

Hello, law of diminishing returns. Good to see you again.


----------



## jonocarroll (28/10/09)

bum said:


> Hello, law of diminishing returns. Good to see you again.





Go post a smack, we're all eager to hear about what you dislike.


----------



## Leigh (28/10/09)

ellerslie_hop said:


> Hi Beachy
> Thanks for the positive feedback!
> We like to keep everyone up to date with the info from our suppliers etc.
> We have been sending out crop reports for many years now
> Thanks Again



I just can't let this one pass...in your newsletter, you claim to be able to guarantee minimal herbicide and pesticide use because you do testing....ah...ah....ah...bullshit!

All you can guarantee from that is any herbicides and pesticides used have minimal to undetectable levels remaining (i.e. residues)...the producer could have flooded the damn field with pesticides and herbicides and your testing would not tell you anything about that...all the testing suggests is that the producer undertook at least the appropriate witholding period for any chemicals used!

Absolute pet hate is people overstating the facts!


----------



## marlow_coates (28/10/09)

Those 3 Horatio comics are so lame, that I can't stop laughing.

Tried to watch a whole episode the other night, and just couldn't get past the cheeziness of that bloke.
Now I have no chance....

no big loss

Keep it up,

Marlow


----------



## staggalee (28/10/09)

QB, must say I wish I had your computer skills and know how.
Ah well, you can`t teach an old dog new tricks  

stagga.


----------



## jonocarroll (28/10/09)

staggalee said:


> QB, must say I wish I had your computer skills and know how.
> Ah well, you can`t teach an old dog new tricks









Brought to you by Technologically Impaired Duck - a slightly lesser known meme.


----------



## beachy (28/10/09)

Leigh said:


> ...the producer could have flooded the damn field with pesticides and herbicides and your testing would not tell you anything about that...
> 
> Absolute pet hate is people overstating the facts!




stick to your day job you obviously know NOTHING about fresh food production in australia :unsure: 

dont like other people overstating the facts hey? <_<


----------



## TidalPete (28/10/09)

Looking forward to standing on the dune behind my place (If the ship turns up during daylight hours?) & seeing the pilot fall off the boarding ladder overcome by hop aroma. :lol: :icon_drool2: 

TP


----------



## Leigh (28/10/09)

beachy said:


> stick to your day job you obviously know NOTHING about fresh food production in australia :unsure:
> 
> dont like other people overstating the facts hey? <_<



LOL

Crying shame that I know "nothing" given my roles in the industry.

Note the word "could", never said anybody "did"...but testing at the end will not tell you they "didn't"...

Also note that Ellerslie do not differentiate which products they test...so my statment does not infact only relate to the AUSTRALIAN food industry...

Maybe you should stick to food production and not comment on laboratory testing and what can and can't be determined from the results...as should Ellerslie?


----------



## townsville (28/10/09)

Hey I had a thought

since the Oceanic Viking is in the area, perhaps they can escort our hops to Australia. That way those pesky hop pirates wont get our hops.

we could put those refugees to good use too, they can pack the hops while they are doing nothing.

Craftbrewer


----------



## bum (28/10/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> a



lol

Smack posted as per your request.


----------



## Sammus (28/10/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> View attachment 32382
> View attachment 32380
> View attachment 32381
> 
> ...



lol do I smell a /b/tard?


----------



## jonocarroll (28/10/09)

bum said:


> QuantumBrewer said:
> 
> 
> > a
> ...





Sammus said:


> lol do I smell a /b/tard?


----------



## Adamt (28/10/09)

I'm surprised it took you that long to pick that up!

Ahh /b/... thought I'd see what all the fuss was about, but someone linked me this and I thought... "hmmm... nah"


I'll leave this as a link as it's rather rude/uncouth: Link


----------



## jonocarroll (28/10/09)

Adamt said:


> I'll leave this as a link as it's rather rude/uncouth: Link


----------



## townsville (29/10/09)

wELL WELL

Those who poo-pooed all this are in for a shock. Marco -polo seems to be nothing better than Columbus hops themselves. 

Bloody hell, we will need the Australian Govt to escort this hop ship. Its valuable.

BUT

Important news on the Bulk BUy thread.

we are taking satchels for the order.

do look there if you have placed an order.

Graham L Sanders


----------



## pdilley (29/10/09)

Ah sweet irony back whn everyone poo pooed them and their Chinesey naming and I told Fourstar wouldn't it be ironic if Marco Polo turns out to be the best hops in the bunch 

Go Marco Polo! Glad I was ballsy enough to get a kilo 

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Sammus (29/10/09)

farkin hell that red dragon thread is tops...

and the other side of the /b/ is:


----------



## smudge (29/10/09)

A US hop (Columbus) gets grown in China and the result is called "Marco Polo". I love it!!! I reckon the Chinese sense of
humour might be a tad closer to us than the Americans.

Cheers,
smudge


----------



## samhighley (31/10/09)

townsville said:


> Those who poo-pooed all this are in for a shock. Marco -polo seems to be nothing better than Columbus hops themselves.



I'm not shocked. For the same reason I wasn't shocked when I heard that the Chinese were growing "Saaz" hops.

If the Chinese start growing Pinot Noir grapes, I won't be expecting a fantastic French Burgundy.


----------



## Bribie G (13/11/09)

Bumped so people can chat about the hop buy and leave the other thread for the business

:icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (13/11/09)

A Venn Diagram of 4chan for the uninitiated.


----------



## raven19 (5/12/09)

Wow, a nice stack of hops there!

Hop Pics Post

Lots of brewing before Xmas it would seem!

Well done to all involved thus far in getting that hoppy goodness onto our fair shores! :icon_cheers:


----------



## townsville (5/12/09)

Yes indeed.

For those who missed out, I might get this MIGHT do another order after Christmas.

I am near definite at doing "The Great Chinese Hop Buy 2010" October 2010.

Craftbrewer
Graham L Sanders
http://radio.craftbrewer.org
Skype "Craftbrewer"


----------



## Bribie G (5/12/09)

townsville said:


> Yes indeed.
> 
> For those who missed out, I might get this MIGHT do another order after Christmas.
> 
> ...



2010 will go like shit on greased wheels. We have the technology


----------



## townsville (6/12/09)

Everyone

The hops for this years order are pack and almost in the mail. To those who missed out, as well as any future interests here is your chance for a say in things

I need some feedback.

1. Was the prepaid self addressed satchels the way to go or not
2. Is minimum 1 kg orders ok
3. Anything good or bad in general
4. any recommendations

Craftbrewer

let fly people


----------



## QldKev (6/12/09)

townsville said:


> Everyone
> 
> The hops for this years order are pack and almost in the mail. To those who missed out, as well as any future interests here is your chance for a say in things
> 
> ...





A huge thanks for organizing this. :super: 

QldKev


----------



## superdave (6/12/09)

townsville said:


> The hops for this years order are pack and almost in the mail. To those who missed out, as well as any future interests here is your chance for a say in things
> 
> I need some feedback.
> 
> ...



I only started looking around this place one the buy had been set in motion; wish I got a chance to join in the fun.
1kg would last me a year at least, but I do agree with what 'QLDKev' has said about the 90g example. Maybe 500g bags?? (guess I could rope some work mates into going halves).


----------



## raven19 (6/12/09)

1. Was the prepaid self addressed satchels the way to go or not
OK for me. Way to go to save the packers time imo.

2. Is minimum 1 kg orders ok
Yeah, at that price its the way to go

3. Anything good or bad in general
The long wait!  

4. any recommendations
Make it an annual pilgrimage!  

Echoing other comments you have done smashingly well on this order Graham.

Look forward to seeing some hoppy goodness in the mail soon!


----------



## manticle (6/12/09)

As someone who watched from the sidelines I say good effort. It takes balls to organise something like this that obviously has a risk factor involved.


----------



## MarkBastard (6/12/09)

townsville said:


> 1. Was the prepaid self addressed satchels the way to go or not
> 2. Is minimum 1 kg orders ok
> 3. Anything good or bad in general
> 4. any recommendations



1 - I'm not a fan of this personally.
2 - Yes, at that price you'd be stupid to want anything less than 1kg.
3 - Love your full disclosure. I feel perhaps the process in general could be more democratic.
4 - As mentioned in the other thread, could get the Chinese to handle getting the hops into the correct sizes for each individual order and packaging that order and labelling it with the persons name. They could then add to a pallet or a can We could then have a logistics company handle the individual deliveries and it may work out cheaper or comparable, without the need for manual work and without the need to use Australia post. Would save a lot of work on this end and there'd be less handling of the hops etc. This may be something I could organise at work and we have a cold room as well. Something to think about.


----------



## townsville (7/12/09)

G'Day All

By the sounds of it, the pack went well.

Also its timely to state the bleeden obvious too.

1. Yes sorting and packing ALL these hops will result in occasional errors. It doesn't surprise me AT ALL that at the end of the pack there were errors "gee where did the Marco Polo go, why do we have cluster and saaz left over"

This is normal. To all brewers out there receiving hops, check what you got. I am confident from what has been described the hop labelling will be correct. , BUT your order may be different due to this error (some-one would have a wrong order)

and

2. I have NEVER done a big hop bulk buy yet where some-one doesn't get what they want, or gets upset over the process. With over a hundred people, nearly 1/2 ton of hops, orgnising this from afar with people all over Australia, YES some-one will feel hard done by.

Sorry about that but "SHIT HAPPENS" 

Just understand. 

Now to follow up on the feedback for next time.

Craftbrewer
Graham L Sanders


----------



## townsville (7/12/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> 3 - Love your full disclosure. I feel perhaps the process in general could be more democratic.




Keep the feedback coming.

BUT

You know why democracy doesn't work, why we have shit governments, and crap politicians.

"Democracy allows idiots to vote, and unfortuntely we have more idiots than sensible people, so we get what we diserve."

Politicans know this. On the hop buy front. Its a similar vein that I can't make it totally open and vote on all issues

I WOULD GO SPARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Graham L Sanders


----------



## staggalee (7/12/09)

So just as a point of interest, what price did the marco polo per kg finish up delivered to the door?

stagga.


----------



## townsville (7/12/09)

staggalee said:


> So just as a point of interest, what price did the marco polo per kg finish up delivered to the door?



Mate

Last job I am doing before I leave this forum and go into lurk mode, is I will break up the full costs of the hop buy.

Decided I would it per kilo basis, so people can see how the costs pan out.

Graham L Sanders


----------



## OzMick (7/12/09)

Maybe consider some regional redistribution in addition to how it was done this time? Would require a bit more coordination to ensure each city is ordering in 10 or 20kg multiples, but would share the manual handling workload out a bit more and likely save a bit of postage if a pickup location is possible in major cities where the order is big enough. Wouldn't make sense to send out, repack and then resend, just for pickups where a lot of people would have access. A lot cheaper to have 20kg couriered than 5x5kg satchels if it can be coordinated successfully.


----------



## staggalee (7/12/09)

townsville said:


> Mate
> 
> Last job I am doing before I leave this forum and go into lurk mode, is I will break up the full costs of the hop buy.
> 
> ...



Good one. Cheers for a big effort :icon_cheers: 

stagga.


----------



## TidalPete (19/12/09)

Can't find those other pics of the original hop split at Chappo's so I'm posting the only pic I took that day showing the early bird splitters at the very start of the split. 
Good work men! :icon_cheers: 




TP


----------



## staggalee (19/12/09)

awesome
thanks

stagga.


----------



## Bribie G (19/12/09)

Note Ms Chappo jnr getting in there, she soon could distinguish the Saaz from the Marco Polo etc. Master Chappo junior (not shown) was great carrying satchels to the car "Look at my big muscles" - what an absolute credit to their parents. :icon_cheers:


----------



## staggalee (19/12/09)

no doubt about it

stagga


----------



## stillscottish (9/2/11)

Forgive me Father, for I have sinned.

I chucked my Chinese hops in the bin on monday. Kept the Saaz, they're not too bad, but I need the freezer space the rest were taking up. Does this mean I'll never be a good brewer??


----------



## NickB (9/2/11)

Mine are awaiting the same fate - have been shifted to the keg freezer until bin day. Bye bye 4kg. Oh well, at least they were cheap!


----------



## Phoney (9/2/11)

For those of us who are out of the loop & cant be bothered reading a 63 page behemoth.... What's wrong with these chinese hops anyway? (other than 'they're crap')

And how does one manage to stuff up growing hops?


----------



## Bribie G (9/2/11)

The problem was that GLS - presumably - got dudded by the suppliers in China, who shipped him stale hops. Personally I didn't mind the Cluster as a bitterer but the Saaz lacked aroma. On the other hand the Marco Polo variety was so astringently bitter it would just about take the skin off the back of the tongue.
No doubt the Chinese do grow acceptable hops - nothing too wrong with TsingTao for example - and the industry was set up by the Czechs originally. Just a question of getting on to the right supplier I guess. Also a willingness to accept that Chinese varieties are probably going to match their namesakes too closely, as with US Cascade vs NZ Cascade etc. 

There has been a new Chinese bulk buy organised on another forum, I've bought a kilo of the "new" batch of Chinese Saaz variety and they don't seem too bad. Doing a test brew this weekend.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/9/13)

Well two and a half years later Chinese are selling hops suitable for aroma of American beers, quote, similar to Amarillo and Cascade.


----------



## Batz (20/9/13)

Oh no, please stop. :unsure:


----------



## Barry (20/9/13)

No, no, no, no.


----------



## djar007 (20/9/13)

If you can organise a bulk buy of these you may well be able to sell ice to the Eskimos


----------



## QldKev (20/9/13)

They may have been shit last time, but this time they are saying they are good


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/13)




----------



## Bribie G (20/9/13)

Well in the last 3 years they have come up with the Chery, so who knows


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/9/13)

Not been in touch with them, they did advertise them as 1 kg bags $10 but I would presume it is a 25 kg buy.
Not so much interested in the hops, at the bottom of the page was a picture of something very similar to a Braumeister 50 litre for $1990


----------



## QldKev (20/9/13)

$10 a kg plus import duties etc for most likely crap, or $13 a lb of known great quality hops...


Say you use 100g per brew
Chinese $2.00 (from memory final cost was approx double by the time they were landed last time)
US $3
I know what I'm sticking with.


PS. I threw out 6kg of Chinese hops from that first buy. I will never forget that oily slick looking into the brew kettle.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/9/13)

A point worth thinking about, If they are producing those type of hops, they are targeting the American market I would bet they are all ready shipping to U.S. So hypothetically it is possible that we may may already be using them.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/9/13)

wide eyed and legless said:


> A point worth thinking about, If they are producing those type of hops, they are targeting the American market I would bet they are all ready shipping to U.S. So hypothetically it is possible that we may may already be using them.


Or at least drinking them.
Nev


----------

